# knitting tea party 4 january '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 4 January 13

Well  the first tea party of the new year  doesnt seem like 2012 should be over already. I could never understand it when my parents said that time passed quicker when you got older  I totally understand now. It seems to fly by. Im not bragging about my 71 years  I just wonder how it got here so fast. 

I tried to find a recipe as low in points as last week but this is the best I could come up  six points.

Chinese pineapple chicken

Cooking spray
1 medium chopped scallion (green and white parts)
1 teaspoon chopped fresh ginger root
1 teaspoon minced garlic
4 oz uncooked boneless, skinless chicken breast cut into one inch squares. (who measures  just cut it up  lol)
½ cup canned pineapple tidbits packed in juice
1 tablespoon black bean sauce (doesnt everyone have it on hand?)
½ cup cooked brown rice kept warm (regular or instant)

Coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray and set over medium-high heat

Add scallions, ginger and garlic  cook until soft (3 minutes +/-)

Add chicken and cook until lightly browned on all sides (five minutes +/-)

Add pineapple with its juice and black bean sauce to skillet  bring to a simmer.

Simmer until chicken is cooked through (five minutes +/-)
Place rice in bowl and pour mixture over top...

I would definitely need lots of salad with this. Lol maybe some cauliflower with just a dab of cheese sauce.

Note: to serve 4  increase quantities to 4 scallions  1 tablespoon ginger  1 tablespoon garlic  1 pound chicken  2 cups pineapple  ¼ cup black bean sauce  2 cups rice.

Vegetarians  replace chicken breast with 3oz firm tofu (12oz if serving four) good for five points
Heidi is out helping a friend of hers  the one she cleans house for  grocery shopping  hairdresser  etc. Im constantly amazed at her selfless giving  she has the softest heart I know of. 

I was buying dog food at my favorite store last night  tractor supply  and they had a rack of baby clothes 30% off  I came home with a john deere green onesy with john deere written across the front. Also a pair of denim pair of short pants with suspenders and another john deere shirt  white this time. I am so excited. Need to start saving up so I can buy a pile of diapers after the baby arrives. It is going to be so fun.

Heidi put a Christmas tree on landons grave for the holidays  she drove past last evening and it was finally shinning away. There had not been enough sunlight to activate it. We also have a solar powered light on his grave. I think about him a lot and wonder what he would have been like.

This recipe is from a girl that I went to high school with  she lived right next door.

Cherry Squares  preheat oven 350 degrees

1-1/2 cup sugar
1 cup margarine (I would use butter)
4 eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla
Combine the above in a large bowl and mix well

Blend in 2 cups sifted flour

Pour out on a lightly greased cookie sheet  spread out evenly.

Mark lightly with knife into squares  do not cut all the way through

Drop a teaspoon of cherry pie filling into center of each square.

Bake until golden brown  25-30 minutes  the dough will cook up and cover the pie filling with just a little round circle of filling showing. You could use any pie filing  apple  blueberry  etc.

Remove and cut
Sift powdered sugar over entire pan of desert while still warm

Using same recipe  omit cherry pie filling  spread dough into a 9x9 or 9x13 pan for strawberry short cake. Bake until lightly browned  20-25 minutes.

Heidi makes this for every gathering of garys family  there are never any leftovers. I dont think just one would put any diet in jeopardy.

Time to quit and let the rest of you pipe in.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 4 January 13
> 
> Well  the first tea party of the new year  doesnt seem like 2012 should be over already. I could never understand it when my parents said that time passed quicker when you got older  I totally understand now. It seems to fly by. Im not bragging about my 71 years  I just wonder how it got here so fast.
> 
> ...


Definite starter Sam for the chicken recipe- Won't be doing sweet except for high days- Birthdays and Christmas- Are you aiming for a boy?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, I do know how you got here so quickly with those 71 years -- you were having fun!!! Time flies when you are having fun and we expect you are having the time of your life at the KTP!!! 

Bet you are going to take the lil grandchild along on the riding mower!!!! What fun to have a little one to share with -- the joys in life are priceless! 

I was just looking at my cookbooks for a new chicken recipe and here you are, reading my mind!!! Looks like it is a scrumptious dish to eat! Love it! Thank you Sam!! :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

The recipes look great, Sam! Thanks again for conducting the KTP! 

I am working on Christmas stockings for my girlfriend's newly engaged son and finace. I'm on the makings of my 3rd chart and think I have things the way I want them now. If I can just stitch it so it looks nice, I will be happy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually all i want is a healthy baby first - then if i have a choice i would like another boy - however - think everyone else wants a girl.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great recipes again, Sam! I signed up for Weightwatchers on-line yesterday, as I have to get rid of this tum before my son's wedding at the end of May, so any low calorie recipes are very welcome.
Before Luke was born I started buying a packet of nappies every week when I was getting my shopping, so when he was born I handed over about 30 packets!
Your Heidi sounds like a very caring girl - the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, eh? :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - check out www.hungarygirl.com - i think she should call it skinny girl - her recipes are really good for those who are dieting. DO NOT GO HERE - BOY DID I MAKE A MISTAKE - i will look for the right url.

sam

what a difference a dash makes.

http://www.hungry-girl.com/



KateB said:


> Great recipes again, Sam! I signed up for Weightwatchers on-line yesterday, as I have to get rid of this tum before my son's wedding at the end of May, so any low calorie recipes are very welcome.
> Before Luke was born I started buying a packet of nappies every week when I was getting my shopping, so when he was born I handed over about 30 packets!
> Your Heidi sounds like a very caring girl - the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, eh? :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the Chinese Pineapple Chicken and Cherry Squares both sound delicious. I've never used fresh ginger root; just the jars of powdered ginger.

I also love Tractor Suppy and get our pets food at one that is only about 3 mules from home. Love that you got the john deere onsies and denim pants. There was a pair of overalls that three of my mom's grandkids all wore just passed down from one to another. Whether boy or girl they each looked so cute in them One of my favorite pictures os my oldes is here in the garden helping her Nana plant tomatoes wearing those overalls.

Since Designer already posted the beginning directions for her wprkshop I got a headstart on the top. I'm really liking the simplicity of this top and can't wait to start adding in the stripes; almost there. Hope I don't drive Shirley with questions!

Found a new use for my 14" straight needles; great for reaching the itchy spots under the cast! LOL!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Friday and new knitting tea party to all- Thanks Sam - the chicken recipe will come in handy this week. DH is having a terrible time finding anything that sounds good to eat - not like him at all.... this will probably spark his interest. It's hard enough to come up with ideas for dinner - but when he can't decide what sounds good then I am really stuck!! Our weather here is supposed to warm up pretty soon - I still have a few piles of leaves that need to be addressed - it's just been too cold. Picked up the results from DH's blood tests taken yesterday - still out of whack.... I hope that the hematologist will have some ideas when we see her Monday afternoon. I hope all are feeling better and starting off the New Year with a smile!! I'll check in later - luv-AZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - check out www.hungarygirl.com - i think she should call it skinny girl - her recipes are really good for those who are dieting. DO NOT GO HERE - BOY DID I MAKE A MISTAKE - i will look for the right url.
> 
> sam
> .................................................................................
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe just one won't ruin a diet...but I doubt I stop at one! 

The chicken does sound good, but I am out of chicken for the moment--will see about working that one up next week if possible (I'll likely have to use fresh pineapple and don't know if any will be available). 

Today has been so cold; I will have to find something filling and warming for supper tonight!

Edit--for some reason, this got sent before I was quite finished...and now I think I've forgotten what else I wanted to say.  

I do love a good farm store--Rural King in Kentucky is awesome. 

Tonight I hope to finish up the 4th mitt (the left hand of the second set) and if it works, I'll start typing tomorrow; if it doesn't, I'll be drawing out the chart again and frogging, but either way, I hope to have that new design ironed out soon. I did one set in a blue yarn and the other is sparkly silver--had it in the leftover bin and thought, why not? And they could be a bit dressier, for all that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Maybe just one won't ruin a diet...but I doubt I stop at one!
> 
> The chicken does sound good, but I am out of chicken for the moment--will see about working that one up next week if possible (I'll likely have to use fresh pineapple and don't know if any will be available).
> 
> Today has been so cold; I will have to find something filling and warming for supper tonight, however!


i like the new shot of the shawl!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't they sell canned pineapple in new mexico?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Maybe just one won't ruin a diet...but I doubt I stop at one!
> 
> The chicken does sound good, but I am out of chicken for the moment--will see about working that one up next week if possible (I'll likely have to use fresh pineapple and don't know if any will be available).
> 
> Today has been so cold; I will have to find something filling and warming for supper tonight, however!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the one time i had a cast on my arm - during the summer - by the time it was time to take it off i had dug out all the padding they had put on before the cast - it was so loose it practically fell off.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Found a new use for my 14" straight needles; great for reaching the itchy spots under the cast! LOL!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't they sell canned pineapple in new mexico?
> 
> sam


Oh, yes, of course--but since there's a diabetic in the house, the syrup it's packed in is a no-no.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a great website - love some of her animals - think i will need to own a few of her animal patterns.

www.fuzzymitten.com

i pray this goes to the right site.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a great website - love some of her animals - think i will need to own a few of her animal patterns.
> 
> www.fuzzymitten.com
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh. I cracked up at the alpaca in a bikini!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam the recipes sound really good, and I may just have everything in my pantry and frig. Thanks so much for your excellent hosting. Was wondering if Blue Bloods will be a new episode tonight or a repeat. I've seen them all, twice!
We are going to put Pontuf in the car and drive up to Prescott for dinner and may just spend the night. I like the drive because while DH is driving I get to knit! I'll make sure DH is taping Blue Bloods tonight.

Still have to write my thank you notes. We received such lovely thoughtful gifts this year from family and friends . We leave for Linai, Hawaii in two weeks. Can't wait for some beach time but will miss Pontuf. My dear BIL is coming to stay with Pontuf while we are gone. I'm sure Pontuf will gain some weight while we are gone which concerns me. He as gained a few pounds since we lost Clarence in July, too any pounds.

Anyone ave some weight watcher ideas for dogs?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ Sticks - sorry to hear DH 's blood work is still off. Hopefully the doctor can help next week. It's still really cold here in the Valley. I can't complain though because in a few months it will be 100+...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't recall hearing anything about the show Blue Bloods. What network carries it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the fuzzymitten.com site Sam. Am partial to the dragon myself. Since dear friends just had their first baby I can see me knitting some of these patterns and bookmarked it. Thanks


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, yes, of course--but since there's a diabetic in the house, the syrup it's packed in is a no-no.


Can you not get Dole? They have it available canned in juice as well.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is sooo cute. I love all these cute critters. Thanks Sam!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> here is a great website - love some of her animals - think i will need to own a few of her animal patterns.
> 
> www.fuzzymitten.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It 's on CBS Friday nights.

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> I don't recall hearing anything about the show Blue Bloods. What network carries it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> It 's on CBS Friday nights.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Thanks Pontuf. I see it comes on at 10 pm here so I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, yes, of course--but since there's a diabetic in the house, the syrup it's packed in is a no-no.
> ...


Hmm...I'm not sure. I just remember last time reading all the labels there weren't any that don't have sugar. I'll have to read them again and see if that's changed!

And speaking of food, I'm off to see what's in the fridge for supper...!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sam the recipes sound really good, and I may just have everything in my pantry and frig. Thanks so much for your excellent hosting. Was wondering if Blue Bloods will be a new episode tonight or a repeat. I've seen them all, twice!
> We are going to put Pontuf in the car and drive up to Prescott for dinner and may just spend the night. I like the drive because while DH is driving I get to knit! I'll make sure DH is taping Blue Bloods tonight.
> 
> Still have to write my thank you notes. We received such lovely thoughtful gifts this year from family and friends . We leave for Linai, Hawaii in two weeks. Can't wait for some beach time but will miss Pontuf. My dear BIL is coming to stay with Pontuf while we are gone. I'm sure Pontuf will gain some weight while we are gone which concerns me. He as gained a few pounds since we lost Clarence in July, too any pounds.
> ...


When we went on holiday we left our DGS to look after the cat, we left instructions & all the food. My DS decided to come in & check all was ok. & told DGS she needed double the amount of food he was giving her, so he doubled it. Of course the cat didn't say no. We've been trying to get her back to normal, with little success until we put her onto the "senior" version of the food. We couldn't get her enthusiastic for a couple of days,but now she's happy & gradually getting back to normal. Needless to say I was not too pleased with Sis, whose cats are all too fat to move but I refrained from saying anything.

Tessa


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam,

I will definitely try the chicken recipe. The cherry squares have been a part of church pot lucks for as long as I can remember. Always a hit.

Gwen-you should try fresh ginger root. It really adds a lot to Oriental dishes.

I am working on UFOs this week- end. I'm hoping to make real progress.

WI Joy


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been baking up a storm this morning. A dear friend turned 87 yesterday - she and her husband were out on the gad yesterday so I didn't get the chance to do what we are going to do today: I have made a birthday cake, a couple of batches of biscuits (cookies) and a batch of scones (bisuits) and we will take an impromptu afternoon tea with us to their place. 
DH and I each lost the last of our parents when we had been married just a couple of years, so this couple has been the most wonderful surrogate grandparents for our children.

Hokey Pokey Snaps
4oz butter
4oz sugar
Cream until light and fluffy.

1 Tbsp golden syrup
2 Tbsp milk
1 tsp baking soda
Heat these three together to froth. Add to the butter mix then mix in:

6 oz flour
pinch of salt

Press out teaspoonfuls on a cold tray (press the ball down with a wet fork), leaving spreading room.
Moderate oven 350F, for 5-8 minutes until light golden brown. Leave to cool on trays for 10 minutes.
These are lovely thin crisp biscuits.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm...I'm not sure. I just remember last time reading all the labels there weren't any that don't have sugar. I'll have to read them again and see if that's changed!


The labels will still show sugars, because the pineapple itself is full of fructose.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hilary the Hokey Pokey Snaps sound good. I know this has been asked in the past but can't find the answer so I'm asking again. I don't recall seeing Golden Syrup on the shelves in US grocery stores where I live. Is it by any chance the same as corn syrup? Anyone that can answer I'd appreciate knowing and thanks in advance!

Well UPDATE...found it in google search and where I can get it/order it. Also found youtube with Eastern Indian woman making homemade golden syrup with sugar, lemon juice, and water but don't think I'll try to do that. Also found that maple syrup could be used but would slightly change flavor.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...I'm not sure. I just remember last time reading all the labels there weren't any that don't have sugar. I'll have to read them again and see if that's changed!
> ...


I'm not looking at the carb counts--but they add sugar (either white sugar or high fructose corn syrup) a lot of the time and it has to show up on the ingredient list--natural fruit sugar is fine as long as it's not too high, but added sugar is where we have to draw the line.

I now have a "throw whatever's in the fridge" soup going.  It smells good, anyhow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

blue bloods is new tonight pontuf.

when my electra gained too much weight i started using purena fit and trim and i only fed her twice a day. i was also walking the dogs about four miles a day. took about a year before i started to free feed again but she lost the weight.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Was wondering if Blue Bloods will be a new episode tonight
> 
> Anyone ave some weight watcher ideas for dogs?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cbs i think - the same channel as wheel of fortune and jeopardy.

sam

ten o'clock est



Gweniepooh said:


> I don't recall hearing anything about the show Blue Bloods. What network carries it?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness Sam the Chinese Pineapple Chicken and the Cherry Squares sound to die for!

The Hokey Pokey squares do too!

Happy Friday everyone! Just a brief stop in to say hi and then off to our staff holiday party. So I will check in later!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hilary the Hokey Pokey Snaps sound good. I know this has been asked in the past but can't find the answer so I'm asking again. I don't recall seeing Golden Syrup on the shelves in US grocery stores where I live. Is it by any chance the same as corn syrup? Anyone that can answer I'd appreciate knowing and thanks in advance!
> 
> Well UPDATE...found it in google search and where I can get it/order it. Also found youtube with Eastern Indian woman making homemade golden syrup with sugar, lemon juice, and water but don't think I'll try to do that. Also found that maple syrup could be used but would slightly change flavor.


Yes, it is the same thing! The Golden Syrup is a brand name here in Canada, so I expect it its the same where you are. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> blue bloods is new tonight pontuf.
> 
> when my electra gained too much weight i started using purena fit and trim and i only fed her twice a day. i was also walking the dogs about four miles a day. took about a year before i started to free feed again but she lost the weight.
> 
> ...


CTV here in Canada as well as the other stations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening everyone, I can't believe I'm actually on in the first 3 pages. 
Sam, the chicken sounds wonderful, pineapple is always great with chicken. The cherry squares sound worth trying too, DH likes cherry pie, so it should be a hit. 
Well, off to start something for dinner. 
Hope you are all well and having a great start to the new year.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > don't they sell canned pineapple in new mexico?
> ...


I've never seen pineapple packed in anything but it's own juice, Sorlenna.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hilary the Hokey Pokey Snaps sound good. I know this has been asked in the past but can't find the answer so I'm asking again. I don't recall seeing Golden Syrup on the shelves in US grocery stores where I live. Is it by any chance the same as corn syrup? Anyone that can answer I'd appreciate knowing and thanks in advance!
> 
> Well UPDATE...found it in google search and where I can get it/order it. Also found youtube with Eastern Indian woman making homemade golden syrup with sugar, lemon juice, and water but don't think I'll try to do that. Also found that maple syrup could be used but would slightly change flavor.


This tells you the difference between Golden 
syrup and Corn Syrup, hope it helps.

http://bakingbites.com/2008/09/corn-syrup-vs-golden-syrup/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary the Hokey Pokey Snaps sound good. I know this has been asked in the past but can't find the answer so I'm asking again. I don't recall seeing Golden Syrup on the shelves in US grocery stores where I live. Is it by any chance the same as corn syrup? Anyone that can answer I'd appreciate knowing and thanks in advance!
> ...


Personally I would find the flavour difference of using Maple Syrup, rather than Golden Syrup, quite acceptable


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


I like both equally.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone ave some weight watcher ideas for dogs?


One tip I've heard & seen is to bulk out the serving with canned green beans. I also figure if you can, then make sure the dog has a good walk daily or lots of active play time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ave some weight watcher ideas for dogs?
> ...


I grate in carrot as well, they seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is a great website - love some of her animals - think i will need to own a few of her animal patterns.
> 
> www.fuzzymitten.com
> 
> ...


I'm dissappointed. I went to Hungary Girl and got the regular cooking Hungry Girl. Hmmmm Sam. Where were you leading us.

fuzzymitten is such a cute site and she says you can sell anything you make with her patterns. Keep them, gift them, sell them. How nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is a great website - love some of her animals - think i will need to own a few of her animal patterns.
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna. I hadn't seen that so I went back and checked out older posts till I found it. What a riot!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Sam the recipes sound really good, and I may just have everything in my pantry and frig. Thanks so much for your excellent hosting. Was wondering if Blue Bloods will be a new episode tonight or a repeat. I've seen them all, twice!
> We are going to put Pontuf in the car and drive up to Prescott for dinner and may just spend the night. I like the drive because while DH is driving I get to knit! I'll make sure DH is taping Blue Bloods tonight.
> 
> Still have to write my thank you notes. We received such lovely thoughtful gifts this year from family and friends . We leave for Linai, Hawaii in two weeks. Can't wait for some beach time but will miss Pontuf. My dear BIL is coming to stay with Pontuf while we are gone. I'm sure Pontuf will gain some weight while we are gone which concerns me. He as gained a few pounds since we lost Clarence in July, too any pounds.
> ...


Would real beef & chicken without the fat work instead of canned or dry food? I see Lurker and RedKimba mentioned veggies and that would be good added in with a little doggie vitamin powder after it cooled down.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


You might not find any without sugar listed as pineapple has natural sugar in it and they probably have to list that as sugar. Maybe if it says it is packed in its own juice? You probably know all this anyway since you are dealing with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5...What an interesting life you have had with doing the hair of so many celebrities. The hairdresser is like the counselor too so I'm sure you learned a lot. Great experience and I'm sure you will never forget it. Do you still do hair? You must have been fabulous. :thumbup: :wink:
And you still are. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I'll bet us vegetarians could do that recipe for the pineapple chicken with tempeh! Have to see how it goes with pineapple. Don't see why it wouldn't work.

You mentioned you liked Tom Selleck on the last KTP and I answered there. We have a friend that knew him during his early days and said he was a great person. Hope he is still the same and somehow I imagine he is.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > don't they sell canned pineapple in new mexico?
> ...


Surely there is pineapple packed only in its own juice.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't recall hearing anything about the show Blue Bloods. What network carries it?


CBS 10:00 pm


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


In the nutrition grid there would be sugar because of that in the natural pineapple.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> cbs i think - the same channel as wheel of fortune and jeopardy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


WoF and Jeopardy are syndicated so they appear on different channels and at different times around the country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 4 January 13
> 
> Well  the first tea party of the new year  doesnt seem like 2012 should be over already. I could never understand it when my parents said that time passed quicker when you got older  I totally understand now. It seems to fly by. Im not bragging about my 71 years  I just wonder how it got here so fast.
> 
> ...


Sam why not stir fry some vegies to go with it instead of salad. Doen't need much oil and a little soy sauce or soemthing similar will make very little difference to the points. BUt could do it without any sauce even.
Missed joining in early- I've somehow managed to spend most of the time on my workshop. Th eforst item/s have even been finished. And I've roped in Angora to test run my sock pattern, and maybe Pontuff if she gets the magic loop sorted out in time. So now I need to finalise the pattern so I can send it on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great recipes again, Sam! I signed up for Weightwatchers on-line yesterday, as I have to get rid of this tum before my son's wedding at the end of May, so any low calorie recipes are very welcome.
> Before Luke was born I started buying a packet of nappies every week when I was getting my shopping, so when he was born I handed over about 30 packets!
> Your Heidi sounds like a very caring girl - the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, eh? :thumbup:


Thats how I am doing it too Kate- though I think I will cancel soon and just do it myself- now that I have the recipes and know what I am doing I can do it as well myself . But their recipes are lovely, very few of them don't work out so at least you can can enjoy the food. i have awhole folder of them printed out. And once I cancel I will buy their recipe books over time- and they are recipes that can be used for anyone as well, they don't seem like 'diet' recipes. Maybe I should just get rid of all my other recipe books, keeping the few recipes I use regularly. Then I can use KP recipes and WW recipes almost entirelly.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Is black bean sauce something one finds in an aisle that has either Oriental or other special foods? I don't buy fresh ginger as I almost never use it and am hoping that I could substitute the ground ginger. I really like pineapple in recipes, especially with chicken and this sounds very good. The cherry squares are something a friend has made. The only problem these days with the canned cherry pie filling is that a couple of brands contain very few cherries. Has that been true with the brand you use, Sam? If so, do you go ahead and use the filling minus cherries anyway? We have had cold weather here, but sometime this afternoon, the sun finally broke through and that made it much better. We hadn't seen the sun in several days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hilary the Hokey Pokey Snaps sound good. I know this has been asked in the past but can't find the answer so I'm asking again. I don't recall seeing Golden Syrup on the shelves in US grocery stores where I live. Is it by any chance the same as corn syrup? Anyone that can answer I'd appreciate knowing and thanks in advance!
> 
> Well UPDATE...found it in google search and where I can get it/order it. Also found youtube with Eastern Indian woman making homemade golden syrup with sugar, lemon juice, and water but don't think I'll try to do that. Also found that maple syrup could be used but would slightly change flavor.


Now you ned to keep the link do that when recipes with Golden Syrup are posted you can post the link! Because many of us use it for a number of recipes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello, everyone. Back to normal - back on Central time -- felt weird watching shows an hour later than normal when I was in the Eastern time zone. Good to be home, but going from 80 degrees to 30 degrees was a little bit harsh.

My sister is doing fine now -- was sure glad to be down there. GOOD NEWS...she is cancer free with the surgery, but BAD NEWS, the incision opened up and had to made three visits to doctors - ER, Surgical nurse, and eventually Surgeon before they realized it needed to be re-stitched and put her on antibiotics. In the meantime, her blood pressure went wacko, but we got that under control. She felt better by the last part of the visit and we got to see two brothers who also have places in FL. I felt okay leaving since she was going so much better and her DH has feeling much better about being able to take care of things. 

I made up chilli, beef stroganoff, chicken spaghetti, poppy seed chicken, and smothered pork chops for her freezer. Also got some fresh strawberries to make our Mom's shortcake recipe. The U Pick Fields aren't open yet so still pretty pricey. Saw lots of stands to send fresh citrus and strawberries home, but just never got over to them to put the request in. Maybe I can get my sister to send some. They do taste different when left to ripen on the trees.

The weater was beautiful in FL....and sure seems enticing to think of moving there, but then I remember the heat of the summer...but we can't afford to be snow birds, so will opt to stay here for another few years---besides the grandkids are close by here.

I ended up frogging anything I took along to knit on - so have frogged those two WIPs. The former owner of the house where my sister moved to left a big bag of yarn and partially knitted sweater from the 1990's....the yarn is Sirdar DK denim tweed in 5 different colors - 18 skeins in all - SCORE! Since she doesn't knit, I got the box this time instead of my other sister. My sister in FL finds a lot of yarn at estate and yard sales so I told her to get all she ever say and I'd find good homes for it. I think this Sirdar will make great little girlie clothes for my granddaughter..it's a UK DK weight so should be great for the summer dresses.

Love the recipes and the cookies seem scrumptions. My diet is startings week and one suggestion for a jump-start is to start with a week of loaded vegetable soups and salads for lunch and dinners with whole grain or dark rye breads and whole grain cereals with fruit or yogurts for breakfasts. Regular vegetables for the soups, but then add kale, zuchinni, mushrooms, cauliflower, turnips, broccoli and artichoke hearts and add tumeric or saffron spices. The diet also suggests taking a mult-vitamin along with D3 and Omega oils. I'll let you know what hapens. I want to lose 20 pounds by April 1.

I'm going to go check out Magic Loop workshop tomorrow so better get some good rest so the brain is functioning well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I don't buy fresh ginger as I almost never use it and am hoping that I could substitute the ground ginger.


We can get crushed ginger in jars here- I use this as it keeps well and lkike you I don't use enough to get fresh ginger. And on the odd occasion I have used it I find it too hard to chop! The jarred stuff I have in my fridge is 90% ginger and 10% vinegar. But I use it in sweet or savoury dishes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am watching the Cotton Bowl and knitting! I finally got into a project. I had to change my baby blanket pattern because it was going to be huge! Plus, I didn't really have time to get it done. I'm doing the old standard where you knit diagonally then I will run a pink ribbon through the holes. I still think it will be pretty, but not as pretty as one with a larger ruffle around.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5...What an interesting life you have had with doing the hair of so many celebrities. The hairdresser is like the counselor too so I'm sure you learned a lot. Great experience and I'm sure you will never forget it. Do you still do hair? You must have been fabulous. :thumbup: :wink:
> And you still are. :thumbup:


Yes, I still do hair -- not as much as I used to do though. I have done so many interesting things in my different careers/vocations. Just did them and each had their own rewards. hmmmm, perhaps one of the most interesting/different one was being a school teacher but then, they were all interesting to me! I dont know as I have a favorite one...... Zoe :-D :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sam, I'll bet us vegetarians could do that recipe for the pineapple chicken with tempeh! Have to see how it goes with pineapple. Don't see why it wouldn't work.
> 
> You mentioned you liked Tom Selleck on the last KTP and I answered there. We have a friend that knew him during his early days and said he was a great person. Hope he is still the same and somehow I imagine he is.


He is an interesting person and very down-to-earth. Nice person to have a chat with too. Sometimes I would see him driving his ole truck, but then most everyone has a truck up in northwestern Ontario. He was just a regular guy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would but had to laugh since it was not in English and the subtitles were difficult to read. I did just search and found one in print however and here is that link for how to make golden syrup:
http://browncookieblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-make-golden-syrup.html



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary the Hokey Pokey Snaps sound good. I know this has been asked in the past but can't find the answer so I'm asking again. I don't recall seeing Golden Syrup on the shelves in US grocery stores where I live. Is it by any chance the same as corn syrup? Anyone that can answer I'd appreciate knowing and thanks in advance!
> ...


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Regarding using fresh ginger: I do use quite a bit but I keep it in a small ziploc bag in my freezer and just grate what I need off the root while it is still frozen. The papery peel seems to stick to the outside of the grater. Same flavour - no waste.
I do the same with tomato paste - so many recipes say to use one or two tablespoons, so I dollop out the rest of the tin with my measuring tablespoon onto the loose metal base of one of my baking tins and freeze them. When frozen I take them off the tray and pop them into a ziploc bag and there they are all measured for the next time I need some.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure it will be lovely Pammie. Again thanks for having shared the pattern. I'm on my 3rd band of color changing colors every time i have done 25 increases. I'm using 5 colors so it should follow yellow. purple. green. white. blue,white, green, purple, yellow.

I have a question please. Do you use a gross grain or satin ribbon? I don't know if if I'll add a ribbon yet or not.



pammie1234 said:


> I am watching the Cotton Bowl and knitting! I finally got into a project. I had to change my baby blanket pattern because it was going to be huge! Plus, I didn't really have time to get it done. I'm doing the old standard where you knit diagonally then I will run a pink ribbon through the holes. I still think it will be pretty, but not as pretty as one with a larger ruffle around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I really am enjoying Blue Blood. Glad to have learned about it when it appears to be starting a new season. THANKS. I agree that Selleck has aged well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My dogs love carrots, but then they love most veggies, they think broccoli is a great treat and apples are one of their faves also.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the Chinese Pineapple Chicken and Cherry Squares both sound delicious. I've never used fresh ginger root; just the jars of powdered ginger.
> 
> I also love Tractor Suppy and get our pets food at one that is only about 3 mules from home. Love that you got the john deere onsies and denim pants. There was a pair of overalls that three of my mom's grandkids all wore just passed down from one to another. Whether boy or girl they each looked so cute in them One of my favorite pictures os my oldes is here in the garden helping her Nana plant tomatoes wearing those overalls.
> 
> ...


No chance -- I think you are having fun, and that is what my workshop is about. Not everyone has the courage to start a top without a pattern and just 'go for it' I am pleased at the number of people on KP who try my workshops as it is a big jump from following a pattern. surprising how well they do once they get by the 'fear' Yours is going to be lovely. I admire you starting a project like this in an arm cast. hats off to you. wait till everyone here sees what you are making and how nice it is going to be. by the way I started mine and as the colors are different than my others, I am going with the points instead of straight across. not sure how I will do the bottom. talk to you later - and don't tire out your arm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My dogs love carrots, but then they love most veggies, they think broccoli is a great treat and apples are one of their faves also.


I was reading a popular Aussie vet, that Garlic is not very good for dogs, and that onion is positively bad for them, btw.

Ringo loves Cauliflower, especially when I make Cauliflower Cheese.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 4 January 13
> ...


you are doing very well margaret- it is scary the first time you try to teach on line. I learned the magic loop everyone! I have been putting off trying it except for the once when I balled it all up. I am starting to knit mittens with the whole thumb as I lost mine last week. It should be interesting to see if I can figure out the thumb on a new technique and the cast off at the end of the fingers. one thing at a time Shirley -- I am also doing a waterfall top with my workshop - it is all self inflicted -- why do I do this to myself?. I enjoyed my 'holiday' here on KTP -- but it is settling down and prismaticr the other manager who helps me is helping the magic loop class. one of us usually spends a fair time trimming the posts and conversations so that they can be left with just info for the future kpers to read. We are starting to take turns each take a class which will make my life less busy. She is such a help as she knows l00 times more about the computer than I will ever know and manages to help each of the people with downloads etc. lucky we are to have her. Now if people wouldn't pm me to ask how to find the workshops when it is printed in just about very thread I visit --!!oh well.

My son said- Mom, I thought little old ladies were supposed to sit in a rocking chair and knit ? I told him, you got part of it right! He kids me that I refuse to grow old -- and that I think I can still do anything I set my mind to do. we kid each other a lot. I told him the other day that I was still smarter than he was and that he better watch it as I was still his Mother!

Well, as I have two new projects started today, I had better get back at it . we will be turning in early though.

Another beautiful chinook arch today so the weather is going to stay nice.

Oh, by the way , I posted and asked if there were any people on KP from Calgary who might want to have lunch some day this month and 8 of us are going to meet at Moxies (restaurant) here on the 24th -- two of the ladies live within l0 blocks of me. We are all going to take a project to show, and i am quilte looking forward to it. that and my yarn that is in the mail from 
Ranji (from New Delhi) and it has been an interesting week. She phoned that it is in the mail so I should get it the first of the week. should be so nice to have some yarn from a market in New Delhi-- unbelievable.

Talk to you all tomorrow night. good day today. Life is really picking up!! See you tomorrow Margaret and Zoe!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > My dogs love carrots, but then they love most veggies, they think broccoli is a great treat and apples are one of their faves also.
> ...


A lot of dogs are not able to digest an enzyme that the onion/garlic family contains. This inability to digest that component of them can and often does prove fatal. Once the enzyme is in their system, the dogs can not process it out and it remains in their body causing organ failure. The first to go is their kidneys. A lot of times the vets can miss this when doing lab work and blood work on the dogs. It is one ingredient in the dog food that is never found in the approved commercial dog foods. My friend almost lost her dog to this, and was many months getting treatment for it. Often the dog will end up being on a lifetime of medication to combat the complications from eating onions and garlic. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for your encouragement. I am having fun and I am finding it freeing. Also decided to eliminate the center back point on this one but make it longer so that it covers the "buns".

(


Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Sam the Chinese Pineapple Chicken and Cherry Squares both sound delicious. I've never used fresh ginger root; just the jars of powdered ginger.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > My dogs love carrots, but then they love most veggies, they think broccoli is a great treat and apples are one of their faves also.
> ...


Ringo is smart, I love cauliflower also, and everything is better with cheese.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sleepy so I think I'll say goodnight. Peace and good health to all. Gwen


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone ave some weight watcher ideas for dogs?[/quote]

I have heard to give them frozen green beans. I guess it is filling and less salt than canned. My sister's vet told her to give her dog rice cakes. I guess it is a lot more food and very little calories.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great recipes again, Sam! I signed up for Weightwatchers on-line yesterday, as I have to get rid of this tum before my son's wedding at the end of May, so any low calorie recipes are very welcome.
> Before Luke was born I started buying a packet of nappies every week when I was getting my shopping, so when he was born I handed over about 30 packets!
> Your Heidi sounds like a very caring girl - the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, eh? :thumbup:


Kate, I'm doing WW also. I'm hitting it hot and heavy on Monday at the latest!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam, Thank you for the great recipes. I haven't been through the post as of yet. I wanted to say Hi to everyone first before I start reading in between playing with the Suggies. Hope everyone is feeling good and over their Boo Boos. Take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right on darowil - i just threw the salad idea in since i think some of these recipes are not very filling or stick to your ribs stuff - stir fried vegies would be a great addition - i think the soy would just add a little sodium. thanks for suggesting it - i so rarely stir fry that i never think of it. heidi stir fries zuchinni, ohions, and green peppers with a little chicken - very good.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 4 January 13
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll need to ask heidi what pie cherries she uses- i think it was ok.

sam



81brighteyes said:



> Is black bean sauce something one finds in an aisle that has either Oriental or other special foods? I don't buy fresh ginger as I almost never use it and am hoping that I could substitute the ground ginger. I really like pineapple in recipes, especially with chicken and this sounds very good. The cherry squares are something a friend has made. The only problem these days with the canned cherry pie filling is that a couple of brands contain very few cherries. Has that been true with the brand you use, Sam? If so, do you go ahead and use the filling minus cherries anyway? We have had cold weather here, but sometime this afternoon, the sun finally broke through and that made it much better. We hadn't seen the sun in several days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what else does one use golden syrup on - i mean - it isn't like a pancake syrup.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I would but had to laugh since it was not in English and the subtitles were difficult to read. I did just search and found one in print however and here is that link for how to make golden syrup:
> http://browncookieblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-make-golden-syrup.html
> 
> Now you ned to keep the link do that when recipes with Golden Syrup are posted you can post the link! Because many of us use it for a number of recipes.


[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure it will be lovely Pammie. Again thanks for having shared the pattern. I'm on my 3rd band of color changing colors every time i have done 25 increases. I'm using 5 colors so it should follow yellow. purple. green. white. blue,white, green, purple, yellow.
> 
> I have a question please. Do you use a gross grain or satin ribbon? I don't know if if I'll add a ribbon yet or not.
> 
> ...


I don't think it would matter about the ribbon. I think grossgrain would hold up better than the satin, but the satin is more feminine. DD is to pick out the ribbon, so I'll just let her decide.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

All of the recipes sound delicious. I really have to start cooking more. I really enjoy cooking, but I hate cleaning up! But I'm going to have to get over it because cooking at home is so much better for me.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> what else does one use golden syrup on - i mean - it isn't like a pancake syrup.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

When I was a kid I used to love it on bread & butter or toast.

Tessa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

you are doing very well margaret- it is scary the first time you try to teach on line. I learned the magic loop everyone! I have been putting off trying it except for the once when I balled it all up. I am starting to knit mittens with the whole thumb as I lost mine last week. It should be interesting to see if I can figure out the thumb on a new technique and the cast off at the end of the fingers.

Now if people wouldn't pm me to ask how to find the workshops when it is printed in just about very thread I visit --!!oh well.

[/quote]

Thanks Shirley, it is good to see people getting done because you don't see the results the same as when you are with someone. And the only person I have seriously taught the magic loop is my daughter- and hers is inside out and slanting. Mentioned it to someone else whoes first question was is she left-handed? Yes is the answer. And now I think about I realise why.

Your mittens- Kitchener stitch is the best way to do the tops of the mittens, although you can do a three needle castoff/bindoff as a slight seam is not such a problem as with toes. And if you are not sure about the thumb just follow mine and knit until the required length and simply thread the yarn through all the stitches rather than decreasing. But I would be surprised if you had problems with it anyway.

People just don't read things do they Shirley? I know some of the questions have been addresssed, but not too many so far- other than asking how to join! Maybe it's just too easy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what else does one use golden syrup on - i mean - it isn't like a pancake syrup.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

In recipes like Gingerbread, Parkin, Golden cap pudding, gingernut biscuits, brandysnaps, hokey pokey biscuits, can be used as an egg substitute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what else does one use golden syrup on - i mean - it isn't like a pancake syrup.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Anzac Cookies- I'm sure they were posted in April by one of us Australian/New Zealanders. We used to spread it on bread and use it like honey. And yes it can go on pancakes. (personally I'm not all that fond of it these last two ways) Can't think of others off hand but a number of our recipes calls for them.
Golden Syrup Dumplings is another wonerful favourite and great for the cold weather you lot have up North. These are not WW approved!
*GOLDEN SYRUP DUMPLINGS*
INGREDIENTS
8ozs self raising flour (you will need to add the relevant raising agents in the US)
4ozs softened butter
1 cup Golden Syrup
1 1/2 cups cold water +extra for the dumplings
4 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons lemon juice
(as this a pre metric recipe your tablespoons will probably be OK i think)
METHOD
Rub the butter into the flour until like breadcrums. Mix enough water in to form a soft dough. Roll in balls about 1" big (or roll into a long line and slice into 1' long lengths.
Place the golden Syrup, water, sugar and juice in a large saucepan and mix together. Bring mixture to the boil and then drop dumplings in one by one. Boil for 20 minutes without lifting the lid.
And then serve with custard. Looked up some images for you and many are served with icecream so you could try that instead

And now we have the question of what is custard? That I will leave for now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In recipes like Gingerbread, Parkin, Golden cap pudding, gingernut biscuits, brandysnaps, hokey pokey biscuits, can be used as an egg substitute.


Now that I didn't know


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie I'm doing the same baby blanket pattern on the diagonal!

Pontuf



pammie1234 said:


> I am watching the Cotton Bowl and knitting! I finally got into a project. I had to change my baby blanket pattern because it was going to be huge! Plus, I didn't really have time to get it done. I'm doing the old standard where you knit diagonally then I will run a pink ribbon through the holes. I still think it will be pretty, but not as pretty as one with a larger ruffle around.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good idea. My girlfriend put her dog on a diet of only canned green beans and was able to lose weight. But my Pontuf wouldn't touch green beans. I'll try mixing them with chicken, maybe that will work

Pontuf

ave some weight watcher ideas for dogs?[/quote]

One tip I've heard & seen is to bulk out the serving with canned green beans. I also figure if you can, then make sure the dog has a good walk daily or lots of active play time.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is a good idea. Thanks

Pontuf

quote=Angora1]


Pontuf said:


> Sam the recipes sound really good, and I may just have everything in my pantry and frig. Thanks so much for your excellent hosting. Was wondering if Blue Bloods will be a new episode tonight or a repeat. I've seen them all, twice!
> We are going to put Pontuf in the car and drive up to Prescott for dinner and may just spend the night. I like the drive because while DH is driving I get to knit! I'll make sure DH is taping Blue Bloods tonight.
> 
> Still have to write my thank you notes. We received such lovely thoughtful gifts this year from family and friends . We leave for Linai, Hawaii in two weeks. Can't wait for some beach time but will miss Pontuf. My dear BIL is coming to stay with Pontuf while we are gone. I'm sure Pontuf will gain some weight while we are gone which concerns me. He as gained a few pounds since we lost Clarence in July, too any pounds.
> ...


Would real beef & chicken without the fat work instead of canned or dry food? I see Lurker and RedKimba mentioned veggies and that would be good added in with a little doggie vitamin powder after it cooled down.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Another great idea thanks!

Pontuf



pammie1234 said:


> Anyone ave some weight watcher ideas for dogs?


I have heard to give them frozen green beans. I guess it is filling and less salt than canned. My sister's vet told her to give her dog rice cakes. I guess it is a lot more food and very little calories.[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just stoppping in to see what is new this week... I did not get a chance to finish last week's so I"m a little out of the loop. The recipes sound fabulous.... 

Plan to get the tree undone tomorrow.... That should take most of the day... 

Love the John Deere outfits, Sam.... I can imagine that you do think of Landon a lot... especially now....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - the download did not work for me

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what else does one use golden syrup on - i mean - it isn't like a pancake syrup.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is so past my bedtime - is it worth going to bed?

sam


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Over here we have the effects of the heatwave that has brought the fires to Tasmania - earlier in the day we had 30C (86F) with 46C (114F) in our roof space. It is still hot at 11.20pm with 25C (77F) inside. Too hot to sleep!

I'm watching a film that is just tooo depressing.

Time for another cup of tea!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a Cavalier King Charles spaniel who would sniff out & steal green beans. I couldn't grow them as he would pull the plants down trying to wrestle them off . I had to shut them in the larder & make sure the little rascal didn't sneak in behind my back. He was not really interested in them once cooked. When I grew flax he ate all the seed pods off when they finished flowering. I was going to keep them for my dried flower bouquet. Ggrrrr.

Tessa


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Our dog helps himself to the strawberries straight from the garden - he beat me to the lot last year.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

One of mine used to eat blackberries from the bush, & would eat the radishes when I pulled them up, but not the leaves. Strange creatures!! 

What breed of dog is yours, Hilary?

Tessa


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> darowil - the download did not work for me
> 
> sam


It was another picture of the pudding/dessert with a dollop of cream on top.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> What breed of dog is yours, Hilary?
> 
> Tessa


He's a labrador border collie cross - too jolly smart for his own good, but we all love him to bits. Do you still have a dog?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

No, we lost our collie about 5 yrs. ago, & decided not to get another as we always had to get someone in to dogsit when we went on our boat. We might get a small dog when we sell the boat, if we're still able to walk it.

Tessa


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

They are great company, aren't they? My DH wasn't happy about us getting another when our wire-haired terrier died a few years ago, but the kids and I over-rode him. And who has been besotted from day one?? And Zephyr loves DH just as much in return. The kids and I still rip him out about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> They are great company, aren't they? My DH wasn't happy about us getting another when our wire-haired terrier died a few years ago, but the kids and I over-rode him. And who has been besotted from day one?? And Zephyr loves DH just as much in return. The kids and I still rip him out about it.


Would not be without my two! Ringo the Corgi is proving a delight and the old Mutt [rising 11] is very loyal. To Fale they are our children.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Just dropping in to say hello. It's a mild sunny day here in Ireland. We've had an easy winter so far. My hubby and I have been afflicted with flu and chest infections all over Christmas and New Year. We are just coming back to good health now. He has gone to his Flying Club and I sent him with all the leftover boxes of biscuits and mince pies. I am sick of sweet stuff, and glad to see the back of it. The pilots will soon scoff it. My New Year wish is to use up most of my stash, even colours I don't like. I've started already, completing a baby sweater, next will be a mans hat for my son to use when fishing. I am using the yarn I don't like before the nice stuff!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Is black bean sauce something one finds in an aisle that has either Oriental or other special foods? I don't buy fresh ginger as I almost never use it and am hoping that I could substitute the ground ginger. I really like pineapple in recipes, especially with chicken and this sounds very good. The cherry squares are something a friend has made. The only problem these days with the canned cherry pie filling is that a couple of brands contain very few cherries. Has that been true with the brand you use, Sam? If so, do you go ahead and use the filling minus cherries anyway? We have had cold weather here, but sometime this afternoon, the sun finally broke through and that made it much better. We hadn't seen the sun in several days.


I don't know what the brand would be in US but in UK we can buy "Very Lazy" ginger root shredded and preserved in wine or vinegar. (Not "Preserved ginger" which is very sweet, i.e. candied).It lasts for ever if kept lidded in the fridge. There are several other brands of the same thing. I also buy the fresh root and store it frozen. If you have a sharp grater you can then just grate some off the frozen block when it's needed. It really does taste different if you use this rather than powdered ginger. Good luck with trying it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - the download did not work for me
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Over here we have the effects of the heatwave that has brought the fires to Tasmania - earlier in the day we had 30C (86F) with 46C (114F) in our roof space. It is still hot at 11.20pm with 25C (77F) inside. Too hot to sleep!
> 
> I'm watching a film that is just tooo depressing.
> 
> Time for another cup of tea!


And 46 is only 1 degree more than our maximum yesterday- today was a nice cool day, only about 32C! And we are heating up again with a couple more days in the 40s over the next week. However from the UK I do realise that it is not just temperature that matters. Although short the summer (when they had one of course) was harder to deal with there although it woul dnever get anywhere near that hot.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Over here we have the effects of the heatwave that has brought the fires to Tasmania - earlier in the day we had 30C (86F) with 46C (114F) in our roof space. It is still hot at 11.20pm with 25C (77F) inside. Too hot to sleep!
> ...


Darowil, do you mean Centigrade? 32F is freezing point surely, which is about a couple of degrees lower than most mornings this week here. We keep our house at 19C. but have a fire in the room we spend most of the day in. It would be too expensive to keep the whole house at 22-24C, it's cheaper to wear an extra sweater (or 6)or sell the house & buy one in Spain. If it would just stop raining for a few days I wouldn't care how cold it got, these grey skies are so depressing. Mind you, it would take more than hell freezing over to upset my cranky sense of humour.

Tessa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary4 said:
> ...


Yes I meant Centigrade! I should have time to go and change it (changed). Thanks for asking it does make a slight difference. 
We rarely heat our place- and in the UK always had it much cooler than others. Why pay to keep the house warm enough to wear a t-shirt when can just add jumpers? I would consider 19 quite warm enough to be comfortable in. 
Did the rainfall in the UK reach the record for a year, we heard it was very close with a few days to go?


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kate your remark made me want to see what was there I'm with you, still laughing. I use to use the hungry girl website all the time never made a mistake and got that website before Very Interesting!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, well, I am up and feeling great after surgery yesterday. It went by quickly, took only 35 minutes and now problem solved with the meniscus. I have to keep icing my knee and elevating it throughout the day. Not much discomfort so I'll be off the pain stuff (which I am not fond of) and now into taking Advil. Thanks for the yummy recipes and for hosting our Tea Party.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll need to ask heidi what pie cherries she uses- i think it was ok.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Just a note: I love black bean sauce in my stir fries, however it is really really heavy on salt - so is soya sauce. We are on a low salt diet - and my husband's cardiologist said that canned soups, chinese bottled sauces and soya are three things to be avoided completely, or be reduced by 80%. Also - don't put a salt shaker on the table and though you can use a bit of salt in cooking - reduce it by half. It took us about 3 weeks missing the salt before we never thought about it again I buy the Hoisin sauce for my stir fries and then I dilute it with water and use as little as I can to still give it the taste. Any prepared meats etc. are very heavy in salt.

We have gotten into the habit of reading the sodium amounts closely and the cardiologist (Pat had major major heart surgery) said that if everyone reduced their salt level by half or hopefully more, there would be fewer artery and heart problems (he said it would 
cut the heart problems by half). I know there are a lot of younger people here and it is something that is very worthwhile to think about and hopefully start. We never were heavy salt eaters, but he did love his hot dogs and did use a fair amount. We also used can soup for lunches with salad two or 3 times a week.

Just something to think about.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

* RED ALERT TO ALL MY FRIENDS 
I have just gotten this into my Private Messages from a person who goes by the avatar name of fati4uu  This person has hacked my PM's and is asking for money. I have alerted the Administrator of this. If you get one of these letters, DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT respond to it or click on any links. That are included in it. Thank you all, be safe. Here follows the letter she wrote to me.
*
________________________________________________________________________________

Greetings dearest one,

I am writing this letter in confidence believing that if it is the wish of God for you to help me, God almighty will bless and reward you abundantly and you would never regret coming in contact with me. I am 23yrs old. A student from Republic of Cote dIvoire Abidjan, I do like any person who can be caring, loving and home oriented. Please after reading this message I want you to kindly contact me with my private email id: ( *****************)

I will love to have a long-term relationship with you and to know more about you. I would like to build up a solid foundation with you in time coming if you can be able to help me in this transaction. Well, my father died earlier some months ago and left I the only daughter behind, he was economic operator, director (manager) company (society) late Ali Ahmed. He died in heart attack because of killing of innocent people in my country Cote dIvoire crisis.

I was only daughter to him and I am the only person who can take care of his wealth and my mother was died on my tender Age I dont even know her. My late father left the sum of (6, 5, 000.00 US Dollars) in a financial Bank here. This money was annually paid into my late fathers account from Shell petroleum development company (SPDC) and chevron oil company operating in our locality for the compensation of his good work to the community, I don't know how and what I will do to invest this money somewhere in abroad, so that my father's kindred will not take over what belongs to me as the next of kin, which they were planning to do so without my present because I am a female as stated by our culture in the town. Now, I urgently need your humble assistance to move this money from the Bank to your country and I strongly believe that by the grace of God, you will help me invest this money wisely over there.

I am ready to offer 15% of the total amount to you if you help me in this transaction and another 40% interest of Annual Income to you, for handling the investment project for me until I graduated in my studies, which you will strongly have absolute control over. If you can handle this project sincerely and also willing to assist me in lifting this money, kindly reach me back. Please, note that this transaction is 100% risk free and I hope to commence the transaction as quick as possible, I will send you my picture and also give you more details about this transaction as soon as I hear from you. Below you will find out the website of political crisis in my country, and how men and women are being kill everyday.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12516216

http://news.abidjan.net/p/60233.html

http://news.abidjan.net/photos/album.asp?id=91&page=L&userPage=1

http://news.abidjan.net/p/59627.html

http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2010-12/07/content_21493140.htm

Please contact me with my private email id: ( *****************)

Yours sincerely
Miss Fati Ahmad.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I got that message too and sent a copy to admin. It makes you wonder.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I will remember.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

5mm thanks for the warning


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I'll bet us vegetarians could do that recipe for the pineapple chicken with tempeh! Have to see how it goes with pineapple. Don't see why it wouldn't work.
> ...


Is he from your area????


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


He has a "summer home" in my area, yes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Red.

May it be a wonderful day and enjoy your time having your special tea with friends. :thumbup:

Birthday Hugs :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:
 

> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you are recovering nicely. Glad the Advil is doing the trick for you.



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, well, I am up and feeling great after surgery yesterday. It went by quickly, took only 35 minutes and now problem solved with the meniscus. I have to keep icing my knee and elevating it throughout the day. Not much discomfort so I'll be off the pain stuff (which I am not fond of) and now into taking Advil. Thanks for the yummy recipes and for hosting our Tea Party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I see where he was born in Michigan and if he went north, that would lead toward you area. He must have fallen in love with it and it gives him a chance to get away from all the hullabaloo and get back to nature. Healthy for the soul, mind, and body.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you are recovering nicely. Glad the Advil is doing the trick for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel better soon. Hope this takes care of the problem. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the alert 5! Things like that are so scary which is why I won't open mail that I don't recognize.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the alert 5! Things like that are so scary which is why I won't open mail that I don't recognize.


The startling thing for me was that this came into my Knitting Paradise PMs box! I see where there is a number of KP members that have been getting this same thing into their PM boxes. I have started a topic to alert the innocent to these. I recall Lurker had gotten one of these types of emails into her inbox email address. She had to change her avatar name. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'll need to ask heidi what pie cherries she uses- i think it was ok.
> ...


Wow, good tip Designer. I always liked a lot of salt but have been trying to cut back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> * RED ALERT TO ALL MY FRIENDS
> I have just gotten this into my Private Messages from a person who goes by the avatar name of fati4uu  This person has hacked my PM's and is asking for money. I have alerted the Administrator of this. If you get one of these letters, DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT respond to it or click on any links. That are included in it. Thank you all, be safe. Here follows the letter she wrote to me.
> *
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


Oh no, they are invading us everywhere. Bringing the world together allows us the privilege of KTP but unfortunately it also opens up the world for crooks. So sad.

Thanks for the warning 5.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't recall hearing anything about the show Blue Bloods. What network carries it?


it is on cbs. i always watch it, but last nite, we left early to go to friends and i forgot to set the dvr to record it, i am so mad at myself. i love that show, that tom is sure ageing well.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I always buy pineapple and peaches packed in 100% pure fruit juice no added sugar I believe its Libby's brand



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > don't they sell canned pineapple in new mexico?
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks 5mmdpns, I too got the same PM and I dismissed it as well, good thing you alerted Administration, I just got out of surgery yesterday ( outpatient) so my mind is not too clear I should have alerted the Administration. Good thinking on your part. Thanks from all of us.


5mmdpns said:


> * RED ALERT TO ALL MY FRIENDS
> I have just gotten this into my Private Messages from a person who goes by the avatar name of fati4uu  This person has hacked my PM's and is asking for money. I have alerted the Administrator of this. If you get one of these letters, DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT respond to it or click on any links. That are included in it. Thank you all, be safe. Here follows the letter she wrote to me.
> *
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I am up way earlier than I had hoped. I stayed up until after 3:00. I think I just lost track of time! I go back to work on Tuesday, so I better start going to bed on time!

Thanks for the warning on the email. I just don't understand why people do things like that. Hopefully Admin will take care of it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rookie - Glad to hear your sister is doing better and it's not cancer...yipee!
Pat - I'm pleased your surgery has gone well and that you're not in too much pain.
5 - thanks for the warning!
Norm - no I couldn't resist checking it out either, although I didn't bother looking any further!
Just got all the Christmas decorations packed away and doesn't the house look bare now!  Oh well, it'll be Christmas again before we know it, it seems to come round faster with every year! :shock: 
Went for Afternoon Tea with friends at a hotel in Glasgow yesterday and it was lovely! We each had a small 3 tier cakestand with sandwiches (3 kinds, triple deckers with the crusts cut off) on the bottom tier, fruitcake and a small tart on the middle tier, and a scone with jam and cream on the top tier. I don't know why didn't take a photo as I had my camera with me....duh! :roll: We also had the choice of teas or coffees as well as a glass of champagne or wine. We had a deal where we got the whole thing for £9 (maybe about $6?) and the waitress was so nice too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The tea sounds lovely. Would love to relax and enjoy such a delightful setting. Just at the coffee shops here you would pay at least $3.50 for a single scone, no cream, no coffee or tea, etc. Once I get this cast removed I'm going to make some scones. How I love them for breakfast.

So how is Luke doing. I imagine he is changing and growing so fast. Love hearing of you with him.


KateB said:


> Rookie - Glad to hear your sister is doing better and it's not cancer...yipee!
> Pat - I'm pleased your surgery has gone well and that you're not in too much pain.
> 5 - thanks for the warning!
> Norm - no I couldn't resist checking it out either, although I didn't bother looking any further!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The tea sounds lovely. Would love to relax and enjoy such a delightful setting. Just at the coffee shops here you would pay at least $3.50 for a single scone, no cream, no coffee or tea, etc. Once I get this cast removed I'm going to make some scones. How I love them for breakfast.
> 
> So how is Luke doing. I imagine he is changing and growing so fast. Love hearing of you with him.
> ..................................................................................
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Went for Afternoon Tea with friends at a hotel in Glasgow yesterday and it was lovely! We each had a small 3 tier cakestand with sandwiches (3 kinds, triple deckers with the crusts cut off) on the bottom tier, fruitcake and a small tart on the middle tier, and a scone with jam and cream on the top tier. I don't know why didn't take a photo as I had my camera with me....duh! :roll: We also had the choice of teas or coffees as well as a glass of champagne or wine. We had a deal where we got the whole thing for £9 (maybe about $6?) and the waitress was so nice too![/quote]

Sounds like a lovely afternoon, I forget to take pictures too sometimes. 
The cost would be more in US dollars ($14.63).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > The tea sounds lovely. Would love to relax and enjoy such a delightful setting. Just at the coffee shops here you would pay at least $3.50 for a single scone, no cream, no coffee or tea, etc. Once I get this cast removed I'm going to make some scones. How I love them for breakfast.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday Red.
> 
> May it be a wonderful day and enjoy your time having your special tea with friends. :thumbup:
> 
> Birthday Hugs :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. You are the first to officially greet me with birthday wishes. 

My day so far is going pretty good. I finished up the baby kimono jacket. I will get that out in the mail today. I also plan on thrifting a bit to see about pants and/or some more sweaters. I also will be working in a 3-mile walk with my walkers group (need to work off holiday sweets).

I need to start in on my yarn-busting plan. I think I just need to start with the yarns that I know I have projects for & work the rest out later.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I had a Cavalier King Charles spaniel who would sniff out & steal green beans. I couldn't grow them as he would pull the plants down trying to wrestle them off . I had to shut them in the larder & make sure the little rascal didn't sneak in behind my back. He was not really interested in them once cooked. When I grew flax he ate all the seed pods off when they finished flowering. I was going to keep them for my dried flower bouquet. Ggrrrr.
> 
> Tessa


The dogs of a friend love frozen brussel sprouts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got that - guess i was expecting more.

sam

they look good - ice cream would make them even better



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - the download did not work for me
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Red.
> ...


We would not have known Red, unless you had mentioned it- because you have N/A in your details!!!!
nonetheless
Happy Happy Birthday!

ps, that is a lovely kimono!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for you pat - you can knit up a storm while you are doing what the doctor ordered. sending you mounds of healing energy.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, well, I am up and feeling great after surgery yesterday. It went by quickly, took only 35 minutes and now problem solved with the meniscus. I have to keep icing my knee and elevating it throughout the day. Not much discomfort so I'll be off the pain stuff (which I am not fond of) and now into taking Advil. Thanks for the yummy recipes and for hosting our Tea Party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i even got one in my regular email - do they hink we are stupid?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> * RED ALERT TO ALL MY FRIENDS*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful baby kimono redkimba - i have the pattern - think i will need to make at least one.

and lest i forget - a very happy birthday - may it be a wonderful day for you.

sam

the pattern i have calls for one to crochet an edge around the front to get the ties. i can't tell if yours did or not. since i don't crochet i was wondering if there was another way to get the ties.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Red!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bright sunshine - but cold - the wind makes it feel even colder. i do appreciate the sun though - somehow makes the cold easier to take.

finally finished the fifth triangle in my wingspan after frogging it four times - thought i was jynxed or something -i would finish it and then find a hole and so had to go back and fix it. oh well - i am pleased with it so far - just three more tiangles.

sam


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, brand new tea party in a brand new year. No kidding it seems to go faster all the time. Thank you Sam for hosting and tasty recipes. I think I have everything to make the chicken. I also copied some of the other recipes for later. If we would put all our recipes together, we would have a lovely cookbook. 5, thanks for the warning, I went to check my mailbox after reading your message, nothing there, but I did get a really strange email yesterday but never opened it. The sender had a lot of numbers in his/her address, I delete everything that looks strange to me or don't know the sender.

I had some yams left from Christmas (raw), so I washed and cut them in half length wise and baked them in the toaster oven, first cut side down about 15 min. at 375 F then smother all sides with margarine (butter might burn) and bake for another 15 min. or so cut side up till tender. I put mine on a plate and spread orange marmalade on them, I used marmalade from Knots berry farm, their orange rind is really small and it tastes sweet.
Hopefully everyone started the new year in better health or is on the mend. Take care of your selfs, we have a lot of tea parties yet to go, I wish I could find a place by me, for a real tea.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Red.
> ...


What a cute little sweater, I love the colors, it looks so happy and sunny.
Happy Birthday to you Redkimba, Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam Great chicken recipe, I'm making it tonight. Don't have black bean sauce, but will smash up a can ob black beans, just to see how that comes out. Good low cal recipe. And that friend from high school, seems I had the same friend or home ec teacher because I have the same cherry cake recipe. 
Love the John Deere stgory, I only have a CAT hat. 
karen


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

wonderful luncheon menu
clean up the fridge soup
do you have leftover salad? boil 3 cups of water , 1 vegetable boillion cube and throw in the wilty salad simmer til soft - a wonderful light tadsty soup
egg pie
4 eggs/four egg whites are beaten
saute chopped grren onions pepper cabbage broccoli spinch or what have you in a little olive oil mix with egg pour in a spayed pan bake 350 35 minutes if you are feeling like you can add calories add cheese parmesan and grated orange am heading in to hospital monday 2 pm catch you next friday hopefully will be out by then


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Anyone ave some weight watcher ideas for dogs?


I have heard to give them frozen green beans. I guess it is filling and less salt than canned. My sister's vet told her to give her dog rice cakes. I guess it is a lot more food and very little calories.[/quote]

I feed my dogs a healthy weight management diet (from the vet's office) and for treats they get baby carrots and or broccoli and cauliflower. I add canned green beans to their dry food to aide in their hunger later in the evenings. PJ has gone from 65 lbs down to a perfect 45, his hips still bother him but not as often, is more energetic and playful also. My poor Tootsie cannot loose weight, they gave her pills for her thyroid but they make her very sick. At age 13 I decided she is okay to be a few pounds overweight, the vet says she is healthy enough without the pills, so we just love her and of course keep watch that she isn't having issues due to the thyroid.

will catch up more later.. the walk tired me out and I have been told to nap for awhile. That sounds good to me ;-) 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers, :thumbup: :thumbup: 
M.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy happy birthdat Redkimba!!!!! Hope you have a glorious day and many more. The kimona is beautiful. Do need to make it for friends new baby but guess I need to finish the blanlket first.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great to hear from you Marianne. I know you are glad to be home!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Redkimba,

I love the kimono, especially the color. What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Redkimba,
> 
> I love the kimono, especially the color. What kind of yarn did you use?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Sam!


thewren said:


> yeah for you pat - you can knit up a storm while you are doing what the doctor ordered. sending you mounds of healing energy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > don't they sell canned pineapple in new mexico?
> ...


Solenna you can buy canned pineapple in it's own juice...no syrup.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> My day so far is going pretty good. I finished up the baby kimono jacket. I will get that out in the mail today. I also plan on thrifting a bit to see about pants and/or some more sweaters. I also will be working in a 3-mile walk with my walkers group (need to work off holiday sweets).
> 
> I need to start in on my yarn-busting plan. I think I just need to start with the yarns that I know I have projects for & work the rest out later.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! and there you are off to a great start on the new year already... The kimono is darling and I love the colors....

Seems like a lot of us are planning on a little stash busting... I'm going to kit up things that are definitely planned and then reorganize a bit to "rediscover" some of my long lost finds..... But first,,,,, all the holiday things need to be packed away....

I'm getting back to walking.... but sure would like the weather to get a little nicer.. Oh well, the cold will burn more calories.....


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hilary the Hokey Pokey Snaps sound good. I know this has been asked in the past but can't find the answer so I'm asking again. I don't recall seeing Golden Syrup on the shelves in US grocery stores where I live. Is it by any chance the same as corn syrup? Anyone that can answer I'd appreciate knowing and thanks in advance!
> 
> Well UPDATE...found it in google search and where I can get it/order it. Also found youtube with Eastern Indian woman making homemade golden syrup with sugar, lemon juice, and water but don't think I'll try to do that. Also found that maple syrup could be used but would slightly change flavor.


You can use honey or karo syrup


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> bright sunshine - but cold - the wind makes it feel even colder. i do appreciate the sun though - somehow makes the cold easier to take.
> 
> finally finished the fifth triangle in my wingspan after frogging it four times - thought i was jynxed or something -i would finish it and then find a hole and so had to go back and fix it. oh well - i am pleased with it so far - just three more tiangles.
> 
> sam


Now would I do that to you?????? I'm going to do another one.... and may wrap the turns this time..... though I was happy with them left unturned.... as the designer did.... It is a fun knit. I think this one will be fall colored Noro with lots of orange.....

The sun makes all the difference.... I actually feel invigorated if I go for a walk in the cold... but the sun is shining and there is not wind. It is this grey, blah stuff that makes me want to hunker down and knit all day...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Red!

Have a great year ahead. Your kimono is beautiful! Which yarn is this?

Pontuf

uote=Redkimba]


Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday Red.
> 
> May it be a wonderful day and enjoy your time having your special tea with friends. :thumbup:
> 
> Birthday Hugs :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. You are the first to officially greet me with birthday wishes. 

My day so far is going pretty good. I finished up the baby kimono jacket. I will get that out in the mail today. I also plan on thrifting a bit to see about pants and/or some more sweaters. I also will be working in a 3-mile walk with my walkers group (need to work off holiday sweets).

I need to start in on my yarn-busting plan. I think I just need to start with the yarns that I know I have projects for & work the rest out later.[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

donmaur said:


> am heading in to hospital monday 2 pm catch you next friday hopefully will be out by then


Sending lots of healing energy your way.... Hope it is nothing too serious....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Pat* So glad that things went so well... Sounds like a walk in the park...... but don't do that just yet!!!!!

*Marianne* So glad you are home.... Enjoy your nap.... I remember how hard it was to just take my laps around the dining room table right after surgery.... 5 or 10 minutes - three times a day.... Don't push too hard.... You've been through a lot, so give yourself some time.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We are taking down the tree... I say "we"..... DH went to the hardware store.... I have all the decorations off, the tree dismantled and half of it packed..... I wonder if he is hiding in the alley.... making sure I get ALL done before he comes back!!!!! No worries..... there are plenty of other things to be packed away.... Time to get back at it....


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I got as far a bringing an empty box downstairs to put the tree decorations into, but then got waylaid looking at stash upstairs. I ended up starting a new pattern for expected grandchild in Feb. The tree will come down tomorrow!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

donmaur said:


> wonderful luncheon menu
> clean up the fridge soup
> do you have leftover salad? boil 3 cups of water , 1 vegetable boillion cube and throw in the wilty salad simmer til soft - a wonderful light tadsty soup
> egg pie
> ...


Great idea for left over salad! :thumbup: Hope the hospital stay goes well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Redkimba! 

Glad to see some friends popping up again. I know we are all so busy it's hard to balance it all!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Red, I got my choir out to sing for you!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just made Pontuf a breakfast of canned green beans and chicken and he loves it! In a couple days I'll switch out beans for other veggies. He also had his Pet Tab to make sure he gets all his vitamins. Thanks everyone for all the diet information.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I just made Pontuf a breakfast of canned green beans and chicken and he loves it! In a couple days I'll switch out beans for other veggies. He also had his Pet Tab to make sure he gets all his vitamins. Thanks everyone for all the diet information.


The local vets advocate a cabbage/coleslaw mixed in with their dog foods. (No onions!) Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome home Marianne!
XOOXO


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks. I'll try it!

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I just made Pontuf a breakfast of canned green beans and chicken and he loves it! In a couple days I'll switch out beans for other veggies. He also had his Pet Tab to make sure he gets all his vitamins. Thanks everyone for all the diet information.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I hear you Dreamweaver! 
How is it that there is NEVER a man around when Christmas decorations are involved???

Ours are up until Wednesday. A few friends are just getting back home from the holidays and coming to dinner . Still having holiday dinners....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall hearing anything about the show Blue Bloods. What network carries it?
> ...


You can probably watch it on the computer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Red. Welcome Home, Marianne....and Dreamweaver, you've got a start on me!! I'm finding it hard to gather up any energy today...can't blame it on jet lag,hah....probably just this cold/bronchial thing I got down in Fl. I need to rest right?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Now these are nice pair of socks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now these are nice pair of socks.


Love those watermelon socks! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Gweniepooh, so far so good.


Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you are recovering nicely. Glad the Advil is doing the trick for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Angora1 I hope so too.


Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > So glad you are recovering nicely. Glad the Advil is doing the trick for you.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

beautiful kimono love the colors! Happy Birthday and blessings foe the year ahead!

quote=Redkimba]


Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday Red.
> 
> May it be a wonderful day and enjoy your time having your special tea with friends. :thumbup:
> 
> Birthday Hugs :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. You are the first to officially greet me with birthday wishes. 

My day so far is going pretty good. I finished up the baby kimono jacket. I will get that out in the mail today. I also plan on thrifting a bit to see about pants and/or some more sweaters. I also will be working in a 3-mile walk with my walkers group (need to work off holiday sweets).

I need to start in on my yarn-busting plan. I think I just need to start with the yarns that I know I have projects for & work the rest out later.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I got as far a bringing an empty box downstairs to put the tree decorations into, but then got waylaid looking at stash upstairs. I ended up starting a new pattern for expected grandchild in Feb. The tree will come down tomorrow!


Very simple at our house- the very nice little ornamental tree I was gifted has been put in a dust free area, to wait for next year. Have no idea what happened to my previous one and the lights- maybe a casualty of my move out here- I lost a lot of stuff- but did need to downsize too.
We would love to see the new pattern Inishowen, when you are ready- what a lovely event to be looking forward to! [first, or do you have other grandchildren?]


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Love all your recipes. I have to try them.

For those of you that want low calorie recipes and on weightwatchers.
http://www.skinnytaste.com/
http://www.emilybites.com/


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver I'll be doing just great, I'll take that walk sometime next week.


Dreamweaver said:


> *Pat* So glad that things went so well... Sounds like a walk in the park...... but don't do that just yet!!!!!
> 
> *Marianne* So glad you are home.... Enjoy your nap.... I remember how hard it was to just take my laps around the dining room table right after surgery.... 5 or 10 minutes - three times a day.... Don't push too hard.... You've been through a lot, so give yourself some time.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now these are nice pair of socks.


what a fun idea! I can't quite work out how they did the pips, or did you make them yourself- would be lovely if you know how it is done- they would be a terrific gift for my next door neighbour who is so good to me!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

snowing here now, Hope we get something substantial this time. DH and I did grocery this morning came home and he cooked burgers while I put everything away. tasted good first red meat in3 weeks. Daisy got a hold of a cowl I had started and chewed the yarn in half, wasn't thrilled with it anyway. dropped two his in the 28 row scarf waiting till have time and brain ppower to figure out how to fix that. I want to use more of my stash this year also so think I will go look thru patterns n yarn till I find something that strikes my fancy.Marianne glad you are home take it easy and rest. Hugs n prayers to all


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know what the brand would be in US but in UK we can buy "Very Lazy" ginger root shredded and preserved in wine or vinegar. (Not "Preserved ginger" which is very sweet, i.e. candied).It lasts for ever if kept lidded in the fridge. There are several other brands of the same thing. I also buy the fresh root and store it frozen. If you have a sharp grater you can then just grate some off the frozen block when it's needed. It really does taste different if you use this rather than powdered ginger. Good luck with trying it![/quote]

Thank you for this information. Another kind KPer also suggested freezing the ginger root & grating it while frozen. This is much better than spending money for something you use and cannot keep more than one or two days. Now, does anyone have the answer to where you purchase black bean sauce?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I don't know what the brand would be in US but in UK we can buy "Very Lazy" ginger root shredded and preserved in wine or vinegar. (Not "Preserved ginger" which is very sweet, i.e. candied).It lasts for ever if kept lidded in the fridge. There are several other brands of the same thing. I also buy the fresh root and store it frozen. If you have a sharp grater you can then just grate some off the frozen block when it's needed. It really does taste different if you use this rather than powdered ginger. Good luck with trying it!


Thank you for this information. Another kind KPer also suggested freezing the ginger root & grating it while frozen. This is much better than spending money for something you use and cannot keep more than one or two days. Now, does anyone have the answer to where you purchase black bean sauce?[/quote]

I just go to the local Chinese Greengrocer- don't know if you have such- ours also does a good deal on Tofu and many other such items.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

orange marmalade on baked sweet potato - now that does sound good - i love bake yams - i just usually smother it with butter and a little pepper.

i have been getting strange emails of the same caliber as five and some others got in their pm's her on the ktp. there are a lot of people out there ready to take your money so beware. some of those messages could also hold a virus some of which could steal information right off your computer. never open what you don't recognize.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Hi everyone, brand new tea party in a brand new year. No kidding it seems to go faster all the time. Thank you Sam for hosting and tasty recipes. I think I have everything to make the chicken. I also copied some of the other recipes for later. If we would put all our recipes together, we would have a lovely cookbook. 5, thanks for the warning, I went to check my mailbox after reading your message, nothing there, but I did get a really strange email yesterday but never opened it. The sender had a lot of numbers in his/her address, I delete everything that looks strange to me or don't know the sender.
> 
> I had some yams left from Christmas (raw), so I washed and cut them in half length wise and baked them in the toaster oven, first cut side down about 15 min. at 375 F then smother all sides with margarine (butter might burn) and bake for another 15 min. or so cut side up till tender. I put mine on a plate and spread orange marmalade on them, I used marmalade from Knots berry farm, their orange rind is really small and it tastes sweet.
> Hopefully everyone started the new year in better health or is on the mend. Take care of your selfs, we have a lot of tea parties yet to go, I wish I could find a place by me, for a real tea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kate I had one of those High Teas once as a deal and it was such fun.
Luke is grwoing so quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> orange marmalade on baked sweet potato - now that does sound good - i love bake yams - i just usually smother it with butter and a little pepper.
> 
> i have been getting strange emails of the same caliber as five and some others got in their pm's her on the ktp. there are a lot of people out there ready to take your money so beware. some of those messages could also hold a virus some of which could steal information right off your computer. never open what you don't recognize.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> I had some yams left from Christmas (raw), so I washed and cut them in half length wise and baked them in the toaster oven


Read this as yarns, wondering what you planned to do with it after cutting it in half- but then decided that maybe I had better reread once it went into the toaster oven :-D :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mounds of healing energy don - we will be waiting to hear from you.

sam



donmaur said:


> wonderful luncheon menu
> clean up the fridge soup
> do you have leftover salad? boil 3 cups of water , 1 vegetable boillion cube and throw in the wilty salad simmer til soft - a wonderful light tadsty soup
> egg pie
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the alert 5! Things like that are so scary which is why I won't open mail that I don't recognize.


What is interesting to me is that after reading 5mmdpns post including the actual PM from that person, my computer wouldn't open any of the pages after hers. I was finally able to get back onto the TP. Why that happened is beyond me. I am always grateful for any warning as when I see a PM to me, I naturally think it is from one of our regular KPers and not one of these hackers. However, it appears that they are everywhere these days and one has to be so careful now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have a wonderful birthday Redkimba.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Now these are nice pair of socks.
> ...


Oh how I wish I could, but knitting socks is something I have got to try yet. But here is another link.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/watermelon-slice-socks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather wants a shawl - i thought for christmas next year i would knit her a shawl using the wingspan pattern - i was thinking a heavier yarn than i am using now on maybe 10's or 13's. would definitely use circulars on that one. i'm just not sure in my minds eye if it would make a good looking servicable shawl. there certainly are enough shawl patterns out there.

sam

finally finished the fifth triangle in my wingspan after frogging it four times - thought i was jynxed or something -i would finish it and then find a hole and so had to go back and fix it. oh well - i am pleased with it so far - just three more tiangles.



Dreamweaver
sam[/quote said:


> Now would I do that to you?????? I'm going to do another one.... and may wrap the turns this time..... though I was happy with them left unturned.... as the designer did.... It is a fun knit. I think this one will be fall colored Noro with lots of orange.....
> 
> The sun makes all the difference.... I actually feel invigorated if I go for a walk in the cold... but the sun is shining and there is not wind. It is this grey, blah stuff that makes me want to hunker down and knit all day...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Went for Afternoon Tea with friends at a hotel in Glasgow yesterday and it was lovely! We each had a small 3 tier cakestand with sandwiches (3 kinds, triple deckers with the crusts cut off) on the bottom tier, fruitcake and a small tart on the middle tier, and a scone with jam and cream on the top tier. I don't know why didn't take a photo as I had my camera with me....duh! :roll: We also had the choice of teas or coffees as well as a glass of champagne or wine. We had a deal where we got the whole thing for £9 (maybe about $6?) and the waitress was so nice too![/quote]

When I first read this, I thought it was NanaCaren from NY who was in Glasgow having tea with friends and thinking, "Oh,how lucky to be there". However, I then decided to go back a couple of pages and saw that it was you, but that you live in Scotland. Be that as it may, for me to be having a lovely tea in Glasgow would be a dream come true. It sounded divine!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you for this information. Another kind KPer also suggested freezing the ginger root & grating it while frozen. This is much better than spending money for something you use and cannot keep more than one or two days. Now, does anyone have the answer to where you purchase black bean sauce?


I'm almosr certain I have bought it from the Supermarket- in the Asian foods isle. But as I live a few minutes walk away from ChinaTown I shouldn't have any problems finding it!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Now these are nice pair of socks.
> ...


Me too! How clever!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I think that might make a nice shawl but you would have to use a heavier yarn if you want it for warmth.


thewren said:


> heather wants a shawl - i thought for christmas next year i would knit her a shawl using the wingspan pattern - i was thinking a heavier yarn than i am using now on maybe 10's or 13's. would definitely use circulars on that one. i'm just not sure in my minds eye if it would make a good looking servicable shawl. there certainly are enough shawl patterns out there.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I just found that PM too. Was going to delete it, but can you delete PMs without first opening them?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I-cord might be just the ticket, Sam. Ohio Joy



thewren said:


> beautiful baby kimono redkimba - i have the pattern - think i will need to make at least one.
> 
> and lest i forget - a very happy birthday - may it be a wonderful day for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I hear you Dreamweaver!
> How is it that there is NEVER a man around when Christmas decorations are involved???
> 
> Ours are up until Wednesday. A few friends are just getting back home from the holidays and coming to dinner . Still having holiday dinners....


My tree is still up, and it is going to stay up until they fix the elevator in my building. It's been out of order for over a week now. I feel like I live in the building of the Big Bang Theory. Too many stairs to carry boxes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mjs - here is a place where you can catch up on last season of blue bloods.

http://video.tvguide.com/Results.aspx?primary=Shows&show=Blue%20Bloods&length=fullepisode&display_mode=details&pageno=1

and this is a site where you can at least get an overview of the one you missed.

http://www.tv.com/shows/blue-bloods/fathers-and-sons-2622582/

sam



mjs said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are those great or what. thanks silverowl for sharing them.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Now these are nice pair of socks.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now these are nice pair of socks.


I love them, Silverowl. Do you have the pattern to share?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


thanks silverowl- helpful- but I won't be buying the pattern at that price- I'll have to wing it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I Now, does anyone have the answer to where you purchase black bean sauce?


Try the Mexican, Chinese, speciality aisle in you local grocery, Brighteyes. That's where they are in my local stores.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel like I'm chasing everyone to read the posts!! As soon as I get one page read I see another has been added so I better comment now. The recipes sound good! My husband and I are on diets now too. He is very strict with himself about watching his calorie intake and right now I'm just trying to cut back we'll see who loses the most weight!! Him probably! I just finished a ski band out of some alpaca roving spun into worsted weight yarn with two colors. It was so much fun that I dug into my stash of fiber and make another one. They're simple and it hides any mistakes. Great for going out side for the chores in the morning! Hope everyone is staying well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks silverowl- helpful- but I won't be buying the pattern at that price- I'll have to wing it![/quote]

You are so right on that point, Julie, and I'm not sure that I want glass beads on my socks.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> orange marmalade on baked sweet potato - now that does sound good - i love bake yams - i just usually smother it with butter and a little pepper.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

proud mum, grandma here, I know Christmas is over- but B. only just posted this on Facebook.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > I had some yams left from Christmas (raw), so I washed and cut them in half length wise and baked them in the toaster oven
> ...


Ha ha, I was afraid of that. Then decided that knitters/crocheters (sp.?) are smart, they will figure it out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look here myfanwy.

sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=watermelon socks



Lurker 2 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Now these are nice pair of socks.
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


Thanks for the link, I put it in my favorites till I have some more money. We have funny sock day at the school where I work. Everyone shows off their funny socks. They will be perfect for that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> look here myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


some lovely ideas on that link, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking that too - thanks joy.

sam



jheiens said:


> I-cord might be just the ticket, Sam. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks silverowl- helpful- but I won't be buying the pattern at that price- I'll have to wing it!


Yes I felt the same- although it does include the yarn- and that could be difficult to match. And you can't exactly use different colours and maintain the watermelon look!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lots of butter is a good substitute joy.

sam



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > orange marmalade on baked sweet potato - now that does sound good - i love bake yams - i just usually smother it with butter and a little pepper.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry for the double post

sam

just smother it in butter joy.

sam



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > orange marmalade on baked sweet potato - now that does sound good - i love bake yams - i just usually smother it with butter and a little pepper.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Over here we have the effects of the heatwave that has brought the fires to Tasmania - earlier in the day we had 30C (86F) with 46C (114F) in our roof space. It is still hot at 11.20pm with 25C (77F) inside. Too hot to sleep!
> 
> I'm watching a film that is just tooo depressing.
> 
> Time for another cup of tea!


Hilary4, Just saw on the news about the fires in Tasmania. I hope that non of our KPers are in the danger zone.

Sam, the chicken and cherry recipes sound so good. It's hard to please DH these days but he might like the pineapple chicken. I'll have to use something other than cherries because he's not keen on those.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

jheiens said:


> thanks silverowl- helpful- but I won't be buying the pattern at that price- I'll have to wing it!


You are so right on that point, Julie, and I'm not sure that I want glass beads on my socks.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

It's a whole kit, yarn, beads, everything but needles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a kit though - you get everything you need to make them - but i will admit they would have to be something i couldn't live without to shell out $24 for them.

sam



thewren said:


> look here myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha - try using the apple pie filling - it should be right next to the cherry pie filling. you could even use blueberry pie filing.

sam



budasha said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Over here we have the effects of the heatwave that has brought the fires to Tasmania - earlier in the day we had 30C (86F) with 46C (114F) in our roof space. It is still hot at 11.20pm with 25C (77F) inside. Too hot to sleep!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a kit though - you get everything you need to make them - but i will admit they would have to be something i couldn't live without to shell out $24 for them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


and I am sure I could find acceptable substitutes- I recently heard tell of a yarn shop I could reach easily in the centre of the city- just take me all morning to do it! but it is a fun idea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the beads are just on the leg part and are probably small enough that you wouldn't even know they were there.

sam



redriet60 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > thanks silverowl- helpful- but I won't be buying the pattern at that price- I'll have to wing it!
> ...


It's a whole kit, yarn, beads, everything but needles.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I was looking for a watermelon hat to post and found this simple explanation of cricket Sam- you had asked about it once. Why you ask did a watermelon hat bring me to youtube clip on cricket? Because for some reason some people wear these hats to the cricket. Not sure that would be all that cool, or comfortable- and not much protection from the sun (well if you are bald they would help this).
I was prompted to this by all those different items on Ravelry inspired by watermelons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny darowil - no - not much protection but good for a laugh -- they look pleased with their creations.

sam

the thinks we run across when looking for something else.



darowil said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9STtcwo0xE
> Well I was looking for a watermelon hat to post and found this simple explanation of cricket Sam. Why you ask did a watermelon hat bring me to youtube clip on cricket? Because for some reason some people wear these hats to the cricket. Not sure that would be all that cool, or comfortable- and not much protection from the sun (well if you are bald they would help this).
> I was prompted to this by all those different items on Ravelry inspired by watermelons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

off to work on my wingspan a little.

sam


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I would but had to laugh since it was not in English and the subtitles were difficult to read. I did just search and found one in print however and here is that link for how to make golden syrup:
> http://browncookieblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-make-golden-syrup.html
> 
> 
> ...


I have 3 lemons in the fridge asking what I am going to do with them...maybe I will make my own golden syrup! I have a candy thermometer that is collecting dust too.

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Regarding using fresh ginger: I do use quite a bit but I keep it in a small ziploc bag in my freezer and just grate what I need off the root while it is still frozen. The papery peel seems to stick to the outside of the grater. Same flavour - no waste.
> I do the same with tomato paste - so many recipes say to use one or two tablespoons, so I dollop out the rest of the tin with my measuring tablespoon onto the loose metal base of one of my baking tins and freeze them. When frozen I take them off the tray and pop them into a ziploc bag and there they are all measured for the next time I need some.


I already do that with fresh ginger root..but what a great idea for the tomato paste!

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Chocolate is the other thing I heard is not good for dogs either. I cook with onions and garlic all the time and I am not the neatest of cooks, so whenever my daughter says she is bringing her old english bulldog over for a visit, I have to sweep the kitchen floor first as she eats everything off the floor!

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Over here we have the effects of the heatwave that has brought the fires to Tasmania - earlier in the day we had 30C (86F) with 46C (114F) in our roof space. It is still hot at 11.20pm with 25C (77F) inside. Too hot to sleep!
> 
> I'm watching a film that is just tooo depressing.
> 
> Time for another cup of tea!


Do you not have air conditioning in Australia? I turn mine on in April and shut it off in October..I can't stand being hot and we get maybe 30 or 32C on a really hot day. Last summer we had the heat here all of June and July, but we were in Scotland for 2 weeks with nothing but rain,rain,rain!

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Rookie - Glad to hear your sister is doing better and it's not cancer...yipee!
> Pat - I'm pleased your surgery has gone well and that you're not in too much pain.
> 5 - thanks for the warning!
> Norm - no I couldn't resist checking it out either, although I didn't bother looking any further!
> ...


Nice tea 9 GBP is about $ 14.49 Can and probably U.S. as well. .61 exchange.

June


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I have 3 lemons in the fridge asking what I am going to do with them...maybe I will make my own golden syrup! I have a candy thermometer that is collecting dust too.
> 
> June


I have never made Golden Syrup- but then when you can buy the real thing in any supermarket you go into why do you need to?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3 lemons in the fridge asking what I am going to do with them...maybe I will make my own golden syrup! I have a candy thermometer that is collecting dust too.
> ...


I have not seen it here in Canada..but I have not looked either. I think someone mentioned additives, so I will try and make my own just for the heck of it...lol.

June


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> [
> 
> Do you not have air conditioning in Australia? I turn mine on in April and shut it off in October..I can't stand being hot and we get maybe 30 or 32C on a really hot day. Last summer we had the heat here all of June and July, but we were in Scotland for 2 weeks with nothing but rain,rain,rain!
> 
> June


we do- but two issues at the moment. The first is that we are waiting for someone to come and fix it so it can cool down upstairs (only working downastairs for now and it is upstairs that gets really hot. Someone is meant to be coming Tuesday). The other is that is expensive to run and so avoid it when we can- and would never put it on for only 30 or 32C. Those days a fan usually works well if need anything. Our January avearage is 29.3 which is a nice temperature here.
But I assume you get it really cold. Our minimum's never quite reach 0C on a bitterly cold night (actually our coldest ever minimum was -0.4C). Our lowest ever maximum was 8.8. 
I personally prefer our winters to our summers, although I do love the warm days- its the hot I hate. Hot now until Thursday (36-41C)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Delicious!!


Silverowl said:


> Now these are nice pair of socks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


Ingredients are cane sugar and water
As I know have it sitting next to me and the camera I will post some photos. Well I will take them now and post them later- I have just realised tht we need to leave for church in 20 minutes and I am not ready despite being up for about 3 hours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Over here we have the effects of the heatwave that has brought the fires to Tasmania - earlier in the day we had 30C (86F) with 46C (114F) in our roof space. It is still hot at 11.20pm with 25C (77F) inside. Too hot to sleep!
> ...


Besides which Hilary lives in Dunedin, in the south of the South Island, of New Zealand, and that is very hot for them- although inland at Alexandra they often have the national high, but not on the coast.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now these are nice pair of socks.


Those are so cool, my grand daughter would love a pair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:
 

> budasha - try using the apple pie filling - it should be right next to the cherry pie filling. you could even use blueberry pie filing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Good idea, thanks Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know how it turns out junelouise - i was thinking of making some also.

good to see you at the ktp junelouise - do come again real soon - we would love to see you.

sam



Junelouise said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I would but had to laugh since it was not in English and the subtitles were difficult to read. I did just search and found one in print however and here is that link for how to make golden syrup:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> ]
> 
> Chocolate is the other thing I heard is not good for dogs either. I cook with onions and garlic all the time and I am not the neatest of cooks, so whenever my daughter says she is bringing her old english bulldog over for a visit, I have to sweep the kitchen floor first as she eats everything off the floor!
> 
> June


Is that your daughter or the dog?

Tessa


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Red.
> ...


Happy Birthday tooooo youuuuuuu :lol: Hope you're having a great day.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry, just couldn't resist it, nice to see you on on here, June.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

need to take a moment here to wish redkimba a happy birthday - hope it was a good day for you with lots of cake and ice cream. did you blow out all the candles and make a wish?

sam

and many more


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Redkimba, hope you have a good year ahead.

Tessa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > I had some yams left from Christmas (raw), so I washed and cut them in half length wise and baked them in the toaster oven
> ...


I did too! Guess I need to stop speed reading!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Redkimba, your baby kimono is lovely.
Sassafras


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, well, I am up and feeling great after surgery yesterday. It went by quickly, took only 35 minutes and now problem solved with the meniscus. I have to keep icing my knee and elevating it throughout the day. Not much discomfort so I'll be off the pain stuff (which I am not fond of) and now into taking Advil. Thanks for the yummy recipes and for hosting our Tea Party.


Happy to hear everything went well Pat - take it easy and following drs orders!!! Get well soon - AZ


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Those socks are really precious! DD has crazy sock day at school too. Someone posted a pattern, and now I can't remember exactly what it was, but I think it was shark socks. Showed it to the world and then said it wouldn't be for sale until Fall 2013. I think that is a bummer. If it wasn't so darn cute, I wouldn't buy it just to show her! I think the watermelon socks would be easy to make, but the yarn might be the problem. Of course you could just go with a red and green. The seeds would let everyone know that they were watermelons.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > The tea sounds lovely. Would love to relax and enjoy such a delightful setting. Just at the coffee shops here you would pay at least $3.50 for a single scone, no cream, no coffee or tea, etc. Once I get this cast removed I'm going to make some scones. How I love them for breakfast.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Red.
> ...


Happy Birthday Red - my little sister's bd is today too. I love the colors in your kimono - is this one yarn or did you change colors??? AZ


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


The dog!! it is female.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

donmaur said:


> wonderful luncheon menu
> clean up the fridge soup
> do you have leftover salad? boil 3 cups of water , 1 vegetable boillion cube and throw in the wilty salad simmer til soft - a wonderful light tadsty soup
> egg pie
> ...


Best of luck with your hospital stay - will be thinking of you - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ave some weight watcher ideas for dogs?
> ...


I feed my dogs a healthy weight management diet (from the vet's office) and for treats they get baby carrots and or broccoli and cauliflower. I add canned green beans to their dry food to aide in their hunger later in the evenings. PJ has gone from 65 lbs down to a perfect 45, his hips still bother him but not as often, is more energetic and playful also. My poor Tootsie cannot loose weight, they gave her pills for her thyroid but they make her very sick. At age 13 I decided she is okay to be a few pounds overweight, the vet says she is healthy enough without the pills, so we just love her and of course keep watch that she isn't having issues due to the thyroid.

will catch up more later.. the walk tired me out and I have been told to nap for awhile. That sounds good to me ;-) 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers, :thumbup: :thumbup: 
M.[/quote]

Good to hear from you Marianne - did you get sprung yet?? I need to go back and read posts so I know what's going on..... AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget a little white for the rind.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Those socks are really precious! DD has crazy sock day at school too. Someone posted a pattern, and now I can't remember exactly what it was, but I think it was shark socks. Showed it to the world and then said it wouldn't be for sale until Fall 2013. I think that is a bummer. If it wasn't so darn cute, I wouldn't buy it just to show her! I think the watermelon socks would be easy to make, but the yarn might be the problem. Of course you could just go with a red and green. The seeds would let everyone know that they were watermelons.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> let us know how it turns out junelouise - i was thinking of making some also.
> 
> good to see you at the ktp junelouise - do come again real soon - we would love to see you.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Thanks Sam! I do not feel like cooking tonight, so I threw some chicken strips and fries in the oven..not very healthy but I haven't started my New Years resolution yet! 
I really need to get on the treadmill and start my diet.

June


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't forget a little white for the rind.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Caron simply soft has a color called watermelon, I use it for the youngest grand daughter all the time.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> orange marmalade on baked sweet potato - now that does sound good - i love bake yams - i just usually smother it with butter and a little pepper.
> 
> i have been getting strange emails of the same caliber as five and some others got in their pm's her on the ktp. there are a lot of people out there ready to take your money so beware. some of those messages could also hold a virus some of which could steal information right off your computer. never open what you don't recognize.
> 
> ...


Sam I often top my butter/brown sugar baked yams with marmalade the last 10 minutes of baking - usually reserved for holidays..... AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > I had some yams left from Christmas (raw), so I washed and cut them in half length wise and baked them in the toaster oven
> ...


Me too!!! you can guess what's on our minds.... ha! AZ


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. I had forgotten about the white. One picture showed the seeds as v's, so probably used duplicate stitch. 

I'll have to check out the Caron yarn for watermelon. I would buy the kit, but need to wait until I see if my Timeshare sale goes through.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> proud mum, grandma here, I know Christmas is over- but B. only just posted this on Facebook.


That is a lovely example of quilting Lurker - she is very talented - GS will have that stocking his whole long life!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Over here we have the effects of the heatwave that has brought the fires to Tasmania - earlier in the day we had 30C (86F) with 46C (114F) in our roof space. It is still hot at 11.20pm with 25C (77F) inside. Too hot to sleep!
> ...


budasha - so good to "see you" hope you are taking care of yourself my friend. AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it is a kit though - you get everything you need to make them - but i will admit they would have to be something i couldn't live without to shell out $24 for them.
> ...


Sounds like a fun day.... I hope you get a chance to give it a try!! AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Hi everyone, brand new tea party in a brand new year. No kidding it seems to go faster all the time. Thank you Sam for hosting and tasty recipes. I think I have everything to make the chicken. I also copied some of the other recipes for later. If we would put all our recipes together, we would have a lovely cookbook. 5, thanks for the warning, I went to check my mailbox after reading your message, nothing there, but I did get a really strange email yesterday but never opened it. The sender had a lot of numbers in his/her address, I delete everything that looks strange to me or don't know the sender.
> 
> I had some yams left from Christmas (raw), so I washed and cut them in half length wise and baked them in the toaster oven, first cut side down about 15 min. at 375 F then smother all sides with margarine (butter might burn) and bake for another 15 min. or so cut side up till tender. I put mine on a plate and spread orange marmalade on them, I used marmalade from Knots berry farm, their orange rind is really small and it tastes sweet.
> Hopefully everyone started the new year in better health or is on the mend. Take care of your selfs, we have a lot of tea parties yet to go, I wish I could find a place by me, for a real tea.


Can you tell I have knitting on the brain. I read that as you had some yarns (raw), so I was picturing fleece that needed to be carded and spun. But when you got to this part, I finally looked at the word again and saw it was yams:
so I washed and cut them in half length wise and baked them in the toaster oven, first cut side down about 15 min. at 375 F then smother all sides with margarine (butter might burn) and bake for another 15 min. or so cut side up till tender. I put mine on a plate and spread orange marmalade on them, I used marmalade from Knots berry farm, their orange rind is really small and it tastes sweet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

donmaur said:


> wonderful luncheon menu
> clean up the fridge soup
> do you have leftover salad? boil 3 cups of water , 1 vegetable boillion cube and throw in the wilty salad simmer til soft - a wonderful light tadsty soup
> egg pie
> ...


Those are some interesting ways to use up leftovers. thinking the wilty salad soup could even turn into greens and beans.
The egg pie sounds lovely.

Donmaur, you have been waiting so long to get your operation and your DH has been so loving and good to you, devising ways so you could sit and knit. Will be sending some prayers up for you dear friend. From your posts it looks like you have been quite busy doing some lovey knitting. I pray the hands of the surgeon will be guided and all the operating staff doing their very best.
Now for this operation to get over and for you to get better.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are way to sweet to be sick like this. 
Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it appears that we are experiencing a lull in the action tonight folks!! I have caught up and I'm still looking for the note that Marianne is home - but I guess she is so HIP HIP for her!! Good thoughts to all that are ailing - DH is in a holding pattern until we see the hemo dr. on Monday afternoon. But I know that the labs I picked up Friday are not good - I should PM 5 - but it looks like she has had a problem with her PM's -- I need to go do more research on sedimentation rate - normal range is 0-15 mm/hr - DH is testing at 65.... wbc, rbc and hgb all in low range but not critical except wbc. Do you think we have heard from the dr..... I picked up the results Friday mid day - and it showed that the criticals had been called in to the dr. already..... grrrrrrrrr - gotta go DH is wondering why I'm in the other room and not hanging out with him!! It's so much easier to type on the desk top than on my iPad!! I'll check in later - love to all - AZ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, brand new tea party in a brand new year. No kidding it seems to go faster all the time. Thank you Sam for hosting and tasty recipes. I think I have everything to make the chicken. I also copied some of the other recipes for later. If we would put all our recipes together, we would have a lovely cookbook. 5, thanks for the warning, I went to check my mailbox after reading your message, nothing there, but I did get a really strange email yesterday but never opened it. The sender had a lot of numbers in his/her address, I delete everything that looks strange to me or don't know the sender.
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who had her cutting up her yarn and then relooking once they went in the toaster oven. We can be crazy together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> We are taking down the tree... I say "we"..... DH went to the hardware store.... I have all the decorations off, the tree dismantled and half of it packed..... I wonder if he is hiding in the alley.... making sure I get ALL done before he comes back!!!!! No worries..... there are plenty of other things to be packed away.... Time to get back at it....


I have some of the decorations in the kitchen and entryway down but fireplace decorations and tree will be left up a few more days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I got as far a bringing an empty box downstairs to put the tree decorations into, but then got waylaid looking at stash upstairs. I ended up starting a new pattern for expected grandchild in Feb. The tree will come down tomorrow!


And what have you been knitting for the expected grandchild? Now can you imagine next Christmas when you have a wee baby to join in the festivities. So happy for you Inishowen. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I just made Pontuf a breakfast of canned green beans and chicken and he loves it! In a couple days I'll switch out beans for other veggies. He also had his Pet Tab to make sure he gets all his vitamins. Thanks everyone for all the diet information.


Will be one healthy happy dog. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Rookie - Glad to hear your sister is doing better and it's not cancer...yipee!
> Pat - I'm pleased your surgery has gone well and that you're not in too much pain.
> 5 - thanks for the warning!
> Norm - no I couldn't resist checking it out either, although I didn't bother looking any further!
> ...


More like $13.00, but more reasonable than in this country where it would likely be $20. At least around here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> snowing here now, Hope we get something substantial this time. DH and I did grocery this morning came home and he cooked burgers while I put everything away. tasted good first red meat in3 weeks. Daisy got a hold of a cowl I had started and chewed the yarn in half, wasn't thrilled with it anyway. dropped two his in the 28 row scarf waiting till have time and brain ppower to figure out how to fix that. I want to use more of my stash this year also so think I will go look thru patterns n yarn till I find something that strikes my fancy.Marianne glad you are home take it easy and rest. Hugs n prayers to all


Ooooh, naughty puppy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> heather wants a shawl - i thought for christmas next year i would knit her a shawl using the wingspan pattern - i was thinking a heavier yarn than i am using now on maybe 10's or 13's. would definitely use circulars on that one. i'm just not sure in my minds eye if it would make a good looking servicable shawl. there certainly are enough shawl patterns out there.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Dragonly is doing a lace scarf/shawl workshop. It is not a triangular shawl but a nice on like the scarf only wider.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-134040-1.html

Might not be what you are interested in but worth a check.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well it appears that we are experiencing a lull in the action tonight folks!! I have caught up and I'm still looking for the note that Marianne is home - but I guess she is so HIP HIP for her!! Good thoughts to all that are ailing - DH is in a holding pattern until we see the hemo dr. on Monday afternoon. But I know that the labs I picked up Friday are not good - I should PM 5 - but it looks like she has had a problem with her PM's -- I need to go do more research on sedimentation rate - normal range is 0-15 mm/hr - DH is testing at 65.... wbc, rbc and hgb all in low range but not critical except wbc. Do you think we have heard from the dr..... I picked up the results Friday mid day - and it showed that the criticals had been called in to the dr. already..... grrrrrrrrr - gotta go DH is wondering why I'm in the other room and not hanging out with him!! It's so much easier to type on the desk top than on my iPad!! I'll check in later - love to all - AZ


A raised sedimentation rate indicates inflammation of some type in the body, so it is very non-specfic. It can also be raised in anemia (which he has as his Hb is low). With a low WBC it is unlikely to be an infection, but the significance can only be determined by looking at the other results and his other issues that the doctor knows. I don't alway remember details- was it your husband with a recent diagnosis of Crohns? because this can raise the level as there is inflammation when it is active.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> mjs - here is a place where you can catch up on last season of blue bloods.
> 
> http://video.tvguide.com/Results.aspx?primary=Shows&show=Blue%20Bloods&length=fullepisode&display_mode=details&pageno=1
> 
> ...


Thanks for that site. I will have to check this show out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding using fresh ginger: I do use quite a bit but I keep it in a small ziploc bag in my freezer and just grate what I need off the root while it is still frozen. The papery peel seems to stick to the outside of the grater. Same flavour - no waste.
> ...


I agree June, great tips Hilary4. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm sort of glad things are quiet on here for a change. It's nice not to have 20-30 pages to catch up on! I'm sure it won't last very long, we are such social butterflies!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary4 said:
> ...


I think I would melt. We got really hot this summer and without air I think I would get sick. Can't take that kind of heat after body has just adjusted to these bitter cold winters. I hope your bodies have adjusted to the heat better than mine would. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think we have a comedy stand-up or sit-down (knitters) group here. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


Too cute. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > let us know how it turns out junelouise - i was thinking of making some also.
> ...


Thanks Sam! I do not feel like cooking tonight, so I threw some chicken strips and fries in the oven..not very healthy but I haven't started my New Years resolution yet! 
I really need to get on the treadmill and start my diet.

June[/quote]

I ate really healthy but still need to get exercising. Really need both exercise and healthy food to be healthy. Since I like food better I took care of that one.....N O W ...Shall we inspire each other?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora I have sent the pattern by email so it should be there for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > redriet60 said:
> ...


Yes, it's always nice to have a partner. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora I have sent the pattern by email so it should be there for you.


Will check it now. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5, thanks for the warning. I got one from that same person and thanks to you, didn't open it and reported it to Admin. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5, thanks for the warning. I got one from that same person and thanks to you, didn't open it and reported it to Admin. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm back and caught up again. Thank you for all the birthday well-wishes.

5mmdpns - that was a cute birthday song.

Sam - you could make an I-cord, but you might have to use a slightly smaller yarn. The holes are not that big; they are not tiny but they are not that big. 

Back story on the sweater: I found this yarn in an Austin yarn shop. I made it for my nephew since his parents wanted really bright colors. The white stripe is just a white cotton yarn for contrast & because I didnt have enough of the main yarn to make the sweater. Irony of it all is now I have leftover yarn of the bright-color yarn.

the bright color yarn is Schachenmayr nomotta Punto Fancy Color. I have looked but I have not found any more via the internet. It probably was a special run & they stopped making it.

for those on Ravelry - my handle there is redkdawg33. I will be listing my stash busting plans. I am determined to get that under control. We will see if the yarn gds giggle & throw a monkey wrench into the works...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


you all have a one track mind, I should have said sweet potatoes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


It's us, not you. Yes, we all do have yarn on the brain. Yams is correct as I believe there is a difference. Yes, there is. Here's what I found:
Although yams and sweet potatoes are both angiosperms (flowering plants), they are not related botanically. Yams are a monocot (a plant having one embryonic seed leaf) and from the Dioscoreaceae or Yam family. Sweet Potatoes, often called yams, are a dicot (a plant having two embryonic seed leaves) and are from the Convolvulacea or morning glory family.

Yams
Yams are closely related to lilies and grasses. Native to Africa and Asia, yams vary in size from that of a small potato to a record 130 pounds (as of 1999). There are over 600 varieties of yams and 95% of these crops are grown in Africa. Compared to sweet potatoes, yams are starchier and drier.

Sweet Potatoes
The many varieties of sweet potatoes (Ipomoea batatas) are members of the morning glory family, Convolvulacea. The skin color can range from white to yellow, red, purple or brown. The flesh also ranges in color from white to yellow, orange, or orange-red. Sweet potato varieties are classified as either firm or soft. When cooked, those in the firm category remain firm, while soft varieties become soft and moist. It is the soft varieties that are often labeled as yams in the United States.

Why the confusion?
In the United States, firm varieties of sweet potatoes were produced before soft varieties. When soft varieties were first grown commercially, there was a need to differentiate between the two. African slaves had already been calling the soft sweet potatoes yams because they resembled the yams in Africa. Thus, soft sweet potatoes were referred to as yams to distinguish them from the firm varieties.

Today the U.S. Department of Agriculture requires labels with the term yam to be accompanied by the term sweet potato. Unless you specifically search for yams, which are usually found in an international market, you are probably eating sweet potatoes!

I never knew that and probably won't be able to remember which is which, but I will remember they are different. Should buy some of both and do a taste test. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> So how is Luke doing. I imagine he is changing and growing so fast. Love hearing of you with him.
> ..................................................................................
> 
> Luke's doing great, getting bigger by the minute!


Oh he's so cute, Grandpa sure looks smitten.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > proud mum, grandma here, I know Christmas is over- but B. only just posted this on Facebook.
> ...


Bronwen does some beautiful quilting- she got the prize for best new quilter in her group the first year she got involved. That is true- it could follow Ben a long time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well it appears that we are experiencing a lull in the action tonight folks!! I have caught up and I'm still looking for the note that Marianne is home - but I guess she is so HIP HIP for her!! Good thoughts to all that are ailing - DH is in a holding pattern until we see the hemo dr. on Monday afternoon. But I know that the labs I picked up Friday are not good - I should PM 5 - but it looks like she has had a problem with her PM's -- I need to go do more research on sedimentation rate - normal range is 0-15 mm/hr - DH is testing at 65.... wbc, rbc and hgb all in low range but not critical except wbc. Do you think we have heard from the dr..... I picked up the results Friday mid day - and it showed that the criticals had been called in to the dr. already..... grrrrrrrrr - gotta go DH is wondering why I'm in the other room and not hanging out with him!! It's so much easier to type on the desk top than on my iPad!! I'll check in later - love to all - AZ


Thinking of you both, and of course you have a day longer to wait, in effect!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


I think I am gradually aclimatising to the warmer weather- the bit I do find tough is the humidity.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have to share since you folks listen to me whine about my cast; DH took this pic of me working on the WF top in designer's workshop. 

Kate can't get over how big Luke is getting already. Love the picture with Grandpa.

My dogs eat everything and anything. Between the 4 of them if one doesn't like something another one will. Same with the cats. No leftovers here.

DD and her boyfriend took the tree down and now I hope to start switching my craft room into another room tomorrow. It will be slow going since I can't lift much of anything but that's okay. DH and DD are on board for the change so it will move along.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> donmaur said:
> 
> 
> > wonderful luncheon menu
> ...


Maureen, when will you be in the Tom Baker -- the Calgary girls are meeting on the 24th at Moxies at Market mall for lunch. there are 8 of us -- if you can meet us at any time we will organize a coffee time with you. If you pm me your name, and I will pm you my phone number and if you feel able to have a visitor I will drop by. no problem if you don't feel up to it. You are in my prayers- that workshop spot is waiting for you -Shirley. take care


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

budasha said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Happy Birthday! May you have a wonderful day- it is a little late as I just dropped by now. I hope your day has been great.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to share since you folks listen to me whine about my cast; DH took this pic of me working on the WF top in designer's workshop.
> 
> Kate can't get over how big Luke is getting already. Love the picture with Grandpa.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see that top -- LOVE the colors you are using for your stripe -- it is going to be gorgeous. Can't believe you are doing all that knitting with a cast on! It is going to be gorgeous Gwennie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope so Shirley. I saw that you suggested a progress pic and I'll get that up tomorrow. I've got to clear off my sewing/crafting table to spread it out. I was thinking how another variation might be to have the neck band one of the colors in the stripes. Goodness there are so many options.



Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Have to share since you folks listen to me whine about my cast; DH took this pic of me working on the WF top in designer's workshop.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to share since you folks listen to me whine about my cast; DH took this pic of me working on the WF top in designer's workshop.


I admire your dedication to this craft. Just remember to take care of yourself & don't push it too far.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> you are doing very well margaret- it is scary the first time you try to teach on line. I learned the magic loop everyone! I have been putting off trying it except for the once when I balled it all up. I am starting to knit mittens with the whole thumb as I lost mine last week. It should be interesting to see if I can figure out the thumb on a new technique and the cast off at the end of the fingers.
> 
> Now if people wouldn't pm me to ask how to find the workshops when it is printed in just about very thread I visit --!!oh well.


Thanks Shirley, it is good to see people getting done because you don't see the results the same as when you are with someone. And the only person I have seriously taught the magic loop is my daughter- and hers is inside out and slanting. Mentioned it to someone else whoes first question was is she left-handed? Yes is the answer. And now I think about I realise why.

Your mittens- Kitchener stitch is the best way to do the tops of the mittens, although you can do a three needle castoff/bindoff as a slight seam is not such a problem as with toes. And if you are not sure about the thumb just follow mine and knit until the required length and simply thread the yarn through all the stitches rather than decreasing. But I would be surprised if you had problems with it anyway.

People just don't read things do they Shirley? I know some of the questions have been addresssed, but not too many so far- other than asking how to join! Maybe it's just too easy![/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > you are doing very well margaret- it is scary the first time you try to teach on line. I learned the magic loop everyone! I have been putting off trying it except for the once when I balled it all up. I am starting to knit mittens with the whole thumb as I lost mine last week. It should be interesting to see if I can figure out the thumb on a new technique and the cast off at the end of the fingers.
> ...


[/quote]

It is one of those things that work great 'once you know how' I would be making your fingerless mittens but I don't have a digital phone and have make 8 pr for Christmas so don't need any more. I bought some Kroy sock yarn on a special sale yesterday -- it is multicolored and I got 6 balls for 14.00 which is a great price here as they are usually over $5.00 per ball.

Bought two different color combinations. doing the mits with a couple of 3x3 cables across the back. I am having no problem with the magic loop now that I know how. But I have tried it 3 different times in the past year and never did figure it out so the class is well worth it. I am looking forward to doing the toe up socks and the fish hat too. I have one of my mittens just about finished putting in the thumb increases - so I am getting there.

You are doing a good job and the students are happy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My basketball team is killing me! They just can't seem to close the game. I have a feeling that they are pretty much done for this year, and I don't know if Cuban will do the right thing and keep some of the better players and try to get others. I will not give up on them, but it is frustrating. Guess I'd better knit my frustrations away!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope so Shirley. I saw that you suggested a progress pic and I'll get that up tomorrow. I've got to clear off my sewing/crafting table to spread it out. I was thinking how another variation might be to have the neck band one of the colors in the stripes. Goodness there are so many options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Angora, thank you for that explanation of sweet potatoes and yams, I bought mine at Sprouts, they were orange and nice and soft when cooked. I eat them skin and all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I hope so Shirley. I saw that you suggested a progress pic and I'll get that up tomorrow. I've got to clear off my sewing/crafting table to spread it out. I was thinking how another variation might be to have the neck band one of the colors in the stripes. Goodness there are so many options.
> ...


you could crochet a couple of rows around the neck or pick up stitches of the color your want on a crochet hook, between the garter stitches and put them on a needle and do a couple of rows. Even carry it up the front border, over the neck and down. something you can do at the end once your sleeves are finished.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Red.
> ...


Lovely kimono! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Redkimba! Hope it was great. 

Night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you go girl - purple rocks.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Have to share since you folks listen to me whine about my cast; DH took this pic of me working on the WF top in designer's workshop.
> 
> Kate can't get over how big Luke is getting already. Love the picture with Grandpa.
> 
> ...


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

I am going to try this out i hope you don't mind i am on a very lite diet myself and always hunt for goodies and this sounds great to me. I can't wait for the next tea party


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello all!

Glad to see the new year has brought another 365 days to us.

Back in School for another semester. 2 Chemistry Classes and an Algebra class oh fun!

Anyhow. Here is my contribution this week! I'll only be able to log on once a week this Semester. But I'll make sure to contribute a yummi Recipe!

*Doc's Yummi Scalloped Cabbage Treat :*

1 head of Cabbage
1 large Tbsp. Whole wheat flour
2 eggs (Beaten)
1/4 qtr. cup of Vinegar
1 tbsp. real butter
half a cup of sugar
Your favorite cheese (make sure to grate it)
and of course seasonings that ya like.

Before you start Set your oven at 350 degrees. Best to let it be fully heated before cooking this yummi dish.

Shred the cabbage coursely. Cook it up in a small quantity of salted water.

Next mix all the ingredients (except for the Grated cheese) together. Put mixture into a lighty coated cassarole dish. (I reccomend pyrex)

Now sprinkle the grated cheese all over the top. Bake 30-45 minutes. Let it cool for a moment after you take it out of the oven.

Only thing left to do is enjoy the heck out of it.

This is a recipe that works wonders in the winter time.

-Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

GABYJANES said:


> I am going to try this out i hope you don't mind i am on a very lite diet myself and always hunt for goodies and this sounds great to me. I can't wait for the next tea party


Welcome to Sam's table, gabyjanes! You will find us a very talkative bunch, but usually someone is online through the globe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Glad to see the new year has brought another 365 days to us.
> 
> ...


Hi, Doogie, haven't seen you for a week or two! How's things?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthday, Red. Welcome Home, Marianne....and Dreamweaver, you've got a start on me!! I'm finding it hard to gather up any energy today...can't blame it on jet lag,hah....probably just this cold/bronchial thing I got down in Fl. I need to rest right?


Yes, you need to rest!! Gerry and I have a cough going too... I keep telling myself it feels more like an irritant... but I do get a sneezing spell about once a day too. Don't feel sick... but that is probably just wishful thinking... I did get 6 or 7 boxes up to the attic.... There are a few more to go... but tomorrow is another day... The computer and my comfy chair beckoned.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Now these are nice pair of socks.
> ...


Me too.....


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Doogie, haven't seen you for a week or two! How's things?


Busy as heck! School started back up after the winter break. Endured a cold that held on till a day or two before school started back up. Got over it just in time.

Aside from a few other things, life is rolling onward. Just wish I had more free time these days. Sighs... College is a time sucking vortex that takes away your knitting needles and beloved yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Doogie, haven't seen you for a week or two! How's things?
> ...


My daughter manages to 'multi-task- has a book on a stand, while she knits- says it helps her concentrate! would not work for myself- I need to be taking notes as I go, when reading some of the really heavy tomes!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My daughter manages to 'multi-task- has a book on a stand, while she knits- says it helps her concentrate! would not work for myself- I need to be taking notes as I go, when reading some of the really heavy tomes!


Tell your daughter I am very very jealous. LOL. Wish I could do that.  Chemistry doesn't tend to go well with yarn for some dang reason. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter manages to 'multi-task- has a book on a stand, while she knits- says it helps her concentrate! would not work for myself- I need to be taking notes as I go, when reading some of the really heavy tomes!
> ...


will do!! :roll: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the ktp gabyjanes - we are so glad you stopped by - this knitting tea party will last until five o'clock est next friday - at that time i will start another new knitting tea party. you don't need to wait that long to join in - we would like to see you as often as you can stop by.

sam



GABYJANES said:


> I am going to try this out i hope you don't mind i am on a very lite diet myself and always hunt for goodies and this sounds great to me. I can't wait for the next tea party


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


done a heap of knitting that way- I agree with Bronwyn, just pick something easy and you can drop it when need to take notes .
Good that you could drop in for a while anyway Doogie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter manages to 'multi-task- has a book on a stand, while she knits- says it helps her concentrate! would not work for myself- I need to be taking notes as I go, when reading some of the really heavy tomes!
> ...


Well a couple of us thought yarn was going in the toaster earlier today so why not with chemicals too. What a lovely state the yarn would be in after we finish with it :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

GABYJANES said:


> I am going to try this out i hope you don't mind i am on a very lite diet myself and always hunt for goodies and this sounds great to me. I can't wait for the next tea party


Welcome just jump in and join in with us. We don't usually bite.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome Gabyjanes! Yes! Jump in and join us. Someone is always at the table no matter the hour


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Doogie, so good to hear from you. Sounds like you have a busy semester! Keep in touch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Welcome Gabyjanes! Yes! Jump in and join us. Someone is always at the table no matter the hour


Good Morning, Pontuf!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Julie! Happy New Year!
How's the weather in NZ today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hi Julie! Happy New Year!
> How's the weather in NZ today?


It is very still- rising 3 am and a mild 22C , I will head back to bed soon- working on Designer's waterfall top! [for a change of pace!]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet dreams. I am just getting up. It's cold here . Good morning to pile on lots of blankets and read and knit too of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sweet dreams. I am just getting up. It's cold here . Good morning to pile on lots of blankets and read and knit too of course.


That is what is so good about a garter stitch project!

Knitting and reading KP!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes! And throw in a little TV too! Lol


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

But last time I did this I had to frog 20 rows!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got my daily diet of BBC News- it has so much more overseas news- compared with our local chanels


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wish our cable news channels had more international news but sadly it's mosty US politics. I've switched to the History channel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Wish our cable news channels had more international news but sadly it's mosty US politics. I've switched to the History channel.


And is that mostly US history!?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Not at all. Very diverse and more world history and world cultures.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ooopps hit send twice


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


That is quite amazing to win the prize first year she was involved. She obviously is a perfectionist and excellent at whatever she does. From looking at her blog a while ago, when you gave it, I could see she is quite a seamstress with making clothes too, along with her other talents. I think she gets this from you as your work is beautiful and exceptional too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes, I think the humidity makes it feel so much hotter, like living in a steam room. Also like wind chill in winter making it colder.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to share since you folks listen to me whine about my cast; DH took this pic of me working on the WF top in designer's workshop.
> 
> Kate can't get over how big Luke is getting already. Love the picture with Grandpa.
> 
> ...


How special to see you Gwenie in your stylish purple cast knitting away. Now that is impressive. You are one determined knitter. Love the yarn you are using for Designer's waterfall top. Should be gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


It is a case of the pupil outstipping the teacher- her perfectionism makes for a much finer result!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > donmaur said:
> ...


I hope you will be able to see donmaur/Maureen when she is in the hospital. Please give her my love in person since all I can do is posts. She was so kind to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I think we hope for that as we are raising our children. That we can teach them what we know and then they go out into the world and raise the level in all they do. It must make you feel so good inside.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker...Could you give Bronwen's blog site again. I thought I could find it by googling her name but apparently it is a popular name. Please and thank you. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


What makes me really happy, is that Bronwen's marriage seems to be very sound- they seem very happy- and their house is the hub of entertaining in the neighbourhood, and with Peter's family [which as a fifth generation Canterbury man, is quite large]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker...Could you give Bronwen's blog site again. I thought I could find it by googling her name but apparently it is a popular name. Please and thank you. :wink:


'BK Crafts and Keystones' on facebook I will double check that!

Must get back to bed for a bit!!!! Happy Day Angora!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Angora, thank you for that explanation of sweet potatoes and yams, I bought mine at Sprouts, they were orange and nice and soft when cooked. I eat them skin and all.


I haven't tried them with the skin on. Do that all the time with potatoes. I will try that. This last batch had rather scruffy looking skin even after a good scrubbing, maybe next batch and then they will be even better. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker...Could you give Bronwen's blog site again. I thought I could find it by googling her name but apparently it is a popular name. Please and thank you. :wink:
> ...


[color=red|green|blue]Thank you![color=red|green|blue] Oh no, I am not on Facebook any more. Shame someone tried to hack my account. Happy ZZzzz's and day to you too. :!:

I found it on the regular internet too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: http://bkcraftsandkeystones.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, she has new things on there. I just love them. Such beautiful things. I'm going right back on there to look some more. :thumbup: Her tutorials are wonderful too. In one picture your granddaughter has on the most gorgeous hat. Bet Bronwen made that???


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Doogie!!! how good to see you. I hope your Christmas was blessed with all good things! sorry to hear you had a head cold, but then.......nice you had a break from studies. Now it is back to the grind of studies! love the cabbage recipe! but then I love food too.......Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got my daily diet of BBC News- it has so much more overseas news- compared with our local chanels


I find the same thing here.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!!

So... for the new year...
Hm, here's something I have always loved - the translation is not mine, and, of course, it's not the same as the original, but that's how it is with poetry.

_FRANCOIS VILLONS PRAYER

While the world is still turning, and while the daylight is broad,
Oh Lord, pray, please give everyone what he or she hasnt got.
Give the timid a horse to ride, give the wise a bright head,
Give the fortunate money and about me dont forget.

While the world is still turning, Lord, You are omnipotent,
Let those striving for power wield it to their heart's content.
Give a break to the generous, at least for a day or two,
Pray, give Cain repentance, and remember me, too.

I know You are almighty, and I believe You are wise
Like a soldier killed in a battle believes hes in paradise.
Like every eared creature believes, oh, my Lord, in You,
Like we believe, doing something, not knowing what we do.

Oh Lord, oh my sweet Lord, my blue eyed Lord, Youre good!
While the world is still turning, wondering, why it should,
While it has got sufficient fire and time, as You see,
Give each a little of something and remember about me! _

This is not a real religious prayer, it's more like... well, I don't know - something to wish for everyone ... and me...

It was written and song by Bulat Okudjava (no idea if this is the right translation of the name).
I found three translations, but... I liked the most this one, I think.

And I will write the mushrooms - even though I forgot to take pictures... again.

PP
For the record, the song was named after the poet François Villon, who lived somewhere in the 14**, not after the France prime minister.  with similar name.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


6cms less than in 2000


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker, Browen is so talented like her mom. Her blog is wonderful. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Well it appears that we are experiencing a lull in the action tonight folks!! I have caught up and I'm still looking for the note that Marianne is home - but I guess she is so HIP HIP for her!! Good thoughts to all that are ailing - DH is in a holding pattern until we see the hemo dr. on Monday afternoon. But I know that the labs I picked up Friday are not good - I should PM 5 - but it looks like she has had a problem with her PM's -- I need to go do more research on sedimentation rate - normal range is 0-15 mm/hr - DH is testing at 65.... wbc, rbc and hgb all in low range but not critical except wbc. Do you think we have heard from the dr..... I picked up the results Friday mid day - and it showed that the criticals had been called in to the dr. already..... grrrrrrrrr - gotta go DH is wondering why I'm in the other room and not hanging out with him!! It's so much easier to type on the desk top than on my iPad!! I'll check in later - love to all - AZ
> ...


Yes darowil- diagnosis in July - thanks for the info - he doesn't appear to be in as bad a shape as he was when he had to go in for the transfusion - but certainly not any better and maybe a little worse than when he came home on the 22nd. I just keep telling him we will figure this out - AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Julie! Happy New Year!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I found Marianne's message on the thread that 5 started - so I hip hipped over there too. So glad she is home. I am only on page 18 - I really need to make some breakfast and take some meds. DH had an apple turn over from the grocery bakery for breakfast - I'm really reaching to find things he will eat. He woke me in the middle of the night with a stomachache and felt better after an oatmeal square and some OJ. Maybe that will do me for breakfast - I'll check back later. AZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

destiny516ab said:


> Love all your recipes. I have to try them.
> 
> For those of you that want low calorie recipes and on weightwatchers.
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/
> http://www.emilybites.com/


Checked out these two sites and they both look great. :thumbup: Thank you very much!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> proud mum, grandma here, I know Christmas is over- but B. only just posted this on Facebook.


That's beautiful, Julie. Did B make this?

Edit : Read further on and saw that she did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, she has new things on there. I just love them. Such beautiful things. I'm going right back on there to look some more. :thumbup: Her tutorials are wonderful too. In one picture your granddaughter has on the most gorgeous hat. Bet Bronwen made that???


To be honest, I think the hat was made by someone else, given how busy Bronwen is with work and study, what I do know for sure is hers, is the DGD in a Red Riding Hood outfit, much fuirther down.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone. So glad to see some new faces, and the return of some "old" ones. It is a beautiful, sunny day. I just hope it lasts! It has really been dreary the last week. I have to do some laundry today. There are some playoff games on, and I need to work on the baby blanket. Guess I'll be busy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK I found Marianne's message on the thread that 5 started - so I hip hipped over there too. So glad she is home. I am only on page 18 - I really need to make some breakfast and take some meds. DH had an apple turn over from the grocery bakery for breakfast - I'm really reaching to find things he will eat. He woke me in the middle of the night with a stomachache and felt better after an oatmeal square and some OJ. Maybe that will do me for breakfast - I'll check back later. AZ


was thinking, oh well at least it is Monday- then remembered, ooops only for us and Darowil, as yet- do hope you find something else to tempt DH, it is a long time of worry over this!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Rookie - Glad to hear your sister is doing better and it's not cancer...yipee!
> ...


We asked the waitress what the price would be without the deal and she said £13 just for the cake stand, about £3 for coffee and £6 for champagne = £22! (Maybe nearer the mark this time.....$46?)


----------



## MeekOne (Aug 19, 2011)

As I read your post I read "yarn" where you had written "yams".... You really had my attention as I was following you "process".... thinking to my self... "What in the world is she doing and WHY would she be doing that???? Finally hit me I must have read something wrong... LOL!!! I think I need more coffee!!! LOL!!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I picture something like yarn on a plate, spaghetti like, with chemicals sauce all over it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


After guessing I decided to check. Today's exchange rate is $1.63. So I make it just under $34 US.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Just stopping by to say hi. Been busy looking at flooring, tile and sinks. Also sticker shock from shopping appliances. Haven't read every page just skimmed a bit, my everyone is talkative. 

Gwen is still knitting! with a purple cast--it sort of looks like a thick mitt but the thumb is a bit much.

Marianne is recovering and about to go home.

doogie is back! How were the finals?

and Sam's recipes, as usual are winners.

air conditioners are turned on in NZ and Austr

and all of you out there--hope your New Year is going well!

So far I haven't seen discussions on New Years resolutions....mine is to ignore all politics, read and knit more and get moved with as little pain as possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Just stopping by to say hi. Been busy looking at flooring, tile and sinks. Also sticker shock from shopping appliances. Haven't read every page just skimmed a bit, my everyone is talkative.
> 
> Gwen is still knitting! with a purple cast--it sort of looks like a thick mitt but the thumb is a bit much.
> 
> ...


Actually us ordinary folk don't have air conditioners here. I cope by opening the doors early to let the cool air in- and closing curtains when it gets really hot, the old fashioned 'Holland Blind' works a treat!

You must be getting really excited about the re-modelling!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Morning all....I'm getting a late start on filling boxes today.... Have to have my Krispy Kreme donuts first!!! It is still cold, but not as grey today....

*Pammie* That Mavs game was a heartbreaker.... They sure are on a losing streak.... Are you getting better rest now that you have your CPAP? You know, you *do* have to go to bed in order to have it work!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Judy...like your resolution. Instead of calling it a resolution I call it my intentions since they inevitably get lost in moving through life. LOL. Of course we know which road is paved with good intentions so maybe I should change that to atempted resolutions. LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Just stopping by to say hi. Been busy looking at flooring, tile and sinks. Also sticker shock from shopping appliances.


It seems our car is on automatic pilot to Lowes.... Appliance prices really are all over the wall..... Hope that all the work goes smoothly and that you are moved soon so you can start enjoying you new digs....


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Good morning to everyone. I've spent the better part of the morning post-breakfast updating almost everything on my computer - mostly because my Mozilla was dangerously out of date. (I had version 12; they are now on version 17). Hopefully this will solve the problems I've had lately.

I told my brother (who is an IT 'geek') that he is not paid enough. That goes for any IT person in here also. 

I'm retreating back to my knitting. I understand knitting & can make progress. It's soothing...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Good morning to everyone. I've spent the better part of the morning post-breakfast updating almost everything on my computer - mostly because my Mozilla was dangerously out of date. (I had version 12; they are now on version 17). Hopefully this will solve the problems I've had lately.
> 
> I told my brother (who is an IT 'geek') that he is not paid enough. That goes for any IT person in here also.
> 
> I'm retreating back to my knitting. I understand knitting & can make progress. It's soothing...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, at last, my mushrooms.

This is not a local recipe, it's just something I thought of once, loved it and make it sometimes since.

So, you need ... field mushrooms are they called? -







- but really, really, really big ones, those are like... midgets. I'd say 3 for each adult - and yes, they can be (after they are cooked) put into the fridge and warmed up later - not as tasty, but still...
Some mild cooking cream - vegetable works too, but is not as tasty,
some smoked... processed!? - cheese -







,







(not that the brand matters, but this one had label in english), smoked meat - any type you like, turkey works great, but pork is also good - some parsley, garlic, ginger, salt, black pepper... possibly red pepper, but not necessary. The parsley, garlic and ginger are also optional, some vegetable oil. probably some Boletus edulis powder block... 
Take of the... steams? stumps? - of the mushrooms (keep them for something else), brush the dirt off the mushrooms, put some oil in a baking ... dish!? tin? -







, put the mushrooms in, cut the cheese and meat to small cubes and mix them with the cream, put some salt - a little - on the mushrooms, if you want to use parsley, cut it to small pieces, smash the garlic and ginger - if you like them (don't use a lot, the main taste should be the smoked one), put it all with the cream and the rest of the things - and some black pepper, mix it all and fill the mushrooms with it - so that they would be... overfilled. Beak at 180 degrees for about half an hour. Optionally some yellow cheese can be grated and put on top at the end and baked for a few minutes more, only on top - well, just till the cheese melts and turns red-ish.

I am not big white wine lover, so I prefer beer with them - dark in the winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

[quote Handy Family]... put the mushrooms in, cut the cheese and meat to small cubes and mix them with the cream, put some salt - a little - on the mushrooms, if you want to use parsley, cut it to small pieces, smash the garlic and ginger - if you like them (don't use a lot, the main taste should be the smoked one), put it all with the cream and the rest of the things - and some black pepper, mix it all and fill the mushrooms with it - so that they would be... overfilled. Beak at 180 degrees for about half an hour. Optionally some yellow cheese can be grated and put on top at the end and baked for a few minutes more, only on top - well, just till the cheese melts and turns red-ish.

I am not big white wine lover, so I prefer beer with them - dark in the winter.[/quote]

I just love your recipes Handy Family- thank you so much- Mushrooms go down a treat here!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Ok, at last, my mushrooms.
> 
> This is not a local recipe, it's just something I thought of once, loved it and make it sometimes since.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, at last, my mushrooms.
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> I told my brother (who is an IT 'geek') that he is not paid enough. That goes for any IT person in here also.


Really?

Here programmers are... probably the only ones to get anything at least remotely close to fear payment...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh - these mushrooms (did not know they were called buttons) are sometimes with... well, the size (as in diameter) of an adult (well, woman's) palm - without the fingers, just the... hand part? - and for this I use these big ones. I sometimes use smaller ones too, but the big ones just have more room for the filling...

I think it would be ok if the filling is left outside and the mushrooms, if they are smaller, are just placed on top - just haven't tried it this way...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Well it appears that we are experiencing a lull in the action tonight folks!! I have caught up and I'm still looking for the note that Marianne is home - but I guess she is so HIP HIP for her!! Good thoughts to all that are ailing - DH is in a holding pattern until we see the hemo dr. on Monday afternoon. But I know that the labs I picked up Friday are not good - I should PM 5 - but it looks like she has had a problem with her PM's -- I need to go do more research on sedimentation rate - normal range is 0-15 mm/hr - DH is testing at 65.... wbc, rbc and hgb all in low range but not critical except wbc. Do you think we have heard from the dr..... I picked up the results Friday mid day - and it showed that the criticals had been called in to the dr. already..... grrrrrrrrr - gotta go DH is wondering why I'm in the other room and not hanging out with him!! It's so much easier to type on the desk top than on my iPad!! I'll check in later - love to all - AZ
> ...


Thanks Lurker - I don't know what else to do at this point but wait. Something needs to happen - it is pretty obvious that there is something going on - the fatigue itself is just not like him. We'll figure it out. AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to share since you folks listen to me whine about my cast; DH took this pic of me working on the WF top in designer's workshop.
> 
> Kate can't get over how big Luke is getting already. Love the picture with Grandpa.
> 
> ...


look at you go Gwenie - good for you - I like the colors and the way they are working up - how about an in progress picture??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh - these mushrooms (did not know they were called buttons) are sometimes with... well, the size (as in diameter) of an adult (well, woman's) palm - without the fingers, just the... hand part? - and for this I use these big ones. I sometimes use smaller ones too, but the big ones just have more room for the filling...
> 
> I think it would be ok if the filling is left outside and the mushrooms, if they are smaller, are just placed on top - just haven't tried it this way...


I think the one's you mean are what we know as a Portabello Mushroom the are a cultivated mushroom that looks like the field mushroom and are much more tasty!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just heard on Test Kitchen radio program that using vodka +1 tsp in pie crust for 1/2 the water creates a very flaky pie crust and all the alcohol burns off so you end up with an extremely flaky pie crust. They said one lady used amaretto for a cherry pie and they hadn't tried that yet but thought it sounded good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just heard on Test Kitchen radio program that using vodka +1 tsp in pie crust for 1/2 the water creates a very flaky pie crust and all the alcohol burns off so you end up with an extremely flaky pie crust. They said one lady used amaretto for a cherry pie and they hadn't tried that yet but thought it sounded good.


Sounds like it would be very good. Will have to give it a try next time I am baking.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK I found Marianne's message on the thread that 5 started - so I hip hipped over there too. So glad she is home. I am only on page 18 - I really need to make some breakfast and take some meds. DH had an apple turn over from the grocery bakery for breakfast - I'm really reaching to find things he will eat. He woke me in the middle of the night with a stomachache and felt better after an oatmeal square and some OJ. Maybe that will do me for breakfast - I'll check back later. AZ
> ...


A long time of worry is exactly right - it seems that he has been down since the middle of July with just an occasional day when he feels good. And the 6 months prior to that he was in a wheelchair after a foot operation..... I'm glad to see 2012 over. I know I shouldn't wish away time - but 2013 has just got to go better!! luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've posted a pic in the workshop and you can view it there
if you'd like (page 3 of workshop)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing Lurker.



Lurker 2 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Oh - these mushrooms (did not know they were called buttons) are sometimes with... well, the size (as in diameter) of an adult (well, woman's) palm - without the fingers, just the... hand part? - and for this I use these big ones. I sometimes use smaller ones too, but the big ones just have more room for the filling...
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ know I will be lifting you and your DH up in prayer and sending healing energy to you both. 2013 WILL be a healthier year for you!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Good morning to everyone. I've spent the better part of the morning post-breakfast updating almost everything on my computer - mostly because my Mozilla was dangerously out of date. (I had version 12; they are now on version 17). Hopefully this will solve the problems I've had lately.
> 
> I told my brother (who is an IT 'geek') that he is not paid enough. That goes for any IT person in here also.
> 
> I'm retreating back to my knitting. I understand knitting & can make progress. It's soothing...


For me firefox is a mess nowadays and I can find no solution.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm also frustrated with my internet lately. I keep losing explorer and firefox and have to restart. Beginning to think it is not my computer itself.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Morning all....I'm getting a late start on filling boxes today.... Have to have my Krispy Kreme donuts first!!! It is still cold, but not as grey today....
> 
> *Pammie* That Mavs game was a heartbreaker.... They sure are on a losing streak.... Are you getting better rest now that you have your CPAP? You know, you *do* have to go to bed in order to have it work!!!


I think I do feel better, but you are so right about going to bed! That is one thing I want to do is to try to have a more regular bedtime. I will probably stay up later on weekends, but I even want to do better then. I think I have not been getting as sleepy during the day, so I guess it is working.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Fingers and toes crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There are some mushrooms that are big enough to stuff without going to the Portabello... but we make a meal out of the portabellos. The recipe looks yummy....... We also marinate the portabellos and grill them to make a veggie burger and they are really delicious.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Az ... I'm with you on hoping for a much better 2013.... I so understand your frustration..... So many tests, so much money, meds.... and it still took over 10 months to get my simple cough dealt with..... i've had about 3 weeks without it and now I have a cold!!!!! and back to coughing.... 

I'm sure the 6 months in the wheelchair did a lot to sap DH's energyt level... so he really didn't hae any reserves when all this other struck.... I do hope that they get a handle on it soon..... It is hard to enjoy anything when you are feeling lousy.... It has got to be better....


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Michael's and Jo-Ann's are having a 50% off sale on all their yarn, I am going to look for that watermelon color, maybe I can find something to make those socks a little cheaper than the kit.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I also hope for a healthier year for all of us. I know for myself, I have to change some bad habits. But I am trying to get psyched about it. Not easy. I've always said that losing weight is much harder than about anything in the world. We still have to eat! Here's to making healthier choices and better health for 2013!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Oh - these mushrooms (did not know they were called buttons) are sometimes with... well, the size (as in diameter) of an adult (well, woman's) palm - without the fingers, just the... hand part? - and for this I use these big ones. I sometimes use smaller ones too, but the big ones just have more room for the filling...
> ...


Yes, the ones I use are the cultivated ones - but I did not know how they are called and I could not find a picture - thanks for telling me!!!

Btw, what does Portabello mean?
There was a song "Portobello road"... it was from a movie - "broomsticks and bedknobs" - but I never knew what the word means, no, I never thought it actually meant something... and, hm, I'm not even sure it is the same word?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Az ... I'm with you on hoping for a much better 2013.... I so understand your frustration..... So many tests, so much money, meds.... and it still took over 10 months to get my simple cough dealt with..... i've had about 3 weeks without it and now I have a cold!!!!! and back to coughing....


10 month is much too long for any cough to be simple.

Any allergies?

I hope you will be better soon...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow handyfamily- so good to hear from you - hope your holidays were great and that the new year brings you all good things. don't forget to save time for us - we would love to see you more.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!!
> 
> So... for the new year...
> Hm, here's something I have always loved - the translation is not mine, and, of course, it's not the same as the original, but that's how it is with poetry.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm also frustrated with my internet lately. I keep losing explorer and firefox and have to restart. Beginning to think it is not my computer itself.


I use google chrome......had fire fox but had too many problems with it,and no way would I use IE its a disaster


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Phew! I have been doing a catch-up - certainly had some giggles along the way.
Prayers and best wishes for those of you struggling with your health.
DH's birthday today and both he and DD were back to work early this morning. 
I'm hoping the day is going to improve a bit here - DS is doing a yachting course next week and has to prove he can swim 50m. It's a while since he has been in the water as he is allergic to the chlorine in the air at our city's indoor pool, so it will be off to the outdoor salt water pool. 
Then I pick DD up from work and take her to the caryard where she has found the car she wants to upgrade to. She is a petrolhead and like her mother, likes driving manual cars (stickshift) only. These are becoming harder and harder to find, but in a hilly city like Dunedin are much more economic to run.
Then we are all going out for dinner followed by the Dunedin premiere screening of Les Miserables.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

have read a few pages but can't concentrate so I am away to bed (it's 21:18) with my Christmas book "Last to die" by Tess Gerritsen..it's a Rizzoli and Isles thriller,
hope you all have a good day/evening /night,and all your ache and Pains give you no bother
nite all xx


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking the same thing Lurker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, portabello and button mushrooms are two different things and taste totally different too. The button mushrooms can grow big but the taste and looks are not the same as the portabello.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also frustrated with my internet lately. I keep losing explorer and firefox and have to restart. Beginning to think it is not my computer itself.
> ...


Internet Explorer is only the internet operating system that allows you to run google, google chrome, firefox, mozilla, bing, etc on. I use IE and google. You do need the latest IE for some stuff to work well on though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Handy...... No I don't have any known allergies... but do have a fungal infection in the lung.... I am treating it and hope to have a much better year.... wsinter just always brings it's share of sniffles.....

I don't know the history of the name Protabello..... It could well be a location where the mushrooms were first found. Doing a search for them sure did yield a lot of scrumptious recipes though..... I like just about any version of a mushroom...... My SIL is so funny. She decorates with many mushroom themed things and thinks they are just too cute to eat..........


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Silverowl, I love the socks. Do you know where the pattern and yarn can be found?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow meek one - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - and we hope you had a good time and will return real soon - we love having lots of people in on the conversation - makes it much more interesting don't you think. there is always plenty of hot tea and a place at the table so don't be a stranger - we will be looking for you.

sam



MeekOne said:


> As I read your post I read "yarn" where you had written "yams".... You really had my attention as I was following you "process".... thinking to my self... "What in the world is she doing and WHY would she be doing that???? Finally hit me I must have read something wrong... LOL!!! I think I need more coffee!!! LOL!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same thing Lurker.
> ...


I did some more research on these mushrooms (curious mind here!) and found out that the button mushrooms are just immature baby portabello mushrooms. Nice to know about that! 
https://sites.google.com/site/knowyourvegetables/know-your-mushrooms
Sorry the link does not come up in blue for a ready click on, you will have to cut and paste this into your http bar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey ask4j - i think sears is having some good sales on appliances right now - i have seen some advertisements on television. also - are you anywhere near a scratch and dent appliance store - sears has their own and there are others - i bought a five hundred dollar stove for three hundred because it had a scratch and a little dent on the side which didn't even show when it was pushed into place. you might look there.

i haven't been looking but i have been thinking about flooring - i still want cork - heidi is not too thrilled about it - says there is to much upkeep with it. we'll see.

what an exciting time for you - also tiring i am sure. get some extra rest if you can - that should help. sending you lots of positive soothing energy - and some energic energy.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Just stopping by to say hi. Been busy looking at flooring, tile and sinks. Also sticker shock from shopping appliances. Haven't read every page just skimmed a bit, my everyone is talkative.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Yes, prayers for his health to return. I know the foot was a major thing to deal with and now this. It is a hard thing to get hold of your health as things keep changing and if I remember correctly, he is now dealing with Crohns. Anything to do with the immune system is so complicated because it keeps changing. If I remember this correctly there may even be some online support groups.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


It's because of the s. I wonder if it would still pull up the site if you remove the s. I didn't know button mushrooms were baby portabellos. Learn so much on here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


No, when I remove the "s" at the end of mushrooms, then it says "page not found".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these sound really good handyfamily - and i really like mushrooms.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Ok, at last, my mushrooms.
> 
> This is not a local recipe, it's just something I thought of once, loved it and make it sometimes since.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you and your daughter - much prefer stick shift.

let us know how you liked Les Miserables.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> Phew! I have been doing a catch-up - certainly had some giggles along the way.
> Prayers and best wishes for those of you struggling with your health.
> DH's birthday today and both he and DD were back to work early this morning.
> I'm hoping the day is going to improve a bit here - DS is doing a yachting course next week and has to prove he can swim 50m. It's a while since he has been in the water as he is allergic to the chlorine in the air at our city's indoor pool, so it will be off to the outdoor salt water pool.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you and your daughter - much prefer stick shift.
> 
> let us know how you liked Les Miserables.
> 
> ...


hahha, Sam, I drove a big ole honkin school bus with a stick shift. Trucker taught me to drive one without using the stick shift n clutch, hhhhhaaaaa! the bosses were not pleased.  dont know why!!!! hahah Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've been in limbo all day - at least i feel like it. slept very late - got a shower - put clean bedding on - just kind of wandered around looking out the window - etc. not sure what is going on. but at least i am up and moving - and that is a good thing.

finished the sixth triangle on my windspan last night - two more to go. i like the way it is turning out.

have my dvr set to record what i usually watch on sunday evening - not in the mood for noise out of the tube. the quiet suits me today. even hickory has been more quiet than usual - usually she is out barking at least twice an hour - she was out scratching her back in the snow - very funny.

think i will go knit a little - maybe put a couple of potatoes in the oven - think i might try a little cream cheese on top.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing enerby to you husband azsticks - 2013 is going to be a stellar year for you - just you wait and see.

sam

A long time of worry is exactly right - it seems that he has been down since the middle of July with just an occasional day when he feels good. And the 6 months prior to that he was in a wheelchair after a foot operation..... I'm glad to see 2012 over. I know I shouldn't wish away time - but 2013 has just got to go better!! luv-AZ[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've been in limbo all day - at least i feel like it. slept very late - got a shower - put clean bedding on - just kind of wandered around looking out the window - etc. not sure what is going on. but at least i am up and moving - and that is a good thing.
> 
> finished the sixth triangle on my windspan last night - two more to go. i like the way it is turning out.
> 
> ...


hmmmmm, wonder if something is in the water!?! I sort of have been just kinda driftin today too. I did wash clothes. I got a load to fold and put away now but........I expect they can wait until tomorrow sometime.

Made myself a pot of moose chili. 2lbs ground moose meat. 1 package onion soup mix. One can of mixed beans. 1 jar of my canned tomatoe sauce. Handful of rice. 1 cup water. Cook in a pot, browning the moose meat first. Add everything else and simmer for couple of hours. Ladle into bowl and enjoy! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did do two loads of wash - the last is in the dryer - towels - won't matter if they sit for a while.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did do two loads of wash - the last is in the dryer - towels - won't matter if they sit for a while.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I need to wash towels too.  such is the life of the everyday stuff......on the other hand, the washing machine does the work and no muscle is required on my part!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also frustrated with my internet lately. I keep losing explorer and firefox and have to restart. Beginning to think it is not my computer itself.
> ...


I am despising chrome. The lack of print options as to print size is frustrating. I print a tv guide from the net and chrome gives me only a portion of a page compared to firefox. But firefox won't let me print now without saving to a file first, very time-consuming.


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

sounds scurmdiliishes, i love cabbage foods a bit of the Irish i think in there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MeekOne said:


> As I read your post I read "yarn" where you had written "yams".... You really had my attention as I was following you "process".... thinking to my self... "What in the world is she doing and WHY would she be doing that???? Finally hit me I must have read something wrong... LOL!!! I think I need more coffee!!! LOL!!


maybe a few of us need our eyes checked? But I can easily see how we did it- they do look so similar


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> MeekOne said:
> 
> 
> > As I read your post I read "yarn" where you had written "yams".... You really had my attention as I was following you "process".... thinking to my self... "What in the world is she doing and WHY would she be doing that???? Finally hit me I must have read something wrong... LOL!!! I think I need more coffee!!! LOL!!
> ...


we are all likely using the same pair of glasses!!!! hahah, sounds like quite a spectacle going on in that there toaster oven ---> heats up the yarn basket!! :-D


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds so good. I don't have moose but I do have elk. Think I will cook some up. Thanks.

[Made myself a pot of moose chili. 2lbs ground moose meat. 1 package onion soup mix. One can of mixed beans. 1 jar of my canned tomatoe sauce. Handful of rice. 1 cup water. Cook in a pot, browning the moose meat first. Add everything else and simmer for couple of hours. Ladle into bowl and enjoy! Zoe ]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I always add vodka to my pie crusts and they come out super flaky! I read a few years ago and have done this ever nice. I used to use Martha Stewart's pate frisse recipe but the bottom crust would never get flaky, especially in apple pie where there is a lot of moisture. Now I use Alton Brown's recipe and even the bottom crust is flaky. The alcohol burns off in baking and you only use a tablespoon for a double crust.

Pontuf

heard on Test Kitchen radio program that using vodka +1 tsp in pie crust for 1/2 the water creates a very flaky pie crust and all the alcohol burns off so you end up with an extremely flaky pie crust. They said one lady used amaretto for a cherry pie and they hadn't tried that yet but thought it sounded good.[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Sounds so good. I don't have moose but I do have elk. Think I will cook some up. Thanks.





5mmdpns said:


> Made myself a pot of moose chili. 2lbs ground moose meat. 1 package onion soup mix. One can of mixed beans. 1 jar of my canned tomatoe sauce. Handful of rice. 1 cup water. Cook in a pot, browning the moose meat first. Add everything else and simmer for couple of hours. Ladle into bowl and enjoy! Zoe


I do love wild game meat. It just seems to settle my stomach and of course, it tastes great too! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Sounds so good. I don't have moose but I do have elk. Think I will cook some up. Thanks.
> 
> [Made myself a pot of moose chili. 2lbs ground moose meat. 1 package onion soup mix. One can of mixed beans. 1 jar of my canned tomatoe sauce. Handful of rice. 1 cup water. Cook in a pot, browning the moose meat first. Add everything else and simmer for couple of hours. Ladle into bowl and enjoy! Zoe ]


We don't have too many moose or elk wandering around here.
The only living thing I can sea the moment is the bunny.
Vicky will home this time next week! Yeah, but then she will want her bunny back- we will miss Pepper we both get a great deal of enjoyment out of watching her wandering around outside. But we probably won't get one of our own, although a rabbit is what we would probably get if we did. But they are a tie- although so far we have simply taken her with us knwoing htat the 2 places we have been had somewhere for her.
Vicky and Brett are currently in London staying with our old neighbours. Havign a wonderful time and she is enjoying showing her husband her old haunts such as The school she shared with Fireballs Daves mother (slightly different times of course).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I always add vodka to my pie crusts and they come out super flaky! I read a few years ago and have done this ever nice. I used to use Martha Stewart's pate frisse recipe but the bottom crust would never get flaky, especially in apple pie where there is a lot of moisture. Now I use Alton Brown's recipe and even the bottom crust is flaky. The alcohol burns off in baking and you only use a tablespoon for a double crust.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> heard on Test Kitchen radio program that using vodka +1 tsp in pie crust for 1/2 the water creates a very flaky pie crust and all the alcohol burns off so you end up with an extremely flaky pie crust. They said one lady used amaretto for a cherry pie and they hadn't tried that yet but thought it sounded good.


[/quote]

Nothing says it's great like the voice of experience. I know using ice in the water helps, so I assume you would use ice with the vodka to make it cold also?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes the water must be icy cold as well as the butter. This is very important. Also chilling the pastry after rolling it out and putting it in the pie dish.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I had my marinated carrot dogs, cooked on the smoker with peppers, onion, a sauce made with tomato sauce, garlic, smoked tempeh, jalapenos, kale, and a good hot sauce added in. I was going to have sweet potato fries but no room. Put some potatoes on the smoker but it will be a few hrs. before they are done. DH is now a convert to these and can't believe it took him 2 yrs. to try them. I understand though, but knew they tasted really good even though he couldn't get beyond the idea of it being a carrot. DIL tried one last night and liked it even though she doesn't like carrots. Hard to believe it could be good but it is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Yes the water must be icy cold as well as the butter. This is very important. Also chilling the pastry after rolling it out and putting it in the pie dish.


In other words, cold, cold, cold. Brrrrrr cold and it will be flaky. Now the only thing is for the vodka to make it in the pie crust, not the cook. :roll:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> have read a few pages but can't concentrate so I am away to bed (it's 21:18) with my Christmas book "Last to die" by Tess Gerritsen..it's a Rizzoli and Isles thriller,


My stepmom got into that series; I bought her the first 2 seasons of the show.

I wandered out today to the genealogy library. I was able to locate a little bit more information on Zeoury/Missouri Banks - the census anyway. I also looked up a bit on my greatx3/4 grandfather Barnabus Branham. Supposedly he was married in 1840; however on the census, it does not appear that he was married (at the time). I will have to go back to double-check the date of the census.

Now I'm just checking in while I roast some butternut squash, parsnips, and baby carrots in the oven. I will make a chipotle-bean burger, but I need a little bit more on the side.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > MeekOne said:
> ...


It's called YARN Brain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My big trip today was to a YS open on Sunday from noon till 4pm. Got some yarn I just love but boy is it hard to knit with. I can't see what I am doing or if it is purl I have just knit or knit. The yarn is quite natural as if it is straight from the sheep and just spun a little. Actually found a small piece of hay in it. If I can do it this will be quite unique but so far it is quite challenging. 

I'm off to figure out a pattern. Feels like it is late already but it isn't.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


*chuckles* I expect you are right!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker...Could you give Bronwen's blog site again. I thought I could find it by googling her name but apparently it is a popular name. Please and thank you. :wink:
> ...


she has some beautiful works! I read the interview with her, how wonderful that she credits you and her grannies with passing along the talents!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam/Zoe- I am with you both! This has been the strangest day! After taking Pontuf for an hour walk this morning I came home and the rest of the day has been very weird. Don't want the TV on, too noisy, just feel so unsettled, edgy, irritable, not like me. I, too, changed the beds, did laundry...perhaps some anxiety, not sure, just a very strange day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My big trip today was to a YS open on Sunday from noon till 4pm. Got some yarn I just love but boy is it hard to knit with. I can't see what I am doing or if it is purl I have just knit or knit. The yarn is quite natural as if it is straight from the sheep and just spun a little. Actually found a small piece of hay in it. If I can do it this will be quite unique but so far it is quite challenging.
> 
> I'm off to figure out a pattern. Feels like it is late already but it isn't.


Why not do the rolled rimmed hat- just use the magic loop and knit the whole thing- its one of my options in the workshop? And then you never need to purl at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Ah so theres nothing wrong with it then?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the water must be icy cold as well as the butter. This is very important. Also chilling the pastry after rolling it out and putting it in the pie dish.
> ...


Just make sure you pour a little extra vodka for the cook. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sam/Zoe- I am with you both! This has been the strangest day! After taking Pontuf for an hour walk this morning I came home and the rest of the day has been very weird. Don't want the TV on, too noisy, just feel so unsettled, edgy, irritable, not like me. I, too, changed the beds, did laundry...perhaps some anxiety, not sure, just a very strange day.


And the full moon is not until the 26th, so it is not that. hmmmmm, , , , , I am liking quiet too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the water must be icy cold as well as the butter. This is very important. Also chilling the pastry after rolling it out and putting it in the pie dish.
> ...


Guess thats one the reasons the Vodka works because it is so cold (Vodka is the one kept in the freezer isn't it?- as you can tell I don't have any in the house)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Just stopping by to say hi. Been busy looking at flooring, tile and sinks. Also sticker shock from shopping appliances. Haven't read every page just skimmed a bit, my everyone is talkative.
> 
> Gwen is still knitting! with a purple cast--it sort of looks like a thick mitt but the thumb is a bit much.
> 
> ...


love the new avatar! how fun to pick all-new stuff take your time and make the decision you want as you Will hopefully live with these items for a long time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


My son keeps his vodka in the freezer he says that is the best place for it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


while I don't have a definite diagnosis yet the fatigue is the worst. I am not used to sooo much sitting. it is very frustrating when I am used to going and doing cleaning etc all the time. I sympathize with your DH AZ.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


I should think the amaretto would be good for that, I love the little cookies we get, think they're Italian.

Tessa


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Just heard on Test Kitchen radio program that using vodka +1 tsp in pie crust for 1/2 the water creates a very flaky pie crust and all the alcohol burns off so you end up with an extremely flaky pie crust. They said one lady used amaretto for a cherry pie and they hadn't tried that yet but thought it sounded good.


my family uses a tsp of vinegar to pie crusts n says that makes the difference. I have never made my own, I cheat n buy ready made.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Yes it would be, I love those little cookies too. Of course they taste different here than the ones I used to get in Canada. Yes they are Italian.

Have you made anything with the charms yet?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> hey ask4j - i think sears is having some good sales on appliances right now - i have seen some advertisements on television. also - are you anywhere near a scratch and dent appliance store - sears has their own and there are others - i bought a five hundred dollar stove for three hundred because it had a scratch and a little dent on the side which didn't even show when it was pushed into place. you might look there.
> 
> i haven't been looking but i have been thinking about flooring - i still want cork - heidi is not too thrilled about it - says there is to much upkeep with it. we'll see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Just make sure you pour a little extra vodka for the cook. :-D[/quote]

I should think the amaretto would be good for that, I love the little cookies we get, think they're Italian.

Tessa[/quote]

Yes it would be, I love those little cookies too. Of course they taste different here than the ones I used to get in Canada. Yes they are Italian.

Have you made anything with the charms yet?[/quote]

No, I'm thinking of making a cowl for my nephew, he's just got a job as media head at a college about 20miles away,so he has bought a motor bike to get there quickly in the early morning rush hour, & he's feeling the cold. Thought I could make one & put the motor bikes racing round the front. That would only use a few though!

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - taking it easy after doing my Waterfall, and working away on my magic loop, which, by the way, I really like and just opened my mail and here is a picture of my Grand daughter who is 9 tomorrow. this is where she loves to spend her time. We have the Canada Olympic park with skating rinks and a ski hill where children learn to ski -- she has come along so well that her dad took her to Lake Louise which is a world renowned ski hill and she skiid down the mountain with him. she is such a nice little girl


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I didn't ski often, but I could make it down the hill without falling if it wasn't too difficult a hill. But, now I can't do it. I guess I could if I got an extremely expensive knee brace, but it wouldn't be worth it since I probably wouldn't even go but a couple of times. I really enjoyed skiing and do miss it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Just make sure you pour a little extra vodka for the cook. :-D


I should think the amaretto would be good for that, I love the little cookies we get, think they're Italian.

Tessa[/quote]

Yes it would be, I love those little cookies too. Of course they taste different here than the ones I used to get in Canada. Yes they are Italian.

Have you made anything with the charms yet?[/quote]

No, I'm thinking of making a cowl for my nephew, he's just got a job as media head at a college about 20miles away,so he has bought a motor bike to get there quickly in the early morning rush hour, & he's feeling the cold. Thought I could make one & put the motor bikes racing round the front. That would only use a few though!

Tessa[/quote]

That is an awesome idea, I am sure it will look cool. Congrats to your nephew, I am sure he will love it. 
I have no problem using the motor bike charms the grandsons love them; They give me all kinds of ideas. The penguin ones are also a hit with all of them and Grant. Of course my three have to have them too and have put in orders for their friends. I have kept one of all the charms for myself, Jamie says I need to put them on a bracelet.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Caren, that is a good idea to put them on a bracelet, I'll probably keep a couple to do that too. I haven't decided what to do with the ball of wool with K/needles thru yet. Any ideas?

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


When I thanked her for mentioning me, her response was , well it is the truth!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Caren, that is a good idea to put them on a bracelet, I'll probably keep a couple to do that too. I haven't decided what to do with the ball of wool with K/needles thru yet. Any ideas?
> 
> Tessa


I did think about making ear rings with them, but will likely make a small pouch to keep my darning needles and scissors in. I am thinking maybe felt it to make it hold things better.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, that is a good idea to put them on a bracelet, I'll probably keep a couple to do that too. I haven't decided what to do with the ball of wool with K/needles thru yet. Any ideas?
> ...


Ear rings, thats a good idea. I'll have to think of a way of including a bit of knitting,perhaps a short length of knitted wire to hold them on.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I never thought of knitting wire for it, what a good idea. We can wear them the next time we get together, so we will recognize each other.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


That is a compliment. she knows how good she is & obviously thinks you are too. At least you have some talents to pass on to her, my children had to get them from their Grandparents.

Tessa.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> [ I cheat n buy ready made.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> AZ know I will be lifting you and your DH up in prayer and sending healing energy to you both. 2013 WILL be a healthier year for you!


Thanks Gwenie


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thanks Kate!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Az ... I'm with you on hoping for a much better 2013.... I so understand your frustration..... So many tests, so much money, meds.... and it still took over 10 months to get my simple cough dealt with..... i've had about 3 weeks without it and now I have a cold!!!!! and back to coughing....
> 
> I'm sure the 6 months in the wheelchair did a lot to sap DH's energyt level... so he really didn't hae any reserves when all this other struck.... I do hope that they get a handle on it soon..... It is hard to enjoy anything when you are feeling lousy.... It has got to be better....


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I also hope for a healthier year for all of us. I know for myself, I have to change some bad habits. But I am trying to get psyched about it. Not easy. I've always said that losing weight is much harder than about anything in the world. We still have to eat! Here's to making healthier choices and better health for 2013!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you mawmaw12 - hope you had a good holiday with family and friends. hope to see more of you in the new year - we always have lots of fresh tea and room at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Sounds so good. I don't have moose but I do have elk. Think I will cook some up. Thanks.
> 
> [Made myself a pot of moose chili.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a marinated carrot dog?



Angora1 said:


> I had my marinated carrot dogs, cooked on the smoker with peppers, onion, a sauce made with tomato sauce, garlic, smoked tempeh, jalapenos, kale, and a good hot sauce added in.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thanks Angora it has been busy - my medical file is pretty full for 2012- I have seen some support forums - I just don't have time right now- and the dr is still deciding crohns or UC -


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sam - I'm ready! 


thewren said:


> sending tons of healing enerby to you husband azsticks - 2013 is going to be a stellar year for you - just you wait and see.
> 
> sam
> 
> A long time of worry is exactly right - it seems that he has been down since the middle of July with just an occasional day when he feels good. And the 6 months prior to that he was in a wheelchair after a foot operation..... I'm glad to see 2012 over. I know I shouldn't wish away time - but 2013 has just got to go better!! luv-AZ


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Stupid iPad! sorry! 
Thanks Sam - I'm ready! 


thewren said:


> sending tons of healing enerby to you husband azsticks - 2013 is going to be a stellar year for you - just you wait and see.
> 
> sam
> 
> A long time of worry is exactly right - it seems that he has been down since the middle of July with just an occasional day when he feels good. And the 6 months prior to that he was in a wheelchair after a foot operation..... I'm glad to see 2012 over. I know I shouldn't wish away time - but 2013 has just got to go better!! luv-AZ


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i also keep gin in the freezer - it gets quite syrupy - make a great shot glass drink.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute shirley - look at those pink cheeks.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - taking it easy after doing my Waterfall, and working away on my magic loop, which, by the way, I really like and just opened my mail and here is a picture of my Grand daughter who is 9 tomorrow. this is where she loves to spend her time. We have the Canada Olympic park with skating rinks and a ski hill where children learn to ski -- she has come along so well that her dad took her to Lake Louise which is a world renowned ski hill and she skiid down the mountain with him. she is such a nice little girl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find these charms?

sam



Tessadele said:


> Caren, that is a good idea to put them on a bracelet, I'll probably keep a couple to do that too. I haven't decided what to do with the ball of wool with K/needles thru yet. Any ideas?
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer your GD is so cute all bundled up and on skis.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I know you do pup lover - I can "hear" your distress - we just need some answers - then we'll fix you guys up!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry Michael's 50% off ended yesterday. And I read the ad for Jo-ann's wrong. It says 25-50% off. Some (a lot) of their yarn was 25% off. The 50% was the coupon on a none sale item. I did get 25% of the whole amount.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> where did you find these charms?
> 
> sam
> 
> Tessa


[/quote]

We were given them by Dave when Caren & I met him at the museum in London. I think he buys them from somewhere abroad

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I will have to put mine in the freezer.



thewren said:


> i also keep gin in the freezer - it gets quite syrupy - make a great shot glass drink.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

yes been there many times i never figured out how to knit kittens
although i bet i have enough around here to make a house


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Angora it has been busy - my medical file is pretty full for 2012- I have seen some support forums - I just don't have time right now- and the dr is still deciding crohns or UC -


Both will send the sedimentation rate up- and sometimes they can be extremely difficult to tell apart even for the best in the field. About 15 years ago I worked in one of the two main colo-rectal hospitals in the UK and they couldn't always pick.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What page is the picture of these charms? I 've got to see them. They sound so neat.

Pontuf



Tessadele said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where did you find these charms?
> ...


We were given them by Dave when Caren & I met him at the museum in London. I think he buys them from somewhere abroad

Tessa[/quote]


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Sam. It is good to hear from you all. I have been out of commission for awhile. I currently am having a bout with Bronchitis. There is nothing like a little one to bring joy to the family. I remember the cute picture I have of my grandson and my hubby sitting in chairs on a dock by a pond fishing and it is the sweetest picture. I wouldn't take anything for it. I would love to see that John Deere onesy I bet it is adorable. Well I hope everyone has started the new year out better than me. I have been sick the whole time. I'll have to try the recipes when I feel better.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fairly productive day for me. No where near finished, but a start. Talked to my sister and mom today. My mom has not been feeling well. It is so sad to see how weak she is. I think we are at the point where she will not improve, but we hope to just keep her where she is. She does seem to be going down pretty fast.
Makes me sad that she may not be here much longer. Of course, you just never know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


now now Tessa- don't sell your self short!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Hey Sam. It is good to hear from you all. I have been out of commission for awhile. I currently am having a bout with Bronchitis. There is nothing like a little one to bring joy to the family. I remember the cute picture I have of my grandson and my hubby sitting in chairs on a dock by a pond fishing and it is the sweetest picture. I wouldn't take anything for it. I would love to see that John Deere onesy I bet it is adorable. Well I hope everyone has started the new year out better than me. I have been sick the whole time. I'll have to try the recipes when I feel better.


Even though you have been sick, it is great to hear from you again! here's hoping you recover soon!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Hey Sam. It is good to hear from you all. I have been out of commission for awhile. I currently am having a bout with Bronchitis. There is nothing like a little one to bring joy to the family. I remember the cute picture I have of my grandson and my hubby sitting in chairs on a dock by a pond fishing and it is the sweetest picture. I wouldn't take anything for it. I would love to see that John Deere onesy I bet it is adorable. Well I hope everyone has started the new year out better than me. I have been sick the whole time. I'll have to try the recipes when I feel better.


good to see you back, but do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie, cherish the time you have with her. She raised a beautiful talented and caring daughter.

Pontuf

her.


pammie1234 said:


> Fairly productive day for me. No where near finished, but a start. Talked to my sister and mom today. My mom has not been feeling well. It is so sad to see how weak she is. I think we are at the point where she will not improve, but we hope to just keep her where she is. She does seem to be going down pretty fast.
> Makes me sad that she may not be here much longer. Of course, you just never know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > My big trip today was to a YS open on Sunday from noon till 4pm. Got some yarn I just love but boy is it hard to knit with. I can't see what I am doing or if it is purl I have just knit or knit. The yarn is quite natural as if it is straight from the sheep and just spun a little. Actually found a small piece of hay in it. If I can do it this will be quite unique but so far it is quite challenging.
> ...


Hmmmm, good idea. Do you think that would work for a man though? I had pictured it more on a woman. Would be perfect for this yarn though. I was doing the hat you have but the one with ribbing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> Hey Sam. It is good to hear from you all. I have been out of commission for awhile. I currently am having a bout with Bronchitis. There is nothing like a little one to bring joy to the family. I remember the cute picture I have of my grandson and my hubby sitting in chairs on a dock by a pond fishing and it is the sweetest picture. I wouldn't take anything for it. I would love to see that John Deere onesy I bet it is adorable. Well I hope everyone has started the new year out better than me. I have been sick the whole time. I'll have to try the recipes when I feel better.


Hope you start getting your health and energy back. So many have been sick. Sorry you caught what was going around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

GABYJANES said:


> yes been there many times i never figured out how to knit kittens
> although i bet i have enough around here to make a house


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Is that why I'm sneezing so much. :shock: Well, I guess I can't be allergic over the internet, or :?: Love cats but their dander doesn't love me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


One of those moments you won't forget and a beautiful moment at that. They are rare but so special.
Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Think it would work- why not post a photo and get some feedback? I'm on my way out for a number of hours as soon as DH is ready, and then may well head straight to bed but others will around here and/or on the magic loop post. Don't forget that mine is in pinks and light perples so that makes look like a womans. I'm sure I've seen them for men as well with the rolled brim.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


From cook to cooked or perhaps crocked. Dangerous... :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Thanks so much Darowil. Maybe tomorrow. It's off to bed for me now. Have fun with DH. See you tomorrow.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Gang!

I can only post for a brief moment during the weekends. My weeks are solid with school again. After such a short term brake. Sighs.... I miss you guys so much.

To answer questions. Finals went well. I aced the Anthropology course with a 4.0, and Macroeconomics with a 3.6. Got passing in the other courses since they were pass or fail only.    

And yes I will get a picture taken with the new school clothes. As soon as I get a new camera. Lost the charging cord for my old one and they don't sell that particular camera here in the states. Nikon stopped making the camera parts all together. So I'll be picking up a new camera soon. 

I really hate this digital format, but time's they are a changing so it appears. I still do most of my work in 35mm and Medium format. Looking at a new Medium format "automatique" as I guess I am a die hard anti-Digital photographer. barely understand computers and don't even get me started on the calculator they want me to use this semester. (Thing has more buttons than an elevator I swear)

In any case yes, school is back in session. 2 Chemistry courses, and 2 Algebra courses.  

Hugs and warm prayers to everyone. I promise I will post at least 1 recipe every week! (Sam you should love them.. Most of them are of Amish Origin.    )


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same thing Lurker.
> ...


Aaa, no, it's the first kind - but very big.
I haven't tasted the second kind - I would, if I see them I probably will, I love mushrooms of all kinds... and later on I will post a recipe for a mushroom soup - but my husband made it and I need him to come from work to show it to me, it was... yamyyy


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi Handy...... No I don't have any known allergies... but do have a fungal infection in the lung.... I am treating it and hope to have a much better year.... wsinter just always brings it's share of sniffles.....


Oh, I am so sorry... fungal infections can be so obstinate... I hope it will bu soon cured, and that this year you would have a much better fortune from the [virtual] Mew Year... hm, there is no word for it - not even in the dictionary. Banica - it's a sort of pastry and so great at taste...

I will probably put a recipe for it right now.

And - good morning to all, it's probably evening for many of you and you did write a lot while I was asleep...

So I'll put the banica recipe and catch with the rest of the reading...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Fairly productive day for me. No where near finished, but a start. Talked to my sister and mom today. My mom has not been feeling well. It is so sad to see how weak she is. I think we are at the point where she will not improve, but we hope to just keep her where she is. She does seem to be going down pretty fast.
> Makes me sad that she may not be here much longer. Of course, you just never know.


It is so hard to see them failing.... This time of the year sees a lot of us without any pep.... Maybe she will perk up a little when the weather improves..... Just "seeing" the sun helps.....


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Banica




















































These are some of the solty ones; there are sweet ones too (with pumpkin, with apples, etc...), but I will try to put the simplest recipe here - and the most... "classic". Hard to do for there are different "classic" recipes, depending on region - and taste - like I like it crunchier, my husband likes it more... fluffy? - but for this one I would need his help, he makes some sort of ... covering? - with soda and... something, I never keep much attention -- before baking...

O, this is hard.
It's probably called fillo dough - but translations of cooking ingredients is really hard... it's suppose to look like this:























Take a... well, this thing -







- how is it called, b.t.w? - so I would stop posting picture of it - put oil in it, spread it well - so it won't stick, the banitza, that is - and put the first sheet of the ... fillo? - in it. Put a little bit of melted butter - like a tea spoon maybe, or a little more - on top, spread it a bit and put the second sheet on top.

Now chop some... white pickled cheese? - well, traditionally the bulgarian cheese is used, and greek, macedonian and serbian have similar, and it is solty, so no solt is needed if you find some, but soft white cheese can be used too - some people even like it better, though usually it is used to reduce price... any sort of curds, cottage cheese, ricotta, mozzarella would do. But you need to add salt if it is not a salty cheese. Beat some eggs - as many as you like, but not more than 4, if they are small - I would usually use 2 - beat them just a little bit, you know, to make them smooth - and add the chopped cheese to the eggs. It can be done without any eggs, but... for me it's not the same. 
-> here, depends on the taste - this is the filling - can be added some fried - a bit - leek, or onions of any sort, or spinach.

Now spread some of the filling on that second sheet - not a lot, but it would need to be everywhere, like each piece, after cutting, to have some - put a sheet on top, some melted butter and another cheese, some filling... and so on, until you ran out of sheets and filling.
Beat - a little - a small egg with some salt and butter, if you have left, and spread it on top - and bake until it turns nice and red-ish. Some people would cut it first and add soda and sowered milk to the egg for the top.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

that looks absolutely great, Handy Family I must book mark this page! as ever your illustrations are fantastic!
and yes it is Filo or Phyllo pastry!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It * has * been a strange day.... I had good intentions but hardly moved from my chair.... Between the sneezing and coughing.... and just plain feeling fatigued.... I could not get interested in any projects. I didn't even knit...just puzzles on the computer......

Listening to the quiet is ALWAYS my first choice... but if DH is awake... the TV is on... In fact, if DH falls asleep in his chair, the TV is on..... He does wait until I wake up.... Sure hope he goes to work tomorrow......

It is after 4 in the morning.... I don't know if it is the new med. or just me.... but this staying up so late or not going to bed at all is getting out of hand.... I'm off to TRY and sleep... Night All.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would be using a feta cheese, as it is the easiest salty cheese to find here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Night, Jynx!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

It is 11.10 pm and we are not long home from the preview of the film Les Miserables. The theatre was fully booked.
Oh, wow!! Hugh Jackman (who'd a thunk it) is a fabulous Jean Valjean, Russell Crowe (Kiwi boy) as Javerre is masterful. Sacha Baren Cohen as Threnadier (Master of the House) was hilarious.
This is unashamedly my favourite musical - I have seen it on stage 4 times and will get another opportunity in June, but this film production is BRILLIANT! DH and DD were always going to enjoy it, but tonight was the first time DS (15) had seen it and he was transfixed.
This followed on after a lovely dinner at a local restaurant so, all in all, I think DH has had a great birthday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Handy ... Yummy recipe and, yes, pyillo dough is the pastry. The pan you are picturing is called a casserole pan or baking dish, Feta would be a good salty cheese choice..... The recipe is a little like a spinach quiche but in the phyllo dough rather than a pie shell..... Good eating.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

phew! page size is back to normal!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> What page is the picture of these charms? I 've got to see them. They sound so neat.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Yes they are neat, here is a picture of them.

Tessa, this is what I have used a couple of the penguins for. Seth got his wristband with another one.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


No, it's probably the "s" on the https.
http://sites.google.com/site/knowyourvegetables/know-your-mushrooms


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - taking it easy after doing my Waterfall, and working away on my magic loop, which, by the way, I really like and just opened my mail and here is a picture of my Grand daughter who is 9 tomorrow. this is where she loves to spend her time. We have the Canada Olympic park with skating rinks and a ski hill where children learn to ski -- she has come along so well that her dad took her to Lake Louise which is a world renowned ski hill and she skiid down the mountain with him. she is such a nice little girl


Oh, she is lovely!
Wish I had someone to teach my son to ski...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > What page is the picture of these charms? I 've got to see them. They sound so neat.
> ...


Yes they are neat, here is a picture of them.

Tessa, this is what I have used a couple of the penguins for. Seth got his wristband with another one.[/quote]

These look just great Caren! Have never seen anything so neat here! mind you mostly lately I have been hunting for erasers.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is after 4 in the morning.... I don't know if it is the new med. or just me.... but this staying up so late or not going to bed at all is getting out of hand.... I'm off to TRY and sleep... Night All.


You could try some melatonin?
It sometimes helps - not always - but at least it's not some heavy medicine...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> phew! page size is back to normal!


Oh, that was my fault - one of the pictures is really big...
 
again...
sory...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > phew! page size is back to normal!
> ...


I love your recipes Kati- I just seem to remember people sometimes hold on to the key tooooooooooooooooo long and that can do it too!
No worries I think it is great how you can embed your photos- I have never been able to figure that!!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

They are not mine - I find them on the net. So, when a picture is actually hosted elsewhere, you just type 
[ img ]internet_adres_of_picture.jpg[ /img ]
You can obtain the place where a picture is - the easiest way that is - by just right-clicking on it and than go to "save picture (or image? - ) - location. And than just paste it between the two img tags.
Am... and the blanks between the "[" or "]" and the letters are just so it won't be interpreted now - so that you can see in the post what I am writing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


These look just great Caren! Have never seen anything so neat here! mind you mostly lately I have been hunting for erasers.[/quote]

I had not seen any like these either, I am glad to have them though. I have been looking at the erasers as well, I have found a couple that I will send to you.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I too would like to know what a carot dog is lol


thewren said:


> what is a marinated carrot dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> phew! page size is back to normal!


Yes, it is. When the words in the posts run off the page, it is because the pictures that were posted by Handy Family are too tooo toooooo big for the page to accomodate them. (I am not at all saying that Handy Family's photos are wrong, just way too big for the posts. The photos really need to be smaller before putting them up.) ;-)


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > phew! page size is back to normal!
> ...


Don't worry about it, dear. No one is blaming you. Sometimes it just happens.

Back to work today. This will take a second cup of coffee..


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> They are not mine - I find them on the net. So, when a picture is actually hosted elsewhere, you just type
> (img)internet_adres_of_picture.jpg (/img)
> You can obtain the place where a picture is - the easiest way that is - by just right-clicking on it and than go to "save picture (or image? - ) - location. And than just paste it between the two img tags.
> Am... and the blanks between the "(" or ")" and the letters are just so it won't be interpreted now - so that you can see in the post what I am writing.


Actually, there is a better way. When you see a picture on the the internet that you want to repost, then you will put your mouse over the picture. You will do a right click on the picture. A menu pops up. One of the listings in the menu says "save picture as" You left click on that listing. Then another menu/page comes up. You will choose desktop (from the left column) and then in the blue highlight, you will name the picture. Click "send". When you come to the Knitting Tea Party, you will just go and "add attachment" and click on "browse" This will take you to your desktop. Left click on the picture you wish to post to the Knitting Tea Party. This is the way I do it and I have not had a problem with pictures ever being too big.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, the question was how to make the pictures appear inline, between the words.

And the reason they are too big is that I am really... well, dumb - I actually simply did not pay attention. I sometimes do - but sometimes I just forget to look at the picture size - which can be seen even by just... looking at it - if one (me) pays any attention...
The thing is - in these cases - I can always just choose other pictures. And... well, I sometimes do see they are too big - and sometimes I realize they are too big when I post a post and change them right away, but... sometimes - like now - I just miss that. I am so, so sorry. And I remember I did that at least once before...

Sorry, really...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, the question was how to make the pictures appear inline, between the words.
> 
> And the reason they are too big is that I am really... well, dumb - I actually simply did not pay attention. I sometimes do - but sometimes I just forget to look at the picture size - which can be seen even by just... looking at it - if one (me) pays any attention...
> The thing is - in these cases - I can always just choose other pictures. And... well, I sometimes do see they are too big - and sometimes I realize they are too big when I post a post and change them right away, but... sometimes - like now - I just miss that. I am so, so sorry. And I remember I did that at least once before...
> ...


Chuckles over you Kati! We just want to eat some of what looks soooooooooooo good!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Handy family- if that happens *you can send a private message (pm) to admin and tell them what page the pictures are on, and what the time is on the post and ask them to delete the pictures*. Or better yet - click on *report issue* under the actual post and ask them to delete the post.

For those who might not know -- you can ask them to remove your posts if you decide there is something in it that you are not happy with. They are very willing if you give them the

link, the page, and the time of the post -- (I would tell them it is the large pictures in this case. I believe only the posters can ask this - although you can complain and they can make the decision about other peoples' posts.Hope this helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary4 said:
> ...


Thanks - I'm ok. Today I'm taking DH to hospital to have the tumor removed from his colon. He's apprehensive but the procedure is the same as a colonoscopy so I hope all goes well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Hey Sam. It is good to hear from you all. I have been out of commission for awhile. I currently am having a bout with Bronchitis. There is nothing like a little one to bring joy to the family. I remember the cute picture I have of my grandson and my hubby sitting in chairs on a dock by a pond fishing and it is the sweetest picture. I wouldn't take anything for it. I would love to see that John Deere onesy I bet it is adorable. Well I hope everyone has started the new year out better than me. I have been sick the whole time. I'll have to try the recipes when I feel better.


Sorry you've been unwell, but it's nice to have you back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone - taking it easy after doing my Waterfall, and working away on my magic loop, which, by the way, I really like and just opened my mail and here is a picture of my Grand daughter who is 9 tomorrow. this is where she loves to spend her time. We have the Canada Olympic park with skating rinks and a ski hill where children learn to ski -- she has come along so well that her dad took her to Lake Louise which is a world renowned ski hill and she skiid down the mountain with him. she is such a nice little girl
> ...


Designer, how wonderful to hear about your granddaughter skiing at such a young age. That is wonderful. Lake Louise must be a beautiful place to ski too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > What page is the picture of these charms? I 've got to see them. They sound so neat.
> ...


Yes they are neat, here is a picture of them.

Tessa, this is what I have used a couple of the penguins for. Seth got his wristband with another one.[/quote]
_________________________________________________
Yarn balls and needles, what could be more perfect. Wrist band with decoration is cute too and you even made a cosy for the coffee/tea plunger. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks - I'm ok. Today I'm taking DH to hospital to have the tumor removed from his colon. He's apprehensive but the procedure is the same as a colonoscopy so I hope all goes well.


Hope everything went well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Thanks Handy - Yes, that is what I meant. When I took the s off the https I was able to get into the page and didn't realize 5 thought I meant the s on mushrooms. Whenever the s follows the http it won't light up as an active link for others to use.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Handy family- if that happens *you can send a private message (pm) to admin and tell them what page the pictures are on, and what the time is on the post and ask them to delete the pictures*. Or better yet - click on *report issue* under the actual post and ask them to delete the post.
> 
> For those who might not know -- you can ask them to remove your posts if you decide there is something in it that you are not happy with. They are very willing if you give them the
> 
> link, the page, and the time of the post -- (I would tell them it is the large pictures in this case. I believe only the posters can ask this - although you can complain and they can make the decision about other peoples' posts.Hope this helps.


I already did that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > phew! page size is back to normal!
> ...


This might help Handy....
Admin: If you are embedding a picture hosted on a remote site (by using the img tag), please make sure the width of the image is not greater than 600 pixels.

For some reason the site can't handle more than the 600.

Oh, I see you already know this. We all love your recipes, so please keep posting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> I too would like to know what a carot dog is lol
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We were given them by Dave when Caren & I met him at the museum in London. I think he buys them from somewhere abroad

Tessa[/quote][/quote]

Yes they are neat, here is a picture of them.

Tessa, this is what I have used a couple of the penguins for. Seth got his wristband with another one.[/quote]

Yarn balls and needles, what could be more perfect. Wrist band with decoration is cute too and you even made a cosy for the coffee/tea plunger. :thumbup:[/quote]

The Cafetiere Cosy and Napkin Ring are Dave's patterns for racing on Phillip Island. It is a big hit by all here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks - I'm ok. Today I'm taking DH to hospital to have the tumor removed from his colon. He's apprehensive but the procedure is the same as a colonoscopy so I hope all goes well.
> ...


Please let us know what they find out and how DH is. This type of thing is always scary. Hugs and prayers for both of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

orcagrandma - sending you bushels of healing energy - this is a poor time of year to be sick - actually anytime of year is a poor time to be sice. hope you are up and in the pink real soon.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Hey Sam. It is good to hear from you all. I have been out of commission for awhile. I currently am having a bout with Bronchitis. There is nothing like a little one to bring joy to the family. I remember the cute picture I have of my grandson and my hubby sitting in chairs on a dock by a pond fishing and it is the sweetest picture. I wouldn't take anything for it. I would love to see that John Deere onesy I bet it is adorable. Well I hope everyone has started the new year out better than me. I have been sick the whole time. I'll have to try the recipes when I feel better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you some soothing energy pammie - it is hard to watch a parent get weaker and know that their time is limited. we are all here for you don't forget.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Fairly productive day for me. No where near finished, but a start. Talked to my sister and mom today. My mom has not been feeling well. It is so sad to see how weak she is. I think we are at the point where she will not improve, but we hope to just keep her where she is. She does seem to be going down pretty fast.
> Makes me sad that she may not be here much longer. Of course, you just never know.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > They are not mine - I find them on the net. So, when a picture is actually hosted elsewhere, you just type
> ...


Well... This is ok with some pictures - but some are actually someone's property and should not be redistributed this way... And quoting them is ok. 
I should have used "width" - but I just did not see they were this big, which was really... hm, not nice from me, sorry...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> It is 11.10 pm and we are not long home from the preview of the film Les Miserables. The theatre was fully booked.
> Oh, wow!! Hugh Jackman (who'd a thunk it) is a fabulous Jean Valjean, Russell Crowe (Kiwi boy) as Javerre is masterful. Sacha Baren Cohen as Threnadier (Master of the House) was hilarious.
> This is unashamedly my favourite musical - I have seen it on stage 4 times and will get another opportunity in June, but this film production is BRILLIANT! DH and DD were always going to enjoy it, but tonight was the first time DS (15) had seen it and he was transfixed.
> This followed on after a lovely dinner at a local restaurant so, all in all, I think DH has had a great birthday.


I love this story too. Had read the book and always thought of it as special with the story of the priest giving Valjean another chance at life by not having him arrested and then Valjean giving back to others the rest of his life. So I took a friend who was depressed to dinner and then the theater for a live performance. At dinner she got no fortune in her fortune cookie and then she saw Les' Miserables and the title says, The Miserable Ones, and after that said, boy that was sure depressing. I hadn't seen it that way at all, but after seeing it through her eyes.....well, let's just say, I might not be the one you want to have cheering you up, but then again, you might laugh really hard at my efforts. :wink: Therefore, you will end up happy. ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so anxious to see it - hugh jackman is a favorite of mine as is russell crowe - maybe take in a matinee this week.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> It is 11.10 pm and we are not long home from the preview of the film Les Miserables. The theatre was fully booked.
> Oh, wow!! Hugh Jackman (who'd a thunk it) is a fabulous Jean Valjean, Russell Crowe (Kiwi boy) as Javerre is masterful. Sacha Baren Cohen as Threnadier (Master of the House) was hilarious.
> This is unashamedly my favourite musical - I have seen it on stage 4 times and will get another opportunity in June, but this film production is BRILLIANT! DH and DD were always going to enjoy it, but tonight was the first time DS (15) had seen it and he was transfixed.
> This followed on after a lovely dinner at a local restaurant so, all in all, I think DH has had a great birthday.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Handy family- if that happens *you can send a private message (pm) to admin and tell them what page the pictures are on, and what the time is on the post and ask them to delete the pictures*. Or better yet - click on *report issue* under the actual post and ask them to delete the post.
> 
> For those who might not know -- you can ask them to remove your posts if you decide there is something in it that you are not happy with. They are very willing if you give them the
> 
> link, the page, and the time of the post -- (I would tell them it is the large pictures in this case. I believe only the posters can ask this - although you can complain and they can make the decision about other peoples' posts.Hope this helps.


Thank you!!!!!!!
Ok, I am obviously very, very stupid today, this did not for a moment accrue to me, going to do it now!!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you some soothing energy pammie - it is hard to watch a parent get weaker and know that their time is limited. we are all here for you don't forget.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Pammie, it is so hard to watch those around us get weaker. You have a lot to adjust to right now and it isn't easy. I hope your mom will come back from this down period. My mother was so bad she could hardly get out of a chair or walk and now she is doing so much better. I pray this will be the case. Don't give up hope. I know our parents are getting older and we have to face it, but it could be temporary and that is what I wish for her and for you. Hugs dear friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe handyfamily - it really sounds good - i have never worked with phyllo dough so it should be interesting.

sam

[quote=


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Handy family- if that happens *you can send a private message (pm) to admin and tell them what page the pictures are on, and what the time is on the post and ask them to delete the pictures*. Or better yet - click on *report issue* under the actual post and ask them to delete the post.
> ...


Handy, we love when you visit us and don't think you are stupid at all. Glad Designer knows a way you can handle it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, that is so funny. They just got the page corrected from the large photos and then they showed up again. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Guess reposting creates the same problem of the words running off the page.

Gotta love those recipes though :!:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry handyfamily - we love pictures so don't stop.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > phew! page size is back to normal!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it works five - that is all that matters.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > phew! page size is back to normal!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do not apologize handyfamily - as i said - we love pictures regardless how big.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Oh, the question was how to make the pictures appear inline, between the words.
> 
> And the reason they are too big is that I am really... well, dumb - I actually simply did not pay attention. I sometimes do - but sometimes I just forget to look at the picture size - which can be seen even by just... looking at it - if one (me) pays any attention...
> The thing is - in these cases - I can always just choose other pictures. And... well, I sometimes do see they are too big - and sometimes I realize they are too big when I post a post and change them right away, but... sometimes - like now - I just miss that. I am so, so sorry. And I remember I did that at least once before...
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the pictures only cause the one pages to enlarge - i think we can put up with that.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Handy family- if that happens *you can send a private message (pm) to admin and tell them what page the pictures are on, and what the time is on the post and ask them to delete the pictures*. Or better yet - click on *report issue* under the actual post and ask them to delete the post.
> 
> For those who might not know -- you can ask them to remove your posts if you decide there is something in it that you are not happy with. They are very willing if you give them the
> 
> link, the page, and the time of the post -- (I would tell them it is the large pictures in this case. I believe only the posters can ask this - although you can complain and they can make the decision about other peoples' posts.Hope this helps.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending lots of healing energy to your husband - hope this does the trick - take care of yourself.

sam



budasha said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


yah, I had already sent the message to Administration before when I saw what was wrong with the page.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

again handyfamily - there was no damage done - please don't stop posting pictures - we love them.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are not stupid handyfamily - do not think that for a moment - as i said the pictures did no harm - and don't stop posting them.

sam

some people nanner stuff like this to death.



HandyFamily said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Handy family- if that happens *you can send a private message (pm) to admin and tell them what page the pictures are on, and what the time is on the post and ask them to delete the pictures*. Or better yet - click on *report issue* under the actual post and ask them to delete the post.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pammie, cherish the time you have with her. She raised a beautiful talented and caring daughter.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. My sis just called and she has taken her to the hospital again. The home health nurse said that her lungs sounded congested and her oxygen was at 88. The ER is so crowded that mom is in the hall. I hope the doctor will see her soon. I feel like she will be staying in the hospital for a few days. I will hear from my sister when she knows something.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > It is 11.10 pm and we are not long home from the preview of the film Les Miserables. The theatre was fully booked.
> ...


I think your way would work for me... This is the exact approach that would make me feel better when I am down.

PP
Love Les Miserables - the book, not the play, have never seen it, neither films on it, doubt I would like films on it... plays - don't know. Possibly.

PPP
Thanks, Sam, for the nice words... *hugs*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the next time she gets like that don't take her - call the ems - she won't be waiting in the hall - she will be seen right away.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie, cherish the time you have with her. She raised a beautiful talented and caring daughter.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you some soothing energy pammie - it is hard to watch a parent get weaker and know that their time is limited. we are all here for you don't forget.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thank you, Sam. It is hard.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what time did you go to bed last night jynx - i was on here reading and i got so sleepy - was in bed and asleep before ten pm. slept until nine this morning. up a couple of times with the animals - once for a handful of m&m's. lol

people - it really doesn't matter how large the pictures were - it only lasts for the one page - we have never been contacted by admin as this has happened in the past. i want us to feel free to post pictures at any time - regardless of the size. enough said.

sam

i need to add an edit here - i have been accused of playing favorites after saying it was my decision to contact admin over too large a picture. my answer to this was that personally - i am much more interested in not making someone quit posting pictures - call themselves stupid - apologize over and over - when the picture itself only bothers the one page. 

my hackles go up whenever i see or read continual nannering over a subject that should never have been brought up to begin with. i do not play favorites - i see only shades of grey - no black and white only.

feelings in my mind overrule any rules that might have been bruised.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just got his email from "cupcake project" - i get their newsletter - thought this was a great idea - she also dyed them brown - drew on the laces and made them into footballs for super bowl sunday.

sam

http://www.cupcakeproject.com/2012/03/easter-egg-cupcakes-with-yolk-centers.html

also for you catsup lovers

Limited Edition Heinz Tomato Ketchup Blended with Real Jalapeño - It's finally on store shelves! We fell hard for this limited-time zesty condiment when it made its online-only debut in November. And now you can snag a bottle at select retailers (including some Walmart and Target locations). Each 1-tbsp. serving has 20 calories, 0g fat, 160mg sodium, 5g carbs, 0g fiber, 4g sugars, and 0g protein (PointsPlus® value 1*). It's one of the easiest ways to spice up your New Year!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Lake Louise is glorious in the winter - and the ski hills are breathtaking. She goes right up to the top with them and they take their time going down- she has no fear and is very focused and listens well. She is very interested in everything and they are very good about giving her opportunities to learn new things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she should be a whiz on the slopes by the time she is a teenager - she is lucky - no one in my family growing up was interested in skiing and we lived in southwestern pennsylvania in the mountains. go figure. we did have some dandy sledding hills though whick i made good use of.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> [just opened my mail and here is a picture of my Grand daughter who is 9 tomorrow. this is where she loves to spend her time. We have the Canada Olympic park with skating rinks and a ski hill where children learn to ski -- she has come along so well that her dad took her to Lake Louise which is a world renowned ski hill and she skiid down the mountain with him. she is such a nice little girl


Lake Louise is glorious in the winter - and the ski hills are breathtaking. She goes right up to the top with them and they take their time going down- she has no fear and is very focused and listens well. She is very interested in everything and they are very good about giving her opportunities to learn new things.[/quote]


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

To other sock knitters,

I saw a post on K P questioning whether or not to reinforce heels. Many years ago, when I made argyle socks for a boyfriend, I did use some nylon re-enforcement. Sock yarn was all wool then. I thought that with the nylon now added to sock yarn that I did not have to worry about reinforcing. What is your experience and opinion?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, the question was how to make the pictures appear inline, between the words.
> 
> And the reason they are too big is that I am really... well, dumb - I actually simply did not pay attention. I sometimes do - but sometimes I just forget to look at the picture size - which can be seen even by just... looking at it - if one (me) pays any attention...
> The thing is - in these cases - I can always just choose other pictures. And... well, I sometimes do see they are too big - and sometimes I realize they are too big when I post a post and change them right away, but... sometimes - like now - I just miss that. I am so, so sorry. And I remember I did that at least once before...
> ...


No problem Handy, all we have do is arrow over to read the words and its only for one page. the pictures look yummy, I will have to try a egg substitute. Love spinach and cheese, Feta I think would be our most salty cheese also.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone...I have come down with something nasty (Saturday) and am still a bit under the weather. I hope to be back to (what passes for) normal soon--keeping you all in my thoughts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone...I have come down with something nasty (Saturday) and am still a bit under the weather. I hope to be back to (what passes for) normal soon--keeping you all in my thoughts!


welcome to the club! Still have not conquered my summer cold!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> To other sock knitters,
> 
> I saw a post on K P questioning whether or not to reinforce heels. Many years ago, when I made argyle socks for a boyfriend, I did use some nylon re-enforcement. Sock yarn was all wool then. I thought that with the nylon now added to sock yarn that I did not have to worry about reinforcing. What is your experience and opinion?


I reinforce socks for my husband as he seems hard on them. I do both the heel and toes. I use quilting thread in cotton, and sometimes nylon, and just knit it along with the yarn. It makes a big difference in his sock life. I don't seem to need to do it for myself. I also hand wash his and all my other hand knit socks 
even though they are washable. It just takes a minute or two and they are done. He has learned to put his knitted socks in my sink in my bathroom rather than in with the laundry. It has made a huge difference in the life of his socks. just my opinion. I also suggest to anyone who gets my socks to make sure they keep their toenails cut. (as I only knit them for my family- they don't mind)


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > I too would like to know what a carot dog is lol
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Angora it has been busy - my medical file is pretty full for 2012- I have seen some support forums - I just don't have time right now- and the dr is still deciding crohns or UC -
> ...


Good to know darowil - I'm not feeling real confident in the GI dr. maybe I just need to suck it up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Fairly productive day for me. No where near finished, but a start. Talked to my sister and mom today. My mom has not been feeling well. It is so sad to see how weak she is. I think we are at the point where she will not improve, but we hope to just keep her where she is. She does seem to be going down pretty fast.
> Makes me sad that she may not be here much longer. Of course, you just never know.


Sorry to hear about "mom" pammie - you are so blessed to still have a moment with her - I would love to have one more visit with mine.... keeping you in my thoughts my friend - AZ


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> To other sock knitters,
> 
> I saw a post on K P questioning whether or not to reinforce heels. Many years ago, when I made argyle socks for a boyfriend, I did use some nylon re-enforcement. Sock yarn was all wool then. I thought that with the nylon now added to sock yarn that I did not have to worry about reinforcing. What is your experience and opinion?[/quote
> 
> I have been wearing some of my knitted socks for over a year without adding any reinforcement, without any problem,I am inclined to use 75% wool 25% nylon


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Keeping you both in my thoughts - keep us posted - luv-AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> what time did you go to bed last night jynx - i was on here reading and i got so sleepy - was in bed and asleep before ten pm. slept until nine this morning. up a couple of times with the animals - once for a handful of m&m's. lol
> 
> people - it really doesn't matter how large the pictures were - it only lasts for the one page - we have never been contacted by admin as this has happened in the past. i want us to feel free to post pictures at any time - regardless of the size. enough said.
> I agree with you l00% and should not have posted the information.
> ...


Sam- I agree with you and shouldn't have I certainly didn't want handy family to feel that i was being critical in any way. She seemed upset so I hoped that she might feel better if she reduced the pictures because she was so concerned about it. I haven't been on the TP forum very long but to me there is absolutely no way anyone can accuse you of playing favorites in any way.

I agree, we should not 'sweat the small stuff' and I hope she didn't think I was being critical about the pictures. A couple of times in the past year, I have posted something, especially when there were hard feelings being expressed or someone was 
bullying - and I reacted too quickly, and when I read my post I was sorry I had posted it. Admin removed them when I asked them to. Prior to that I had no idea that this was a possibility.

Speaking for myself, I think you do a marvelous job with this forum and I know that sometimes it is difficult to keep an even keel when you are working with people like me who sometimes 
step in where they should step back! You are so fair and so 
unflappable, and I applaud you. I will happily think twice before suggesting things that should not be suggested in case feelings are hurt when that isn't the intention. I do apologize and I do agree with you completely. Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie, cherish the time you have with her. She raised a beautiful talented and caring daughter.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone...I have come down with something nasty (Saturday) and am still a bit under the weather. I hope to be back to (what passes for) normal soon--keeping you all in my thoughts!


So sorry Sorlenna - take care of yourself...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - sending you mountains of healing energy - hope you are already feeling better.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone...I have come down with something nasty (Saturday) and am still a bit under the weather. I hope to be back to (what passes for) normal soon--keeping you all in my thoughts!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello Gang!
> 
> I can only post for a brief moment during the weekends. My weeks are solid with school again. After such a short term brake. Sighs.... I miss you guys so much.
> 
> ...


My two favorite subjects.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those kinds of colds seem to hang on forever myfanwy - sending you continuous healing energy..

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone...I have come down with something nasty (Saturday) and am still a bit under the weather. I hope to be back to (what passes for) normal soon--keeping you all in my thoughts!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

smart daughter tessadele - i never thought of putting something like that in pancakes. maybe i need to give it a try for me.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone- I've got a minute so I wanted to say hi - DH has laid down for a little nap - I will wake him up in an hour to get ready to see the hemo dr. In the mean time I will finish up some work in my office and get my shower. I had a pretty productive day so far - Hummingbird feeders are cleaned and filled - a couple of oranges cut and "impaled" for the finches. Dry bread out in the suet basket and the water fountains and bird bath are filled with fresh water. At least my feathered friends are taken care of for a few days. I typed up a list of things to talk to the dr about - I hate getting in there and not remembering something. DH has always been real good at communicating with the drs, but he is just so wiped out right now that all he can say is "fix me". I'm really counting on this dr getting to the bottom of his condition - keep your fingers crossed for us! I'd better get some bills paid and figure out which project goes with me for the waiting room..... talk to you all later- love, AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have been talking about cooking and look what ad popped up on my computer.

Collard Greens Recipe
TotalRecipeSearch.comYou Can Become a Better Cook! Learn w/ the Free Recipe Toolbar

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary - my son-in-law keeps our bird feeders full - they have a couple by their kitchen window - i have a thistle seed feeded, a large seed feeder and a suet feeder. i also had hung out some stale bagels - think they were afraid of them at first - once they started though it didn't take long to get rid of them. i think it was zoe that talked about spreading seed on the ground - i have never done that - wonder if it would bring more birds. this spring i definitely want to put out a couple of hummingbird feeders.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone- I've got a minute so I wanted to say hi - DH has laid down for a little nap - I will wake him up in an hour to get ready to see the hemo dr. In the mean time I will finish up some work in my office and get my shower. I had a pretty productive day so far - Hummingbird feeders are cleaned and filled - a couple of oranges cut and "impaled" for the finches. Dry bread out in the suet basket and the water fountains and bird bath are filled with fresh water. At least my feathered friends are taken care of for a few days. I typed up a list of things to talk to the dr about - I hate getting in there and not remembering something. DH has always been real good at communicating with the drs, but he is just so wiped out right now that all he can say is "fix me". I'm really counting on this dr getting to the bottom of his condition - keep your fingers crossed for us! I'd better get some bills paid and figure out which project goes with me for the waiting room..... talk to you all later- love, AZ


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, Tessa, I so like the magic pancakes story! I wonder if it would work on my dear stubborn husband who won't eat most spinach things "because they are green"...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

On my iPad the pictures came out perfect and even on my desk PC and laptop. No problems here. Even if the pictures had been big who really cares. We just love pictures large or small. Keep posting....pictures make our day!

XO

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the question was how to make the pictures appear inline, between the words.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary - my son-in-law keeps our bird feeders full - they have a couple by their kitchen window - i have a thistle seed feeded, a large seed feeder and a suet feeder. i also had hung out some stale bagels - think they were afraid of them at first - once they started though it didn't take long to get rid of them. i think it was zoe that talked about spreading seed on the ground - i have never done that - wonder if it would bring more birds. this spring i definitely want to put out a couple of hummingbird feeders.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes, Sam, I do put out sunflower seed on the ground and on the steps/deck when the snow and ice start coming in the fall/winter. It does so much to helping me keep my feet on the ground rather than up in the air (a peril of falling. lol). I have the grosbecks, chickadees, nuthatches, red poles who like the seeds spread out a bit for them. I also have my seed gazebo feeder out for them. I hang up a mesh bag of suet for the chickadees and woodpeckers too. I dont have the little finches in the winter time so I take in my thistle feeder and mesh thistle niger seed stocking too. I fill them up in the spring when the finches come back.
When you put the bagels out, do you run a string through the hole and hang it? Seems to me, that I could/should do this too. 
hmmmmm, looks like we got some freezing rain falling outside. I have a strong south wind, snow, and freezing rain. Lots of whiteout blizzarding conditions happening at the moment. I did have the doors open for a while before all this blowing around stuff started. It was nice and mild out and the fresh air is good! 
The kids are back to school up here today. Buses running. Kids coming to school on their skidoos. Kids walking. Lucky loves the kids and gets so excited over seeing them. At the moment she is flaked out in "her" chair asleep. haha, guess we are to let sleeping dogs lie and so I shall!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try it handyfamily and let us know what he thinks - just don't turn thm green. lol

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, Tessa, I so like the magic pancakes story! I wonder if it would work on my dear stubborn husband who won't eat most spinach things "because they are green"...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just tied a string though them - i wonder if it would have worked better to just threat them on a branch. they eventually got to them though.

sam

[quote=5mmdpns

When you put the bagels out, do you run a string through the hole and hang it? Seems to me, that I could/should do this too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Fairly productive day for me. No where near finished, but a start. Talked to my sister and mom today. My mom has not been feeling well. It is so sad to see how weak she is. I think we are at the point where she will not improve, but we hope to just keep her where she is. She does seem to be going down pretty fast.
> ...


Adding my thoughts for you Pammie. I lost my Mum when I had just turned 39- so long ago. It is hard when someone so close is failing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I have seen it on stage 4 times and will get another opportunity in June, but this film production is BRILLIANT! DH and DD were always going to enjoy it, but tonight was the first time DS (15) had seen it and he was transfixed.
> This followed on after a lovely dinner at a local restaurant so, all in all, I think DH has had a great birthday.


Thats good to know as I am going to see it soon with DD.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those kinds of colds seem to hang on forever myfanwy - sending you continuous healing energy..
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I was blaming an allergy to something- but when I had the skin test everything came up negative. I am having to sniff because my ears are blowing out- not a good sound! Had a very successful trip to the yarn shop- means next week I can concentrate on Ringo's shots, and the garden!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Handy Family love the look of recipe.
Rather than butter I will spray the fillo with a little oil- worsk almost as well as uses a lot less fat for those watchiung the fat intake. (this is how all the weight watchers fillo pastry is done).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> To other sock knitters,
> 
> I saw a post on K P questioning whether or not to reinforce heels. Many years ago, when I made argyle socks for a boyfriend, I did use some nylon re-enforcement. Sock yarn was all wool then. I thought that with the nylon now added to sock yarn that I did not have to worry about reinforcing. What is your experience and opinion?


No need to use reinforcing because as you said the nylon does do this. The other thing is that I have seen that adding reinforcing can actually have the opposite effect. As it is not spun into the yarn it can cause friction on the yarn and so increase the rate of wearing. While I do not know if this is correct it does make sense. I have never used it and not yet had a heel or toe wear out in over two years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Handy Family love the look of recipe.
> Rather than butter I will spray the fillo with a little oil- worsk almost as well as uses a lot less fat for those watchiung the fat intake. (this is how all the weight watchers fillo pastry is done).


A form of pastry that is ok'd for diabetics too!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> she should be a whiz on the slopes by the time she is a teenager - she is lucky - no one in my family growing up was interested in skiing and we lived in southwestern pennsylvania in the mountains. go figure. we did have some dandy sledding hills though whick i made good use of.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

We had a good snow after Christmas. The visiting kids (oldest 30) went sledding on a neighborhood hill.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> [When my G/children were young & didn't like spinach my DD had her own solution, she used to get them to help her make pancakes. They all mixed the flour,eggs, milk,etc. & each one had a turn at whisking it, then my DD said a magic spell over it & covered it with a cloth. The mixture was left to thicken & kiddies went to play. As soon as they were out of the room a packet of frozen chopped spinach was quickly stirred in. The spell worked!! Green pancakes were cooked & the kids added their own fillings & really enjoyed them. They never seemed to realise the spinach was in them, but they so enjoyed the "magic".
> 
> Tessa


love the magic. I never had kids who wouldn't eat vegies so I never needed to resort to these types of methods. but my sisters boys avoided them. So she would make sausage rolls and grate carrotts and zucchini/courgette into the sausage meat and they gobbled them up in no time. Guess it would work for meat loaf , issoles etc as well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Darowil, just wanted to let you know I just bought a set of 4.5 mm addi circulars so that I can do hats easily, so now I have a finer set -2.75 and a nice set for doing hats etc. I am having so much fun with the magic loop and I think your class is great. I tried, just for the heck of it to do the magic loop with all my circulars, including the denise and none of them worked at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Sometimes it not until the inflammation moves out of the colon (large intestine) that realise it was Crohns- as UC only affects the colon.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone- I've got a minute so I wanted to say hi - DH has laid down for a little nap - I will wake him up in an hour to get ready to see the hemo dr. In the mean time I will finish up some work in my office and get my shower. I had a pretty productive day so far - Hummingbird feeders are cleaned and filled - a couple of oranges cut and "impaled" for the finches. Dry bread out in the suet basket and the water fountains and bird bath are filled with fresh water. At least my feathered friends are taken care of for a few days. I typed up a list of things to talk to the dr about - I hate getting in there and not remembering something. DH has always been real good at communicating with the drs, but he is just so wiped out right now that all he can say is "fix me". I'm really counting on this dr getting to the bottom of his condition - keep your fingers crossed for us! I'd better get some bills paid and figure out which project goes with me for the waiting room..... talk to you all later- love, AZ


For years my habit has been to take a list of things to discuss with the doctor. If there are a lot I number them to be sure to get the most important. I am very fortunate that my doctor takes an hour or more and we discuss things thoroughly.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary - my son-in-law keeps our bird feeders full - they have a couple by their kitchen window - i have a thistle seed feeded, a large seed feeder and a suet feeder. i also had hung out some stale bagels - think they were afraid of them at first - once they started though it didn't take long to get rid of them. i think it was zoe that talked about spreading seed on the ground - i have never done that - wonder if it would bring more birds. this spring i definitely want to put out a couple of hummingbird feeders.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Some birds are ground feeders. I think mourning doves are. And to my surprise, last year I saw cardinals.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil, just wanted to let you know I just bought a set of 4.5 mm addi circulars so that I can do hats easily, so now I have a finer set -2.75 and a nice set for doing hats etc. I am having so much fun with the magic loop and I think your class is great. I tried, just for the heck of it to do the magic loop with all my circulars, including the denise and none of them worked at all.


Well I'm going to have a look at mine today and make some personal comments about them to help people who want to keep using magic loop. That ofcourse is assuming I can remember which brands are which! Figure I will start providing some general info on magic loop now that people are getting the hang of it. But first I should maybe have breakfast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I can probably move my computer back upsatirs now. The tempetratures for this week are now quite OK, from being really hot for much of ht e week. And the airconditioner has been fixed and so should work upstairs now when it is really hot. Mayb eit is just as well he was coming or I might still be sitting round in my nightie. Usually DH is up before me, but when I wake first I avoid showering when I first get up- which often means I don't round to it!

Pammie sorry about your Mum. You need to make the most of your time with her in case your suspicions are correct.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I have found that KnitPicks interchangeable needles have the most pliable cables for using the Magic Loop method.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie I's so sorry all that you are enduring with your mom's health. I will be lifting you and your up in prayer.


Sorleanna sending you well wishes for a speedy recovery.

HandyFamily it was so good hearing from you again. Love your recipes and hope you won't stay away so long now that the holidays have passed.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Cardinals are primarily ground feeders and love sunflower seeds. They will also get onto a feeder if they can get to the seed. They generally feed much later in the day (around 5:30PM) than other birds. Perhaps that is nature's way of protecting them since their bright red color (male) won't be as noticeable to predators.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone...I have come down with something nasty (Saturday) and am still a bit under the weather. I hope to be back to (what passes for) normal soon--keeping you all in my thoughts!


Sorry you have been suffering from a "nasty". I too had a really nasty week end. It started Friday when I was so tired and could not eat anything, just drank liquids. Well those liquids soon left me like every two hours all night long running to the bathroom. It has finally stopped today,Monday, with a bowl of oatmeal this morning. Hope no one else gets this. I did have a flu shot and this may have been a "mild" form of the flu. Only slight fever during the whole thing but lots of tummy rumblings. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone...I have come down with something nasty (Saturday) and am still a bit under the weather. I hope to be back to (what passes for) normal soon--keeping you all in my thoughts!
> ...


Sounds all too familiar...Friday night I was a little more tired than usual but I thought that was from my first week back at work. Then Saturday morning I woke up so dizzy I couldn't walk, aching all over and my stomach wouldn't hold anything. Yesterday the dizziness was gone but I just ached in my bones. Today is a little better, so I hope whatever it was is on its way out!

DD cleaned up the alley this afternoon and swept the driveway--neighbors' trees drop needles constantly--and I am working getting some patterns typed up now that I can be vertical again. :roll: I rarely get sick, so I was super annoyed this happened; I had stuff I wanted to do! I did get a bit of knitting done last night--working on a mitten. Maybe I can focus enough tonight to do the thumb, or maybe I'll put it aside and do something else for a while. My mojo isn't gone, but my brain and fingers don't seem to want to work together just now. 

Pammie, hugs to you, dear...sending good thoughts to all who need healing and comfort as well.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > gary - my son-in-law keeps our bird feeders full - they have a couple by their kitchen window - i have a thistle seed feeded, a large seed feeder and a suet feeder. i also had hung out some stale bagels - think they were afraid of them at first - once they started though it didn't take long to get rid of them. i think it was zoe that talked about spreading seed on the ground - i have never done that - wonder if it would bring more birds. this spring i definitely want to put out a couple of hummingbird feeders.
> ...


Don't forget squirrels love bird seeds as well and also deer. Morning doves are precious and if you are lucky to have one come and coo they seem to return every summer, some places may have them in winter, don't know. I've been in this apartment for a long time and I swear it was the same morning dove that raised her young across the street in some Norway pines--well the pines were cut down in favor of something that looks like hair plugs. The dove did come back a few years after and would sit on the roof or my bedroom window sill and coo--I did have a pan of seeds for her, but then bird feeders were banned with new management and ended that. Will I have bird feeders when I move? you bet!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Don't forget squirrels love bird seeds as well and also deer. Morning doves are precious and if you are lucky to have one come and coo they seem to return every summer, some places may have them in winter, don't know. I've been in this apartment for a long time and I swear it was the same morning dove that raised her young across the street in some Norway pines--well the pines were cut down in favor of something that looks like hair plugs. The dove did come back a few years after and would sit on the roof or my bedroom window sill and coo--I did have a pan of seeds for her, but then bird feeders were banned with new management and ended that. Will I have bird feeders when I move? you bet!


We have those doves year round--they get to be a nuisance, in fact! Lately, it's been crow weather (crows and ravens all over the place when it gets very cold). I love to see them, though! And I miss cardinals; for some reason, they don't show up here, though I know they live the next state over, and in Kentucky, we would see them all the time. A cardinal in the snow is quite a striking image!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Cardinals are primarily ground feeders and love sunflower seeds. They will also get onto a feeder if they can get to the seed. They generally feed much later in the day (around 5:30PM) than other birds. Perhaps that is nature's way of protecting them since their bright red color (male) won't be as noticeable to predators.


Our winter northern cardinals love those small oiled black sunflower seeds raised locally just for feed. In the past I would put this out in the winter and would always be rewarded with a pair or two of cardinals--they love it. The "oiled" part is that the seeds are slightly roasted--tasty for the birds plus you won't have sunflowers growing under your feeders.

http://birding.about.com/od/birdfeeders/a/blackoilsunflower.htm

(This site is very informative but there are tube feeders, originating in New England (don't remember the name), that provide for larger seeds, longer posts and cardinals seem to like it plus there is less waste that an open feeder.)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks - I'm ok. Today I'm taking DH to hospital to have the tumor removed from his colon. He's apprehensive but the procedure is the same as a colonoscopy so I hope all goes well.
> ...


Just got back from the hospital. Everything is wonderful. The doctor was able to remove the tumor along with 3 more polyps. DH says he wasn't asleep and it was a painful procedure but the good news is that the doctor says there doesn't appear to be any cancer cells. He is still sending it to the lab just to be sure. What a relief :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> You could try some melatonin?
> It sometimes helps - not always - but at least it's not some heavy medicine...


never did go to bed last night...... I do take Melatonin and that has usuallly been effective.... (I vwas just recently told to take it at dinnertime rather before beddtime..... Either way, it is not doing the trick here lately...) I think I will do a sleeping pill for a couple of nights, just to reset my internal clock........


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just got back from the hospital. Everything is wonderful. The doctor was able to remove the tumor along with 3 more polyps. DH says he wasn't asleep and it was a painful procedure but the good news is that the doctor says there doesn't appear to be any cancer cells. He is still sending it to the lab just to be sure. What a relief :thumbup:


Wonderful news! Yeah!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Wonderful news


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > You could try some melatonin?
> ...


Thats a sensible use of sleeping tablets


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I have found that KnitPicks interchangeable needles have the most pliable cables for using the Magic Loop method.


I love my knitpro(uk knitpicks) but even better are the ChiaoGoo red lace ,nice sharp points and very flexible cables,but of course more expensive £6.25 each as opposed to £3.70 for knitpro...but every so often every knitter needs a treat....well that's what I tell myself


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Thanks for asking, Angora. I did post above but in case you missed it....doctor was able to remove it along with 3 other polyps and said it didn't appear to be cancerous. Great news. DH was in the operating room for 1-1/2 hours so I was really getting worried. Doctor had to work slowly to make sure he didn't puncture the bowel. He gets the final results in 2 weeks but doctor's sure that all is well and that he got it all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so anxious to see it - hugh jackman is a favorite of mine as is russell crowe - maybe take in a matinee this week.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing this too. It sounds so wonderful and the cast is great.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


great news :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

budasha said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Very good news. I'm sure you are both very relieved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary4 said:
> ...


You're in Handy...Let me know when you need cheering up. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> the next time she gets like that don't take her - call the ems - she won't be waiting in the hall - she will be seen right away.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie, cherish the time you have with her. She raised a beautiful talented and caring daughter.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what time did you go to bed last night jynx - i was on here reading and i got so sleepy - was in bed and asleep before ten pm. slept until nine this morning. up a couple of times with the animals - once for a handful of m&m's. lol
> 
> people - it really doesn't matter how large the pictures were - it only lasts for the one page - we have never been contacted by admin as this has happened in the past. i want us to feel free to post pictures at any time - regardless of the size. enough said.
> 
> ...


Sam.... I never did go to bed..... I'll definitely take something tonight.... Once I get past a certain time,,,, I seem to get a second wind and rally have no problem staying awake the next day..... Can't say that I *did* much today.....

I so agree with you on not fretting over the "little stuff"... In the grand scheme of things.... it is totally unimportant and certainly not worth making someone feel bad..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> also for you catsup lovers
> 
> Limited Edition Heinz Tomato Ketchup Blended with Real Jalapeño - It's finally on store shelves! We fell hard for this limited-time zesty condiment when it made its online-only debut in November. And now you can snag a bottle at select retailers (including some Walmart and Target locations). Each 1-tbsp. serving has 20 calories, 0g fat, 160mg sodium, 5g carbs, 0g fiber, 4g sugars, and 0g protein (PointsPlus® value 1*). It's one of the easiest ways to spice up your New Year!


At least 40 years ago, Heinz made what the called "hot ketchup" "It was what I used to make ground beef into sloppy joes..... It was very hard to find in Texas, but readly available in the Midwest.... It was hot, but not with jalapeno.... Sure wish they would bring it back... but I'll give this one a try....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone- I've got a minute so I wanted to say hi - DH has laid down for a little nap - I will wake him up in an hour to get ready to see the hemo dr. In the mean time I will finish up some work in my office and get my shower. I had a pretty productive day so far - Hummingbird feeders are cleaned and filled - a couple of oranges cut and "impaled" for the finches. Dry bread out in the suet basket and the water fountains and bird bath are filled with fresh water. At least my feathered friends are taken care of for a few days. I typed up a list of things to talk to the dr about - I hate getting in there and not remembering something. DH has always been real good at communicating with the drs, but he is just so wiped out right now that all he can say is "fix me". I'm really counting on this dr getting to the bottom of his condition - keep your fingers crossed for us! I'd better get some bills paid and figure out which project goes with me for the waiting room..... talk to you all later- love, AZ


Sending positive vibes to your DH. Hope the doctor will be able to get to the root of his problem and "fix him" soon.

You have been busy taking care of your feathered friends. I must do the same soon...I'm running out of feed for the smaller birds. Had a hawk land nearby the other day and all the little ones disappeared in a hurry. He didn't stay long. It was nice to see him but didn't want him attacking any of the birds.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone...I have come down with something nasty (Saturday) and am still a bit under the weather. I hope to be back to (what passes for) normal soon--keeping you all in my thoughts!


It seems that everyone is falling ill this Jan.... I am going to have to admit that I have a full fledged cold... though I don't feel bad.....but the coughing is miserable.... Oh well.... 3 weeks of no cough was a nice break.... DH did jus bring me a night time cough liquid.... I had so hoped the Sicam had nipped it in the bid...... Sure hope you are able to shake it quickly..... Sending lots of healing energy your way.....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget squirrels love bird seeds as well and also deer. Morning doves are precious and if you are lucky to have one come and coo they seem to return every summer, some places may have them in winter, don't know. I've been in this apartment for a long time and I swear it was the same morning dove that raised her young across the street in some Norway pines--well the pines were cut down in favor of something that looks like hair plugs. The dove did come back a few years after and would sit on the roof or my bedroom window sill and coo--I did have a pan of seeds for her, but then bird feeders were banned with new management and ended that. Will I have bird feeders when I move? you bet!
> ...


Our doves have shown up in the past week. We usually don't see them until summer. Wonder what brought them out? I sure wish we had cardinals but have never had one in the 20 years we've lived here. I didn't realize that they were ground feeders and liked sunflower seeds. Our jays come and gobble up the sunflower seeds.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have been wearing some of my knitted socks for over a year without adding any reinforcement, without any problem,I am inclined to use 75% wool 25% nylon


I don't do anything to mine either and I just throw them in the washer and the dryer..... I will admit that I am a little careful with a very detailed fair isle pair of alpaca ones.. but the regular sock yarn mixes are no problem at all.

What I would like.... many years a go, the yarn stores always had little bobbins of colored elastic that could be knit in with the cuff yarn.... i don't have problems with my cuffs, but would like to have the option for legwarmers for the dancers in the family....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my doctor is the same way mjs - he acts as though i am his only patient for the day - i really appreciate it. and he really listens to me.

sam



mjs said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone- I've got a minute so I wanted to say hi - DH has laid down for a little nap - I will wake him up in an hour to get ready to see the hemo dr. In the mean time I will finish up some work in my office and get my shower. I had a pretty productive day so far - Hummingbird feeders are cleaned and filled - a couple of oranges cut and "impaled" for the finches. Dry bread out in the suet basket and the water fountains and bird bath are filled with fresh water. At least my feathered friends are taken care of for a few days. I typed up a list of things to talk to the dr about - I hate getting in there and not remembering something. DH has always been real good at communicating with the drs, but he is just so wiped out right now that all he can say is "fix me". I'm really counting on this dr getting to the bottom of his condition - keep your fingers crossed for us! I'd better get some bills paid and figure out which project goes with me for the waiting room..... talk to you all later- love, AZ
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

work is always easier on a full stomach darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, just wanted to let you know I just bought a set of 4.5 mm addi circulars so that I can do hats easily, so now I have a finer set -2.75 and a nice set for doing hats etc. I am having so much fun with the magic loop and I think your class is great. I tried, just for the heck of it to do the magic loop with all my circulars, including the denise and none of them worked at all.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> . I typed up a list of things to talk to the dr about - I hate getting in there and not remembering something. DH has always been real good at communicating with the drs, but he is just so wiped out right now that all he can say is "fix me". I'm really counting on this dr getting to the bottom of his condition - keep your fingers crossed for us! I'd better get some bills paid and figure out which project goes with me for the waiting room..... talk to you all later- love, AZ


Crossing eveything...... I know just how your dh feels...... It just wears you done when something goes on for so long... I take a list with me when I go to some of the Dr.s. It helps me remember and it gives them a visual.... They know you are prepared and don't seem to be able to cut you off and leave so quickly....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah budasha - maybe he will start feeling better now - sending him some soothing healing energy - and for you i am just sending you lots of energy. lol

sam



budasha said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do you find them agnes?

sam



agnescr said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that KnitPicks interchangeable needles have the most pliable cables for using the Magic Loop method.
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Goodnight everybody, it's way past sensible bedtime here, but I wanted to wait up to see if there was any news on Budasha & AZ's DH's. So glad that things went well Budasha, perhaps now you can get more rest without so much tension from worrying about him, take care.
Jynx, you need to get some sleep, and if you can't, get some prof. advice, (((hug)))

Goodnight,

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone- I've got a minute so I wanted to say hi - DH has laid down for a little nap - I will wake him up in an hour to get ready to see the hemo dr. In the mean time I will finish up some work in my office and get my shower. I had a pretty productive day so far - Hummingbird feeders are cleaned and filled - a couple of oranges cut and "impaled" for the finches. Dry bread out in the suet basket and the water fountains and bird bath are filled with fresh water. At least my feathered friends are taken care of for a few days. I typed up a list of things to talk to the dr about - I hate getting in there and not remembering something. DH has always been real good at communicating with the drs, but he is just so wiped out right now that all he can say is "fix me". I'm really counting on this dr getting to the bottom of his condition - keep your fingers crossed for us! I'd better get some bills paid and figure out which project goes with me for the waiting room..... talk to you all later- love, AZ
> ...


Fingers are crossed AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> orcagrandma - sending you bushels of healing energy - this is a poor time of year to be sick - actually anytime of year is a poor time to be sice. hope you are up and in the pink real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Orcagrandma, so nice to hear from you but sad to hear you have been sick. Get better soon. Bronchitis is no fun at all. Hugs


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the energy....really need it.[

quote=thewren]yeah budasha - maybe he will start feeling better now - sending him some soothing healing energy - and for you i am just sending you lots of energy. lol

sam



budasha said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone- I've got a minute so I wanted to say hi - DH has laid down for a little nap - I will wake him up in an hour to get ready to see the hemo dr. In the mean time I will finish up some work in my office and get my shower. I had a pretty productive day so far - Hummingbird feeders are cleaned and filled - a couple of oranges cut and "impaled" for the finches. Dry bread out in the suet basket and the water fountains and bird bath are filled with fresh water. At least my feathered friends are taken care of for a few days. I typed up a list of things to talk to the dr about - I hate getting in there and not remembering something. DH has always been real good at communicating with the drs, but he is just so wiped out right now that all he can say is "fix me". I'm really counting on this dr getting to the bottom of his condition - keep your fingers crossed for us! I'd better get some bills paid and figure out which project goes with me for the waiting room..... talk to you all later- love, AZ


praying that you get answers and that the Dr has a course of action to "fix him"


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> yeah budasha - maybe he will start feeling better now - sending him some soothing healing energy - and for you i am just sending you lots of energy. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Budasha, that gave me chills to know he doesn't appear to have cancer. You both must be so relieved and good for you for having your tests done before it turned into cancer. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just got back from the hospital. Everything is wonderful. The doctor was able to remove the tumor along with 3 more polyps. DH says he wasn't asleep and it was a painful procedure but the good news is that the doctor says there doesn't appear to be any cancer cells. He is still sending it to the lab just to be sure. What a relief :thumbup:


YEAH I had to have a big, flat precancerous polyp removed 3 years ago... I did wake up toward the end of the procedure.... but no biggie.... I'm procrastinating about making our colonoscopy appointments for this year.... Sure glad that it all went well... Hope that relief will give DH a little boost and start a trend towards better health......


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> gary - my son-in-law keeps our bird feeders full - they have a couple by their kitchen window - i have a thistle seed feeded, a large seed feeder and a suet feeder. i also had hung out some stale bagels - think they were afraid of them at first - once they started though it didn't take long to get rid of them. i think it was zoe that talked about spreading seed on the ground - i have never done that - wonder if it would bring more birds. this spring i definitely want to put out a couple of hummingbird feeders.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


in the winter we throw seed on our patio so they come closer for us to see


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone- I've got a minute so I wanted to say hi - DH has laid down for a little nap - I will wake him up in an hour to get ready to see the hemo dr. In the mean time I will finish up some work in my office and get my shower. I had a pretty productive day so far - Hummingbird feeders are cleaned and filled - a couple of oranges cut and "impaled" for the finches. Dry bread out in the suet basket and the water fountains and bird bath are filled with fresh water. At least my feathered friends are taken care of for a few days. I typed up a list of things to talk to the dr about - I hate getting in there and not remembering something. DH has always been real good at communicating with the drs, but he is just so wiped out right now that all he can say is "fix me". I'm really counting on this dr getting to the bottom of his condition - keep your fingers crossed for us! I'd better get some bills paid and figure out which project goes with me for the waiting room..... talk to you all later- love, AZ
> ...


You accomplished so much. I have never heard of doing that with oranges for the finches. Your birds are certainly well cared for. Looking forward to finding out what happens with this doctor and if he can help DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > I have been wearing some of my knitted socks for over a year without adding any reinforcement, without any problem,I am inclined to use 75% wool 25% nylon
> ...


A LYS here just sold me some elastic (yarn) and I used it with the ribbon yarn in the toddler sweater and knit a hairband with it. It was a pretty color pink. Maybe they are coming out with it. I don't know if I can find the label but if I do I will let you know the brand.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi again everyone -- I want some advice. I am wondering whether you will go this link (my top down sweater) we are talking there, about doing another workshop with my coat of Many colors -- however, I have also got about 3 o4 4 designs which I have done over the years, and I have asked Gwennie and the girls who are doing the workshop whether they think it would be something that might be of interest. I am not in any way asking you to promise to take it , but I would like to know whether you think one of the sweaters shown would be worth opening a class for.

I am posting the direct link to the sweaters - they are on page 4. I am just going to leave them there for 2 days until i get some feed back. There is a lot of work for this type of sweater and I just can't decide whether to do one or not.

you might post there if there is a yay or nay.. Thanks. it is nice to have a built in group that I can ask for input from. (not good grammar - end of the day!) thanks a lot for doing this for me. The direct link is below (we don't usually use the direct links but this is a private showing!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-135515-1.html :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> To other sock knitters,
> 
> I saw a post on K P questioning whether or not to reinforce heels. Many years ago, when I made argyle socks for a boyfriend, I did use some nylon re-enforcement. Sock yarn was all wool then. I thought that with the nylon now added to sock yarn that I did not have to worry about reinforcing. What is your experience and opinion?


I'm still wearing the very first pair of socks that I knitted about 8 or 9 years ago. with heels and toes reinforced with sewing thread. Of course, the yarn was superwashed wool and nylon.

The pair I knitted with ''Wool-Ease'', and reinforced the heels and toes with a neutral sewing thread, wore through just beyond the edge of the heel turn. Not best pleased with having to mend those spots, especially since I had used up the rest of that color on another pair! The repair is still holding, so far.

I have come to prefer the superwashed sock yarn for all my socks. The lovely lacy socks I see knitted are pretty, but I cannot for the life of me see how they could be comfortable herein NEOhio in the winter with all those ''holes in the top of the foot and the leg. Snow coming onto the skin with those would be truly annoying to me. Just saying . . .

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> where do you find them agnes?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I must say I just treated myself to a ChiaoGoo red lace think it is a 32 " and wish I had gotten the 40 in. Still love it but just will get the longest I can for the magic loop next time.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Remember that statistically men can lose wt at a faster rate than women following equal regimes. This is a physiologic safety mechanist for women to maintain the species. It follows for most mammals. So do not be frustrated. Just continue and eventually if the calorie to exercise ratio is appropriate you will lose the wt. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Goodnight everybody, it's way past sensible bedtime here, but I wanted to wait up to see if there was any news on Budasha & AZ's DH's. So glad that things went well Budasha, perhaps now you can get more rest without so much tension from worrying about him, take care.
> Jynx, you need to get some sleep, and if you can't, get some prof. advice, (((hug)))
> 
> Goodnight,
> ...


Good night Tessa, have a good sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


That was a long time to be waiting and too bad as I know you were worried, but good as we don't want any punctures, but still, we all know 1 1/2 hrs. seems much, much longer when waiting while the one you love is in surgery. Thank you so much for posting again. So thoughtful. :thumbup: Hugs and you can do the Happy Dance.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I pray that everything goes well. Thoughts are with you. it is such a worry.



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yeah budasha - maybe he will start feeling better now - sending him some soothing healing energy - and for you i am just sending you lots of energy. lol
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It must not follow for many dogs as I used to make liver bites for bait in the oven broiler and put lots of garlic on before broiling. I had no problems with kidney or other organic probs. and my dogs lived until 17 when that their expected lifespan at that time was 12-13 yrs. I also used onion salt. So there may be breed specific problems with it and not all dogs. The catastrophic reactions may be more allergic. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone...I have come down with something nasty (Saturday) and am still a bit under the weather. I hope to be back to (what passes for) normal soon--keeping you all in my thoughts!
> ...


Sorlenna & Dreamweaver, so sorry you are both sick. Yes, it does seem so many have gotten sick. Just got a call from SIL who was visiting in Arizona and caught the flu from the two nephews where she was visiting. Granddaughter had a 24 hr. virus, and I know so many of you have had bad colds or flu. Hope you get well soon. Dreamweaver, you need way more than 3 wks., without coughing after so long with it. Sending you both wishes for good health.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Marge, nice to hear from you. I was just wondering how you were.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil, just wanted to let you know I just bought a set of 4.5 mm addi circulars so that I can do hats easily, so now I have a finer set -2.75 and a nice set for doing hats etc. I am having so much fun with the magic loop and I think your class is great. I tried, just for the heck of it to do the magic loop with all my circulars, including the denise and none of them worked at all.


I did a side-to-side sweater a couple of years ago using magic loop (didn't know that's what I was doing at the time) on my Denise interchangeables for the sleeves and had no problems at all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > To other sock knitters,
> ...


I wonder about that too. I think if I was going to do an involved pattern I would try to choose one that has no holes and i would end it at the bottom of the ankle and keep the foot free of pattern. I have done ribs all the way down my socks, but i prefer the foot to be straight stocking stitch -- but that is just me. dh wears ribbed ones and never complains.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pammie prayers for you and your mom. Budasha glad to hear everything went well! Jynx, get some good sleep that may help with the cough also. Lurker sometimes summer colds are worse than the winter ones. I am having good days and not so good still still some body aches, headache comes and goes throat is sensitive to some things. not sure what's flu related or other issues. this flu seems to linger quite a while with people. Prayers and hugs to all off to put laundry away and maybe knit a bit. started this shawl Saturday,it is called Lala's simple shawl


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

here it is try again


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna hope you feel better soon


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, just wanted to let you know I just bought a set of 4.5 mm addi circulars so that I can do hats easily, so now I have a finer set -2.75 and a nice set for doing hats etc. I am having so much fun with the magic loop and I think your class is great. I tried, just for the heck of it to do the magic loop with all my circulars, including the denise and none of them worked at all.
> ...


Did you make a tube for the sleeves? hmm. that might be a great way to do sleeves, which I am not fond of doing as it is always the end of the sweater and I am usually anxious to finish! I wonder whether you could do around the bottom in a tube -- which is basically what my pullover with all the colors is -- hmm. Never thought of doing sleeves. Thanks Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> I have found that KnitPicks interchangeable needles have the most pliable cables for using the Magic Loop method.


I have addis and now a chia goo with the red cable and am so thankful for these brands. I'm sure Knit Picks are wonderful too. My worst buy was a circular Boye. Thought I could save some money but can't do magic loop as the cable is so unmanageable. This time it was worth spending a little more.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Puplover* Great yarn...... I'm anxious to start another shawl.....

This cough is different from the one I've had all year... I don't cough when I sleep...it comes in fits and spells.... My poor nose is so sore... but I'm putting anitbiotic cream in it... hope it heals and stops bleeding soon.... I don't really feel bad but I know that I need to be rested to stave off any other infections..... Hope you have a full revcovery soon.... Sounds like this is going to be atough winter all over the country...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> here it is try again


Pretty colors and sure would like something comfy like that around me now. It feels damp and cold. Hands are freezing in DH's office.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > doogie said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Puplover* Great yarn...... I'm anxious to start another shawl.....
> 
> This cough is different from the one I've had all year... I don't cough when I sleep...it comes in fits and spells.... My poor nose is so sore... but I'm putting anitbiotic cream in it... hope it heals and stops bleeding soon.... I don't really feel bad but I know that I need to be rested to stave off any other infections..... Hope you have a full revcovery soon.... Sounds like this is going to be atough winter all over the country...


I hope you manage to get some rest dreamweaver. take a hot bubble bath, and soak, then go to bed and think of a beautiful night sky and count the stars. someone told me to do that when I was really stressed about my husband and I woke up 
6 hours later! i couldn't believe it. it is hard when you have a cold though. take care and stay warm. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> here it is try again


I love the colors. It is beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


For all who have seen this before, sorry for posting again but thought Designer might like to see it since it was my first and still only top down sweater.

Designer, here is the sweater from my top down one piece class. You have seen it before but I didn't mention that it was magic loop one piece. Sleeves were knit to a certain point and then put on contrasting yarn or holders, the rest of the sweater knit and then back up to knit the sleeves further down. The cable and pocket with bunny are my addition along with ribbon yarn. The class never finished so I had to finish this on my own from the written instructions. I am not good at doing that and much prefer a teacher, but I made it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Pammie* ..... Sorry mom is having problems.... That is not a great oxygen reading..... Sometimes I wonder if the hospital is the best place for sick people!!!! They aall seem to be overburdened right now.... Has she had a pneumonia shot?

Totally new subject..... When will you find out about the timeshare sale?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you manage to get some rest dreamweaver. take a hot bubble bath, and soak, then go to bed and think of a beautiful night sky and count the stars. someone told me to do that when I was really stressed about my husband and I woke up
> 6 hours later! i couldn't believe it. it is hard when you have a cold though. take care and stay warm. Shirley


Usually I can do a little yoga breathing and clear my mind enough to sleep.... I think this may be a side effect of the new mediation.... I'll just have to make some adjustments.

I stopped by the lace KAL..... and was so impressed with the very clear and concise directions.... Dragonfly is doing a wonderful job. I'm usre check it out for some hints when I have a little more time....

I also looked at your tops and love the white one... with the shoulder detail... Interesting construction.... I would think a workshop would be well recieved.... but you might want to do it a little later.... There seems to be quite a bit going on right now.... I wouldn't want you to get over-extended..... People might want a chance to finish up the workshops projects that they have going first.....

GS is just a doll.... and sure looks the part of an accomplished skier....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am so happy.... FINALLY, the hockey lock-out is over..... I really had given up all hope of a season this year..... Now I really have to get a simple project going....the better the game, the faster I knit.... Can't wait for all the games... no more channel surfing for DH........ Yeah....


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Julie: What is a Holland blind? I have never put curtains or drapes on my windows after replacing them in l981. They are double glazed and aluminum clad to wood with wood inserts that appear as triangular pains and I like the look of them. Now I am considering some changes so please describe or send a picture Marge.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you manage to get some rest dreamweaver. take a hot bubble bath, and soak, then go to bed and think of a beautiful night sky and count the stars. someone told me to do that when I was really stressed about my husband and I woke up
> ...


Thanks for the input dreamweaver. I think you are correct. We have 4 workshops in January and four planned in February, so I am thinking if I do another sweater it would be in the summer, or early fall. We also hope to do the 'Let's do Christmas early' workshops over the summer and autumn . It takes a lot of prep to get this type of workshop written up, as there is no pattern which means a different, more difficult way to communicate.

Yes, dragonfly lace is doing a fantastic job with the lace. did you read the Lace preparation workshop #6 -- it is fantastic for those who want to learn to read charts. she designs different motifs and charts them. she is a wonderful teacher - and is going to continue on with intermediate and advanced shawls as long as people are interested in learning lace.

I appreciate your input. I sometimes feel a bit uncertain, but we are doing so much better than my wildest hopes. you are correct, I don't want to overload so that people miss out on something they want to do. Thanks again.

Angora -- love your sweater - it is really an original . very different and very nice looking. good job. I am really excited about the magic loop -- and hope to work on some projects just to see what I can do with them.

It is only 6:30 here but I am tired - was up at 5:30 - went swimming and coffee with the condo ladies, went shopping and worked on my waterfall top and my pair of mittens the rest of the time so i am going to stop and read my book. One thing I am learning - when I get tired I should slow down.

take care and thanks for the picture and the input.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am so happy.... FINALLY, the hockey lock-out is over..... I really had given up all hope of a season this year..... Now I really have to get a simple project going....the better the game, the faster I knit.... Can't wait for all the games... no more channel surfing for DH........ Yeah....


We are really celebrating up here - I would think that 50% of our Canadian men (and nearly as many women and families) watch hockey - no proof just my opinion. My family are hockey fanatics -me not so much but I do love the flames.. *go flames go*!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm also frustrated with my internet lately. I keep losing explorer and firefox and have to restart. Beginning to think it is not my computer itself.


I too am having trouble with access to both internet expl. and mozilla. Sometime for hours. It seems the more they update, the more erratic the usage is and more difficult to access. I so frequently get Mozilla or expl not responding messages.I thought it was me and the ancient computer that I have. I have comtemplated purchasing a new one. Are those of you with problems also using old computers as others here are stating that they don't have that prob. Marge.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am so happy.... FINALLY, the hockey lock-out is over..... I really had given up all hope of a season this year..... Now I really have to get a simple project going....the better the game, the faster I knit.... Can't wait for all the games... no more channel surfing for DH........ Yeah....


I share your joy. Go Blackhawks!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Liz - Good news! and good thing you were able to catch it early and sorry he had to go through it without anesthetic but it reduces chances of other complications. Guess the nuisance colonoscapies (spell check fails me) are worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I am so happy.... FINALLY, the hockey lock-out is over..... I really had given up all hope of a season this year..... Now I really have to get a simple project going....the better the game, the faster I knit.... Can't wait for all the games... no more channel surfing for DH........ Yeah....
> ...


The deal is expected to be ratified on Wednesday with the NHL games starting on Jan 19. I am liking this too


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Cardinals are primarily ground feeders and love sunflower seeds. They will also get onto a feeder if they can get to the seed. They generally feed much later in the day (around 5:30PM) than other birds. Perhaps that is nature's way of protecting them since their bright red color (male) won't be as noticeable to predators.


I feed on a bench, which I suppose might be similar to ground. And then some seed falls off. I began to feed the squirrels since so many do not like them, and then found the birds come too.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Cardinals are primarily ground feeders and love sunflower seeds. They will also get onto a feeder if they can get to the seed. They generally feed much later in the day (around 5:30PM) than other birds. Perhaps that is nature's way of protecting them since their bright red color (male) won't be as noticeable to predators.
> ...


I use the black oil sunflower seeds and boy is there a huge crop of sprouts around the bench. I should think some creatures would like the sprouts, but that does not seem to happen.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also frustrated with my internet lately. I keep losing explorer and firefox and have to restart. Beginning to think it is not my computer itself.
> ...


If you are operating on an older windows version things like that can happen because your version doesn't read the new stuff or something like that. Check available hard drive memory and RAM memory. Also depending on your internet source, we depend on satellites for signals and recently there have been sun flares that can interfere with reception but it also could be your telephone line, if you are using DSL. Is there noise when you talk to someone on your phone line? Worth checking out. If you had purchased a higher quality computer with lots of RAM memory, and you keep updated and scan for trogans, spamware and other stuff, it shouldn't be a problem.  I ran my office desk top Dell for 10 years on ME, believe it or not, up until 2 years ago, with little trouble, but had updated the RAM and hard drive five years before. One other thing that could be happening is a conflict in your software, firewall, virus blocker, etc. Try searching the "symptoms" each time this happens, there almost always is a solution from a tech person out there.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> my doctor is the same way mjs - he acts as though i am his only patient for the day - i really appreciate it. and he really listens to me.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It's great when there is a good relationship. My PA is new, but I'm about as happy with her as I was with the one I'd had for years. She is so well-informed and we discuss how things should be. I like to know stuff and she is good at explaining. I will be having to explain a little more about hypoglycemia because apparently she has not encountered one who wakes sweating in the middle of the night. I have to see what will work in taking a larger dose of metformin. My A1C level was ok, but not wonderful. I'm not willing to have to wake and eat a bit more than once a night.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > 81brighteyes said:
> ...


hummm - I think I would put them in the oven for a few minutes just to neutralize the germ (growing part). The bag or place you purchase should know if it has been heated or not. Nothing like a tall sunflower messing up your beautiful garden and sunflower stems have a fuzzy or prickly stem so critters don't like them.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pammie prayers for you and your mom. Budasha glad to hear everything went well! Jynx, get some good sleep that may help with the cough also. Lurker sometimes summer colds are worse than the winter ones. I am having good days and not so good still still some body aches, headache comes and goes throat is sensitive to some things. not sure what's flu related or other issues. this flu seems to linger quite a while with people. Prayers and hugs to all off to put laundry away and maybe knit a bit. started this shawl Saturday,it is called Lala's simple shawl


It seems that they may not have hit the flu strain quite right but even so it seems that having had the shot may make the situation less bad. Sounds like it's quite a bad year.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also frustrated with my internet lately. I keep losing explorer and firefox and have to restart. Beginning to think it is not my computer itself.
> ...


My computer is fairly new, Win7. I suspect my firefox problems are from some updates they did automatically. I am unable to print, and that is very frustrating because I print a tv guide from an internet site and then have it by my chair to mark and consult.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks to all for the kind words and thoughts for my mom. She has the flu with COPD complications. Hopefully the meds will begin to help. She is very weak. 

Healing wishes to everyone that is ill. My sis said that the ER was packed. Lots of sick folks out there. The nurse even brought my sis a mask to wear, and told her to wash her hands well.

Glad that we will have some hockey soon. It sure took them a long time to settle. These lockouts hurt everyone, especially the fans!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> here it is try again


that looks a very interesting colourway! I am working with a self striper in purple pink green and white- can be quite different how they work out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Julie: What is a Holland blind? I have never put curtains or drapes on my windows after replacing them in l981. They are double glazed and aluminum clad to wood with wood inserts that appear as triangular pains and I like the look of them. Now I am considering some changes so please describe or send a picture Marge.


they are a stiffened fabric blind on a roller, which allows one to adjust for the amount of sun you need to exclude- in my kitchen foe instance I use it to control the glare from the stainless steel sink bench. Years ago they came in horrible brown- but now we can buy them almost any colour, and they can be quite an attractive way of filtering the light. If you are finding it hard to follow my description, let me know and I will photograph the ones I have in the kitchen!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello Gang!
> 
> I can only post for a brief moment during the weekends. My weeks are solid with school again. After such a short term brake. Sighs.... I miss you guys so much.
> 
> ...


Can't wait these should be the real thing not open this and that. Marge.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > here it is try again
> ...


it is a sock yarn self stripping called indulgence distracto first time I have tried using a sock yarn

Jynx over the weekend I was flipping channels saw hockey and thought of you figured you would and others would be happy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my doctor is the same way mjs - he acts as though i am his only patient for the day - i really appreciate it. and he really listens to me.
> ...


Symptoms of hypoglycemia.
http://www.diabetes.ca/Files/kwd_signs.pdf


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I called GI Dr office today asked if they had any cancellations could they get me in sooner, she said yes they had and I now go this Thursday I stead of next wednesday. Pulp Fiction is on and its my favorite part where John Travolta and Ian Thurman are dancing. the subject matter is rough and seeing the parts out of order is different native always liked this movie. Just realized to night that the waiter is Steve Bucemi


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > It is after 4 in the morning.... I don't know if it is the new med. or just me.... but this staying up so late or not going to bed at all is getting out of hand.... I'm off to TRY and sleep... Night All.
> ...


I take 2-3 capsules(50-75mg) 0f Benadryl and have found it more effective. Melatonin should be taken earlier in the evening as it works on the light cycles and would probably have to be taken routinely. I found that it messed with my hormonal cycles and I had vaginal bleeding as a result,requiring a biopsy so I discontinued the Melatonin. Would only use it very occasionallly now. Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where do you find them agnes?
> ...


I wouldn't go much above the 40" as otherwise too much cord to manoeuvre- unless you want to knit two at a time on the same circular and then you do need a bigger one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Almost anything that ends up in a tube (whether knitted or seamed) can be knitted on a circular needle in a tube. Simply use slip markers to mark the increase areas (lime onyour waterfall)!
IOf course if it has a pattern of some type that can create problems- but if it is one in which all purl rows are worked as purl it is relatively easy (work all purl rows as a knit row) and then some ajustment of the pattern so that as the side stitches are not required.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > here it is try again
> ...


You need some fingerless mittens!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> [
> 
> For all who have seen this before, sorry for posting again but thought Designer might like to see it since it was my first and still only top down sweater.
> 
> Designer, here is the sweater from my top down one piece class. You have seen it before but I didn't mention that it was magic loop one piece. Sleeves were knit to a certain point and then put on contrasting yarn or holders, the rest of the sweater knit and then back up to knit the sleeves further down. The cable and pocket with bunny are my addition along with ribbon yarn. The class never finished so I had to finish this on my own from the written instructions. I am not good at doing that and much prefer a teacher, but I made it.


The bunny really does look cute peeking over th etop of the pocket. You can definatelly do magic loop- and probably don't much reinforcement after doing that. I do think you tend to put your abilities down- to come up with and do the cables and pocket for yourself! That is great.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Marge....*Love the sound of your windows.... Wish mine were double paned... T have diamond shaped inserts as well and like the look.... I was able to do a filet crochet curtain for the front door that had the same size diamonds with a flower in the center.... It was peach and has faded... I may try to bleach it out or dye it....

My computer also seems to hae a smilar problenm.... I had a tehnician out and it is better but still seem to lose internet access intermittently... especially when changing from one site to another.... My laptop is only two years ond and has Windows 7. I am almost wondering if it has anything to do with KP.....

As to the Benadryl.... I know many people can uses this to help with sleep.... I'm not one of them.... All through chemo they kept offering me a warm blanket and expectiong me to take a nap..... Instead, I cross stitched the whole time.... i WISH it would knock me out.... I'm sure it is a temporary situation... but I must get it solved.... This cold and flu season is not the time to not be rested.....


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my doctor is the same way mjs - he acts as though i am his only patient for the day - i really appreciate it. and he really listens to me.
> ...


Try a protein snack just before sleep with a small amt of fat such as peanut butter. The protein and fat are metabolised more slowly and therefore are possibly able to avoid drops of sugar that a carbohydrate load provides and also carbohydrates often trigger insulin production which may be coinciding with the effect of antihypoglycemics.(metformin) I would not recommend increasing the metformin as this might accentuate the drop. Marge.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

try opening both ends of tomato paste can and removing one pop it in freezer and then push it out when frozen and cut off what you need.It works well and you have less work. And we can knit more.Ha Ha


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The Mavericks have fallen behind. They are killing me with their lack of closing games. But, I won't give up! I keep hoping that things will turn around!

Off to bed when the game is over. Good night, and good health to all!


----------



## GABYJANES (Jan 5, 2013)

congradutes on your school i finished a four ear course thi past i am not impressed with all th digital things my self make me lazy. finally finished my courses with a 4.0 i am so happy i barly made it through high school so it was hard pulling 22 units a semester. long hard hours.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I've at last come to the end of posts which I have not been able to do for awhile. Fortunately I rarely get the colds and flus that run around since I've gotten the flu vaccine very early for the past 7 years or so. I can not remember the last virus I've had. All around me every one has been sick for very prolonged periods some as long as a month. I take lots of vitaminsa and antioxidants and try to eat well. I did have a period of malaise and lack of motivation though never any other symptoms. I pray for all of you who have encountered these vicious viral syndromes. 
I have been doing well except for the pain syndromes which I know will probably not go away. However, even they have been less since my girlfriend bought an electric fireplace for me. So I praise the Lord for every gift that he has given me. The clear cool air is bracing and really kind of pleasant when it does not accentuate the pain. We have had what is for us lots of wind and rain this season. Every day has had many thunder and clouds have been beautiful and sky very blue in contrast. My knitting has progressed on shawls, also doing dishcloths in between and sewing on purses. One is completed and I put many pockets inside fr pens, scissors, lipstick, tissues, phone, coin purses and etc. They are double layered with a heavy fusible iron on between each layer and very strong to hold extra wt. I wish I could photo and show you how useful they are. This wkend will be an assembly of witnesses so I will not be able to catch up until Mon. Love to all. Prayers for those who are ailing and HOPE for those facing trials. The workshops sound so wonderful. I purchased a sweater which I would love to have the pattern for. I bought it on a bus trip to Walmart at the start of Christmas shopping time. It is just the right warmth for indoors and layers very well. I wish I knew what it is called but it is circular and has a wide 6in border all around the edges and the front. which kind of falls in cascades when worn. I have seen it before, but it seems very popular right now. Signing off for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Shirley* i would think that the hockey fan base in Canada is even larger.... I was born in MI and grew up watching the original 6. Ice skating was a favorite activity and i even had my own rink for one season and 7 French Canadian brothers as neighbors and they wanted to play on my ice.... When ic Chicago, we attended many games and that old drink is a true fan paradise... The organ... the roar of the crowd.... My voice was always gone the next morning..... Many good memories...and we met so many of the players... My girls used rolled up soz as pucks and shot through the doorways.... When we moved to Texas, many a puck was shot into thedrywall in the garage off of a piece of metal.... SH played in an old guy's league... We had season tickets here in Texas for the Stars and I got to kiss the cup when they won it..... (I also got to kiss the Indianapilis 500 racing trophy.... so two of the richest tradittion tropies .) After 911.... metal detectors were installed at the arena.... I would put wooden needles in my back waistband.... and smuggle them in so that I could knit during the games..... The better the game, the fster I knit.... My seat was right next to a TV camera, so I had plenty of elbow room.... We hae a really great and fun farm team a coule of towns over and I was just getting ready to order tickets for DH's birthday.... since we are both having withdrawal symptoms...... YES... I am a hockey fanatic.... (And open-wheel car races).... Love the speed of the game..... My youngest DD shared our season tickets and one of her first words was the name of a famous Blackhawk..... Knitting, Hockey and Snow..... The year is off to a great start.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marge... your sweater sounds like what I have been trying to knit myself.... a hemline that is longer in front than back and very drapy..... Good find... Glad your pain is doing better and the electric fireplace is a wonderful addition.... 

I can't remember the last time I had the flu...... at least 30 years..... and I never got the shots until the last 3 years... beause the oncologist insisted..... I could usually count on one good cold though..... I'm a lot more aware now.... With age and longer recovery time,,, I just don't want to be sick.......


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Shirley* i would think that the hockey fan base in Canada is even larger.... I was born in MI and grew up watching the original 6. Ice skating was a favorite activity and i even had my own rink for one season and 7 French Canadian brothers as neighbors and they wanted to play on my ice.... When ic Chicago, we attended many games and that old drink is a true fan paradise... The organ... the roar of the crowd.... My voice was always gone the next morning..... Many good memories...and we met so many of the players... My girls used rolled up soz as pucks and shot through the doorways.... When we moved to Texas, many a puck was shot into thedrywall in the garage off of a piece of metal.... SH played in an old guy's league... We had season tickets here in Texas for the Stars and I got to kiss the cup when they won it..... (I also got to kiss the Indianapilis 500 racing trophy.... so two of the richest tradittion tropies .) After 911.... metal detectors were installed at the arena.... I would put wooden needles in my back waistband.... and smuggle them in so that I could knit during the games..... The better the game, the fster I knit.... My seat was right next to a TV camera, so I had plenty of elbow room.... We hae a really great and fun farm team a coule of towns over and I was just getting ready to order tickets for DH's birthday.... since we are both having withdrawal symptoms...... YES... I am a hockey fanatic.... (And open-wheel car races).... Love the speed of the game..... My youngest DD shared our season tickets and one of her first words was the name of a famous Blackhawk..... Knitting, Hockey and Snow..... The year is off to a great start.......


Calgary, my home town is hockey mad -- we really do have great fans we have a street down town called the Red Mile - all sorts of bars and restaurants with huge tv's and special prices for everything when the Flames are playing. I am not as bad as the rest of the family-- too busy I guess but I still do keep track of our flames. I remember when Wayne Gretzky played for Edmonton Oilers and there is really a competitive time between the Oilers and the Flames but everyone in Canada admired Wayne - broke everyone's heart when he was traded to the LA Kings. We nearly had a riot here in Alberta. It just isn't the same without the NHL-- i don't think it will make as much difference as far as damage up here but we do wonder about whether some of the borderline clubs will survive in the States. It isn't the same as when I was growing up. Toronto Maple Leafs and the Boston bruins were my Dad's favorite team.

that is where I learned to sing the American National Anthem and when we were wintering in the park in Mesa I remember we were at a Restaurant where they had sing alongs and all the Americans were singing the National Anthem and I was lustily singing it to. I was wearing a Canadian pin and we were with a bunch of Americans and Canadian friends -- a stranger came up to us and asked me how did I know the American anthem. I put on a serious smile and told him, that 'as we were guests in the United States it was just common courtesy that we would learn the anthem." he was so impressed until one of the Americans told him ' that isn't the truth - they watch the hockey games and hear the anthem all the time"

We watched Wayne play in Phoenix and there were many Canadianfans wearing their team sweaters there for that game.

I grew up skating - in the open air rinks with pot bellied stoves in little wooden club houses - I often wonder how we all didn't burn it down. Crack the whip skating and having crushes and hoping the boy we liked would ask us to skate. Skaters waltz in -20 degree weather. I skated in the New Year every year from Grade one until I was an adult. Nice place to grow up, even though I never did like the cold -- but looking back wouldn't pick anywhere else to live. Close to the Canadian rockies, blue sky. chinook arches bringing warm weather - Banff 90 minutes away, good people. can't ask for much more than that. A cold winter is worth it. You might remember the radio program Foster Hewitt an the hot stove gang - quite a few of our American friends remembered it even though it was a Canadian program, long before TV.

Off my soap box -- but I am a proud Canadian - as I know five is too. good neighbors - our two countries.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When you talk of hockey are you meaning Ice Hockey? or is 'normal' hockey a winter game?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> When you talk of hockey are you meaning Ice Hockey? or is 'normal' hockey a winter game?


Ice hockey - it is our most loved game. The National Hockey League NHL has both American and Canadian teams - and they have a lot of pretty good fans especially along the border , in Chicago, Boston, New York and the Canadian teams, although there are other American teams too.

We really enjoyed your footie and you should have seen my Canadian athletic husband trying to play cricket. The whole team fell on the ground laughing - all he said to them was - come to Canada and put on a pair of ice skates. we had so much fun down under, I personally liked the weather better than home although I found the summers a bit hot but at least you don't have to shovel it! grin


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The bunny really does look cute peeking over th etop of the pocket. You can definatelly do magic loop- and probably don't much reinforcement after doing that. I do think you tend to put your abilities down- to come up with and do the cables and pocket for yourself! That is great.


Thanks Darowil. I didn't know I could do it and it sat in my bag for months since the class didn't finish. I finally decided to try and finish and made up a simple pattern. The cable border is the first time I have ever knit a border and sewn it on. That's because I didn't want to do a zipper. Got the idea from watching E. Zimmerman Workshop DVD's. I am learning so much from her and on here too. I don't mean to put my abilities down but I am just doing so many things for the first time. Get a lot of ideas from looking at photos on KP or here and watching You Tube, plus I get books from the library on knitting every week. I do feel like I have learned more in the last year than I learned in my 5 yrs. of knitting 30 yrs. ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

margewhaples - where have you been - i've been missing you - was going to pm you today and i admit - i forgot. so glad you joined us - hope to see you again real soon.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Remember that statistically men can lose wt at a faster rate than women following equal regimes. This is a physiologic safety mechanist for women to maintain the species. It follows for most mammals. So do not be frustrated. Just continue and eventually if the calorie to exercise ratio is appropriate you will lose the wt. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the colors pup lover - hope we get a picture of the finished shawl.

sam



Pup lover said:


> here it is try again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marilyn - what a great idea - at least you don't waste any that way.

so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - hope you had a good time - we will be looking for you to come back real soon -we never run out of hot tea and there is always room at the table -don't be a stranger now - ya' hear.

sam



marilyn skinner said:


> try opening both ends of tomato paste can and removing one pop it in freezer and then push it out when frozen and cut off what you need.It works well and you have less work. And we can knit more.Ha Ha


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > When you talk of hockey are you meaning Ice Hockey? or is 'normal' hockey a winter game?
> ...


Once I saw the refrences to skating that seemed to come from talk of hockey I decided it was probably ice hockey. Oddly enough it is not to common over here! Seeing as in Adelaide we have one ice skating rink. I used to go regularly when I was in my late teens early twenties, and when I managed to skate across the rink instead of round the edges I thought I was doing well!
When you say footy was that Rugby as in NZ and Sydney or Aussies Rules as in the Southern States? Aussie Rules (at he local level) is what I follow. I also love the cricket- in fact going on Sunday, temperature should be OK only 33C forecast at this stage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Get a lot of ideas from looking at photos on KP or here and watching You Tube, plus I get books from the library on knitting every week. I do feel like I have learned more in the last year than I learned in my 5 yrs. of knitting 30 yrs. ago.


KP is a dangerous place thats for sure! Time consuming and at the same time showing you all these you just must knit in less knitting time!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We had the outdoor rinks with the stove in the warming house as well..... I still remember the outfit mom made me... a short skating skirt in royal ble cord. lined in red dsatin..I still cheer for the BlackHawks and Setroit... unlss the are playing. with a high shaped waistband. She gave me her cream sweater with a red and blue twisted cord tree of life on the front..... 

i still cheer for the BlackHawks and Detroit... unless tehy are playing the Stars..... I like the New York teams as well. 

Funny,,,, we always sing the Canadian anthem at the games as well.... (and Back Home in Indiana for the Indy race...) DH is the only Irishman i know who can't carry a tune in a bucket..... (Well, his brother was just as bad....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't say that the nighttime cough syrup is making me sleep, but i'm off to bed anyway. It is after 1..... If I'm not asdleep by two, i'll take a pill. I must get some things done tomorrow...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> where do you find them agnes?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I have have to buy them on line Sam,we only have one half decent LYS, 10 miles away, but they wont stock anything but metal needles, no wooden or bamboo needles and no Knitpro(UK Knitpics)says they are way to expensive,but they cost almost the same, just don't understand it...maybe I am the only knitter in Fife who uses them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where do you find them agnes?
> ...


That is not a very enterprising shop, is it? How much longer do you have to work? Can't be much now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Get a lot of ideas from looking at photos on KP or here and watching You Tube, plus I get books from the library on knitting every week. I do feel like I have learned more in the last year than I learned in my 5 yrs. of knitting 30 yrs. ago.
> ...


Oh for a comfy computer chair- mine is as hard as lumps!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I love making socks (magic loop) but don't always have a recipient in mind. On New Year's Eve, I looked over my stash and resolved AGAIN to work through it and complete numerous UFO's. This is what I hope is the first of many completions. Two pair were already done, two just needed closing but I frogged them back and made them a bit longer, two needed a second sock and one I started from scratch and completed. I am going to give them to my knitting group today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I love making socks (magic loop) but don't always have a recipient in mind. On New Year's Eve, I looked over my stash and resolved AGAIN to work through it and complete numerous UFO's. This is what I hope is the first of many completions. Two pair were already done, two just needed closing but I frogged them back and made them a bit longer, two needed a second sock and one I started from scratch and completed. I am going to give them to my knitting group today.


What beautiful work! Have you spoken with Darowil as you both do magic loop- my cables are too stiff- and I like DPN's so have not taken her class!

Oh for a life style where I could have a carpet like yours!!!!!!¬


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *Shirley* i would think that the hockey fan base in Canada is even larger.... I was born in MI and grew up watching the original 6. Ice skating was a favorite activity and i even had my own rink for one season and 7 French Canadian brothers as neighbors and they wanted to play on my ice.... When ic Chicago, we attended many games and that old drink is a true fan paradise... The organ... the roar of the crowd.... My voice was always gone the next morning..... Many good memories...and we met so many of the players... My girls used rolled up soz as pucks and shot through the doorways.... When we moved to Texas, many a puck was shot into thedrywall in the garage off of a piece of metal.... SH played in an old guy's league... We had season tickets here in Texas for the Stars and I got to kiss the cup when they won it..... (I also got to kiss the Indianapilis 500 racing trophy.... so two of the richest tradittion tropies .) After 911.... metal detectors were installed at the arena.... I would put wooden needles in my back waistband.... and smuggle them in so that I could knit during the games..... The better the game, the fster I knit.... My seat was right next to a TV camera, so I had plenty of elbow room.... We hae a really great and fun farm team a coule of towns over and I was just getting ready to order tickets for DH's birthday.... since we are both having withdrawal symptoms...... YES... I am a hockey fanatic.... (And open-wheel car races).... Love the speed of the game..... My youngest DD shared our season tickets and one of her first words was the name of a famous Blackhawk..... Knitting, Hockey and Snow..... The year is off to a great start.......
> ...


oooo...
I am no hockey fan, but please, let me take you all back to 1988... Calgary...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDApKlcesG4









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-rMfIyX4rM











in memorial...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't say that the nighttime cough syrup is making me sleep, but i'm off to bed anyway. It is after 1..... If I'm not asdleep by two, i'll take a pill. I must get some things done tomorrow...


I still think you should try melatonin - it's the natural sleep hormone (no, not natural as extracted from people / animals, but the same substance) and though not always effective, at least never dangerous... there are practically no side effects from taking it... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melatonin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Can't say that the nighttime cough syrup is making me sleep, but i'm off to bed anyway. It is after 1..... If I'm not asdleep by two, i'll take a pill. I must get some things done tomorrow...
> ...


i think I may bring up this possibility for myself when next I see the doctor- because of the Warfarin I have to be very careful what I am ingesting!
Good to see you Kati!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Now these are nice pair of socks.


My Mom would LOVE these, :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks Gweniepooh, so far so good.
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Glad your surgery went well, sorry was not here sooner, so far behind in all the posts :-( But keeping you in prayers for a quick and painless recovery :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I agree with you Lurker.....and it is a busy shop so it cant be because of lack of sales............and I finished today......at 2pm it is now 3pm ......whoopie dooooooo !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I am comfy on the settee.......I have a laptop on a tilting laptop table with a handy ledge at side for all my bits and pieces .. plus coffee :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well it appears that we are experiencing a lull in the action tonight folks!! I have caught up and I'm still looking for the note that Marianne is home - but I guess she is so HIP HIP for her!! Good thoughts to all that are ailing - DH is in a holding pattern until we see the hemo dr. on Monday afternoon. But I know that the labs I picked up Friday are not good - I should PM 5 - but it looks like she has had a problem with her PM's -- I need to go do more research on sedimentation rate - normal range is 0-15 mm/hr - DH is testing at 65.... wbc, rbc and hgb all in low range but not critical except wbc. Do you think we have heard from the dr..... I picked up the results Friday mid day - and it showed that the criticals had been called in to the dr. already..... grrrrrrrrr - gotta go DH is wondering why I'm in the other room and not hanging out with him!! It's so much easier to type on the desk top than on my iPad!! I'll check in later - love to all - AZ


AZ, I have been keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers, so hope that things are better, I have the opposite problem with my blood, the red cells too low and the white too high, yet no infections of any type to cause the whites to be so high. That is the problem, my red blood cells "die" off to quickly and cannot "compete" with the white. This of course is all layman's terms so that I could better understand what is going on. So hope they are able to find the cause of your DH's problems and get them corrected. Always in our prayers here for sure!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Go Phoenix Coyotes!!!

Pontuf



purl2diva said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I am so happy.... FINALLY, the hockey lock-out is over..... I really had given up all hope of a season this year..... Now I really have to get a simple project going....the better the game, the faster I knit.... Can't wait for all the games... no more channel surfing for DH........ Yeah....
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to share since you folks listen to me whine about my cast; DH took this pic of me working on the WF top in designer's workshop.
> 
> Kate can't get over how big Luke is getting already. Love the picture with Grandpa.
> 
> ...


Love the purple cast, so glad they make colors these days. I broke my arm a few years ago, was in a cast for 5 months ( due to blood problems my bones take forever to heal) so I had all the colors at one time or another! So glad you are able to knit with the cast, as I am fond of saying "If there's a will, there's a way" :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Bring on the rest of your life- as you said wooopde doooopde dooo! I am looking forward to seeing what comes off your needles!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Well it appears that we are experiencing a lull in the action tonight folks!! I have caught up and I'm still looking for the note that Marianne is home - but I guess she is so HIP HIP for her!! Good thoughts to all that are ailing - DH is in a holding pattern until we see the hemo dr. on Monday afternoon. But I know that the labs I picked up Friday are not good - I should PM 5 - but it looks like she has had a problem with her PM's -- I need to go do more research on sedimentation rate - normal range is 0-15 mm/hr - DH is testing at 65.... wbc, rbc and hgb all in low range but not critical except wbc. Do you think we have heard from the dr..... I picked up the results Friday mid day - and it showed that the criticals had been called in to the dr. already..... grrrrrrrrr - gotta go DH is wondering why I'm in the other room and not hanging out with him!! It's so much easier to type on the desk top than on my iPad!! I'll check in later - love to all - AZ
> ...


Morning- Marianne!!! Good to see you back here! hope the red is still good- are you able to knit at all?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good Morning Marianne!

XO
Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

After reading the symptoms for hyperglycemic these sound like my symptoms the last month. What kind of tests are needed to determine?

My other problem s this #%¥&#% iPad. It is constantly rewriting what I have written! See what I mean. I wrote "is" and it took off the "i". It constantly takes letters off and changes my words. Any other iPad users have this problem? I don't have this problem on my iPhone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> After reading the symptoms for hyperglycemic these sound like my symptoms the last month. What kind of tests are needed to determine?
> 
> My other problem s this #%¥&#% iPad. It is constantly rewriting what I have written! See what I mean. I wrote "is" and it took off the "i". It constantly takes letters off and changes my words. Any other iPad users have this problem? I don't have this problem on my iPhone.


I have been having that problem with my Kindle Fire, I have to sometimes retype the word 4 times before it will leave it alone! Frustrating to say the least!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I didn't ski often, but I could make it down the hill without falling if it wasn't too difficult a hill. But, now I can't do it. I guess I could if I got an extremely expensive knee brace, but it wouldn't be worth it since I probably wouldn't even go but a couple of times. I really enjoyed skiing and do miss it.


I used to love to ski, learned in South Lake Tahoe many years ago. Of course that was all downhill, when I moved to Co, I learned to cross country and that was the best!! I never tried the snowboard, I had a hard enough time trying to stay upright with 2 ski's and 2 poles :lol: When I got snowshoes I was even more adventurous, I spent hours out walking in the woods around the lodge. I did learn to cut trails, between the snowshoes and the snowmobile I had trails that many others would come and use to cross country on. I so miss those adventures. :-(


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

A healthy baby is what you want. I had four boys - really would have loved a girl, but loved all my boys from the day they were born. Then we had four Grandsons before our pink bundle arrived, and then another grandson. Loved all of them it does not matter what sex they are. We feel very blessed to have healthy children and grandchildren. Children are a true miracle. Wishing you a safe arrival of your new baby


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> After reading the symptoms for hyperglycemic these sound like my symptoms the last month. What kind of tests are needed to determine?
> 
> My other problem s this #%¥&#% iPad. It is constantly rewriting what I have written! See what I mean. I wrote "is" and it took off the "i". It constantly takes letters off and changes my words. Any other iPad users have this problem? I don't have this problem on my iPhone.


*chuckles* Spelling checks! I was always getting red marks on my pages at school!

The hypo (low) and hyper (high) glycemic symptoms are almost virtually the same. If the doc is wanting to add another metformin tablet to any diabetic's regime, then the person has hyperglycemic tendancies. ie. the person has uncontrolled diabetes with the blood sugar going on the high side. The person who is not on insulin but is controlled with oral medications usually will never get such a low blood sugar as to render the person unable to do anything, because their body will not allow the blood sugar to get so low. Insulin is another matter completely when it is added into the diabetic's regime. Zoe


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, good heavens - we're up to 50 pages. I will have to catch up later. I was fussing with my computer last night. I had to quit before I made it into a fish habitat at the nearest lake.

The rain is starting to move in here. I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts, just hopefully without anything severe happening.

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Marianne, nice to see you here and posting! Hope your day goes lovely for you! What are you knitting on today?
gentle hugs for you! Zoe


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy to see you Marianne, hope you are resting and feeling better!

Purl2diva, what wonderful socks! Love the colors you have used.

Patocenizo glad that your surgery went well and that you are able to get by with just advil. Pain killers always knock me for a loop and I cant do anything.

Lurker, Im with you on the carpet thing. Ours is like 45 years old and needs to be replaced desparately, Im sure the crud it has disingrated into underneath contributes to my allergies, however, funds are not there yet to replace it. Seems like everytime I think we are getting close enough to having an extra cushion to do it something happens. This time is my health, which I know is more important but still frustrating and disappointing to have the funds go elsewhere. 

Better get back to work, bookkeeping day, balancing accounts etc., preparing year end stuff. Cant wait to get home and knit!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Oh, good heavens - we're up to 50 pages. I will have to catch up later. I was fussing with my computer last night. I had to quit before I made it into a fish habitat at the nearest lake.
> 
> The rain is starting to move in here. I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts, just hopefully without anything severe happening.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well.


LOL made me laugh with the fish habitat! My dad drops used Christmas trees into the lake to make fish habitats, .... wonder how they would like computers?

They are calling for rain to start here I believe on Thursday and a fairly good chance for a couple of days, sure hope we get it. The farmers are really going to be hurting this year if we dont get something soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Calling all hockey fans!!!!! wooooooooeeeeeeeee, someone roars...Bobby scores! The good old hockey game is the best game you can name!. . . . . . .hahah
Welcome back all you hockey players!!!! impatiently waiting for Saturday night here! Go Winnipeg Jets, Go!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES! Same problem here!
Sometimes I have to write the same word a few times. And I hate when I punch in letters and they don't show up on the screen

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > After reading the symptoms for hyperglycemic these sound like my symptoms the last month. What kind of tests are needed to determine?
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Handy ... Yummy recipe and, yes, pyillo dough is the pastry. The pan you are picturing is called a casserole pan or baking dish, Feta would be a good salty cheese choice..... The recipe is a little like a spinach quiche but in the phyllo dough rather than a pie shell..... Good eating.....


Cindi makes a dish similar to this called Spanakopita, it's Greek of course but a traditional dish that is made with Feta, Spinach, onion and Filo dough. She calls it by the nickname of Spinach pie. I cannot have the Feta or the Spinach so can only say that she made this for our Christmas Eve dinner, it makes 2 9x13 pans there were no leftovers!! The recipe is in Greek, she has promised to translate for my DIL and our friend Deb, so will post when she finally has that done.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HMMMM. hope I'm not diabetic....

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > After reading the symptoms for hyperglycemic these sound like my symptoms the last month. What kind of tests are needed to determine?
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

budasha said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Keeping you and DH in prayers..so sorry I wasn't on yesterday but you and yours are on our daily prayer list!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie, cherish the time you have with her. She raised a beautiful talented and caring daughter.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> just got his email from "cupcake project" - i get their newsletter - thought this was a great idea - she also dyed them brown - drew on the laces and made them into footballs for super bowl sunday.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Oh Sam I will have to have C look for this, I love jalapeno's almost anyway!! This would be great on a burger and fries :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We were talking about colostomies and now do you see the ads for colostomy supplies! LOL. HMMM,...is big brother watching/ reading us?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope that everyone is having a good day and anyone with health problems improve soon x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I love making socks (magic loop) but don't always have a recipient in mind. On New Year's Eve, I looked over my stash and resolved AGAIN to work through it and complete numerous UFO's. This is what I hope is the first of many completions. Two pair were already done, two just needed closing but I frogged them back and made them a bit longer, two needed a second sock and one I started from scratch and completed. I am going to give them to my knitting group today.


They are wonderful! I am on my first pair of mittens with magic loop and it is sooo much easier. I am just getting to the top of the first mitten. do you cast off up the sides or around the sock, for the cast off. I have never decided which way I like best. I only started using dpns a couple of years ago and quite like them but the magic loop is much quicker in my opinion. I even am putting a cable on this pair of full mittens. I had no trouble doing the thumb increases - it isn't any different than with dpns as far as what you do, which is nice. I am not following a pattern -- but am just getting to the cast off. I think I will c/o up the sides so that the mitten lies flat --

I think your socks are wonderful. someone will really appreciate them - very impressive! I would love to know what you do for the toes of your socks. Shirley


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your retirement!
Such beautiful flowers and such generous gifts!

Pontuf

quote=agnescr]These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......[/quote]


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with you Lurker.....and it is a busy shop so it cant be because of lack of sales............and I finished today......at 2pm it is now 3pm ......whoopie dooooooo !!!!!!!!!![/quote]

Yeah, Agnes!!!! Congratulations and may the best be in your future. You deserve it!!

Knit on, girl!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We were talking about colostomies and now do you see the ads for colostomy supplies! LOL. HMMM,...is big brother watching/ reading us?


Pontuf I have noticed this happening on the main forum too. An add appears which seems to be tied into the post.

I posted the other day and immediately there was an add for a Calgary store -- not sure how that works. made me wonder !

Can't figure out how it knew my post was from Calgary- could it be that there is a company contracted to advertise different 
things after posts from certain areas. I know I am proud to be from Calgary, but I don't expect Calgary adds to show up on the KP main section when I post. In comparison to other places around the world we are small potatoes -- something weird.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Alva said:


> A healthy baby is what you want. I had four boys - really would have loved a girl, but loved all my boys from the day they were born. Then we had four Grandsons before our pink bundle arrived, and then another grandson. Loved all of them it does not matter what sex they are. We feel very blessed to have healthy children and grandchildren. Children are a true miracle. Wishing you a safe arrival of your new baby


Welcome Alva, to Sam's table- I sure he will greet you personally later- we love having new faces, and talking of our lives, and the work, knitting or crochet- and other handcrafts that we are doing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> We had the outdoor rinks with the stove in the warming house as well..... I still remember the outfit mom made me... a short skating skirt in royal ble cord. lined in red dsatin..I still cheer for the BlackHawks and Setroit... unlss the are playing. with a high shaped waistband. She gave me her cream sweater with a red and blue twisted cord tree of life on the front.....
> 
> i still cheer for the BlackHawks and Detroit... unless tehy are playing the Stars..... I like the New York teams as well.
> 
> Funny,,,, we always sing the Canadian anthem at the games as well.... (and Back Home in Indiana for the Indy race...) DH is the only Irishman i know who can't carry a tune in a bucket..... (Well, his brother was just as bad....)


I used to skate on the lake across from my house when I lived with my aunt. I swear when I was in Toronto, that the guys skated on even frozen puddles, LOL , but they did flood the school yard and play hockey there. My nephew played professionally for a while but I know he wasn't famous and my grandparent's neighbor's son played somewhere in NY. That was years and years ago. I did learn to skate and take lessons at an inside rink in Toronto, but the move to Fla., turned my interests to water-skiing. ;-)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......


I hope you enjoy your retirement - you have earned it. You will seem to have a bit of extra time for about 3 weeks and before you know it you will be busier and happier than you have ever been. This does depend on you. I wish you a happy, healthy 
time - and hope you are able to do all the things you have wanted to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy to see you Marianne, hope you are resting and feeling better!
> 
> Purl2diva, what wonderful socks! Love the colors you have used.
> 
> ...


My carpet is not quite as old- but would have to be around 20-25 years- is synthetic- ie, has burn marks in places- And where the dogs have dragged unsuspected bones grease marks that will not budge. I even went to the extent of buying one of these carpet cleaners, but it just does not respond as will a wool. The landlord suggested new carpet but I could not face the upheaval that would cause. Must get out doors with the rubbish for collection- missed it last week- it was pouring rain and I could not face it that morning- and they went through right at 7 am!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Goooooooooood Morning (almost afternoon :roll: ) my friends!!! 
I am feeling good and moving around much easier today! I have been working on a project and will try to get C to help me with a picture of it later today. I did go to my doctor yesterday, I have such a memory problem the last week that it was really starting to upset me. Turns out that 2 of the meds they have me on will cause temporary issues. But it should be better after the meds are discontinued. They want to keep me on this regiment for at least the rest of this month (anti rejection and something else) then see how the liver is progressing before any decisions are made. 
We are in process of finally taking down all the decorations. C has this all planned out and I am going to help but mainly just sitting in my chair and wrapping or boxing. Our neighbor went with her to the storage room and helped load the totes to bring home, he will help her again this evening take them all back. Our attic space has no boards down for storage so we have a small storage unit that houses items that we need to keep but have no space for here. 
I am knitting, slowly but surely, I tend to fall asleep too easily these days, I'm sure it's the meds, so not like me at all but I know that I'll be back to normal again soon. 
I cannot express how the prayers and good wishes meant to me during all of this, I know I have said this before but each of you has touched my heart so deeply. 
My thoughts and prayers are with each of you, I know there are several going through major issues either themselves or DH or other family members, just know I keep you close in prayers also. Lurker and Sorelena and Dreamweaver, colds are miserable, I hope that you are feeling better soon. Dreamweaver, I hope you find a way to get some sleep, wish I could share some of my sleepiness with you for sure! 
I don't mean to slight anyone, I have tried to find other names that are in need of healing, just know that when I read I put your names up for healing and share with C and Mom so they add you to their prayers also. 
I love all the pictures, such wonderful works coming from my talented friends!!!! Recipes that sound delicious, I have put them on Evernote and will try them as I am allowed back in my kitchen! 
C is harping for me to take my noon meds and lay down for awhile, so I will close this novel for a bit. I have caught up on this weeks posts, hope to go back and read the ones that I have missed also. 
Take good care, sending you each Loves, Hugs and Prayers in all that you do, 
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Goooooooooood Morning (almost afternoon :roll: ) my friends!!!
> I am feeling good and moving around much easier today! I have been working on a project and will try to get C to help me with a picture of it later today. I did go to my doctor yesterday, I have such a memory problem the last week that it was really starting to upset me. Turns out that 2 of the meds they have me on will cause temporary issues. But it should be better after the meds are discontinued. They want to keep me on this regiment for at least the rest of this month (anti rejection and something else) then see how the liver is progressing before any decisions are made.
> We are in process of finally taking down all the decorations. C has this all planned out and I am going to help but mainly just sitting in my chair and wrapping or boxing. Our neighbor went with her to the storage room and helped load the totes to bring home, he will help her again this evening take them all back. Our attic space has no boards down for storage so we have a small storage unit that houses items that we need to keep but have no space for here.
> I am knitting, slowly but surely, I tend to fall asleep too easily these days, I'm sure it's the meds, so not like me at all but I know that I'll be back to normal again soon.
> ...


love and Hugs to you Marianne- and don't ever feel you have slighted someone, we are just so glad that you are back home, and surrounded by loving, with C. and Mom, and your two boys, who did so much to help C. in the kitchen, you are an icon of hope, for us all, with our petty problems [or I should say for me with my petty problems] God Bless!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I did go to my doctor yesterday, I have such a memory problem the last week that it was really starting to upset me. Turns out that 2 of the meds they have me on will cause temporary issues. But it should be better after the meds are discontinued.
> Marianne


Marianne- Just to reassure you about the memory problems. My husband had a lot of major heart surgery and was on many different meds. (still is) although doing exceptionally well. He found that for a couple of months after the surgery his memory was affected. He still doesn't remember a lot about the first month or two, but he is having no problems at all now. The Doctor said that after major trauma and huge amounts of stress, plus new meds, it is often what happens. So try not to worry about it. You have been through so much stress for such a long time, as well as surgery so it is quite normal.

I have had you in my prayers as have all the other members of the TP. This is such a wonderful place and I am glad you are back here. I heard nothing but wonderful things about you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......


what a lovely bouquet! and with the gum leaves, You will have to hie you to a better LYS maybe one in Edinburgh if you get a chance? although that is not exactly a local!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......
> ...


Lurker yarn shops in Edinburgh as as plentiful as hen's teeth,went there about 3 months ago for a good search and found nothing


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't ski often, but I could make it down the hill without falling if it wasn't too difficult a hill. But, now I can't do it. I guess I could if I got an extremely expensive knee brace, but it wouldn't be worth it since I probably wouldn't even go but a couple of times. I really enjoyed skiing and do miss it.
> ...


Ooooo...
You did have so wonderful adventures...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


deary me- and there was me thinking Edinburgh was such a beautiful city of culture- I will have to check with my old school pal near Inverurie where she gets her yarn [Daviot to be exact] I think she shops largely in Aberdeen, but that would be a hike for you too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Goooooooooood Morning (almost afternoon :roll: ) my friends!!!
> I am feeling good and moving around much easier today! I have been working on a project and will try to get C to help me with a picture of it later today. I did go to my doctor yesterday, I have such a memory problem the last week that it was really starting to upset me. Turns out that 2 of the meds they have me on will cause temporary issues. But it should be better after the meds are discontinued. They want to keep me on this regiment for at least the rest of this month (anti rejection and something else) then see how the liver is progressing before any decisions are made.
> We are in process of finally taking down all the decorations. C has this all planned out and I am going to help but mainly just sitting in my chair and wrapping or boxing. Our neighbor went with her to the storage room and helped load the totes to bring home, he will help her again this evening take them all back. Our attic space has no boards down for storage so we have a small storage unit that houses items that we need to keep but have no space for here.
> I am knitting, slowly but surely, I tend to fall asleep too easily these days, I'm sure it's the meds, so not like me at all but I know that I'll be back to normal again soon.
> ...


How wonderful to see this post Marianne. I think it is a blessing in disguise that the meds make you sleepy, as you will get more rest that way. The memory part is never fun and good to know that is also attributed to the meds. Continue to heal and we will contribute to support you with prayers.
Hugs and love,
Daralene


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......


Beautiful flowers Agnes. How nice to have a clock and some money as a token of appreciation.

Hope you enjoy retirement as much as I do mine. Funny how my mornings started getting later and later. I swore they wouldn't, but they did. A benefit I love is that when I don't sleep well, I can sleep in and if I don't feel well, I can take care of myself. And, I can knit alone or with friends. 
Congratulations and wishes for loads of yarn and knitting time to go with it. :thumbup: 
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Congratulations on your retirement!
> Such beautiful flowers and such generous gifts!
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


[/quote]

Love the new avatar Pontuf. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful lady with her lovey dogs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > We were talking about colostomies and now do you see the ads for colostomy supplies! LOL. HMMM,...is big brother watching/ reading us?
> ...


Talk about Big Brother. There is talk about a DVR that will be able to see you in your room and how you are reacting to a program and will gear the ads specifically to you. Glad I am off the cable if this is what it will be coming to.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Never heard the term hie or as plentiful as hen's teeth. LOL Love those and love learning new things. I've got to use that one about the hen's teeth. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Great news!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Lurker it is indeed a small world....I am from Inverness and Daviot is not far from there.......my eldest sister and her husband stayed there when he was in the Highland Constabulary and they lived in the Police house there, small white cottage at the bottom of the hill from Daviot


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Pamela is a JP- and drives regularly to Inverness for the court and training! They have a beautiful house, and Pamela is a marvelous gardener. Although her knitting has gone to one side for a little- where there is no compulsion, no point in turning it into a burden! Her Mum, who is in a nursing home used to babysit us three, after school, while Mum worked in the Market Garden she was building up- this was at Balmaha.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


lol, like putting socks on a rooster!!!!! Zoe


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> [When my G/children were young & didn't like spinach my DD had her own solution, she used to get them to help her make pancakes. They all mixed the flour,eggs, milk,etc. & each one had a turn at whisking it, then my DD said a magic spell over it & covered it with a cloth. The mixture was left to thicken & kiddies went to play. As soon as they were out of the room a packet of frozen chopped spinach was quickly stirred in. The spell worked!! Green pancakes were cooked & the kids added their own fillings & really enjoyed them. They never seemed to realise the spinach was in them, but they so enjoyed the "magic".
> 
> Tessa


that is just awesome! I love this 'trick'


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> here it is try again (shawl pictures)


Nice colors! :thumbup:

**
Alright, I'm caught up again. Now to wrap up here at work so I can head home. I'm fighting off a mild something-or-another so I'm just gonna head back to the barn, sit on the couch with the kitties & go to bed early.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting. Oh yes, did the Latvian Twist and for the other end I knit it separately and then wove it on. That isn't a dance, but the stitches that make the flounce on the ends. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful combinations of texture and colors, Daralene!!! And does this grace your neck? Very pretty! Zoe


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Goooooooooood Morning (almost afternoon :roll: ) my friends!!!
> I am feeling good and moving around much easier today! ..........................................
> Take good care, sending you each Loves, Hugs and Prayers in all that you do,
> Marianne


Glad to have you back Marianne!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Going out for coffee with Mom and Dad this afternoon! It is warm and beautiful outside at the moment. A blizzard is supposed to move in this evening. hmmmmmmmmmmmm, more snow!! I am dreaming of snowangels and snowbunnies flying around! *chuckles* it is all grand! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting.


i covet the improvisations on Bela Bartok!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting.


Love love love it, the colors are prefect. I imagine it is nice and warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting.
> ...


It is rather a work of art, isn't it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Yes it sure is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Beautiful combinations of texture and colors, Daralene!!! And does this grace your neck? Very pretty! Zoe


Sadly no. We will see. I think someone wants it. Now that it is done if they don't want it I will be a very happy person as I wanted it for myself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Going out for coffee with Mom and Dad this afternoon! It is warm and beautiful outside at the moment. A blizzard is supposed to move in this evening. hmmmmmmmmmmmm, more snow!! I am dreaming of snowangels and snowbunnies flying around! *chuckles* it is all grand! Zoe


What a beautiful way to spend the day before you get snowed in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an experiment of mine.
> ...


I have found that unless there is a HUGE difference, quite often different yarns can be put together and they make a wonderful finished project, just like your project (which, by the way, is wonderful)-- I have done it often in my sweaters. I often use sport weight and worsted together. You just have to be careful where in the sweater you do so. As I am two completely different sizes between my top and my bottom, I have used a heavier yarn for the top, and a slightly lighter weight for the bottom. I have also used angora and lots of other yarns in a multi colored sweater. It is a fun process.

You can also do the same thing with cowls and shawls. It opens a whole new world. I would wear that shawl and love it . so would a lot of my friends. it is gorgeous. Things like these 
free us to try new techniques , it is very satisfying to come up with something that is one of a kind. I am always trying 'one of a kind' and much prefer it than staying in the 'box'

good job Daralene. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting.
> ...


 :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting.
> ...


Thanks. I called the store where this yarn was made in Ohio and ordered more of their yarn as a man wants a scarf done like this in navy. I think I will need to buy some black to add to it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Thank you so much. That is truly a beautiful compliment.    My friends here always make my day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Thank you so much Shirley. Compliments from my experienced friends on here like you, Lurker, Caren and so many more mean so much to me. Very encouraging as well as all of you being inspirational. Can't wait to do Lurker's scarf at her workshop.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I posted a picture of the yarn I received my from friend from New Delhi, India, 
Ranji, who I met on KP. We have become fast friends. She is visiting in BC with her daughter while a new Grand baby is born - until the end of March. I admire her crochet work and pm'd her awhile ago and we have become great friends. 
A parcel arrived in the mail with this absolutely gorgeous yarn -- enough for two sweaters I believe. 

I wrote her because she showed a project on pictures and I admired the wonderful purple, (amathyst) (I am spelling it incorrectly) yarn and guess what one of my new sweaters will be??? I thought some of you might not see it on Main. I am so thrilled that someone from India would send me some yarn that she bought in a market in New Delhi and bring it all the way to British Columbia and mail it to Alberta. 

well travelled and so beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our lys handles knitpics and one other brand of wooden needle but for what she charges i can get them cheaper online. i do buy yarn from her but that is about all.

sam



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where do you find them agnes?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's right - i forgot - retirement day shouldn't be too far away is it agnes?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

boy - i wish i was in your knitting group purl2diva.

sam

i want the far left pair on the top row of four. lol



purl2diva said:


> I love making socks (magic loop) but don't always have a recipient in mind. On New Year's Eve, I looked over my stash and resolved AGAIN to work through it and complete numerous UFO's. This is what I hope is the first of many completions. Two pair were already done, two just needed closing but I frogged them back and made them a bit longer, two needed a second sock and one I started from scratch and completed. I am going to give them to my knitting group today.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It truly is a work of art- you have to know what to put together to make a pleasing project- obviously you have a good 'eye' which is a great ability to have. it is just beautiful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - it is so good to see you on the ktp - i wonder what is going on when i don't see you for a while. i hope c is making you rest a lot and that you are being a good patient. lol continued healing energy winging it's way to you.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Well it appears that we are experiencing a lull in the action tonight folks!! I have caught up and I'm still looking for the note that Marianne is home - but I guess she is so HIP HIP for her!! Good thoughts to all that are ailing - DH is in a holding pattern until we see the hemo dr. on Monday afternoon. But I know that the labs I picked up Friday are not good - I should PM 5 - but it looks like she has had a problem with her PM's -- I need to go do more research on sedimentation rate - normal range is 0-15 mm/hr - DH is testing at 65.... wbc, rbc and hgb all in low range but not critical except wbc. Do you think we have heard from the dr..... I picked up the results Friday mid day - and it showed that the criticals had been called in to the dr. already..... grrrrrrrrr - gotta go DH is wondering why I'm in the other room and not hanging out with him!! It's so much easier to type on the desk top than on my iPad!! I'll check in later - love to all - AZ
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a picture of the yarn I received my from friend from New Delhi, India,
> Ranji, who I met on KP. We have become fast friends. She is visiting in BC with her daughter while a new Grand baby is born - until the end of March. I admire her crochet work and pm'd her awhile ago and we have become great friends.
> A parcel arrived in the mail with this absolutely gorgeous yarn -- enough for two sweaters I believe.
> 
> ...


They are truly the colour of jewels!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the colors!!!



Pup lover said:


> here it is try again


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
All of your positive vibes and prayers seemed to work. DH had the appointment with the hemo/onco dr yesterday and she is convinced that his problem is with the meds the GI dr has him on. So convinced that she is referring DH to the GI he tried to switch to a couple of months ago... and going to call said dr to make sure we get accepted as a patient. We have been saying all along that this drug was the problem and even after DH's hospitalization and transfusions that dr wouldn't budge on what he thought... talk about a no confidence vote.... so relieved and so hopeful that this is the case - we will see how it goes, but we are both very encouraged. Now to go back and see how everyone else has been the last couple of days!! love to all - Sandi/AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
> All of your positive vibes and prayers seemed to work. DH had the appointment with the hemo/onco dr yesterday and she is convinced that his problem is with the meds the GI dr has him on. So convinced that she is referring DH to the GI he tried to switch to a couple of months ago... and going to call said dr to make sure we get accepted as a patient. We have been saying all along that this drug was the problem and even after DH's hospitalization and transfusions that dr wouldn't budge on what he thought... talk about a no confidence vote.... so relieved and so hopeful that this is the case - we will see how it goes, but we are both very encouraged. Now to go back and see how everyone else has been the last couple of days!! love to all - Sandi/AZ


So hoping for you that that will prove to be the case! A second opinion can be so important!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG !!!! Where does it stop!

pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe the little men inside need retraining.

sam



Pontuf said:


> My other problem s this #%¥&#% iPad. It is constantly rewriting what I have written! See what I mean. I wrote "is" and it took off the "i". It constantly takes letters off and changes my words. Any other iPad users have this problem? I don't have this problem on my iPhone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
> All of your positive vibes and prayers seemed to work. DH had the appointment with the hemo/onco dr yesterday and she is convinced that his problem is with the meds the GI dr has him on. So convinced that she is referring DH to the GI he tried to switch to a couple of months ago... and going to call said dr to make sure we get accepted as a patient. We have been saying all along that this drug was the problem and even after DH's hospitalization and transfusions that dr wouldn't budge on what he thought... talk about a no confidence vote.... so relieved and so hopeful that this is the case - we will see how it goes, but we are both very encouraged. Now to go back and see how everyone else has been the last couple of days!! love to all - Sandi/AZ


I am so happy for you. I have learned the past 4 years that doctors can sometimes be wrong. it sounds like you are a great advocate for him. I hope this solves your problems. It sounds as if it might. my thoughts are with you and I hope things improve for him. hurts us when people we love are hurting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you alva for the good wishes - and i want to welcome you to our knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time and will return very soon - we love lots of people in the conversation - makes it so much more interesting. we always have lots of fresh hot tea and plenty of room at the table - we'll be looking for you real soon.

sam



Alva said:


> A healthy baby is what you want. I had four boys - really would have loved a girl, but loved all my boys from the day they were born. Then we had four Grandsons before our pink bundle arrived, and then another grandson. Loved all of them it does not matter what sex they are. We feel very blessed to have healthy children and grandchildren. Children are a true miracle. Wishing you a safe arrival of your new baby


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are having the weather we are to have friday and saturday - i can hardly wait.

sam



Redkimba said:


> The rain is starting to move in here. I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts, just hopefully without anything severe happening.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's right - i forgot - retirement day shouldn't be too far away is it agnes?
> 
> sam
> 
> I finished my working life at 2pm uk time Sam....just sat and done nothing when I got home will clean house tomorrow and be all set for a weekend of laziness lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe the little men inside need retraining.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Mine need retraining too, makes for some pretty interesting text messages.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Puplover* Great yarn...... I'm anxious to start another shawl.....
> 
> This cough is different from the one I've had all year... I don't cough when I sleep...it comes in fits and spells.... My poor nose is so sore... but I'm putting anitbiotic cream in it... hope it heals and stops bleeding soon.... I don't really feel bad but I know that I need to be rested to stave off any other infections..... Hope you have a full revcovery soon.... Sounds like this is going to be atough winter all over the country...


Gosh, you've been stuck with this cough for such a long time. I know how miserable it can be. I hope you're able to overcome it soon.

Sorlenna, hope you're feeling better soon too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Purl2diva the socks are great; wish I were part of your group. Lucky folks.

Marianne so good to see you back on line. As Angora said it is a blessing that the meds are making you rest; just take it easy and continue to heal.

Pontuf love the new avatar. Such a pretty lady you are.

Shirley the yarn from your friend is beautiful. Makes me feel mall cozy.

Sandy so,so glad you will be getting a second opinion. You've got to have confidence in your doctor.

I know I'm forgetting someone/something but that's the way this cookie crumbles. Had a general check up today and all is well. Did get the shingles shot today and was thrilled my insurance covered all costs. Also got prescription for DH to get his.

Just realized that I was getting chilly and noticed that I had once again let the fire go out in the wood burning stove. Will go stoke it up and check in again in a bit. Peace and love to all. Gweniepooh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah agnes - beautiful flowers - it's a great arrangement - now you can visit your lys - lol. congratulations on your retirement.

sam



agnescr said:


> These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was it...AGNESCR your flowers are beautiful. May you be happy and content as you begin retirement. It is nice being able to do what you want when you want. Blessings to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like life is moving on and that there is some improvement - you be sure and listen to c and get lots of rest - we want you in the pink as soon as possible. i think you will see your memory improve as your health improves - for what you have been through i think you are doing well - take it a day at a time.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Goooooooooood Morning (almost afternoon :roll: ) my friends!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> here it is try again


Pup lover - sorry to learn that you're also under the weather. This flu seems to knock everyone right down.

The colour of your shawl is very pretty. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always said "scarce as hen's teeth".

sam


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

such beutiful colours would love the blue to knit a sweater or cardy 


Designer1234 said:


> I posted a picture of the yarn I received my from friend from New Delhi, India,
> Ranji, who I met on KP. We have become fast friends. She is visiting in BC with her daughter while a new Grand baby is born - until the end of March. I admire her crochet work and pm'd her awhile ago and we have become great friends.
> A parcel arrived in the mail with this absolutely gorgeous yarn -- enough for two sweaters I believe.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful yarn daralene and a great scarf - the twist really sets it off - want to try that soon.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting. Oh yes, did the Latvian Twist and for the other end I knit it separately and then wove it on. That isn't a dance, but the stitches that make the flounce on the ends. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[
Liz - Good news! and good thing you were able to catch it early and sorry he had to go through it without anesthetic but it reduces chances of other complications. Guess the nuisance colonoscapies (spell check fails me) are worth it. :thumbup:[/quote]

You're right about that and DH is feeling so much better today.

Thanks all for your caring thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i say possession is nine points of the law -- you knit it - you wear it. it would look great wrapped around your neck daralene.

sam



Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful combinations of texture and colors, Daralene!!! And does this grace your neck? Very pretty! Zoe
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

doogie - glad to read that your finals went well....good for you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what wondrous colors shirley - they almost glow. we will want pictures of the finished project. i bet it is going to be sweet to knit with.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I posted a picture of the yarn I received my from friend from New Delhi, India,
> Ranji, who I met on KP. We have become fast friends. She is visiting in BC with her daughter while a new Grand baby is born - until the end of March. I admire her crochet work and pm'd her awhile ago and we have become great friends.
> A parcel arrived in the mail with this absolutely gorgeous yarn -- enough for two sweaters I believe.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> try opening both ends of tomato paste can and removing one pop it in freezer and then push it out when frozen and cut off what you need.It works well and you have less work. And we can knit more.Ha Ha


That's a good idea. I did put mine in ice cube blocks into a baggie but the baggie has disappeared in the freezer...must have a gremlin in there somewhere :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fantastic news azsticks - and to get the doctor he wanted in the bargain - more healing energy coming his way - always positive energy coming to you. don't forget to get plenty of rest - we don't want you getting sick.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
> All of your positive vibes and prayers seemed to work. DH had the appointment with the hemo/onco dr yesterday and she is convinced that his problem is with the meds the GI dr has him on. So convinced that she is referring DH to the GI he tried to switch to a couple of months ago... and going to call said dr to make sure we get accepted as a patient. We have been saying all along that this drug was the problem and even after DH's hospitalization and transfusions that dr wouldn't budge on what he thought... talk about a no confidence vote.... so relieved and so hopeful that this is the case - we will see how it goes, but we are both very encouraged. Now to go back and see how everyone else has been the last couple of days!! love to all - Sandi/AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> marilyn skinner said:
> 
> 
> > try opening both ends of tomato paste can and removing one pop it in freezer and then push it out when frozen and cut off what you need.It works well and you have less work. And we can knit more.Ha Ha
> ...


mine is so empty now, I am discovering things that have gone in unlabeled- a fatal mistake- you can never remember!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah agnes - a great thing to look forward to - a lazy weekend. now you can have lots of them.

sam



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that's right - i forgot - retirement day shouldn't be too far away is it agnes?
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I love making socks (magic loop) but don't always have a recipient in mind. On New Year's Eve, I looked over my stash and resolved AGAIN to work through it and complete numerous UFO's. This is what I hope is the first of many completions. Two pair were already done, two just needed closing but I frogged them back and made them a bit longer, two needed a second sock and one I started from scratch and completed. I am going to give them to my knitting group today.


Love your socks. Those were the first things I knit when I learned and I got bored because I did so many. Maybe I should rethink this and try them again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Gweniepooh, so far so good.
> ...


Same here - sending your positive energy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......


Beautiful flowers - enjoy your retirement - lots of time for knitting/crocheting :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my news is that i am on the last triangle of my wingspan - have the first four rows done. should have it done by the weekend. it has been a very fun project.

as i was knitting i kept thinking of all the things you could do to make it your own - stripes - virtical and horizontal - a picot edge - a razor edge. trying to decide what kind of yarn i am going to use for the nex one. i would like to make it into a shawl - wonder what would happen if i increased the co by thirty or sixty sts. ideas - ideas - ideas. any suggestions.

sam

lexie and her friend madison (my other granddaughter) just arrived so i am going to be off my computer for an undisclosed amount of time while they work on their homework. see you later.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my news is that i am on the last triangle of my wingspan - have the first four rows done. should have it done by the weekend. it has been a very fun project.
> 
> as i was knitting i kept thinking of all the things you could do to make it your own - stripes - virtical and horizontal - a picot edge - a razor edge. trying to decide what kind of yarn i am going to use for the nex one. i would like to make it into a shawl - wonder what would happen if i increased the co by thirty or sixty sts. ideas - ideas - ideas. any suggestions.
> 
> sam


I think it was patocenizo posted a rather great wingspan shawl some time back- maybe you could search her topics!?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting. Oh yes, did the Latvian Twist and for the other end I knit it separately and then wove it on. That isn't a dance, but the stitches that make the flounce on the ends. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Very very pretty. Love the colour combinations.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a picture of the yarn I received my from friend from New Delhi, India,
> Ranji, who I met on KP. We have become fast friends. She is visiting in BC with her daughter while a new Grand baby is born - until the end of March. I admire her crochet work and pm'd her awhile ago and we have become great friends.
> A parcel arrived in the mail with this absolutely gorgeous yarn -- enough for two sweaters I believe.
> 
> ...


Those colours are absolutely gorgeous. How nice that you have become such fast friends with a KPer from India. It was so very kind of her to send you some yarn from India via BC. Post a picture when you have used it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> what wondrous colors shirley - they almost glow. we will want pictures of the finished project. i bet it is going to be sweet to knit with.
> 
> sam


I couldn't wait - I have started knitting a fairly plain top down cardigan with a one button neck. I will put some sort of narrow pattern in the front pieces but not too much . The yarn is even more beautiful than the pictures. I sure did make my day. Between that and the mittens I am making with darowils Magic loop, and teaching the top down waterfall, I am finding lots to do. keeps me busy which is good. I stop and have a little nap every other day or two when it catches up with me. I am really enjoying working with this. i just hope I don't run out of yarn on this sweater, but I think It will be enough - she said it was a pound for each color . I don't like my sweaters long, and I do have some other contrasting color I can incorporate if I have to.

love it! She is such a lovely person and I am blessed to have made friends with her (and all of you).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
> All of your positive vibes and prayers seemed to work. DH had the appointment with the hemo/onco dr yesterday and she is convinced that his problem is with the meds the GI dr has him on. So convinced that she is referring DH to the GI he tried to switch to a couple of months ago... and going to call said dr to make sure we get accepted as a patient. We have been saying all along that this drug was the problem and even after DH's hospitalization and transfusions that dr wouldn't budge on what he thought... talk about a no confidence vote.... so relieved and so hopeful that this is the case - we will see how it goes, but we are both very encouraged. Now to go back and see how everyone else has been the last couple of days!! love to all - Sandi/AZ


 Sometimes doctors can be so stubborn and not open to new ideas. I hope that the second opinion will clear up the problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what wondrous colors shirley - they almost glow. we will want pictures of the finished project. i bet it is going to be sweet to knit with.
> ...


be interesting to see how it works up- you presumeably wound it off the skeins?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam  I find that putting seed on the ground brings in the quail and doves  I will have to take a picture of my DHs idea for my feeders  it is so windy here that they were always slinging nectar and I didnt want them anywhere near my patios because it got so sticky. Now I put them where ever I want and no mess!! I use the cage type hanging feeder for the seed cakes or the smaller suet and I put my old bread/buns etc in those for the birds  great fun to watch the bigger birds try and land on the swinging cage!!

Darowil  I will keep this in mind (about the inflammation) Thanks for the info. Glad your class is going so well and that youre a/c is fixed!!

Budasha  so glad the surgery went well!!! Great news on the outlook! We have red tailed hawks  they come in every once in a while after the doves. And we have huge ravens  but they seem to hunt more in the open fields around here  not in the yards.

Dreamweaver  sorry about your cold  it seems like the flu shot didnt do a very good job this year  of course who knows how bad we would all be if we hadnt had it!! Stay warm  maybe you need a humidifier to help you sleep.

Tessa  thanks for the concern  I was so whipped yesterday when we returned that I poured a glass of wine and let all my tension flow away!! My fingers wouldnt have been able to keep up with my brain!!!

Angora  thanks for the crossings!!! It looks like it worked!! DH hammered a couple of finish nails into a board on the cross piece of the fence  I cut the orange in half and skewer it on the nails - love the scarf  inspiring idea.

Pup lover  thanks for the prayers sweetie  hope you are doing better. Glad you are getting in to see the dr sooner than later

Agnescr  Happy Retirement Day!!!!! Lovely flowers!!!

Dear Marianne  thank you sweetie  were looking good for getting him squared away!

Yeah Pontuf  my Coyotes too!!

Thank you Designer  your story about the red hat you wore when your DH was in the hospital is always on my mind in this type of situation..

Stay warm Gwenie  thanks for the support  glad your check up went well.

Thanks Sam  I am taking care of myself  it looks like were going to work this out!!

Oh Lurker  my freezer is full of ?????? I need to get it squared away before DH feels good enough to go out and take a peek  he will have a conniption fit!! 

So I am caught up here to page 56 and now I need to go switch some laundry and check the weather -I'm sure I've missed something - but I hope you all know how much you mean to me - Thanks again to all my friends for your support and encouragement.- Love, Sandi/AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I love the colors and the textures! You did a beautiful job!

pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting. Oh yes, did the Latvian Twist and for the other end I knit it separately and then wove it on. That isn't a dance, but the stitches that make the flounce on the ends. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I put the skein across the top of a spindle chair and hand wound it it won't be a center pull but I have a lovely large yarn bowl which is big enough so it can roll over. I have started it already! she just dropped into the main site I opened which is titled 'gift from ranji'
so I am glad she sees how much I liked it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> my news is that i am on the last triangle of my wingspan - have the first four rows done. should have it done by the weekend. it has been a very fun project.
> 
> as i was knitting i kept thinking of all the things you could do to make it your own - stripes - virtical and horizontal - a picot edge - a razor edge. trying to decide what kind of yarn i am going to use for the nex one. i would like to make it into a shawl - wonder what would happen if i increased the co by thirty or sixty sts. ideas - ideas - ideas. any suggestions.
> 
> ...


and do we get to see your wonderful work Sam? I am absolutely sure that it is a beautiful work of art!!! Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......


Congratulations Agnes! Two years ago I retired (early....all of 2 years!) and it's great. I never understood the giving- the-retiree-a-clock thing, now you're retired you won't be caring what time it is! :lol: Enjoy!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gorgeous wrap Angora! I love the colors and different yarns beautiful work!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Agnes.you will enjoy retirement. I am busy all the time but get to choose what I want to be busy with. It's great.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a picture of the yarn I received my from friend from New Delhi, India,
> Ranji, who I met on KP. We have become fast friends. She is visiting in BC with her daughter while a new Grand baby is born - until the end of March. I admire her crochet work and pm'd her awhile ago and we have become great friends.
> A parcel arrived in the mail with this absolutely gorgeous yarn -- enough for two sweaters I believe.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful colours!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Going out for coffee with Mom and Dad this afternoon! It is warm and beautiful outside at the moment. A blizzard is supposed to move in this evening. hmmmmmmmmmmmm, more snow!! I am dreaming of snowangels and snowbunnies flying around! *chuckles* it is all grand! Zoe


Have some snow cream for me!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
> All of your positive vibes and prayers seemed to work. DH had the appointment with the hemo/onco dr yesterday and she is convinced that his problem is with the meds the GI dr has him on. So convinced that she is referring DH to the GI he tried to switch to a couple of months ago... and going to call said dr to make sure we get accepted as a patient. We have been saying all along that this drug was the problem and even after DH's hospitalization and transfusions that dr wouldn't budge on what he thought... talk about a no confidence vote.... so relieved and so hopeful that this is the case - we will see how it goes, but we are both very encouraged. Now to go back and see how everyone else has been the last couple of days!! love to all - Sandi/AZ


That's wonderful, Sandi! Do hope it turns out to be the answer.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are having the weather we are to have friday and saturday - i can hardly wait.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


We'll try not to squeeze all the moisture out before it gets to you, Sam. >.<


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I love making socks (magic loop) but don't always have a recipient in mind. On New Year's Eve, I looked over my stash and resolved AGAIN to work through it and complete numerous UFO's. This is what I hope is the first of many completions. Two pair were already done, two just needed closing but I frogged them back and made them a bit longer, two needed a second sock and one I started from scratch and completed. I am going to give them to my knitting group today.


Some beuties there- I really like the look of the 2nd from the right at the top - it looks different to most that you come across.
I too am a magic loop socker -says me as once again I work on a pair on dpns! But hese are done on a 1.5mm/000US and I don't yet have a small enough circular. So I sit here juggling my porcupine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Glad your surgery went well, sorry was not here sooner, so far behind in all the posts :-( But keeping you in prayers for a quick and painless recovery :thumbup:


Under the circumstances Marianne I think that might just all manage to forgive you (when I get way behind I have given up trying to read the old ones- anything important will come back up in the next KTP).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I love making socks (magic loop) but don't always have a recipient in mind. On New Year's Eve, I looked over my stash and resolved AGAIN to work through it and complete numerous UFO's. This is what I hope is the first of many completions. Two pair were already done, two just needed closing but I frogged them back and made them a bit longer, two needed a second sock and one I started from scratch and completed. I am going to give them to my knitting group today.
> ...


Just had an image of you knitting and juggling a porcupine at the same time, before it dawned on me what you meant!!  :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to have you back Marianne, but please take it easy!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you all very much for the good wishes on my retirement :-D 
loved the socks and the scarf...looking forward to seeing your wingspan Sam, got socks and a shawl to finish then might try one

nice to see you back Marianne and hope everyone else gets better soon or gets the help needed xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......


How wonderful to have retired- you have been looking forward to it for a whiel. More yarn and needles in the pipeline with the gift? Beutiful flowers- is the clock as nice?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > We were talking about colostomies and now do you see the ads for colostomy supplies! LOL. HMMM,...is big brother watching/ reading us?
> ...


Don't know how it works but it is not he same ads everywhere. Mine are often specifically for Adelaide and always for this part of the world. It can be quite funny watching what comes up based by what is on the page. Remebr once a long time agao now a discussion was going on about being addicated to knitting. And many of us were getting ads for drug and alchol rehabilitation; or incontinent pets and ads for Depends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Goooooooooood Morning (almost afternoon :roll: ) my friends!!!
> I am feeling good and moving around much easier today! I have been working on a project and will try to get C to help me with a picture of it later today. I did go to my doctor yesterday, I have such a memory problem the last week that it was really starting to upset me. Turns out that 2 of the meds they have me on will cause temporary issues. But it should be better after the meds are discontinued. They want to keep me on this regiment for at least the rest of this month (anti rejection and something else) then see how the liver is progressing before any decisions are made.
> We are in process of finally taking down all the decorations. C has this all planned out and I am going to help but mainly just sitting in my chair and wrapping or boxing. Our neighbor went with her to the storage room and helped load the totes to bring home, he will help her again this evening take them all back. Our attic space has no boards down for storage so we have a small storage unit that houses items that we need to keep but have no space for here.
> I am knitting, slowly but surely, I tend to fall asleep too easily these days, I'm sure it's the meds, so not like me at all but I know that I'll be back to normal again soon.
> ...


So glad you are feeling brighter today. While the memory loss is not ideal being short term it is worth putting up with considering the option.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Going out for coffee with Mom and Dad this afternoon! It is warm and beautiful outside at the moment. A blizzard is supposed to move in this evening. hmmmmmmmmmmmm, more snow!! I am dreaming of snowangels and snowbunnies flying around! *chuckles* it is all grand! Zoe
> ...


lol! ice cream! make taffy sticks in the snow >> taffy pops!
Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


lol, love the porcupine!!! knit in the round and around the curled up armidillos!! >>>>socks!  Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is an experiment of mine.


And a very effective experiment at that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> We have been saying all along that this drug was the problem and even after DH's hospitalization and transfusions that dr wouldn't budge on what he thought... talk about a no confidence vote.... so relieved and so hopeful that this is the case - we will see how it goes, but we are both very encouraged. Now to go back and see how everyone else has been the last couple of days!! love to all - Sandi/AZ


Drugs can be as much of a problem as what they are meant to solve at times (or almost as in Mariannes case). We had a similar experience once with my sister. We thought one of heer medications were casuing a problem so I looked it up. She was in hospital by this stage so one of the wrad roaunds when the consultant was there I raised the question.. He looked at me and ignored me- after all what could I know? A few days I was there again for the next round. And the consulatnt says well I think we should stop the ... It can sometimes casue these types of sideeffects! No acknowledgement at all as to what alerted him but at least he had not ignored me as it seemed he had. Anf this particular problem disappeared after a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just had an image of you knitting and juggling a porcupine at the same time, before it dawned on me what you meant!!  :lol:


Well here it should be an echidna- we don't have porcupines. And echidnas while spiky are quite different- and like the platypus are egg-laying mammals. We were always taught that there are only two, but now they say 3 - two different echidnas and the platypus.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I guess I should go and have breakfast. I've started coming on to KP first thing and then get caught up and don't eat. Its now 1015. Must do some house owrk today to make th eplace respectable for KPers tomorrow. Out monthly catch up is her this month (other months parking is hard round here so January being our quite month I figured finding a park round here would be easier than usual.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Just had an image of you knitting and juggling a porcupine at the same time, before it dawned on me what you meant!!  :lol:
> ...


I thought I was familiar with all the animals in your neck of the woods but "echidna" is a new one to me. I'll have to see if I can find a photo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Or wearing porcupines. As you see one advantage of magic loop over dpns that I don't say is that you can try them on. I was trying on my socks with dpns before I ever knew I couldn't do it!
And guess who is still hungry


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I just googled it. He's quite a fellow. His nose is longer than our porcupines but his other attributes are quite funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or wearing porcupines. As you see one advantage of magic loop over dpns that I don't say is that you can try them on. I was trying on my socks with dpns before I ever knew I couldn't do it!
> And guess who is still hungry


That will be a lovely pair of socks. Very colourful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or wearing porcupines. As you see one advantage of magic loop over dpns that I don't say is that you can try them on. I was trying on my socks with dpns before I ever knew I couldn't do it!
> And guess who is still hungry


Those are very pretty. Love the design too.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful yarns!

pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I posted a picture of the yarn I received my from friend from New Delhi, India,
> Ranji, who I met on KP. We have become fast friends. She is visiting in BC with her daughter while a new Grand baby is born - until the end of March. I admire her crochet work and pm'd her awhile ago and we have become great friends.
> A parcel arrived in the mail with this absolutely gorgeous yarn -- enough for two sweaters I believe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL YES! I think so!

pontuf



thewren said:


> maybe the little men inside need retraining.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Never heard the term hie or as plentiful as hen's teeth. LOL Love those and love learning new things. I've got to use that one about the hen's teeth. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

As a child I used to hear it expressed as ". . .as rare as hen's teeth" in the Midwest.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely Darowil. With those I'd never wear shoes! LOL


darowil said:


> Or wearing porcupines. As you see one advantage of magic loop over dpns that I don't say is that you can try them on. I was trying on my socks with dpns before I ever knew I couldn't do it!
> And guess who is still hungry


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Never heard the term hie or as plentiful as hen's teeth. LOL Love those and love learning new things. I've got to use that one about the hen's teeth. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


As a child I used to hear it expressed as ". . .as rare as hen's teeth" in the Midwest.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Thats how we put it as well


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Evening All..... Love the soxs..... So many pairs... I just located one that I had started and forgot.... Sure hope I can find the pattern, as it is a pretty one... 

Darowil.... That yarn is so pretty.... (I always try my sox on and I use DPN's.. No problems so far.)

Angora .... Great scarf.... You are so adventurous and learning so many new things... I think this group spurs us all on to try new things.....

MARIANNE..... Please do not worry about the memory loss. It is temporary and it will go away. When DD and I had chemo brain... it became downright laughable. She would call to ask her dad where a particular street was in town. She lived here most of her life, knew the name, could picrte it but could not remember where it was.... I was beginning to think I needed a keeper and would occasionally have trouble completing a sentence..... Just go with the flo..... 

Glad that the medication makes you sleepy. It is one of the best ways to get that necessary rest in and I know you would overdo if you had more waking hours.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Handy..... Thanks for those wonderful ice skating links. I have always loved to watch skating and do at every opportunity.... Somehow, I did not know or forgot that Sergio had died....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely Darowil. With those I'd never wear shoes! LOL
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


They are to go with sandals- they are only 2ply/lace weight for wearing in hot weather so my feet get some protection from the sun. I figured if we are careful about he other areas of the body we should be about the feet too, so its a good excuse to do something else a little different. They will only be anklets so not much to do after the heels.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is cold and rainy.... DH was home shortly after lunch... We have free movies on TV this week so I pulled out my knitting and we watched The Russian House with Sean Connery..... Spent a lot of time on the phone with needed calls but didn't get anywhere near all that should be done. I did pack some more boxes but haven't moved them out of the living room yet..... Tomorrow is another day....

Off to catch-up on e-mails... The computer was down most of the day so I am in the weeds..... then upstairs to find some yarn... I offerred to help someone with a pattern and need to make a sample to find the problem.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ ---- Forgot to say YEAH..... I am so glad that the Dr. is making a call on your behalf. it has been my experience taht that really gets things happening... Mom's dr. did taht with the Nephrologist... as that was the only one he wanted her to see..... I find that, if a Dr. is too rigid to try a change, listen to the person who is living in the body, or is not open to a second opinion.... he is most likely not a good Dr. or has a personality that is not condusive to good care.... I sure hope this is the answer.... It sounds as though this Dr. is dedicated and will stick with you until the problem is solved.

I cannot tell you the difference it has made in mom to get her off the Gabapentin.... That Dr. just kept uping the dose, even when she was exhibiting all the bad side effects..... I'm no Dr.... but a little common sense goes a long way. Everyone needs an medical advocate and sometimes you have to go with your gut feelings. Dr.s are human... and can be wrong.... and should admit it once in awhile.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
> ...


Thanks so much Kate! - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > We have been saying all along that this drug was the problem and even after DH's hospitalization and transfusions that dr wouldn't budge on what he thought... talk about a no confidence vote.... so relieved and so hopeful that this is the case - we will see how it goes, but we are both very encouraged. Now to go back and see how everyone else has been the last couple of days!! love to all - Sandi/AZ
> ...


And what would have happened to your sister if you had not spoken up??? DH ended up in the hospital needing 2 units of blood transfused 3 days before Christmas because this dr refused to listen or consider this possibility - I had a dream last night that I got arrested because I was in front of his office with a sign saying not to trust him!!!! OK I'm calming down now....


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Julie: All of my chairs require my legs to dangle which initiates leg and foot cramps during the night. They are about four in. to long from knee to foot. marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or wearing porcupines. As you see one advantage of magic loop over dpns that I don't say is that you can try them on. I was trying on my socks with dpns before I ever knew I couldn't do it!
> And guess who is still hungry


Oh my that is tiny yarn......

:lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Busy day at work today, and then to the doctor. He prescribed a new inhaler, and when I went to pick it up, they didn't have it. Now I have to go back tomorrow. Also tomorrow night is WW. I sort of dread it because I have not been very good over the holidays. But that has to change. He talked to me about the sleep study, and it was an eye opener. I will never go without my CPAP again. My heart got very little rest, and my oxygen dropped to 78! My setting is at 10 which is a little on the high side. But not the highest the doc mentioned. That was a 16. Sure glad I got the machine!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> AZ ---- Forgot to say YEAH..... I am so glad that the Dr. is making a call on your behalf. it has been my experience taht that really gets things happening... Mom's dr. did taht with the Nephrologist... as that was the only one he wanted her to see..... I find that, if a Dr. is too rigid to try a change, listen to the person who is living in the body, or is not open to a second opinion.... he is most likely not a good Dr. or has a personality that is not condusive to good care.... I sure hope this is the answer.... It sounds as though this Dr. is dedicated and will stick with you until the problem is solved.
> 
> I cannot tell you the difference it has made in mom to get her off the Gabapentin.... That Dr. just kept uping the dose, even when she was exhibiting all the bad side effects..... I'm no Dr.... but a little common sense goes a long way. Everyone needs an medical advocate and sometimes you have to go with your gut feelings. Dr.s are human... and can be wrong.... and should admit it once in awhile.


Oh you have put this so well - I may just quote you if I ever talk to the original GI Dr....... and yes - yeah!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Marge I have short legs myself and I am in the market for a little footstool for my office - I think I will be able to sit in my office chair in from of my computer longer if I have something to rest my feet on. Oh wait, maybe that isn't a good idea.... But it might be good for you dear! - Sandi/AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Busy day at work today, and then to the doctor. He prescribed a new inhaler, and when I went to pick it up, they didn't have it. Now I have to go back tomorrow. Also tomorrow night is WW. I sort of dread it because I have not been very good over the holidays. But that has to change. He talked to me about the sleep study, and it was an eye opener. I will never go without my CPAP again. My heart got very little rest, and my oxygen dropped to 78! My setting is at 10 which is a little on the high side. But not the highest the doc mentioned. That was a 16. Sure glad I got the machine!


Oh Pammie - scary what can happen when we are sleeping - you really need to get used to having it on at night - it should make a big difference in your energy level during the day. So glad you are on the right track - AZ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> [
> And what would have happened to your sister if you had not spoken up??? DH ended up in the hospital needing 2 units of blood transfused 3 days before Christmas because this dr refused to listen or consider this possibility - I had a dream last night that I got arrested because I was in front of his office with a sign saying not to trust him!!!! OK I'm calming down now....


Hard to say- she has died since- her symptoms and the side effects could have meant that she died quicker. But it might 'simply' have meant that the quality she had left was worse than what she did have.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I used melatonin for several years and found that there were some brands that were ineffective or irratically effective and as I stated I did develop vag. spotting as they seem to have an estrogenic effect that I was unaware of at the time. I was taking them under the care of a physician and he insisted on certain brands for the reason stated above. In the US there is no need to submit the products for evaluation and standardization because they are considered " food products" having come from the organs of animals. You must take them in conjunction with the time of sundown as they are activated by the presence of sunlight. Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Busy day at work today, and then to the doctor. He prescribed a new inhaler, and when I went to pick it up, they didn't have it. Now I have to go back tomorrow. Also tomorrow night is WW. I sort of dread it because I have not been very good over the holidays. But that has to change. He talked to me about the sleep study, and it was an eye opener. I will never go without my CPAP again. My heart got very little rest, and my oxygen dropped to 78! My setting is at 10 which is a little on the high side. But not the highest the doc mentioned. That was a 16. Sure glad I got the machine!


Sure helps to have someone explain what results mean rather than just tell you what you what you need to do.
78 is very low- sure need to do something. No wonder your heart kept working at normal pace- it needed to get enough oxygen round the body. Usually while sleeping wih the decreased demand for oxygen the heart can slow down. But when your oxgyen levels drop so much as much blood needs to get around to get as enough oxygen around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


having long legs, myself, that is not something I usually experience- what an absolute nuisance for you though- especially the night time ramifications!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Darowil love the socks! 

Pammie glad you have the machine now it should help you a lot!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Julie: All of my chairs require my legs to dangle which initiates leg and foot cramps during the night. They are about four in. to long from knee to foot. marge.


I'ma fairly average height so don't usully have a problem with htis, but the other night at a confrence and the seats were higher than usual and it was very uncomfortable not being able to put them down properrly. And not just on th elegs, but the rest of the body ached too. So must be aweful all the time. Can you use a footstool?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When teaching in grades 6-8 it was not unusual to have students whose feet wouldn't read the ground when in their desk or chair. I would keep books available for them to use so they could sit comfortably with their feet resting on a stack of books. For very large or tall student I made sure their seat was at a table and chair not a one piece desk.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready to go to bed. The doctor didn't fuss too much about my sleeping habits. He did say it was important to not stay up so late! I think there are quite a few of us with that problem!

The dogs really missed me today. Poor babies! It will probably won't get easier for a while. I sure would have liked to stay home and knitted all day as the weather was very wet! We do need the rain, so I guess that is good.

I am off to bed. I hope everyone sleeps well! Everyone who is ill, please take care of yourself and do what you are supposed to do. I hope everyone feels better tomorrow! Hugs and good night!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:



> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you Designer. I appreciate that so much. It was fun experimenting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
> ...


AZ, so glad some positive things are finally happening. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope this is the stop of the downward trend in you husband's health and that he will soon start feeling better. This has not an easy journey for him or for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> we always said "scarce as hen's teeth".
> 
> sam
> 
> Too cute. Where have I been. Well, I guess I've been living all over the place and learning new things and missing others. :roll: Want to remember these terms and use them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wonderful yarn daralene and a great scarf - the twist really sets it off - want to try that soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I love the twist as it does have a little weight to it and creates a real flounce. Really amazing when you do it. :thumbup: Oh yes, and it was because of you that I did it further up and got the bigger flounce. So thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ - glad to hear there is some progress. Hopefully the change in meds and new doctor will solve these problems. Your persistence has really paid off. Make sure you take care of yourself . We are all here for you. Lots of hugs coming your way and a big hug for DH.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, just reading to get caught up but thought I'd say hi first. DH is having a serious conversation with the cats about their jobs as mouse catchers, we have a little one that is popping in occasionally, and they haven't caught it yet. lol The cats keep looking at me as if to say, "has he lost his mind?" lol
Hope all are doing well, now back to page 29 to read.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf, love the new avatar, so pretty. 

Designer, grandaughters lovely, and looks so happy to be out in the snow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just reading to get caught up but thought I'd say hi first. DH is having a serious conversation with the cats about their jobs as mouse catchers, we have a little one that is popping in occasionally, and they haven't caught it yet. lol The cats keep looking at me as if to say, "has he lost his mind?" lol
> Hope all are doing well, now back to page 29 to read.


lovely to 'see' you, Kaye, the pic is a winter's night at your place? Love from the hot sticky Southern evening, downunder!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, just reading to get caught up but thought I'd say hi first. DH is having a serious conversation with the cats about their jobs as mouse catchers, we have a little one that is popping in occasionally, and they haven't caught it yet. lol The cats keep looking at me as if to say, "has he lost his mind?" lol
> ...


This morning on the way to Ft. Collins, Colorado.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DH keeps his Patron Tequilla in the freezer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Orcagrandma, I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I made it up to page 3, I'm drifting to sleep so I think I need to go to bed. 
Hugs all, have a wonderful night/day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what beautiful socks darowil - great pattern too. did you finish them?

sam



darowil said:


> Or wearing porcupines. As you see one advantage of magic loop over dpns that I don't say is that you can try them on. I was trying on my socks with dpns before I ever knew I couldn't do it!
> And guess who is still hungry


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I think this applies to us all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I think this applies to us all.


too right- having a ball at my place!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if my 02 level ever dropped that low i would be in the hospital being incubated. i came very close just once - very scary.

sam



darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Busy day at work today, and then to the doctor. He prescribed a new inhaler, and when I went to pick it up, they didn't have it. Now I have to go back tomorrow. Also tomorrow night is WW. I sort of dread it because I have not been very good over the holidays. But that has to change. He talked to me about the sleep study, and it was an eye opener. I will never go without my CPAP again. My heart got very little rest, and my oxygen dropped to 78! My setting is at 10 which is a little on the high side. But not the highest the doc mentioned. That was a 16. Sure glad I got the machine!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some precious kitties.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I made it up to page 3, I'm drifting to sleep so I think I need to go to bed.
> Hugs all, have a wonderful night/day.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> if my 02 level ever dropped that low i would be in the hospital being incubated. i came very close just once - very scary.
> 
> sam


Sam
I am hoping they would intubate you, not incubate you! Those incubators are a bit small for an adult! lol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting. Oh yes, did the Latvian Twist and for the other end I knit it separately and then wove it on. That isn't a dance, but the stitches that make the flounce on the ends. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I absolutely love your experiment! The different textures really worked well together.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Are these the mouse catchers? LOL
So cute, sleeping angels.

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I made it up to page 3, I'm drifting to sleep so I think I need to go to bed.
> Hugs all, have a wonderful night/day.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty yarn.

Pontuf



darowil said:


> Or wearing porcupines. As you see one advantage of magic loop over dpns that I don't say is that you can try them on. I was trying on my socks with dpns before I ever knew I couldn't do it!
> And guess who is still hungry


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What great socks purl! Lucky knitting group! I love the yarns.

Pontuf

uote=purl2diva]I love making socks (magic loop) but don't always have a recipient in mind. On New Year's Eve, I looked over my stash and resolved AGAIN to work through it and complete numerous UFO's. This is what I hope is the first of many completions. Two pair were already done, two just needed closing but I frogged them back and made them a bit longer, two needed a second sock and one I started from scratch and completed. I am going to give them to my knitting group today.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is so pretty. I love how the colors change.

Pontiff

.


Pup lover said:


> here it is try again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my face is very red right now hilary - where was my mind - evidently not on my spelling.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > if my 02 level ever dropped that low i would be in the hospital being incubated. i came very close just once - very scary.
> ...


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Not to worry, Sam - you gave me a lovely giggle as I imagined you folded up into an incubator!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what beautiful socks darowil - great pattern too. did you finish them?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Well as that photo of them on my foot was taken this morning and this was the first sock NO. As I sat there with them on my foot I realsied how apt it was to post aand I usually have the camera by the computer now so I can post on KP! In fact I have made very ltittle further progress in that I have now done a few rows of the heel and that is all since then. Would have liked them by Sunday bit they won't be done as they are such fine yarn.
BTW I am not still hungry now- I have managed 3 meals since then including a quick Chinese for tea- DH and I were walking through Chinatown on our way home when he asked about tea- well I sdiad it is the fridge in pieces and needs at lest an hour to cook. So in too one of the places we popped and had steamed dumplings plus a beef and noodle dish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > if my 02 level ever dropped that low i would be in the hospital being incubated. i came very close just once - very scary.
> ...


Maybe they would hatching him- wonder would come out?


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Gwen, by any chance, would you have a recipe for Brown Sugar Scones? I had them once, and they were so yummy! But I can't for the life of me figure out how to make them! There was a thin layer of brown sugar in the middle of the scone. 
Roberta



Gweniepooh said:


> The tea sounds lovely. Would love to relax and enjoy such a delightful setting. Just at the coffee shops here you would pay at least $3.50 for a single scone, no cream, no coffee or tea, etc. Once I get this cast removed I'm going to make some scones. How I love them for breakfast.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Lurker, I don't know if anyone has replied to your comment yet, so I looked up a pattern. You can find it in Ralvery. I can't do much on the Internet from work, so I don't know if it's free, but probably not. Try using Google to find it. I put in "Watermelon Socks, pattern", and came up with quite a bit.

www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/watermelon-basic-sock-pattern. Hope this helps!

Oops! Looks like someone already posted it to you. lol
Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Now these are nice pair of socks.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> ........... Sure glad I got the machine!


So are we!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I think this applies to us all.


I have several I've been working on the past few days.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Ask, I will be looking at flooring (wood/tile/carpet) starting Saturday. I'm thinking of a Walnut look in Cork. I'm not sure yet, but it stands up really well I've heard, and warmer on the feet. lol
For my New Year's Resolutions, I've decided to make the resolution not to make any more resolutions! lol I never keep the darn things anyway.

Roberta



Ask4j said:


> Just stopping by to say hi. Been busy looking at flooring, tile and sinks. Also sticker shock from shopping appliances. Haven't read every page just skimmed a bit, my everyone is talkative.
> 
> Gwen is still knitting! with a purple cast--it sort of looks like a thick mitt but the thumb is a bit much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just reading to get caught up but thought I'd say hi first. DH is having a serious conversation with the cats about their jobs as mouse catchers, we have a little one that is popping in occasionally, and they haven't caught it yet. lol The cats keep looking at me as if to say, "has he lost his mind?" lol
> Hope all are doing well, now back to page 29 to read.


So great to have you drop by. Too cute about the cats and DH having that serious conversation with them. Hope it works. :wink: Thanks for the photo of early morning planets/stars? I see in a later post it is early morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


So Beautiful!!! Have a safe trip and I already know it is a beautiful one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Lurker, I don't know if anyone has replied to your comment yet, so I looked up a pattern. You can find it in Ralvery. I can't do much on the Internet from work, so I don't know if it's free, but probably not. Try using Google to find it. I put in "Watermelon Socks, pattern", and came up with quite a bit.
> 
> www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/watermelon-basic-sock-pattern. Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


Roberta! no harm in jogging my memory! I am still fighting the fog induced by my summer cold. I got distracted- finishing an eyelash scarf, yesterday for one of my young friends. I was most pleased how quickly it came on. I need to figure out bookmarking, so that I can remember where the different things are that I want to remember- The laptop, for some reason refuses to copy and paste- which is most limiting! Have not tried on the desk top yet. [it is on vista- and I can fully understand why Microsoft barely even acknowledges that one now adays] Are you at work? I think it must be the start of the morning for you. I am up to get the bread under way- [what else?] and listen to the overseas news.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is an experiment of mine. I found this yarn that moved from one texture to another and couldn't wait to knit it. Then found out when it was opened that it was 3 different skeins wrapped in one. Shop owner and I were surprised. I came home and didn't know what to do with it, till a friend who is also a spinner, said to knit it all with the same size needle. So here I am with my experiment. Since my husband improvises on the piano, I put my improvisation on the piano and think they go very well together. It was fun doing this and now I know I can use different size yarns in the same project. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the different textures and size yarn make it interesting. Oh yes, did the Latvian Twist and for the other end I knit it separately and then wove it on. That isn't a dance, but the stitches that make the flounce on the ends. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Beautiful Angora!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Goooooooooood Morning (almost afternoon :roll: ) my friends!!!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted a picture of the yarn I received my from friend from New Delhi, India,
> Ranji, who I met on KP. We have become fast friends. She is visiting in BC with her daughter while a new Grand baby is born - until the end of March. I admire her crochet work and pm'd her awhile ago and we have become great friends.
> A parcel arrived in the mail with this absolutely gorgeous yarn -- enough for two sweaters I believe.
> 
> ...


Beautiful yarns, my favorite colors :thumbup: :thumbup: I've never knit a sweater of any type. Maybe someday though? ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> marianne - it is so good to see you on the ktp - i wonder what is going on when i don't see you for a while. i hope c is making you rest a lot and that you are being a good patient. lol continued healing energy winging it's way to you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I've tried to keep in touch through Angora, Silver Owl and a few others, had problems at the hospital with the connectons so was not able to keep up with all the posts. I tend to feel up and able in the mornings but fade quickly in the afternoons and evenings. But am feeling better day by day. Waiting on doctors to decide when to they want a scan for check on growth of the liver. But tests they did showed that the cells they implanted held and are at work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
> All of your positive vibes and prayers seemed to work. DH had the appointment with the hemo/onco dr yesterday and she is convinced that his problem is with the meds the GI dr has him on. So convinced that she is referring DH to the GI he tried to switch to a couple of months ago... and going to call said dr to make sure we get accepted as a patient. We have been saying all along that this drug was the problem and even after DH's hospitalization and transfusions that dr wouldn't budge on what he thought... talk about a no confidence vote.... so relieved and so hopeful that this is the case - we will see how it goes, but we are both very encouraged. Now to go back and see how everyone else has been the last couple of days!! love to all - Sandi/AZ


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have found through my trials that finding the right doctor that LISTENS!!!!!!! is a major step to "fixing" the problems. If certain doctors that I saw had listened to others then I would have been a lot healthier than I am today. I finally found an advocate for me and she has put together a team that is absolutely perfect! No major on the edge of death (for the liver) problems ever again!!!!! My prayers are with you that you and DH find your advocate and all the problems will be healed and life will once again a smooth wonderful ride!! Love you my friend.. gentle {{{{Hugs}}}} for you and DH :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your surgery went well, sorry was not here sooner, so far behind in all the posts :-( But keeping you in prayers for a quick and painless recovery :thumbup:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Or wearing porcupines. As you see one advantage of magic loop over dpns that I don't say is that you can try them on. I was trying on my socks with dpns before I ever knew I couldn't do it!
> And guess who is still hungry


Love the colors!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning Marianne! and how are you feeling today? Are you gradually getting a little more energy? Feeling less achy and uncomfortable? If so, you just keep in mind that you are still needing to take it easy! We love having you back and posting. Take care, Zoe


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, I don't know if anyone has replied to your comment yet, so I looked up a pattern. You can find it in Ralvery. I can't do much on the Internet from work, so I don't know if it's free, but probably not. Try using Google to find it. I put in "Watermelon Socks, pattern", and came up with quite a bit.
> ...


just click bookmark top left give it a title and save.... when you want to find subject just click my bookmarks above and it should appear there


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I also have long legs, my problem is my feet hang off the edge of most every recliner :lol: I also have to get the oversized beds as my feet hang over the edge at night on regular. Both DS's have the same problems. Both my parents are average, but my GF on my Mom's side was 6'6" and my GM on my Dad's side was 5"11" and all legs, :roll:  I have "shrunk" down to 5'9" at my tallest I was also 5'11" but like being taller as I have one Aunt that is only 4'9" (Mom's sister age 92) and the rest of my close relatives are all 5'10" or shorter.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning, everybody. It's still raining here. I'm happy to see it as we need all the moisture we can get. Glad to see all the projects. Hopefully I can add a picture of mine before too long.

We're starting in on a big catch-up push here so I will pop in later.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> I think this applies to us all.


That sure fit's my bill for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: C has sat and ripped out several of my UFO's as I don't even remember what I was trying to make or misplaced the patterns. Main reason is I tried something that was too far advanced for my comfort level. Live to Learn, ODAT now are my daily motto's :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh trust me, I have a watchdog close by at all times! If I start to get up from the recliner she immediately stands up and says what do you need/want? Same thing if I am in my room, I swear sometimes C has x-ray vision or someway to read my mind. 
Wed did manage to pack up all the Christmas decorations, C and Deb moved the furniture back to their respective places (had to move things so the tree would fit) Today Chris from next door will come help her with taking the boxes back to the storage unit and we will officially be back to normal (whatever that might be for us ;-) ) :thumbup: 
I wanted to wait to post a picture of this scarf, but think I will have C help me lay it out to show my progress. I've never done anything this time consuming (other than a lace scarf) before, so am rather proud of how it is turning out. 
I should sign off for the morning as the aide just came in the door, I am going to have regular Nurse visits for blood draws and general check up, talking about having a PT come and do exercise for my hip and leg and shoulder that won't stress the surgery site. Heck moving in general affects it so have no idea what they could do, :lol: 
Have a wonderful day.. .I'll try to be on later, but like yesterday may end up sleeping the day away again. :-( 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers for all my fantastic KTP family!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Saw this and thought it was cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra cute cat picture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Roberta I do not but did find these two that you may be able to use. The first is for a brown sugar and pecan scone and the second is a brown sugar and cinnamon scone. I hope to try both. Hope this helps.

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/brown-sugar-pecan-scones-50400000108798/

http://itsybitsyfoodies.com/brown-sugar-cinnamon-scones/


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I found my resolutions for this year.. :thumbup:

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/a/resolutions.htm?nl=1

well at least try to keep most of them at least :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

C found this in my Evernote files, guess this is a hint for me to make when I am able.. sounds wonderful though.

Golden Orange Cupcakes
Golden Orange Cupcakes
Citrus lovers will vow they've gone to cupcake heaven when they sample this recipe. To up the sunny flavor, add a teaspoon of orange extract in place of vanilla. Helen Hassler, Denver, Pennsylvania
15 ServingsPrep: 20 min. Bake: 20 min. + cooling
Ingredients

1/2 cup shortening
1 cup sugar
4 egg yolks
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon orange extract
2 cups cake flour
1-1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon baking soda
1/3 cup water
1/3 cup orange juice
Orange Buttercream Frosting or frosting of your choice

Directions

In a large bowl, cream shortening and sugar until light and fluffy.
Add egg yolks, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Beat
in extracts.

Combine the flour, baking powder, salt and baking soda; add to
creamed mixture alternately with water and orange juice, beating
well after each addition.

Fill paper-lined muffin cups two-thirds full. Bake at 350° for
20-25 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes
out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pans to wire

© Taste of Home 2012


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the morning pictures today. So peaceful,

Marianne good to see you up and about. Excellent that you have some health care coming in to monitor and advocate for you. Recipe looks delicious.

Pup Lover the pic of kitten and joke was cute. Made me smile

Found out yesterday that my insurance now has a preferred network for pharmacies. Am switching pharmacy to Walgreens. Will get a $25 gift cared for EACH prescription transferred. Talked to pharmacist this morning to confirm this and it is true, I am transferring 9 prescriptions so do the math. Woohoo! Added bonus is that it is also closer to my home


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the morning pictures today. So peaceful,
> 
> Marianne good to see you up and about. Excellent that you have some health care coming in to monitor and advocate for you. Recipe looks delicious.
> 
> ...


That's brilliant! What does Walgreens sell? Is it only a pharmacy?...not that you couldn't spend a lot of money in a pharmacy, but I was thinking along the 'does it sell yarn?' line! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunset here tonight. It was actually more vivid than this, my camera hasn't picked it up too well. Plus the latest picture of Luke who is growing like a weed! He was 8lb 2oz when he was born and now at 7 weeks he's over 12lb.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

wish it did sell yarn. Sells some groceries, cosmetics, general merchandise. Not sure what to compare it to in your area. See if you can google it.


KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Loved the morning pictures today. So peaceful,
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful picture of Luke. He is so alert and has such beautiful coloring. Makes you just want to cuddle him!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate go here for an overview of Walgreens

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walgreens


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kate go here for an overview of Walgreens
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walgreens


Thanks, Gwen. Pity about the wool though! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Marge I have this problem and put something under there to put my feet on. Right now it is just the waste basket, not the best solution. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


Thanks Agnes- obviously a very simple thing to do! must not forget that in future- How is retirement? Have you solved the problem of wool supply?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


I am 5' and probably shrinking as we speak. :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't reach things in kitchen cupboards and most chairs are too high with just toes reaching the floor. Would love those longer legs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh trust me, I have a watchdog close by at all times! If I start to get up from the recliner she immediately stands up and says what do you need/want? Same thing if I am in my room, I swear sometimes C has x-ray vision or someway to read my mind.
> Wed did manage to pack up all the Christmas decorations, C and Deb moved the furniture back to their respective places (had to move things so the tree would fit) Today Chris from next door will come help her with taking the boxes back to the storage unit and we will officially be back to normal (whatever that might be for us ;-) ) :thumbup:
> I wanted to wait to post a picture of this scarf, but think I will have C help me lay it out to show my progress. I've never done anything this time consuming (other than a lace scarf) before, so am rather proud of how it is turning out.
> I should sign off for the morning as the aide just came in the door, I am going to have regular Nurse visits for blood draws and general check up, talking about having a PT come and do exercise for my hip and leg and shoulder that won't stress the surgery site. Heck moving in general affects it so have no idea what they could do, :lol:
> ...


Can't tell you how wonderful it is to have you home and on here again. Do hope you sleep the rest of the day away as you heal. Your body needs that energy for the healing to take place. Very gentle Hugs. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


at 5'8" I am the shorty amongst my siblings- and my girls took after their father, and are shorter than me. So good Marianne that you are keeping up with us-I am not sure what your health report is, but hoping all is going well!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Not getting much time on here as DH has been on a Winter Break from school. He doesn't go back till next Tues. Hope I haven't missed anything, but I know I have.

At least I get so much more work done. The hat I am working on is almost done but since the yarn is so different without a lot of stretch the ribbing rim is waaaay to big. Tried it on DH and it will be wonderful, he wants one, now just to shrink it. It is 96% wool and I wet only the rim and put it on a rack so it won't spin in the dryer. Tried it on low and nothing happened so trying it higher. Will keep checking it. Actually, I wouldn't mind it either. With it on the circular needles I took it down to my neck and it would make a gorgeous over the head cowl. LOL At least I wouldn't need to shrink the rim if I did that with it, but I want the hat for tonight. Now if that works, I don't know how to figure the calculations for decreasing the cap of the hat since I veered off so much from the Workshops type of yarn. I have 64 stitches to decrease. Hmmmmm, wish I was a mathmetician. This will definitely be a challenge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sunset here tonight. It was actually more vivid than this, my camera hasn't picked it up too well. Plus the latest picture of Luke who is growing like a weed! He was 8lb 2oz when he was born and now at 7 weeks he's over 12lb.


They are lovely shots Kate, Luke, looking like he is really interested in whatever, and if I angle the screen the colour of the sunset magnifies so I can imagine what you could see.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ihaaaa... I finished my tunic (no pictures yet), but I had so much troubles with it - frogged so many times so many parts of it until I got it right, the ways I actually like it - and now I am so, so happy...

Well, I just had to brag.
Started the d... thing in the early spring! (did many other projects meanwhile, but... that's no excuse!)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Retirement .....all I can say is so far so good :-D 
Will just have to buy on line...postage raises cost slightly but that cant be helped

Had a visit from local council, seems we are to get new kitchens within the next 6 months.........wonders if it will work out like getting a new roof........that was planned for 3 years ago, we are still waiting :thumbdown:

sunset tonight
Kate Luke looks marvelous and growing so quickly
Marianne I might try the recipe...if i can work out the weights

Just about finished my socks and got a request today for 2 pairs...had hoped to get on with shawl but I suppose it can wait .......just for me innit lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I wonder if the whole of Scotland had such a glorious sunset- seeing as how you two are on opposite sides of the country?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of it!


HandyFamily said:


> Ihaaaa... I finished my tunic (no pictures yet), but I had so much troubles with it - frogged so many times so many parts of it until I got it right, the ways I actually like it - and now I am so, so happy...
> 
> Well, I just had to brag.
> Started the d... thing in the early spring! (did many other projects meanwhile, but... that's no excuse!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Ihaaaa... I finished my tunic (no pictures yet), but I had so much troubles with it - frogged so many times so many parts of it until I got it right, the ways I actually like it - and now I am so, so happy...
> 
> Well, I just had to brag.
> Started the d... thing in the early spring! (did many other projects meanwhile, but... that's no excuse!)


Can't wait to see it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gorgeous sky Agnes. Now I can share in sunsets and sunrises from all over the world. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sunset here tonight. It was actually more vivid than this, my camera hasn't picked it up too well. Plus the latest picture of Luke who is growing like a weed! He was 8lb 2oz when he was born and now at 7 weeks he's over 12lb.


Another gorgeous sunset and Luke sure is growing. It's a good thing we don't still grow at that rate. His little face is like a rosebud opening up more with each day, week, and month.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am doing my best to catch up again...seems that's all I've been doing the past few days and I'm not quite sure how things get so far away from me! 

Agnes, congratulations on your retirement! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!

Marianne, glad to see you! Keep mending, dear lady!

Shirley, those colors! Ooh, and ahh! I could dive right into that, too, and I can see why you couldn't wait to knit it up. 

Angora, the scarf is stunning and you should make one for yourself!

Pammie, I am glad you have your machine and hope your mom is doing better...it's so hard to see someone sick. 

Sandi, Budasha, Gwen, and everyone else who is in need of healing thoughts (I know I haven't gotten all the names...forgive me)--you have them, always, from here. Here's to better health for all!

I have read up again...trying to stay warm here and not sniff/sneeze too much...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Either way - we must speak up and be heard.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> AZ - glad to hear there is some progress. Hopefully the change in meds and new doctor will solve these problems. Your persistence has really paid off. Make sure you take care of yourself . We are all here for you. Lots of hugs coming your way and a big hug for DH.


Thank you Pontuf - love the new pic!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Nice Sunrise!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I made it up to page 3, I'm drifting to sleep so I think I need to go to bed.
> Hugs all, have a wonderful night/day.


Boy they look so content!! And not the least interested in chasing anything......

:lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to jump in here and say hi to all- and thanks,
> ...


Thanks so much Marianne - love and hugs right back!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the morning pictures today. So peaceful,
> 
> Marianne good to see you up and about. Excellent that you have some health care coming in to monitor and advocate for you. Recipe looks delicious.
> 
> ...


Well that certainly is an incentive!! Good deal - do they carry yarn???? ha ha!! - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Loved the morning pictures today. So peaceful,
> ...


Great minds Kate!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sunset here tonight. It was actually more vivid than this, my camera hasn't picked it up too well. Plus the latest picture of Luke who is growing like a weed! He was 8lb 2oz when he was born and now at 7 weeks he's over 12lb.


Oh Kate he is just so sweet!! I can almost smell "baby" when I look at that picture - and your sunset is wonderful - I would like to find some yarn in that color combination!!!! Thanks for sharing! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


My drivers license has always said 5' 1" but I lied!!! DH made me a step stool when we first moved in together that was 12" tall so it made us the same height! I figured out that way he didn't have to get things from the top of the cupboards - but sometimes he needs the stool too!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I hope you're getting paid for making the socks - lovely picture thanks for sharing!!! AZ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the morning pictures today. So peaceful,
> 
> Marianne good to see you up and about. Excellent that you have some health care coming in to monitor and advocate for you. Recipe looks delicious.
> 
> ...


Yay!! What great news. I love Walgreens myself, our local pharmacy I had too many issues with getting the wrong meds and if I hadnt known what my pills were sposed to look like I would have been taking things that were way to strong for me three or four times. Thats when I switched and since we lost our Kmart they are swamped


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just want to thank all of your for the inspiration and encouragement you give me with my knitting.
Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
It is the one thing I do that I am proud of and it is bringing my creativity back to life. I thought it was totally gone after 30 yrs., but this last year has surprised me so much. I am so much happier with my knitting back in my life. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, and with grandchildren in my life, of course. :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I just want to thank all of your for the inspiration and encouragement you give me with my knitting.
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> It is the one thing I do that I am proud of and it is bringing my creativity back to life. I thought it was totally gone after 30 yrs., but this last year has surprised me so much. I am so much happier with my knitting back in my life. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, and with grandchildren in my life, of course. :thumbup:


I like your new avatar.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to thank all of your for the inspiration and encouragement you give me with my knitting.
> ...


Thanks Silverowl. Just so I don't confuse everyone, but it is fun changing once in a while.

I was just thinking about trying to shrink something I am knitting. If I wasn't trying to shrink it, it would shrink. I had just washed my hair and thought, "It is a good thing our hair doesn't shrink when we wash it and blow it dry." :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm off to blow it dry and if I come back screaming you will know the hat didn't shrink and my hair did. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to thank all of your for the inspiration and encouragement you give me with my knitting.
> ...


me, ditto! great that you are being/feeling so creative!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


_____________________________________
It seems we must be our own best doctors. If my sister hadn't spoken up and had my brother transferred to a hospital with a neurologist he would have died. This was just last year. She had a feeling the problem had started in the brain and moved to the stomach. They were treating him for peritonitis and staph of the stomach but he is hydrocephalic and it had started in the brain. Even the neurologist when he was transferred said he didn't think it was from the brain but she was right. He had been having seizures and personality change and the neurologist had been treating him for seizures only. Also, he probably wouldn't have had as much brain damage if they would have believed my mother when he was a newborn. They didn't treat him till he was 2 and wouldn't believe my mother. Unfortunately, they are human and I know many have wonderful intentions and so many save lives, but even with the very best of them, there are those times when we have to be a pain and insist on things being followed through on. God Bless those of you who are speaking up for your loved ones. It isn't easy to do because we feel being nice will get them better care and that is also what we want. I thought being nice was the secret, but maybe as a patient, however, we need that friend/family member that will get done what is needed. I hope good health will now be in the picture for your DH and for Marianne and all others going through such things.

I know I have told some of you about my brother before, but it just fit in with this so well and is still so fresh. My SIL even told the doctors she had lost her first husband to a brain infection and to please make sure it wasn't that as she didn't want to lose my brother. She got a lot of money for the death of her first husband who was young, but that doesn't bring him back or take away the pain she went through, still they knew better and for 2 wks., he didn't get better. Why, because the infection was from the shunt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Why thank you. Of course not following the pattern or instructions throws us out there on our own and right now I think I am going to have to make a trip to get some of that elastic yarn for this hat edge. LOL Success and failure one right after the other. This yarn is 96% wool and it doesn't say it is treated to make it washable, so I don't know why it isn't shrinking. Come H or high water, I will make this work. :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > just click bookmark top left give it a title and save.... when you want to find subject just click my bookmarks above and it should appear there
> ...


Not certain, but I think if you bookmark something on KTP it saves the whole TP, so be sure to put the page number in the title. 5'll know for sure.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sunset here tonight. It was actually more vivid than this, my camera hasn't picked it up too well. Plus the latest picture of Luke who is growing like a weed! He was 8lb 2oz when he was born and now at 7 weeks he's over 12lb.


Oh so precious!!!!!!! Would love to be able to rock him and just snuggle up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - just think little me's running havoc all over the place.

sam



darowil said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


When you bookmark the site, yes, it will all be saved in your bookmarks. There is a place for you to add the particular page number so that you can use the "jump to page number" feature and you can use that to go directly to the page number that the post is on. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> ooh - just think little me's running havoc all over the place.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


And just think how quickly your knitting projects would get done!!!! You need to think of the bigger picture here, Sam!!!! *chuckles* Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

roberta - cork also has insulating properties and is sustainable. go green girl.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Ask, I will be looking at flooring (wood/tile/carpet) starting Saturday. I'm thinking of a Walnut look in Cork. I'm not sure yet, but it stands up really well I've heard, and warmer on the feet. lol
> For my New Year's Resolutions, I've decided to make the resolution not to make any more resolutions! lol I never keep the darn things anyway.
> 
> Roberta
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RE: Walgreen gift cards; just went and picked up my first two transferred prescriptions and sure enough I received 2 $25 gift cards. Now you unfortunately can not use them on prescriptions but since I'd met insurance requirements I still had nothing to pay. Would have been over $90! CAN use the gift cards on any other purchases in the store though. Just love that. NOW if I can convince Walgreens to carry yarn....LOL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute pup lover - is that not a very precious kitty.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Saw this and thought it was cute!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kate go here for an overview of Walgreens
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walgreens


Very interesting. I like my Walgreens better than the CVS, but that's a personal choice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious baby - i just want to pick him up and head for the rocker.

sam



KateB said:


> Sunset here tonight. It was actually more vivid than this, my camera hasn't picked it up too well. Plus the latest picture of Luke who is growing like a weed! He was 8lb 2oz when he was born and now at 7 weeks he's over 12lb.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I just want to thank all of your for the inspiration and encouragement you give me with my knitting.
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> It is the one thing I do that I am proud of and it is bringing my creativity back to life. I thought it was totally gone after 30 yrs., but this last year has surprised me so much. I am so much happier with my knitting back in my life. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, and with grandchildren in my life, of course. :thumbup:


  :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Going to try to put a picture of the "Pocketed October Scarf". I found this in a booklet that I ordered from Lion Brand, " Easy and Quick" using their Wool Ease yarns. I think C may have actually gotten this for me, anyway, I found it and I had the yarn that I was going to make something for a friend, and wha la, as they say, :lol: ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for you handyfamily - it's always a good feeling to finish a project - especially when it has been a lot of work - we'll be looking for a photo when you have time.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Ihaaaa... I finished my tunic (no pictures yet), but I had so much troubles with it - frogged so many times so many parts of it until I got it right, the ways I actually like it - and now I am so, so happy...
> 
> Well, I just had to brag.
> Started the d... thing in the early spring! (did many other projects meanwhile, but... that's no excuse!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sunset agnes - such vibrant colors.

sam



agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are soon in the pink sorlenna - sending you more healing energy.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I am doing my best to catch up again...seems that's all I've been doing the past few days and I'm not quite sure how things get so far away from me!
> 
> I have read up again...trying to stay warm here and not sniff/sneeze too much...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Going to try to put a picture of the "Pocketed October Scarf". I found this in a booklet that I ordered from Lion Brand, " Easy and Quick" using their Wool Ease yarns. I think C may have actually gotten this for me, anyway, I found it and I had the yarn that I was going to make something for a friend, and wha la, as they say, :lol: ;-)


very nice Marianne - I went to the site and I like the collar action!
The color you used are so cheerful - nice job. AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had not thought of that - you are so right.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ooh - just think little me's running havoc all over the place.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice marianne - like the color.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Going to try to put a picture of the "Pocketed October Scarf". I found this in a booklet that I ordered from Lion Brand, " Easy and Quick" using their Wool Ease yarns. I think C may have actually gotten this for me, anyway, I found it and I had the yarn that I was going to make something for a friend, and wha la, as they say, :lol: ;-)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am really tired of the yucky, rainy, weather! We need the rain, but I need some sunshine. My mom is not doing well. The doctor said that she needs to go to a skilled nursing facility when she gets dismissed from the hospital. She is so weak. My sis and I both feel like she will have to stay at the nursing home rather than go back to the assisted living home. I just do not want her to suffer anymore than necessary.

My DD's dog is sick. It may be kidney disease. DD is so very upset. I just hope it is not serious. I'll keep you informed!

Off to WW in an hour. I'm sure that will be somewhat depressing as well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am really tired of the yucky, rainy, weather! We need the rain, but I need some sunshine. My mom is not doing well. The doctor said that she needs to go to a skilled nursing facility when she gets dismissed from the hospital. She is so weak. My sis and I both feel like she will have to stay at the nursing home rather than go back to the assisted living home. I just do not want her to suffer anymore than necessary.
> 
> My DD's dog is sick. It may be kidney disease. DD is so very upset. I just hope it is not serious. I'll keep you informed!
> 
> Off to WW in an hour. I'm sure that will be somewhat depressing as well!


Oh, Pammie, it has obviously been one of those DAYS, here's hoping WW was not too depressing- as the other problems would seem more long lasting. Thinking of you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am really tired of the yucky, rainy, weather! We need the rain, but I need some sunshine. My mom is not doing well. The doctor said that she needs to go to a skilled nursing facility when she gets dismissed from the hospital. She is so weak. My sis and I both feel like she will have to stay at the nursing home rather than go back to the assisted living home. I just do not want her to suffer anymore than necessary.
> 
> My DD's dog is sick. It may be kidney disease. DD is so very upset. I just hope it is not serious. I'll keep you informed!
> 
> Off to WW in an hour. I'm sure that will be somewhat depressing as well!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I am really tired of the yucky, rainy, weather! We need the rain, but I need some sunshine. My mom is not doing well. The doctor said that she needs to go to a skilled nursing facility when she gets dismissed from the hospital. She is so weak. My sis and I both feel like she will have to stay at the nursing home rather than go back to the assisted living home. I just do not want her to suffer anymore than necessary.
> ...


Pammie - you are in my thoughts-I know what it is like to have someone you love dearly not doing well. I am glad you have this group to stand up with you and I hope that she gets better.

Take care of yourself too. Life gets difficult when someone we love is not doing well. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> had not thought of that - you are so right.
> 
> sam


Sam- you mentioned getting a note book. I would suggest that it is a good idea. I have two- one for computer information and stitch patterns - peoples' measurements- general information. The other is where I write down information on everything I knit. even if it is something i do often.

I have all my family sizes in it -color favorites etc at the Back and as I rarely do a pattern as written and often change everything including needles etc. and often try new things, I have it beside me all the time and write down everythng I make. helps me remember what I made, who for etc. good to read back on -- I bought two fairly large squared off books and can even put charts in it showing how I changed a pattern etc. 
I don't know how I managed without it.

I would really recommend it for everyone - especially if you make different things for the same person --[ it is all there]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Going to try to put a picture of the "Pocketed October Scarf". I found this in a booklet that I ordered from Lion Brand, " Easy and Quick" using their Wool Ease yarns. I think C may have actually gotten this for me, anyway, I found it and I had the yarn that I was going to make something for a friend, and wha la, as they say, :lol: ;-)


Marianne - that is going to be great - I hope you will post a picture when you are finished.

Glad to see you posting and yourself again.!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a notebook for patterns but hadn't thought of make such notes; great idea and I'll start doing that . Also like the idea of a notebook with family/friends sizes and what I've made them. Possible could even include small scraps of yarn used in both notebooks.



Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > had not thought of that - you are so right.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne love the pocket scarf; the colors are wonderful. I'm going to check out Lion Brand now for the pattern.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I am really tired of the yucky, rainy, weather! We need the rain, but I need some sunshine. My mom is not doing well. The doctor said that she needs to go to a skilled nursing facility when she gets dismissed from the hospital. She is so weak. My sis and I both feel like she will have to stay at the nursing home rather than go back to the assisted living home. I just do not want her to suffer anymore than necessary.
> ...


Pammie, it has not been a good start to the year for you, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that things get better, hoping your Mom & DD's dog improve quickly & that WW's not too stressful on top. Remember, you've lost weight before, you can do it again if need be. Take care of yourself.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never mind...finally found it...Chiaogoo

Earlier in this week's TP someone mentioned a brand of knitting needles I wasn't familiar with; even remember Sam asking where one could get them. ALL I can remember of the name was it began CHIA.... I have searched and searched and can not find it in the postings. Does anyone remember the name of those needles?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Earlier in this week's TP someone mentioned a brand of knitting needles I wasn't familiar with; even remember Sam asking where one could get them. ALL I can remember of the name was it began CHIA.... I have searched and searched and can not find it in the postings. Does anyone remember the name of those needles?


Chiaogoo I just googled it they do interchangeables for sure


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier in this week's TP someone mentioned a brand of knitting needles I wasn't familiar with; even remember Sam asking where one could get them. ALL I can remember of the name was it began CHIA.... I have searched and searched and can not find it in the postings. Does anyone remember the name of those needles?
> ...


I am wanting the Kolage needles but am holding out for them to make a set of interchangeable, those would be my dream set for sure! (Unless someone has knowledge of them having a set, I've not seen them unless I was under the influence of drugs that is.. :lol: :lol: :shock: :roll: ) 
Yes, I've had my night meds, C told me I'm getting silly so I better get this shut down, I might embarrass myself, sure don't want that to happen ;-) 
Many Hugs, Much Love and Lot's of Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Marianne don't ever feel embarrassed with us- we are just so glad you are still with us- I for one love to hear from you- Have never heard you say anything embarrassing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I found it too..bit pricy for me right now. I have Harmony set but always looking...or should I say dreaming.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier in this week's TP someone mentioned a brand of knitting needles I wasn't familiar with; even remember Sam asking where one could get them. ALL I can remember of the name was it began CHIA.... I have searched and searched and can not find it in the postings. Does anyone remember the name of those needles?
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hi Knitting Tea Party family. I just got a distress email from Joe P. His beloved grandmother has got horrid pains and not able to eat. It is all reminicent of her colon cancer she had last year. He has asked that we remember her in prayers. Her name is Clemencia, she is 95. (She came up to visit him and his family last summer.) She is in the care of a physician and an operation is likely. He is making plans to go down to Mexico to be with her. He has someone to look after his mother while he is away. Thank you all. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know Zoe. Will lift her and Joe up in prayer.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Marianne, I was just gifted with a set Cubics interchangeables. They're wood (birch, I think) with sharp tips, very like Harmonies, but square like the Kollage. You might want to check them out, if you're not committed to metal needles. I'm totally in love with them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for letting us know Zoe. Will lift her and Joe up in prayer.


Thank you Gwenie. Joe was most upset and distraught by this news. She phoned him this afternoon. Thank you for the prayers, I am sure Joe will be most grateful for them. Zoe


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, 5, I've been praying for Joe and his grandmother's situations. Please keep us posted.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> ooh - just think little me's running havoc all over the place.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Good interpretation or should I say answer. Got me laughing. Love it Sam. Of course we want lots of you or little you's. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oops...double post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hi Knitting Tea Party family. I just got a distress email from Joe P. His beloved grandmother has got horrid pains and not able to eat. It is all reminicent of her colon cancer she had last year. He has asked that we remember her in prayers. Her name is Clemencia, she is 95. (She came up to visit him and his family last summer.) She is in the care of a physician and an operation is likely. He is making plans to go down to Mexico to be with her. He has someone to look after his mother while he is away. Thank you all. Zoe


How upsetting. So sorry to hear this and at 95 to be in such pain doesn't seem fair. I will be praying for her. So sad that she may have to go through an operation. Please let Joe know I am praying and saddened to hear this.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DD's dog, Daisy, is going to be fine. It was her liver, not kidneys. He gave her a couple of shots and gave her medicine. He also told DD to get some baby food for her. Daisy even came to our WW meeting! She was very good. I don't know if se is going to join or not!

Mom is about the same. I talked to her and it is obvious that she is weak. I just home she does improve, but I'm also realistic enough to know that she will not last much longer. Thank you so much for all of the concern. This group is truly who I turn to first. We are a family! Love you all!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> DD's dog, Daisy, is going to be fine. It was her liver, not kidneys. He gave her a couple of shots and gave her medicine. He also told DD to get some baby food for her. Daisy even came to our WW meeting! She was very good. I don't know if se is going to join or not!
> 
> Mom is about the same. I talked to her and it is obvious that she is weak. I just home she does improve, but I'm also realistic enough to know that she will not last much longer. Thank you so much for all of the concern. This group is truly who I turn to first. We are a family! Love you all!


hugs Pammie, and of course Daisy can join WW! but you must pay her dues of course!!! lol, you must find out how many points are in the baby food! lol, Zoe


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Marge....*Love the sound of your windows.... Wish mine were double paned... T have diamond shaped inserts as well and like the look.... I was able to do a filet crochet curtain for the front door that had the same size diamonds with a flower in the center.... It was peach and has faded... I may try to bleach it out or dye it....
> 
> My computer also seems to hae a smilar problenm.... I had a tehnician out and it is better but still seem to lose internet access intermittently... especially when changing from one site to another.... My laptop is only two years ond and has Windows 7. I am almost wondering if it has anything to do with KP.....
> 
> As to the Benadryl.... I know many people can uses this to help with sleep.... I'm not one of them.... All through chemo they kept offering me a warm blanket and expectiong me to take a nap..... Instead, I cross stitched the whole time.... i WISH it would knock me out.... I'm sure it is a temporary situation... but I must get it solved.... This cold and flu season is not the time to not be rested.....


Some of us are not affected much by anti-histamines, which I think is in most of the otc sleep medications.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> After reading the symptoms for hyperglycemic these sound like my symptoms the last month. What kind of tests are needed to determine?
> 
> My other problem s this #%¥&#% iPad. It is constantly rewriting what I have written! See what I mean. I wrote "is" and it took off the "i". It constantly takes letters off and changes my words. Any other iPad users have this problem? I don't have this problem on my iPhone.


Hypoglycemia is diagnosed by a five or seven hour test during which they measure the blood sugar a number of times. But you can determine the situation for yourself by choosing the frequency and choice of what you eat and see if the symptoms get taken care of.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > After reading the symptoms for hyperglycemic these sound like my symptoms the last month. What kind of tests are needed to determine?
> ...


Oral medication can cause you to get to the point that you don't really know what you are doing, so you need to be able to recognize the signs.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

agnescr said:


> These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......


Interesting that when people retire they are given clocks and watches - just when you'd think they'd need them less.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I will say that it wouldn't hurt Daisy to lose some weight! She's a chihuahua and looks a little like a football with legs! But she is sweet, she just loves to eat! And I can identify with that!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I did go to my doctor yesterday, I have such a memory problem the last week that it was really starting to upset me. Turns out that 2 of the meds they have me on will cause temporary issues. But it should be better after the meds are discontinued.
> ...


Stress all by itself can really fry the brain, though fortunately it's temporary.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Well, it's usually as scarce as hen's teeth, but it works as well with plentiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I love inventive use of the language- that is one of the reasons English is such an interesting language, although often hard to learn as a second or third language!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie having been through such as what you are enduring all I can say is focus on enjoying the time you have with her now and try not to let your thoughts linger on the inevitable. If you can some how record some of your conversations with your mom do so it will be a treasure for you and family. You probably already know this but when caught up in the concern and care I know I forgot to record my mom as we did my dad. I'd give anything now to hear her voice. You are in my prayers.

So glad DD's beloved pet is okay.



pammie1234 said:


> DD's dog, Daisy, is going to be fine. It was her liver, not kidneys. He gave her a couple of shots and gave her medicine. He also told DD to get some baby food for her. Daisy even came to our WW meeting! She was very good. I don't know if se is going to join or not!
> 
> Mom is about the same. I talked to her and it is obvious that she is weak. I just home she does improve, but I'm also realistic enough to know that she will not last much longer. Thank you so much for all of the concern. This group is truly who I turn to first. We are a family! Love you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pammie having been through such as what you are enduring all I can say is focus on enjoying the time you have with her now and try not to let your thoughts linger on the inevitable. If you can some how record some of your conversations with your mom do so it will be a treasure for you and family. You probably already know this but when caught up in the concern and care I know I forgot to record my mom as we did my dad. I'd give anything now to hear her voice. You are in my prayers.
> 
> So glad DD's beloved pet is okay.
> 
> ...


Could not have put it better myself!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps it is to mark the time spent working and how now they have the time to relax. It is interesting. When I retired I was given an engraved crystal bowl, Sits in my china cabinet and not yet even used. 


mjs said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pammie having been through such as what you are enduring all I can say is focus on enjoying the time you have with her now and try not to let your thoughts linger on the inevitable. If you can some how record some of your conversations with your mom do so it will be a treasure for you and family. You probably already know this but when caught up in the concern and care I know I forgot to record my mom as we did my dad. I'd give anything now to hear her voice. You are in my prayers.
> 
> So glad DD's beloved pet is okay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone here mentioned earlier that they needed to put some elastic thread in some socks (I think it was socks). I was just goggling around and saw that DBNY.com has Rainbow Elastic Thread in both bulky and fine for $1.99. It was listed under accessories. Hope this is helpful

Oh yes..Rainbow was the brand and there were several colors available.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> wish it did sell yarn. Sells some groceries, cosmetics, general merchandise. Not sure what to compare it to in your area. See if you can google it.
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> ...


But thats OK use it to get things you have to get and then spend the money you wpoul dhave spent on them on yarn! Does this meant that you need to get your prescriptions from the same place each time?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KAte the colours are beutiful enough anyway, must have been stunning. Its amazing how short a time they are new borns isn't it? Wonderful watching them grow up, but at the same time you miss the little baby stage and so on as they grow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Someone here mentioned earlier that they needed to put some elastic thread in some socks (I think it was socks). I was just goggling around and saw that DBNY.com has Rainbow Elastic Thread in both bulky and fine for $1.99. It was listed under accessories. Hope this is helpful
> 
> Oh yes..Rainbow was the brand and there were several colors available.


Angora is wondering about elastic for her hat she is magic looping!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heard on the weather tonight that by Saturday it will be 72F. This is certainly not normal winter weather. I love the temps but we do need a good freeze for peach crops and to to lessen the pests for the spring and summer. The next two days are suppose to be mid 60F and rainy. We do need the rain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Not getting much time on here as DH has been on a Winter Break from school. He doesn't go back till next Tues. Hope I haven't missed anything, but I know I have.
> 
> At least I get so much more work done. The hat I am working on is almost done but since the yarn is so different without a lot of stretch the ribbing rim is waaaay to big. Tried it on DH and it will be wonderful, he wants one, now just to shrink it. It is 96% wool and I wet only the rim and put it on a rack so it won't spin in the dryer. Tried it on low and nothing happened so trying it higher. Will keep checking it. Actually, I wouldn't mind it either. With it on the circular needles I took it down to my neck and it would make a gorgeous over the head cowl. LOL At least I wouldn't need to shrink the rim if I did that with it, but I want the hat for tonight. Now if that works, I don't know how to figure the calculations for decreasing the cap of the hat since I veered off so much from the Workshops type of yarn. I have 64 stitches to decrease. Hmmmmm, wish I was a mathmetician. This will definitely be a challenge.


The hat decreasing starts with 13 for each set and you have gone down 14 so easy. Just throw in one decrease anywhere and follow the pattern for the decreases, but instead of 6 times do it 5 times. (I'm assuming this was the magic loop hat and you had intended to do the shaping there. maybe this should have gone in the workshop for others! I might go and add it in there.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> DD's dog, Daisy, is going to be fine. It was her liver, not kidneys. He gave her a couple of shots and gave her medicine. He also told DD to get some baby food for her. Daisy even came to our WW meeting! She was very good. I don't know if se is going to join or not!
> 
> Mom is about the same. I talked to her and it is obvious that she is weak. I just home she does improve, but I'm also realistic enough to know that she will not last much longer. Thank you so much for all of the concern. This group is truly who I turn to first. We are a family! Love you all!


My goodness - you are carrying a heavy load. Please come back as you can.

I'm caught back up for the night. I'm off to put on a couple more rows on the sock before bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if the whole of Scotland had such a glorious sunset- seeing as how you two are on opposite sides of the country?


The samething struck me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> [
> 
> Not certain, but I think if you bookmark something on KTP it saves the whole TP, so be sure to put the page number in the title. 5'll know for sure.


You are correct Kate- I have finally learnt to do that for the longer posts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> precious baby - i just want to pick him up and head for the rocker.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Soon Sam your turn will come- and as there will only one of you instead of a number hatched you won't need to share.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it does but it also means that since it is in the insurance network I am also going to be charged a lower price.



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > wish it did sell yarn. Sells some groceries, cosmetics, general merchandise. Not sure what to compare it to in your area. See if you can google it.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Lurker. I'll send her a pm about it so she won't miss the sale message.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Someone here mentioned earlier that they needed to put some elastic thread in some socks (I think it was socks). I was just goggling around and saw that DBNY.com has Rainbow Elastic Thread in both bulky and fine for $1.99. It was listed under accessories. Hope this is helpful
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > These are the flowers I received today on my retirement from work mates and friends along with a clock and a considerable amount of money.......
> ...


How true! I think it is a carry over from the "good ole days" when owning a quality time piece was an indication of wealth and achievement. It definitely was a traditional retirement thing. In todays world a time-share in Mexico would be farrr more acceptable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - so sorry that this has been "one of those days" - sending you lots of soothing energy - things have a way of working out - just you be sure to get lots of rest - the sun is going to shine again - honest.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I am really tired of the yucky, rainy, weather! We need the rain, but I need some sunshine. My mom is not doing well. The doctor said that she needs to go to a skilled nursing facility when she gets dismissed from the hospital. She is so weak. My sis and I both feel like she will have to stay at the nursing home rather than go back to the assisted living home. I just do not want her to suffer anymore than necessary.
> 
> My DD's dog is sick. It may be kidney disease. DD is so very upset. I just hope it is not serious. I'll keep you informed!
> 
> Off to WW in an hour. I'm sure that will be somewhat depressing as well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another case of the squeaky wheel getting oiled. so glad it turned out well for you both shirley.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

make that a paid up time share in mexico. lol

sam



Ask4j said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora LOVE your new avatar

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Sunset here tonight. It was actually more vivid than this, my camera hasn't picked it up too well. Plus the latest picture of Luke who is growing like a weed! He was 8lb 2oz when he was born and now at 7 weeks he's over 12lb.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Angora LOVE your new avatar
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Love yours too Pontuf! it's good to see an other shot of Clarence!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost three - think it is time for me to head to bed - see everyone on the marrow.

sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I would find a timeshare in Mexico VERY acceptable lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Just got done with the math homework. sighs... This new format is kicking my hiney. lol

Anyway. It is one or two days early, but here is a recipe for everyone. The nice people over at Ghon Brothers sent me an Amish Cookbook sampler with tons of recipes in it when I ordered the school clothes. The recipies are absolutely yummi so far. 

*Scalloped Tomatoes*

Stew and season a quart of tomatoes to your taste; add some butter and a little chopped onion, then grated bread crumbs till like a stiff batter. Pour into a buttered baking dish. Strew the top with more bread crumbs and bake for 20 minutes.

This is nice as a breadfast dish or a dinner vegatable. If any tomatoes are left over, ake into round croquettes and fry nice and brown, and you have another dish!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> Just got done with the math homework. sighs... This new format is kicking my hiney. lol
> 
> Anyway. It is one or two days early, but here is a recipe for everyone. The nice people over at Ghon Brothers sent me an Amish Cookbook sampler with tons of recipes in it when I ordered the school clothes. The recipies are absolutely yummi so far.
> 
> ...


Sounds brilliant Doogie- I have a heap of tomatoes threatening to ripen all of a bunch- so I will bookmark this page!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hi Knitting Tea Party family. I just got a distress email from Joe P. His beloved grandmother has got horrid pains and not able to eat. It is all reminicent of her colon cancer she had last year. He has asked that we remember her in prayers. Her name is Clemencia, she is 95. (She came up to visit him and his family last summer.) She is in the care of a physician and an operation is likely. He is making plans to go down to Mexico to be with her. He has someone to look after his mother while he is away. Thank you all. Zoe


Keeping Joe and his family in prayers.. thank you for the letting us know. Have been thinking about him a lot lately.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Not sure who sells the Cubics, would love to try them though.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> DD's dog, Daisy, is going to be fine. It was her liver, not kidneys. He gave her a couple of shots and gave her medicine. He also told DD to get some baby food for her. Daisy even came to our WW meeting! She was very good. I don't know if se is going to join or not!
> 
> Mom is about the same. I talked to her and it is obvious that she is weak. I just home she does improve, but I'm also realistic enough to know that she will not last much longer. Thank you so much for all of the concern. This group is truly who I turn to first. We are a family! Love you all!


Pammie, keeping you and yours in our prayers here. Loves and Hugs sweet lady


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

mjs said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: If that is the case, I'm surprised I have any brain tissue left!! Seriously, I do know that stress can cause problems and I have had major stress the last few years, seems that one situation would resolve then bammmm new situations arise. I learned to roll with the punches very early in life, was always told that life is never fair, but it is what you make of it, thank goodness Lemonade is a favorite drink at our house :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Guess I'm a bit of the early one this morning. Woke up at 5 am, just couldn't get back to sleep. I did finish 2 more chapters in my book, I find it odd that since I started using the Kindle, holding a large book and trying to read is very awkward especially when laying in bed. :| Not much news from me today (it's good to be boring for a change :thumbup: ) Daniel will be driving in tomorrow for the weekend, he has called me at least twice a day sometimes a third if he has a chance. :thumbup: C will get a nice break while he is here.. I think she is going to go stay with a friend of ours at their family lake house. Weather is supposed to be warm (high 60's and low 70's) with rain that we like others so desperately need. 
I only have a few rows before I start making the second pocket on the scarf, I hope to finish it either today or tomorrow. Not sure when I'll see Deb as her schedule is all over the clock this week. C said if Deb doesn't like it she wants to claim it, of course Mom says that it should be for her anyway. :? I gave Mom an Angel wrap for Christmas, it's fleece and she loves it, but here lately anything I'm knitting she wants it, :lol: 
I'm going to get outta here and get my day started, hope you all have a wonderful day!!!!!!
Loves, Hugs Prayers, 
Marianne


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Guess I'm a bit of the early one this morning. Woke up at 5 am, just couldn't get back to sleep. I did finish 2 more chapters in my book, I find it odd that since I started using the Kindle, holding a large book and trying to read is very awkward especially when laying in bed. :| Not much news from me today (it's good to be boring for a change :thumbup: ) Daniel will be driving in tomorrow for the weekend, he has called me at least twice a day sometimes a third if he has a chance. :thumbup: C will get a nice break while he is here.. I think she is going to go stay with a friend of ours at their family lake house. Weather is supposed to be warm (high 60's and low 70's) with rain that we like others so desperately need.
> I only have a few rows before I start making the second pocket on the scarf, I hope to finish it either today or tomorrow. Not sure when I'll see Deb as her schedule is all over the clock this week. C said if Deb doesn't like it she wants to claim it, of course Mom says that it should be for her anyway. :? I gave Mom an Angel wrap for Christmas, it's fleece and she loves it, but here lately anything I'm knitting she wants it, :lol:
> I'm going to get outta here and get my day started, hope you all have a wonderful day!!!!!!
> Loves, Hugs Prayers,
> Marianne


Good morning Marianne, early looks good to me. I watched an orange sunrise this morning. The day is quiet so far and we are to be a few degrees above freezing today. It is a welcome day for most everyone here. Then tonight a freezing rain with snow is blowing in and dumping a mass of snow.
Thank you for your prayers for Joe. I will let him know! I believe he is planning on driving down to see his grandmother today and stay for a few days with her.
I found my KOBO e-reader so much lighter and smaller than a book making it much easier for me to hold. I love reading books in bed before I am off to sleep.
It is nice Daniel keeps such close tabs on his mother! I imagine that Cindi feels overwhelmed at times and she will like the break away for a few days. Tell them both hello and to your dear mother too.
Love and prayers, gentle hugs, Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the whole of Scotland had such a glorious sunset- seeing as how you two are on opposite sides of the country?
> ...


But you have to remember how small a country we are. Agnes and I are at different sides of the country, but we're only about 80 miles apart!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

No sunrise here this morning, just grey cloudy skies, guess this will be our weather pattern for the next few days, but since I'm sentenced to stay in the house anyway, it makes it easier. If it was this warm and sunshine, I'd be wanting to be out in the yard working on something. (still need to repair the fence around my garden) I hope to go for a ride later (if it isn't raining) As long as I'm not out around people I'm okay, (those that come visit have to wear a mask and I do also) C and Mom have been cleared (unless they develop a cold) so we don't have to wear them constantly. I just have to be careful to not get any type of infections and I totally understand that. 
Time for my shower, whooo hooo!! (Standing joke here) C sits outside the bathroom door in case I need her.. so we have to time this for her schedule also. Will be so glad to have total independence back!!!!
Stay warm, stay dry ---- those on the opposite side of us, stay cool, stay comfy however you can!!! 
Much Love, many Hugs, Lots of prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Doogie this looks really good and easy. Good for breakfast/ brunch too.

Pontuf



doogie said:


> Just got done with the math homework. sighs... This new format is kicking my hiney. lol
> 
> Anyway. It is one or two days early, but here is a recipe for everyone. The nice people over at Ghon Brothers sent me an Amish Cookbook sampler with tons of recipes in it when I ordered the school clothes. The recipies are absolutely yummi so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good Morning Marianne! So good to hear from you. You sound rested and so positive. I can tell you are feeling much better. Looks as if you are getting excellent care from all your loved ones. A big doggie hug from Pontuf. XO


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


close enough to become occasional knitting buddies :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

doogie said:


> Just got done with the math homework. sighs... This new format is kicking my hiney. lol
> 
> Anyway. It is one or two days early, but here is a recipe for everyone. The nice people over at Ghon Brothers sent me an Amish Cookbook sampler with tons of recipes in it when I ordered the school clothes. The recipies are absolutely yummi so far.
> 
> ...


I have often wondered how my Aunt made the wonderful tomato casarole she used to give us when we went there to dinner. I have looked through recipes for years - and *here it is*! Thank you so much. I loved that dish when I was a little girl and I can still taste it - I am going to make it this week.

Thanks for bringing back a wonderful memory and solving a problem - as I have no recollection of the name of it and as a result couldn't find it. I tried different things but never matched it - it seems to be it!


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Well talking about Golden Syrup brought back a lot of memories.Mum used to make a pie with it ,crushed Corn Flakes in a pie shell with syrup poured on top and baked,With custard .Of course.I still love Birds custard


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> Well talking about Golden Syrup brought back a lot of memories.Mum used to make a pie with it ,crushed Corn Flakes in a pie shell with syrup poured on top and baked,With custard .Of course.I still love Birds custard


My favourite as a child was the 'Golden Cap' a suet pudding, with golden syrup at the base- which is inverted when cooked. Is Bird's custard one you make yourself? If so it would approximate our Edmond's custard, still a comfort food of mine!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Dear Pammie - so sorry you're having such a full plate. Breaks my heart to hear about your mom and DD's pup.... please take a moment to center yourself and find some strength to face what comes - we are here for you anytime - luv-AZ


pammie1234 said:


> I am really tired of the yucky, rainy, weather! We need the rain, but I need some sunshine. My mom is not doing well. The doctor said that she needs to go to a skilled nursing facility when she gets dismissed from the hospital. She is so weak. My sis and I both feel like she will have to stay at the nursing home rather than go back to the assisted living home. I just do not want her to suffer anymore than necessary.
> 
> My DD's dog is sick. It may be kidney disease. DD is so very upset. I just hope it is not serious. I'll keep you informed!
> 
> Off to WW in an hour. I'm sure that will be somewhat depressing as well!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Zoe - I will send good thoughts Joe's way and all the way to his Gma- you are a good friend - give Joe P. my love when you contact him next.... AZ


5mmdpns said:


> hi Knitting Tea Party family. I just got a distress email from Joe P. His beloved grandmother has got horrid pains and not able to eat. It is all reminicent of her colon cancer she had last year. He has asked that we remember her in prayers. Her name is Clemencia, she is 95. (She came up to visit him and his family last summer.) She is in the care of a physician and an operation is likely. He is making plans to go down to Mexico to be with her. He has someone to look after his mother while he is away. Thank you all. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad Daisy is better - hope the same for your Mom - being in the hospital is draining as you know - it's so hard to rest. We'll keep hoping for the best - luv-AZ


pammie1234 said:


> DD's dog, Daisy, is going to be fine. It was her liver, not kidneys. He gave her a couple of shots and gave her medicine. He also told DD to get some baby food for her. Daisy even came to our WW meeting! She was very good. I don't know if se is going to join or not!
> 
> Mom is about the same. I talked to her and it is obvious that she is weak. I just home she does improve, but I'm also realistic enough to know that she will not last much longer. Thank you so much for all of the concern. This group is truly who I turn to first. We are a family! Love you all!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning Lurker and Pontuf- grey skies and big wind here today - I'm going to stay in and regroup!!! I hope you have a wonderful day - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Morning Lurker and Pontuf- grey skies and big wind here today - I'm going to stay in and regroup!!! I hope you have a wonderful day - AZ


When I checked the sky, when letting the dogs out, it was clear as- all the constellations visible- we have a forecast anti-cyclone, with a possible weak cold front coming through- must check the barometer! How is your DH this morning?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Almost on top of you Kate by Australian and US distances lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Have to laugh at this, it would be like a day trip for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


even here- in parts of the South Island 80 miles is the trip for regular rugby practice for instance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I had a friend that thought a 35 mile trip was a long way, she was amazed at how I could drive that fare in one day without being tired.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Have to laugh as well since I dont drive I would need to take at least 4 buses to reach Kate.....only a shortish trip by car but murder on public transport


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Is the train service no good to your neck of the woods?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I can see how that would be a bother. I wish we had public transport where I live it wold be easier for me at times.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Lurker and Pontuf- grey skies and big wind here today - I'm going to stay in and regroup!!! I hope you have a wonderful day - AZ
> ...


He's just getting up!! 10AM here - pretty late - he must have needed his rest. I am off to see if breakfast is on the schedule today..... I'll be back later --- what is anti-cyclone????? AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Agnes these are wonderful!!!!! Everytime I see a new pair I move socks up on my list of things to learn - very nice job!!! AZ


agnescr said:


> Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Zoe - I will send good thoughts Joe's way and all the way to his Gma- you are a good friend - give Joe P. my love when you contact him next.... AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Will do that. Thanks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?


Such pretty socks!!! People with small feet need less yarn in their socks! lol, perhaps your balls of yarn are too big to make small socks! lol, Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?


 Love the color of the socks. One of these days I will finish the pair I started for myself. All my girls have bigger feet than me, makes it hard for me to borrow shoes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


an anti-clockwise weather system- ie, good weather for us- unlike your hurricanes! 1012 hector pascals today according to the barometer- humidity down to 68%.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?
> ...


Love the colour too- in our family I always had the big feet- I was startled to realise my feet were bigger than my Dad's [in later years]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Two of the boys have big feet, size 13 1/2 US. Chrissy has the biggest feet of the girls at 9 US ladies. My oldest wore my sneakers to school in grade 4, I knew was in trouble with shoes then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


would need a bus and 2 trains each way


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?


Wonderful socks. Bright and cheery. You could knit for me anytime. And I have small feet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?
> ...


it's just a pity that my bum and chest don't match my feet


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?
> ...


Darowil will be giving a sock workshop in the near future.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?
> ...


5 that is why I have have some odd coloured socks I just knit with leftovers lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the socks...just my size too! I'm the tallest and largest in girls in my family at 5'5"


agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Mine is the opposite problem. Too big on top and not enough on bottom (feet I mean) to support it all. :shock: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


My cousin Karen is commuting regularly to Larbet hospital from Glasgow, because her BIL had a stroke- but she is a dedicated driver- cars are rather a thing in her family- as admitedly they are with my brothers- I don't drive now a days- but had my licence at 15, shortly before I gained my Student Pilot Licence- things were very different here- in those days- the plane I flew was wood and canvas- apart from the obvious metal parts- Dreamweaver also flew a Piper Cub.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I wouldn't mind if my bum matched my feet, the chest can stay where it is.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I can knit socks, I just have other things I want to make first. I have a sweater I'm working on that I need to get finished and a few scarves and a couple pillows to finish.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't really picture how big or small feet this means, but I do love the socks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just stopped by for a minute to say hello. Will be going to the show today. Saw Impossible last week about the family that survived the Tsunami. It is about a real family and I loved the fact that the mother taught the son to care about others when it even meant danger to them.

Had a fabulous dinner at a restaurant our son suggested for his Birthday dinner. Can't believe he is 44 now. Must mean I am older than that. Can't believe that either. The food was served on big plates and family style so everyone was meant to share. We understood the concept but I had to laugh as at a table not far from us I saw this young man with the hamburger meant for 4 people, only 3 at his table, had the whole thing in front of him. I wondered if he was going to eat the whole thing and he did. I heard the lady at the table say to the waitress after they were finished that next time she needed to emphasize that the food was to be shared when it was delivered too. LOL No hamburger for her. I'll bet that young man was quite full and perhaps a little embarrassed. Needless to say the young woman at the table was not pleased. Well we all shared and the meal was incredible. The chef did amazing things with the vegetables and also a gnocci dish that was out of this world. We will definitely be going back there. Our son learned about this restaurant from the guys in the band he is in that is leaving on tour again on Wed. They said it doesn't matter what you get on the menu, it will taste great. Hate to see son go and for 7 wks. this time. Way too long for me. At least his wife and his children will drive to Texas to meet him in the middle. Hugs to all and I will try and see if I can find any more about Joe's grandma.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?
> ...


Thanks folks

thanks Angora but I can't keep up with my lot.....Gd AmyLee(8ys) has informed me she wants a poncho....awaiting visit so that she can go on line and pick pattern and yarn,she is the only one not to request socks....she never wears socks even in winter.....brrrrrrrr


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I can't really picture how big or small feet this means, but I do love the socks!


It would be approximately a size 39 Eu ladies shoe size.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I got a learner driving licence but my driving instructor said that the world would be a safer place if i forgot about driving lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am saddened to hear Joe P's news and send healing thoughts to his lovely grandmother. Pammie, may light and love hold you up during this trying time, too, as well as all the others who need them. Bub has come down with this something or other (and he did get a flu shot); he coughed so hard yesterday he got spasms in his back...he got up sometime in the night and went to sit on the couch because lying down was making it worse. This has been a terrible "sick season" for so many--will be so glad when it's done! I'm feeling okay (still a bit run down but working on that); it comes and goes. I'm just tired of it!

I chuckled when I saw the remarks about the socks--my feet are very big and it seemed I'd never finish that first pair I made! I remember looking at them and thinking, good Lord, they're so LONG--and then they fit. LOL I'm still working on the mitts/new designs and have loads of typing up to do before I can turn them loose. I "dreamed up" a new sweater last night as well, which I sketched out but it will be a while as I have another sweater in progress and ... swatched some stuff last night and have settled on two of the three patterns I want for it. Just not enough hours in the day--we are supposed to get very cold the next few days, however, so I expect I will be staying in and spending every spare minute with my tea & knitting. Now if I could just get him well & back to work, too, the routine might get back to normal (I really need my routines). And we need to get going again with DD's driving--she is supposed to go to the grands in April/end of March for starting her taxidermy school and needs her license by then!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am saddened to hear Joe P's news and send healing thoughts to his lovely grandmother. Pammie, may light and love hold you up during this trying time, too, as well as all the others who need them. Bub has come down with this something or other (and he did get a flu shot); he coughed so hard yesterday he got spasms in his back...he got up sometime in the night and went to sit on the couch because lying down was making it worse. This has been a terrible "sick season" for so many--will be so glad when it's done! I'm feeling okay (still a bit run down but working on that); it comes and goes. I'm just tired of it!
> 
> I chuckled when I saw the remarks about the socks--my feet are very big and it seemed I'd never finish that first pair I made! I remember looking at them and thinking, good Lord, they're so LONG--and then they fit. LOL I'm still working on the mitts/new designs and have loads of typing up to do before I can turn them loose. I "dreamed up" a new sweater last night as well, which I sketched out but it will be a while as I have another sweater in progress and ... swatched some stuff last night and have settled on two of the three patterns I want for it. Just not enough hours in the day--we are supposed to get very cold the next few days, however, so I expect I will be staying in and spending every spare minute with my tea & knitting. Now if I could just get him well & back to work, too, the routine might get back to normal (I really need my routines). And we need to get going again with DD's driving--she is supposed to go to the grands in April/end of March for starting her taxidermy school and needs her license by then!


Good to here you are getting on top of the bug! I have been wondering how you were?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to here you are getting on top of the bug! I have been wondering how you were?


And how are you coming along with your own cold? I hope it has gone for good by now!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?


nice socks! LOL - I'm learning to adapt patterns to fit my shoe size (US 6-6.5)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to here you are getting on top of the bug! I have been wondering how you were?
> ...


Not too good! still coughing away, still nasal! can't see doc till Wednesday of next week- they are so booked up- and I have prior commitments Monday and Tuesday!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I know, we really have a very different idea of distance. My friend visited her cousin in the States and they drove for two hours to get a pizza. She told them that when she visits us it's a journey of 40 minutes and they stay overnight!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Zoe - I will send good thoughts Joe's way and all the way to his Gma- you are a good friend - give Joe P. my love when you contact him next.... AZ
> ...


Add my best wishes for his GM and to him too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?


Lovely socks Agnes. :thumbup: Be glad you're not knitting for my son he's got size 13 feet! (US 13.5)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


and yet your train network is light years better than ours- did not try the buses much while I was there in 2011!


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

yep I think so, its a powder and you add hot milk.Really good on apple cinnamon pie.We eat a lot of Saskatoon pies here and they are good too.It really helps to sweeten up gooseberry pies too.I'm making myself drool here .Gotta Quit this.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Started doing Weightwatchers on-line on Monday (got to lose 2 stones before my son's wedding at the end of May)and so far I've been quite good, but why is it that almost my every waking moment I'm thinking about food?!! :lol:  When I'm not on a diet I don't do this. I had roasted parsnips instead of chips (fries) tonight and they weren't bad. I like how the new Pro Points have most fruits at zero points, that does help. Off now to have a banana (0 points!) and try not to think about eating for ten minutes anyway.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good news everyone!!! Time to say thank you for the prayers and to God for answering so quickly. Here is what Joe emails to me:
_"Grandmother does not have a recurrent issue like she had over a year ago. Your prayers have helped her as she has some blockishes (sp) that can be rectified easily. Thank God. It was a scare for her but we all are relieved for her and her children. joe"_

Things are going to turn out ok for all. But it is not an easy thing to think of when the one/s you love are far away and in need. Thanks everyone! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the good news, Zoe! I am so glad this dear lady is on the mend!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really picture how big or small feet this means, but I do love the socks!
> ...


A-ha, than I can come steal those beautiful socks - I am a 39 size...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> yep I think so, its a powder and you add hot milk.Really good on apple cinnamon pie.We eat a lot of Saskatoon pies here and they are good too.It really helps to sweeten up gooseberry pies too.I'm making myself drool here .Gotta Quit this.


Don't go! we love new faces!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Got it! Our humidity is so low here always less than 10% - the only time it is high is our summer monsoon season and even then it can rain and still be way under 100%!!!! Crazy


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good news everyone!!! Time to say thank you for the prayers and to God for answering so quickly. Here is what Joe emails to me:
> _"Grandmother does not have a recurrent issue like she had over a year ago. Your prayers have helped her as she has some blockishes (sp) that can be rectified easily. Thank God. It was a scare for her but we all are relieved for her and her children. joe"_
> 
> Things are going to turn out ok for all. But it is not an easy thing to think of when the one/s you love are far away and in need. Thanks everyone! Zoe


great news


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad to know our prayers have been answered already! thanks for the update, Zoe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Glad to hear about Joe's gma, prayers still on their way. Pontuf love the new avatar. Marianne, glad that you are home and are functioning albeit slowly. Slow gets it done, and you stay rested! Sorlenna, sorry to hear about you and DH, this flu is really something this year. MILs sister has been house ridden for a week now, thought she might return to work today, but after she took a shower yesterday, did her hair and got dressed was done for and decided shes not ready yet. (She is 78 and goes like there is no tomorrow) MIL says she is afraid to sit still for too long and do nothing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost 14 hours later i am finally back - feel like i have neglected you today - put it down to a long nap after breakfast and finishing the last triangle on my wingspan plus the first row of the last five before bindoff. there are a few mistakes which i think i can fix so you won't see them - when i get it off the needles i will have lexi take a picture of it. what a fun knit. anxious to try another one - this one i want to make it a bit bigger to make a shawl for heathe.

now it is time to play catchup.

sam



thewren said:


> almost three - think it is time for me to head to bed - see everyone on the marrow.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummie doogie - thanks.

sam



doogie said:


> Just got done with the math homework. sighs... This new format is kicking my hiney. lol
> 
> Anyway. It is one or two days early, but here is a recipe for everyone. The nice people over at Ghon Brothers sent me an Amish Cookbook sampler with tons of recipes in it when I ordered the school clothes. The recipies are absolutely yummi so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try here marianne

sam

http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitters-pride-cubics-knitting-needles/?utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Knitter's-Pride&utm_term=Knitter's-Pride-Cubics



Marianne818 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah marianne - things certainly sound like they are on the upswing - sending tons of positive healing energy.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Guess I'm a bit of the early one this morning. Woke up at 5 am, just couldn't get back to sleep. I did finish 2 more chapters in my book, I find it odd that since I started using the Kindle, holding a large book and trying to read is very awkward especially when laying in bed. :| Not much news from me today (it's good to be boring for a change :thumbup: ) Daniel will be driving in tomorrow for the weekend, he has called me at least twice a day sometimes a third if he has a chance. :thumbup: C will get a nice break while he is here.. I think she is going to go stay with a friend of ours at their family lake house. Weather is supposed to be warm (high 60's and low 70's) with rain that we like others so desperately need.
> I only have a few rows before I start making the second pocket on the scarf, I hope to finish it either today or tomorrow. Not sure when I'll see Deb as her schedule is all over the clock this week. C said if Deb doesn't like it she wants to claim it, of course Mom says that it should be for her anyway. :? I gave Mom an Angel wrap for Christmas, it's fleece and she loves it, but here lately anything I'm knitting she wants it, :lol:
> I'm going to get outta here and get my day started, hope you all have a wonderful day!!!!!!
> Loves, Hugs Prayers,
> Marianne


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

It has finally started to rain here, just a nice steady rain which we could use for a couple of days at least. Only here for today though I believe. DH made ham and beans today, good for a damp rainy day, will go home and make cornbread to go with. He puts vinegar on on his, ketchup on mine! Zoe, did you get another blizzard come through? I like being home bound and not having to go places though I think after a while I might go a little stir crazy. 

Saw GI Dr. today. Like him, hes younger than I am of course, I think thats one of the first signs that you are getting old is that drs are younger than you. He put me at ease and has a nice bed side manner. Having colonoscopy done Monday afternoon. Of course that is the first day of school for DH this semester and has work that night so I will have to ask mom to take me. Kind of dread it as I need to have a talk with her about her sharing my life/medical information with everyone she talks to and then about her not trying to shove all of her organic herbs, remedies etc on me. I have no objection to her telling me about them and letting me make my own decisions, however in the past and for much more minor issues she has been known to buy things and bring them over and then stand there and tell me to "take this, take this now while I am here." I love her dearly, please dont misunderstand, she is just one of these people that reads and searches on the internet until she finds an article that supports what she wants to believe and that changes often and she buys and tries sooo many different things, if you could see her medicine cabinets and kitchen counter where she keeps all of this stuff, you cant see the counter! I really do not want to hurt her feelings, but I have enough stress dealing with this and I dont need her adding to it.

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marilyn - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - the more voices we have in the conversation the better it gets - we hope you had a good time and will continue to come back for another cuppa and some good conversation. we always have room for one more.

sam



marilyn skinner said:


> Well talking about Golden Syrup brought back a lot of memories.Mum used to make a pie with it ,crushed Corn Flakes in a pie shell with syrup poured on top and baked,With custard .Of course.I still love Birds custard


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is an anticyclone myfanwy?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Lurker and Pontuf- grey skies and big wind here today - I'm going to stay in and regroup!!! I hope you have a wonderful day - AZ
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great socks agnes - and the color is super.

sam



agnescr said:


> Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is an anticyclone myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


they are 'downunder' good weather systems, with high pressure, and usually less windy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to you and your husband sorlenna - this is indeed a bad time to be sick - stay inside and warm.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> It has finally started to rain here, just a nice steady rain which we could use for a couple of days at least. Only here for today though I believe. DH made ham and beans today, good for a damp rainy day, will go home and make cornbread to go with. He puts vinegar on on his, ketchup on mine! Zoe, did you get another blizzard come through? I like being home bound and not having to go places though I think after a while I might go a little stir crazy.
> 
> Saw GI Dr. today. Like him, hes younger than I am of course, I think thats one of the first signs that you are getting old is that drs are younger than you. He put me at ease and has a nice bed side manner. Having colonoscopy done Monday afternoon. Of course that is the first day of school for DH this semester and has work that night so I will have to ask mom to take me. Kind of dread it as I need to have a talk with her about her sharing my life/medical information with everyone she talks to and then about her not trying to shove all of her organic herbs, remedies etc on me. I have no objection to her telling me about them and letting me make my own decisions, however in the past and for much more minor issues she has been known to buy things and bring them over and then stand there and tell me to "take this, take this now while I am here." I love her dearly, please dont misunderstand, she is just one of these people that reads and searches on the internet until she finds an article that supports what she wants to believe and that changes often and she buys and tries sooo many different things, if you could see her medicine cabinets and kitchen counter where she keeps all of this stuff, you cant see the counter! I really do not want to hurt her feelings, but I have enough stress dealing with this and I dont need her adding to it.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome


Well Pup lover I'm glad you like your dr and he is getting you looked at so quickly - You just need to tell your Mom that you would rather keep this to yourself until you know more about what's going on. As far as her helpful meds.... explain to her that you need to stick precisely to the dr.'s orders for a while so he can figure out what will work so that your symptoms are controlled/ and if they can't be... then would be the time to research alternatives. Hope you get good news on Monday. luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's when you can't have something that you think about it the most - 


sam

quote=KateB]Started doing Weightwatchers on-line on Monday (got to lose 2 stones before my son's wedding at the end of May)and so far I've been quite good, but why is it that almost my every waking moment I'm thinking about food?!! :lol:  When I'm not on a diet I don't do this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be blunt!!!

sam



Pup lover said:


> It has finally started to rain here, just a nice steady rain which we could use for a couple of days at least. Only here for today though I believe. DH made ham and beans today, good for a damp rainy day, will go home and make cornbread to go with. He puts vinegar on on his, ketchup on mine! Zoe, did you get another blizzard come through? I like being home bound and not having to go places though I think after a while I might go a little stir crazy.
> 
> Saw GI Dr. today. Like him, hes younger than I am of course, I think thats one of the first signs that you are getting old is that drs are younger than you. He put me at ease and has a nice bed side manner. Having colonoscopy done Monday afternoon. Of course that is the first day of school for DH this semester and has work that night so I will have to ask mom to take me. Kind of dread it as I need to have a talk with her about her sharing my life/medical information with everyone she talks to and then about her not trying to shove all of her organic herbs, remedies etc on me. I have no objection to her telling me about them and letting me make my own decisions, however in the past and for much more minor issues she has been known to buy things and bring them over and then stand there and tell me to "take this, take this now while I am here." I love her dearly, please dont misunderstand, she is just one of these people that reads and searches on the internet until she finds an article that supports what she wants to believe and that changes often and she buys and tries sooo many different things, if you could see her medicine cabinets and kitchen counter where she keeps all of this stuff, you cant see the counter! I really do not want to hurt her feelings, but I have enough stress dealing with this and I dont need her adding to it.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Oh darn....guess I need to bite the bullet and learn to knit socks. Actually, I really want to. Now if I would just make a pair for me as I have little feet. When I got married they were US 4 1/2, (UK2) now they are 6 - 6 1/2 (UK4). I think AmyLee is a lucky, lucky granddaughter. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I got a learner driving licence but my driving instructor said that the world would be a safer place if i forgot about driving lol

Oh no Agnes. That is such a shame. Glad you have good public transportation. I loved taking public transportation when living in Germany. It did take a long time to get places though when you would have to go out of your way and couldn't go directly. Other than that it was fabulous.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I got a learner driving licence but my driving instructor said that the world would be a safer place if i forgot about driving lol
> 
> Oh no Agnes. That is such a shame. I loved taking public transportation when living in Germany. It did take a long time to get places though when you would have to go out of your way and couldn't go directly. Other than that it was fabulous.


Why did you use public transport in Germany? Didn't you have a chance to get a licence>When my DH & I went on holiday we always went by bus to see the local sights & talk to the local people, but when I went on my own or with DDs I always drove. I didn't want to go somewhere & find there wasn't a bus back until the following day.

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> It has finally started to rain here, just a nice steady rain which we could use for a couple of days at least. Only here for today though I believe. DH made ham and beans today, good for a damp rainy day, will go home and make cornbread to go with. He puts vinegar on on his, ketchup on mine! Zoe, did you get another blizzard come through? I like being home bound and not having to go places though I think after a while I might go a little stir crazy.
> 
> Saw GI Dr. today. Like him, hes younger than I am of course, I think thats one of the first signs that you are getting old is that drs are younger than you. He put me at ease and has a nice bed side manner. Having colonoscopy done Monday afternoon. Of course that is the first day of school for DH this semester and has work that night so I will have to ask mom to take me. Kind of dread it as I need to have a talk with her about her sharing my life/medical information with everyone she talks to and then about her not trying to shove all of her organic herbs, remedies etc on me. I have no objection to her telling me about them and letting me make my own decisions, however in the past and for much more minor issues she has been known to buy things and bring them over and then stand there and tell me to "take this, take this now while I am here." I love her dearly, please dont misunderstand, she is just one of these people that reads and searches on the internet until she finds an article that supports what she wants to believe and that changes often and she buys and tries sooo many different things, if you could see her medicine cabinets and kitchen counter where she keeps all of this stuff, you cant see the counter! I really do not want to hurt her feelings, but I have enough stress dealing with this and I dont need her adding to it.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome


All hunkered down and waiting now! yup! bought another bottle of ketchup at the store too! hahah, can not do without it!!!!

It behooves all of us to double check with our doctors and pharmacists about over-the-counter herbs and "natural" cures as these things can greatly interfere with our own medical conditions and may end up harming us! Really true if we are also taking any medications. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good news everyone!!! Time to say thank you for the prayers and to God for answering so quickly. Here is what Joe emails to me:
> _"Grandmother does not have a recurrent issue like she had over a year ago. Your prayers have helped her as she has some blockishes (sp) that can be rectified easily. Thank God. It was a scare for her but we all are relieved for her and her children. joe"_
> 
> Things are going to turn out ok for all. But it is not an easy thing to think of when the one/s you love are far away and in need. Thanks everyone! Zoe


That is so wonderful to hear. Thanks 5 for keeping us posted. I was really afraid and did pray. Hope Joe has some quality time with her once she is feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I got a learner driving licence but my driving instructor said that the world would be a safer place if i forgot about driving lol
> 
> Oh no Agnes. That is such a shame. I loved taking public transportation when living in Germany. It did take a long time to get places though when you would have to go out of your way and couldn't go directly. Other than that it was fabulous.


One does have to allow extra time- but when you get there there are no parking problems, which can be a real boon!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> It has finally started to rain here, just a nice steady rain which we could use for a couple of days at least. Only here for today though I believe. DH made ham and beans today, good for a damp rainy day, will go home and make cornbread to go with. He puts vinegar on on his, ketchup on mine! Zoe, did you get another blizzard come through? I like being home bound and not having to go places though I think after a while I might go a little stir crazy.
> 
> Saw GI Dr. today. Like him, hes younger than I am of course, I think thats one of the first signs that you are getting old is that drs are younger than you. He put me at ease and has a nice bed side manner. Having colonoscopy done Monday afternoon. Of course that is the first day of school for DH this semester and has work that night so I will have to ask mom to take me. Kind of dread it as I need to have a talk with her about her sharing my life/medical information with everyone she talks to and then about her not trying to shove all of her organic herbs, remedies etc on me. I have no objection to her telling me about them and letting me make my own decisions, however in the past and for much more minor issues she has been known to buy things and bring them over and then stand there and tell me to "take this, take this now while I am here." I love her dearly, please dont misunderstand, she is just one of these people that reads and searches on the internet until she finds an article that supports what she wants to believe and that changes often and she buys and tries sooo many different things, if you could see her medicine cabinets and kitchen counter where she keeps all of this stuff, you cant see the counter! I really do not want to hurt her feelings, but I have enough stress dealing with this and I dont need her adding to it.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome


Oh dear. One thing is to say you feel like you will throw up if you take it. Since you probably will, ...........
As to sharing your medical information, well, no way around that except what you have planned, talking with her.

I like AZ's suggestion.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a learner driving licence but my driving instructor said that the world would be a safer place if i forgot about driving lol
> ...


I didn't want one. I lost my confidence. DH didn't get one either. We lived right in the city just 10 min. walking from the Cathedral and 15 min. from DH's work. It was like living in NYC where so many people don't have cars. The main train station, that was a central one for all of Europe, was right by the Cathedral and the streetcars and subway went out from where we lived like the spokes of a wheel and we could get anywhere we wanted. We also did a lot of walking. It really was wonderful in a lot of ways, but difficult if I did a lot of grocery shopping. Sometimes I walked about 3 miles wheeling my little cart as I couldn't lift it onto the streetcar, but I must say, I weighed a lot less then. I shopped every day since I couldn't fill the trunk of a car. Love having a car again now that I'm back, but....I have gained a lot of weight.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Help. Ohio Joy or anyone out there. I'm making the baby blanket where I started with 5 stitches and then increased one stitch every row. Now I'm ready to decrease . What do I do?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a learner driving licence but my driving instructor said that the world would be a safer place if i forgot about driving lol
> ...


Yes, when my friends would complain or end up getting cars would be when the next village over would mean a trip into Cologne to the main train station to then go back out to the next village or vice-versa. I do think the buses filled that gap though. Life was simpler without a car. Like our oil light came on last night and we had to have the car towed, then the insurance paid, repairs, on and on. There are definitely positives with a car if you are ready to take on the insurance, repairs, parking, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Help. Ohio Joy or anyone out there. I'm making the baby blanket where I started with 5 stitches and then increased one stitch every row. Now I'm ready to decrease . What do I do?


I decrease once each row for dish cloths- pretty sure it would be the same down to your 5 stitches and bind off!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pammie having been through such as what you are enduring all I can say is focus on enjoying the time you have with her now and try not to let your thoughts linger on the inevitable. If you can some how record some of your conversations with your mom do so it will be a treasure for you and family. You probably already know this but when caught up in the concern and care I know I forgot to record my mom as we did my dad. I'd give anything now to hear her voice. You are in my prayers.
> ]


Pammie Gweniepoohs suggestion is a good one- and try and get her talking about her whole life- things that will be unknown once she goes. DH has given me a book that he wants me to do of my memories, but I haven't got around to it but I do realsie that it is a good idea. I should do it my mother especially as she is the last of her generation. And although she is healthy she is 82.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Sorry I had to go back & edit my post, but the latter half must have gone walkabout. Any way it's complete now if you want to read it. Great fun here isn't it?

Tessa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


True, but I can be talking to Mum and she will comment on something like the sunset and mine will be nothing special and we are only about 30kms apart.
A couple of times this week we have gone down th ecoast for the evening (50miles away) and the weather has been tootally different- checked the two temperatures just before we left Monday and were had 41C here and they had 25. And both were the current temperature!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Will I still get the hole on the third stitch like I did when I increased? And do I just knit two together to decrease ?

Pontuf

quote=Lurker 2]


Pontuf said:


> Help. Ohio Joy or anyone out there. I'm making the baby blanket where I started with 5 stitches and then increased one stitch every row. Now I'm ready to decrease . What do I do?


I decrease once each row for dish cloths- pretty sure it would be the same down to your 5 stitches and bind off![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Will I still get the hole on the third stitch like I did when I increased? And do I just knit two together to decrease ?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I just knit 2tog.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> marilyn skinner said:
> 
> 
> > Well talking about Golden Syrup brought back a lot of memories.Mum used to make a pie with it ,crushed Corn Flakes in a pie shell with syrup poured on top and baked,With custard .Of course.I still love Birds custard
> ...


You don't know Bird's? I believe it was the orginal custard powder- according to Fireball Dave an Englsih chemist came up with for his wife who had allergies and couldn't have the normal custard (I guess an egg custard). Unfortunately I only remember some parts of what he had to say! We can get Bird's over here, but of course it is expensive so I use the cheaper versions.
Was your pudding steamed? They are so nice aren't they. Never eat things like that anymore, but still remember them with a great deal of enjoyment.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Help. Ohio Joy or anyone out there. I'm making the baby blanket where I started with 5 stitches and then increased one stitch every row. Now I'm ready to decrease . What do I do?


Pontuf- I am just making this baby blanket and it took me a few tries to get decreasing right. Finally got it - knit 2 yo, sl1 knit 2 together, psso, knit to end. Hope this helps. x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorry I had to go back & edit my post, but the latter half must have gone walkabout. Any way it's complete now if you want to read it. Great fun here isn't it?

Tessa[/quote]

How are you doing? I hope things have dried up for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Thats for sure- 80 miles is nothing, we thought nothing of going 50 miles and returning in th eone evenoing. Did 'fight' over who drove. I wanted to knit, David wanted to work on his computer. I managed about 1/2 hour of knitting before DH made me take over. A bit hard to object too strongly when I have so much more spare time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom, whose parents were from Wales, used to make us homemade egg custards. Oh they were so, so good. Unfortunately I can't for the life of me remember how she did it. All I do remember is the dishes with custard sitting in a roasting pan with water and being placed in the oven. SO much better than boxed pudding mixes IMHO. I will have to google and see if I can find a recipe.


Can't believe it but found one that seems like what mom made.
Now tomorrow I will go see if I can buy some custard cups!

Prep: 10 min. Bake: 50 min. + cooling Yield: 4 Servings

Ingredients
2 eggs
2 cups milk
1/3 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
Dash ground cinnamon
Dash ground nutmeg
Directions
In a small bowl, whisk the eggs, milk, sugar and salt. Pour into four ungreased 8-oz. custard cups; sprinkle with cinnamon and nutmeg.
Place in a 13-in. x 9-in. baking pan; pour hot water in pan to a depth of 3/4 in. Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 50-55 minutes or until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean. Remove cups to a wire rack to cool. Serve warm or chilled. Store in the refrigerator. Yield: 4 servings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Agnes these are wonderful!!!!! Everytime I see a new pair I move socks up on my list of things to learn - very nice job!!! AZ


Well we just all have to post our socks as we finish them won't we? And soon it will make the top of your list. The you just need to decide topdown on dpns or toeup on magic loop and follow Zoes or my workshop! 
Yesterday at our KP catch up one lady was looking at some of my work and sadi I never your posted. And I said that because I usually post on the Tea Party. Generally I just post for a reason, even if it is showing friends here what I am doing. But rarely have I posted one under pictures just for the sake of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have just finished my socks that I started before Christmas...had to put them away to get all other items finished, now have to start the socks that have been requested..Uk size 6 ladies shoe( think that is 8.5 USA) why don't people have small feet like me?
> ...


But you'll be doing your own soon- and it won't be long before you are experimenting on them either!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry I had to go back & edit my post, but the latter half must have gone walkabout. Any way it's complete now if you want to read it. Great fun here isn't it?
> 
> Tessa


How are you doing? I hope things have dried up for you.[/quote]

The weather here is just grey, overcast & cold. Julian & I went shopping today for groceries, came home, went for a lie down & stayed there. We went down for food & drinks & brought them back to bed. We both feel rough & listless. I have to have my tooth out on Monday, so I'd better feel well by then. How are you & yours?

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessa ,here is one of the pairs of ear rings from the charm. I cheated and used a tiny chain instead of knitting the wire. The other pairs are from beads from Dave and the lads.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW NBC news just showed pictures of a massive dust storm in western Australia. Terrifying looking yet also majestic looking as a photo. I hope this hasn't affected any of our KTP friends. Also mentioned terrible brush fires.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1
Had a fabulous dinner at a restaurant our son suggested for his Birthday dinner. Can't believe he is 44 now. Must mean I am older than that.
We understood the concept but I had to laugh as at a table not far from us I saw this young man with the hamburger meant for 4 people said:


> Generally we are oldr than our children- seems to be inevitable somehow.
> 
> What a story about hte young man eating all the food! Wonder why they didn't say something at the table earlier.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren the earrings are lovely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW NBC news just showed pictures of a massive dust storm in western Australia. Terrifying looking yet also majestic looking as a photo. I hope this hasn't affected any of our KTP friends. Also mentioned terrible brush fires.


I have been watching it on BBC America, it is terrible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > marilyn skinner said:
> ...


I am sure we had Bird's Custard in Scotland- I recall the logo- but never in NZ!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

How are you doing? I hope things have dried up for you.[/quote]

The weather here is just grey, overcast & cold. Julian & I went shopping today for groceries, came home, went for a lie down & stayed there. We went down for food & drinks & brought them back to bed. We both feel rough & listless. I have to have my tooth out on Monday, so I'd better feel well by then. How are you & yours?

Tessa[/quote]

They are calling for rain over the week end, it will be nice as the snow banks will shrink. I hope you are feeling much better by Monday. Michael and Chrissy are back into the school routine, Jamie is spending lots of time with her best friend before she heads back to college next week. I am still trying to get rid of a head cold, not much fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom, whose parents were from Wales, used to make us homemade egg custards. Oh they were so, so good. Unfortunately I can't for the life of me remember how she did it. All I do remember is the dishes with custard sitting in a roasting pan with water and being placed in the oven. SO much better than boxed pudding mixes IMHO. I will have to google and see if I can find a recipe.
> 
> Can't believe it but found one that seems like what mom made.
> Now tomorrow I will go see if I can buy some custard cups!
> ...


My mum used to use here tea cups to make custard in, worked rather well.

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom, whose parents were from Wales, used to make us homemade egg custards. Oh they were so, so good. Unfortunately I can't for the life of me remember how she did it. All I do remember is the dishes with custard sitting in a roasting pan with water and being placed in the oven. SO much better than boxed pudding mixes IMHO. I will have to google and see if I can find a recipe.
> 
> Can't believe it but found one that seems like what mom made.
> Now tomorrow I will go see if I can buy some custard cups!
> ...


I used to make a caramel custard for my girls, with the burnt sugar


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1
> Had a fabulous dinner at a restaurant our son suggested for his Birthday dinner. Can't believe he is 44 now. Must mean I am older than that.
> We understood the concept but I had to laugh as at a table not far from us I saw this young man with the hamburger meant for 4 people said:
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I didn't want one. I lost my confidence. DH didn't get one either. We lived right in the city just 10 min. walking from the Cathedral and 15 min. from DH's work. It was like living in NYC where so many people don't have cars. The main train station, that was a central one for all of Europe, was right by the Cathedral and the streetcars and subway went out from where we lived like the spokes of a wheel and we could get anywhere we wanted. We also did a lot of walking. It really was wonderful in a lot of ways, but difficult if I did a lot of grocery shopping. Sometimes I walked about 3 miles wheeling my little cart as I couldn't lift it onto the streetcar, but I must say, I weighed a lot less then. I shopped every day since I couldn't fill the trunk of a car. Love having a car again now that I'm back, but....I have gained a lot of weight.


We didn't have a car when we lived in London- would occasionally hire one if we wanted to go to places harder to use public transport in- like Scotland! Grocery shopping definitely hte worst thing. Went back a couple of years ago and they now have a supermarket within easy walking distance to our old place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oddball said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Help. Ohio Joy or anyone out there. I'm making the baby blanket where I started with 5 stitches and then increased one stitch every row. Now I'm ready to decrease . What do I do?
> ...


Exactly how I was thinking it would need to be done, yo with a corresponding decrease, but then need to actually decrease as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > WOW NBC news just showed pictures of a massive dust storm in western Australia. Terrifying looking yet also majestic looking as a photo. I hope this hasn't affected any of our KTP friends. Also mentioned terrible brush fires.
> ...


Well I hadn't heard about the dust storms! The bush fires are very widespread, but none of them are near us (not that being right in the middle of the city a bush fire is ever going to worry us here. Our old place was a different matter, we would all have been on high alert. 
Fires look majestic as well while being terrifying.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't want one. I lost my confidence. DH didn't get one either. We lived right in the city just 10 min. walking from the Cathedral and 15 min. from DH's work. It was like living in NYC where so many people don't have cars. The main train station, that was a central one for all of Europe, was right by the Cathedral and the streetcars and subway went out from where we lived like the spokes of a wheel and we could get anywhere we wanted. We also did a lot of walking. It really was wonderful in a lot of ways, but difficult if I did a lot of grocery shopping. Sometimes I walked about 3 miles wheeling my little cart as I couldn't lift it onto the streetcar, but I must say, I weighed a lot less then. I shopped every day since I couldn't fill the trunk of a car. Love having a car again now that I'm back, but....I have gained a lot of weight.
> ...


A lot of people who live in London don't have cars. My younger DD has one which she shares with her family. The parking is so difficult & expensive and the tube & busses so frequent thst it isn't worth the hassle of car ownership unless you really have to. Not like our rural areas where cars are becoming 3 or 4 per household.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


It is very common in NZ for there to be as many vehicles as adults in a household!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> How are you doing? I hope things have dried up for you.


The weather here is just grey, overcast & cold. Julian & I went shopping today for groceries, came home, went for a lie down & stayed there. We went down for food & drinks & brought them back to bed. We both feel rough & listless. I have to have my tooth out on Monday, so I'd better feel well by then. How are you & yours?

Tessa[/quote]

They are calling for rain over the week end, it will be nice as the snow banks will shrink. I hope you are feeling much better by Monday. Michael and Chrissy are back into the school routine, Jamie is spending lots of time with her best friend before she heads back to college next week. I am still trying to get rid of a head cold, not much fun.[/quote]

Your jewellery is lovely, I'll post what i do when I feel better & get some done. I've made quite a lot of bits in the past & given them nearly all away. Trouble is, it's a bit like knitting, not long before you build up a goodly stash.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


It's getting common here now as people have to go further to find work and the busses & trains seem to be getting fewer & further apart. Some of the small towns & villages have virtually no transport, & none at all in the evenings or Sundays. We're lucky in Emsworth, we have a main line station & a good bus service. but people still have their cars.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Your jewellery is lovely, I'll post what i do when I feel better & get some done. I've made quite a lot of bits in the past & given them nearly all away. Trouble is, it's a bit like knitting, not long before you build up a goodly stash.

Tessa[/quote]

Thank you. I am going to make another pair not sure what they will turn out like. My bead stash is quite large, All my girls love to bead as well. I never kept any of the jewelry that I made it was always for friends. My charms are really adding up too, my only problem is keeping Chrissy and her friends from using the best ones.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren I wonder if my coffee mugs would work? I bet they would; I've made microwave cakes in them. I think I'll wander into the kitchen and give them a try.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> NanaCaren I wonder if my coffee mugs would work? I bet they would; I've made microwave cakes in them. I think I'll wander into the kitchen and give them a try.


I think they would work quite well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> NanaCaren I wonder if my coffee mugs would work? I bet they would; I've made microwave cakes in them. I think I'll wander into the kitchen and give them a try.


Don't see why not- will you do the custard in the microwave!?


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

We used to get the steamed pudding too,and we would always burn our mouths trying to eat it too soon.Spotted dick was our favourite steamed pud.Lots of currants in it .You can make the custard yourself using a white sauce with Vanilla in it but its not the same


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf when I did mine I did k1 k2tog yo k2 tog knit rest of row

Designer love the new avatars

Thank you all for you suggestions with mom. I ended up being fairly blunt, we agreed on mutual friends she can talk to and while she doesn't understand my feelings or preference for not sharing with everyone she will and does respect my decision and won't talk to anyone not agreed upon. whew big weight off my shoulders. Will cross the herb med bridge if and when we get to it the other was the bigger issue right now.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Help. Ohio Joy or anyone out there. I'm making the baby blanket where I started with 5 stitches and then increased one stitch every row. Now I'm ready to decrease . What do I do?


Sorry, Pontuf. I've answered your PM but had committee meeting at church until just a while ago.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Custard is in the oven at 350 and timer set for 55 min. DD just asked what I was cooking and I told her it hopefully would be wonderful comfort food.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pontuf when I did mine I did k1 k2tog yo k2 tog knit rest of row
> 
> That is the way I do it, too. That is what I'm doing now.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I didn't get any emails today, so I played catch up! Kate, I am doing WW as well. Today is the first day that I am really being good. I really need to go get more fruits and vegetables, but will probably wait until Saturday. I have done good today! I really need to get some exercise, and then I think I would do better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Custard done now have to let it cool a bit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had heard of spotted dick before but to my knowledge it isn't here in the states. Did a google search and found recipes and found that Heinz sells it canned. Sounds interesting so may hve to try it sometime.


marilyn skinner said:


> We used to get the steamed pudding too,and we would always burn our mouths trying to eat it too soon.Spotted dick was our favourite steamed pud.Lots of currants in it .You can make the custard yourself using a white sauce with Vanilla in it but its not the same


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry for double post


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I didn't get any emails today, so I played catch up! Kate, I am doing WW as well. Today is the first day that I am really being good. I really need to go get more fruits and vegetables, but will probably wait until Saturday. I have done good today! I really need to get some exercise, and then I think I would do better.


I too have done OK so far today- unlike the rest of hte week which has been a disaster as far as keeping to points goes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I too have done OK so far today- unlike the rest of hte week which has been a disaster as far as keeping to points goes.[/quote]

One of my WW friends just texted me and said that she was hungry and wanted something sweet! It will never end!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD and I just enjoyed the custard. She really liked it. Wonder is you could use splenda and possibly egg substitite when making it. Did use skim milk.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks all of you. This bronchitis just won't let go, startin on week #3 of being sick. I guess I should go to Dr. but I don't want to take anymore meds right now and most of the time they don't work for this anyway. I just have to make sure it doesn't go into pneumonia. At least I'm getting tons of knitting done. I have knitted a cowl, a beaded cowl, two stadium hats and two scarfs, three sets of wristwarmers, two headbands and a long shawl and I can't seem to stop, not that I want to but it helps take my mind off my coughing and feeling awful.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your help with my baby blanket! I'll post a picture when I'm done. I thought I bought plenty of yarn but I may just run out!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry about that, Pontuf, but hope you can find enough to finish it to your satisfaction.

Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i believe what you want to do pontuf is k1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k to end of row, repeat for every row.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Will I still get the hole on the third stitch like I did when I increased? And do I just knit two together to decrease ?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mountains of healing energy orcagrandma - stay inside nice and warm - drink lots and get plenty of rest. always a silver linint - look at all the knitting you got done.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Thanks all of you. This bronchitis just won't let go, startin on week #3 of being sick. I guess I should go to Dr. but I don't want to take anymore meds right now and most of the time they don't work for this anyway. I just have to make sure it doesn't go into pneumonia. At least I'm getting tons of knitting done. I have knitted a cowl, a beaded cowl, two stadium hats and two scarfs, three sets of wristwarmers, two headbands and a long shawl and I can't seem to stop, not that I want to but it helps take my mind off my coughing and feeling awful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lovely colours Lurker.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Darowil! it is called Mountain Heather, a Serenity Garden Yarn.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW Orca so many completed projects, I'm sooooo jealous!

Pontuf



orcagrandma said:


> Thanks all of you. This bronchitis just won't let go, startin on week #3 of being sick. I guess I should go to Dr. but I don't want to take anymore meds right now and most of the time they don't work for this anyway. I just have to make sure it doesn't go into pneumonia. At least I'm getting tons of knitting done. I have knitted a cowl, a beaded cowl, two stadium hats and two scarfs, three sets of wristwarmers, two headbands and a long shawl and I can't seem to stop, not that I want to but it helps take my mind off my coughing and feeling awful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful shawl myfanwy - what size needles did you use.?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is Beautiful!

Pontuf

ote=Lurker 2]Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful shawl myfanwy - what size needles did you use.?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


7mm throughout, I did not have larger- and think next time I will go down a little, the edge is crocheted, what I know as double crochet, but I know it is different in American. I am rather pleased with how it looks!

A garter stitch project like this is so simple- a lot depends on the yarn one chooses!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is Beautiful!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ote=Lurker 2]Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


[/quote]

The coloured cotton was a gift from NanaCaren- It is going to blend in with quite a few different outfits! Thanks Pontuf.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Joy. The word is out and the search is on.
Thanks so much for all your help.

Pontuf

uote=jheiens]Sorry about that, Pontuf, but hope you can find enough to finish it to your satisfaction.

Joy[/quote]


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Birds custard powder is still widely available in UK though there are cheaper brands available along with the instant kind you just add water to


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > My mom, whose parents were from Wales, used to make us homemade egg custards. Oh they were so, so good. Unfortunately I can't for the life of me remember how she did it. All I do remember is the dishes with custard sitting in a roasting pan with water and being placed in the oven. SO much better than boxed pudding mixes IMHO. I will have to google and see if I can find a recipe.
> ...


don't need to be made individually.....make in a oven proof dish place that in a dish containing water and cook as requited..

Lurker one of my fav puddings along with bread and butter pudding.......of course served with custard


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD and I just enjoyed the custard. She really liked it. Wonder is you could use splenda and possibly egg substitite when making it. Did use skim milk.


reduce the amounts and experiment....


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


love it Lurker :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.
> ...


It makes me feel good just to look at it! I was so lucky to have the yarn- I had actually forgotten NanaCaren had given it too me until just a few days ago- Organisation is not yet a strong feature of my work[box]room!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > DD and I just enjoyed the custard. She really liked it. Wonder is you could use splenda and possibly egg substitite when making it. Did use skim milk.
> ...


And this really is the voice of experience! You were catering in the medical field wasn't it Agnes? I have a quantity of Stevia- that I may try with, although I have not yet found where to get the egg substitute- now that the doctor has asked me to follow the diabetic diet carefully


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Lurker I Googled Egg substitute and this is one of many I found..hope this helps... have spent most of my working life in the catering industry one way or another

To make a recipe safe that specifies using eggs that aren't cooked, heat the eggs in a liquid from the recipe over low heat, stirring constantly, until the mixture reaches 160 °F. Then combine it with the other ingredients and complete the recipe.

What is a good substitute for eggs?

Ener-G Egg Replacer - follow directions on box.
2 tbsp cornstarch = 1 egg
2 tbsp arrowroot flour = 1 egg
2 tbsp potato starch = 1 egg
1 heaping tbsp soy powder + 2 tbsp water = 1 egg
1 tbsp soy milk powder + 1 tbsp cornstarch + 2 tbsp water = 1 egg.
1 banana = 1 egg in cakes.
1 tbsp milled flax seed and 3 tbsp water = 1 egg. Light, fluffy cakes!

Homemade egg substitute recipe

Homemade egg substitutes are less expensive and just as satisfactory. They also have few calories. Here's a low cholesterol egg substitute recipe:

1 tablespoon of nonfat dry milk powder
2 egg whites from large eggs
4 drops of yellow food color

Sprinkle powdered milk over egg whites, then beat them with fork until smooth. Add food color, and beat until blended. This makes 1/4 cup, which is equal to 1 large egg. If you use this homemade substitute for scrambled eggs, cook it in vegetable oil or margarine so the eggs won't be too dry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Thank you so much,Agnes- we often see the suggestion to use golden syrup as a substitute- but with me trying to be 'good' about sugars, that is not really the best and only suitable for baking! I must try to see if I can bookmark this page- I have another one listed already for this KTP!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


it has turned out lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.
> ...


Thank you! I have started my second one- hopefully to get the increases right this time- I really want to look for different stitch markers! I am heading back to bed- it is nearly mid-night here- so I guess you are still fairly early morning- have the teens left for school- or will that be in a little while?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Just add the page number

or try this
http://www.wikihow.com/Take-a-Screenshot-in-Microsoft-Windows


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

absolutely beautifull, love it 



Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Lurker. So nice of you to remember Clarence's name. Pontuf and I miss him every day.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Angora LOVE your new avatar
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I use the flax seed and water combination quite often and have never had a problem. If you are looking for like egg beaters here in the US they are in the same area as the eggs, though I believe there at least used to be some sold in the freezer section.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


Beautiful work Lurker!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


A set of good stitch markers does help. I have several pairs, but always seen to revert back to using yarn.When you wrote this the teens were getting ready for school, they leave here 6:30am . School starts at 7:40.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


It is just beautiful. I must put this on my to do list.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

A new episode of Blue Bloods tonight! Yeah!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purl2diva - beautiful avatar!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2
It is very common in NZ for there to be as many vehicles as adults in a household![/quote said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Same here. When the boys still lived at home we had 4 cars in the drive, and guess which one always needed out first?........yep, the one that was furthest in! Used to involve a night time discussion so they were all in in the right order!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


Really nice colours, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2
> It is very common in NZ for there to be as many vehicles as adults in a household![/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Call it 'eggs p.83' or something like that?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren
A set of good stitch markers does help. I have several pairs said:


> ...................................................................................
> 
> Wow, that's early! Is that the usual time across the US? Ours start around 9am and close about 3pm for Primary (ages 5 - 11) and about 3.30 for Secondaries.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren
> A set of good stitch markers does help. I have several pairs said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW NBC news just showed pictures of a massive dust storm in western Australia. Terrifying looking yet also majestic looking as a photo. I hope this hasn't affected any of our KTP friends. Also mentioned terrible brush fires.


I haven't seen pictures of that yet, but I have seen that the weather folks have come up with new colors for heat indicators because it's so hot in Australia.

(I'm in Texas; I know summertime heat - ya'll win...)

**
Lurker2 - nice shawl!

PS - pictures of dust storms: http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/photos-an-apocalyptic-dust-sto/3893691


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> absolutely beautifull, love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Melyn- it is cool enough to wear it this morning!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I too have done OK so far today- unlike the rest of hte week which has been a disaster as far as keeping to points goes.


One of my WW friends just texted me and said that she was hungry and wanted something sweet! It will never end![/quote]

Sweet fruit, lots & lots of sweet fruit helps.

I'm walking my way off the holiday sweets. So far, so good. I even managed to just walk away from a selection of lemon bars and chocolate chip brownies yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Lurker. So nice of you to remember Clarence's name. Pontuf and I miss him every day.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Am I right in thinking Pontuf is an 'only' dog at present? It is hard to remember times before we had Ringo- The 'boys' are such good companions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.
> ...


Isn't it nice to be able to show off our work amongst friends!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thanks for jogging my memory- that is what I used to do, before I was gifted the annoying split ring ones that I am finding travel through the work. 4am here now- I am having my shower before I go to bed- and finding I am sleeping much better- having my first cuppa!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Pontuf has been only dog since July. He's 7 and always had Clarence. He has not handled this well at all. When we get back from Hawaii in a few weeks we may start looking for a dog for him. I'm resisting because losing Clarence was so painful, still is, but we can't stand to see Pontuf so unhappy.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Lurker. So nice of you to remember Clarence's name. Pontuf and I miss him every day.
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Especially when it's as good as yours, Julie.

Tessa


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes you really need two dogs. They are so much happier. I remember when Clarence picked out Pontuf. He was so happy and remained happy the rest of his life. They both just adored each other, it was just so sweet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.
> ...


Because the needle is so large- it grows so quickly- very satisfying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2
> It is very common in NZ for there to be as many vehicles as adults in a household![/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.
> ...


Thanks Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > WOW NBC news just showed pictures of a massive dust storm in western Australia. Terrifying looking yet also majestic looking as a photo. I hope this hasn't affected any of our KTP friends. Also mentioned terrible brush fires.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf- it is the reason Rufus has his companion- because I wanted to have a puppy, before rather than after we were grieving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


You flatter me Tessa! we have some excellent knitters [and crocheters] in our 'family'.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well I am here too- had 1/2 hour sleep when woken up by my answer machine, but none left a message so I assume it was nothing or thay would have wither tried again or used one of our mobiles- but unfortunatelly it was th eamount of time that my body registers as a power nap so now I am awake. Oh well i guess I will get some knitting doen. Or maybe I could do other computer work I need to do.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes that was very smart. Eliminated a lot of extended grief i'm sure.

uote=Lurker 2]Pontuf- it is the reason Rufus has his companion- because I wanted to have a puppy, before rather than after we were grieving.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> well I am here too- had 1/2 hour sleep when woken up by my answer machine, but none left a message so I assume it was nothing or thay would have wither tried again or used one of our mobiles- but unfortunatelly it was th eamount of time that my body registers as a power nap so now I am awake. Oh well i guess I will get some knitting doen. Or maybe I could do other computer work I need to do.


I was wondering whether it was up late, or up early- sorry you got woken up. Phones can be a real nuisance!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, I still have to catch up between pages 30something and 60something, but at least I'm caught up on the beginning and backend. 
lovely waterfall Julie, the colors are so pretty. 
Love the socks, such a pretty color, I too have big feet, size 10US, but they get me where I need to go. 
Had to get DH his own cell phone now that he will be spending time out on the road, he's so resistant to technology for one his age, lol. I told him he could either have my phone or the new one, whichever he liked better, drat, he liked the new one better, darn it. lol...should have just given him the other. lol, oh well...The new one has better features. 
DStepmother is recovering ahead of schedual from her gastric bypass surgery and is no longer having any bone pain, she said it was like the doctor had flipped a switch, she gets a bit tired quickly but that's to be expected. 
Well, now to knit and try to read the 30 or so pages I missed. Have a great day all. PS...the custard sounds wonderful also, always looking for something sweet for the DH for a dessert, sounds like a winner for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes that was very smart. Eliminated a lot of extended grief i'm sure.quote=Lurker 2]Pontuf- it is the reason Rufus has his companion- because I wanted to have a puppy, before rather than after we were grieving.


[/quote]

The real crunch will come when Ringo goes- I will be so much older by then-- but I can't imagine life without a dog- My mother had three right up to her stroke. Even then I kept one for her. [the other two had the dislocated spine problem that can strike the corgi]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

That's actually my concern too. Our dogs live to be old 15+years and I'm thinking the next one will outlive me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I still have to catch up between pages 30something and 60something, but at least I'm caught up on the beginning and backend.
> lovely waterfall Julie, the colors are so pretty.
> Love the socks, such a pretty color, I too have big feet, size 10US, but they get me where I need to go.
> Had to get DH his own cell phone now that he will be spending time out on the road, he's so resistant to technology for one his age, lol. I told him he could either have my phone or the new one, whichever he liked better, drat, he liked the new one better, darn it. lol...should have just given him the other. lol, oh well...The new one has better features.
> ...


Check out caramel custard if he likes the sweet- caramel is very easy to make- but is a lovely contrast with the creamy egg custard. Glad things are working out for your Dstepmother!
Now I have to figure what colours I use for the second one- or even whether I use colour at all!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Corgis are such great dogs. When we lived in Chicago our neighbor had three and had a very large oil painting painted of them. They were the sweetest dogs and so smart. I missed them when we moved to Arizona.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am partial to corgis- but one of the nicest dogs I have known was a very playful pekinese


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The shawl turned out beautifu; Lurker.


Lurker 2 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, your work is just lovely. Thank you for showing the completed project.

Pontuf, did you have enough yarn to finish? Hope I was able to be of help.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


I am so glad you posted it here -- it is also in the Parade of waterfall tops in pictures. I just love the yarn you used and your color combination. You sure make me feel good- Gwennie has one in the works too - It is so nice to teach a workshop where I know there are friends there. makes a huge difference for me.

I know you will enjoy doing the second one too Julie.

I really like the lacy look. yeay!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam - I found the cutest scarf pattern in my in box this morning - It has a tractor knitted into the scarf like the picture dishcloths - here is the link -
http://www.countrywomanmagazine.com/project/knit-scarf-with-tractor-design/?pmcode=INADX02F&_mid=2398808&_rid=2398808.990037.89945

OK - back to looking at my email - I'll catch up later! AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie having been through such as what you are enduring all I can say is focus on enjoying the time you have with her now and try not to let your thoughts linger on the inevitable. If you can some how record some of your conversations with your mom do so it will be a treasure for you and family. You probably already know this but when caught up in the concern and care I know I forgot to record my mom as we did my dad. I'd give anything now to hear her voice. You are in my prayers.
> ...


I have just typed up all my mother's letters and my son has done tape recordings of interviews asking questions of my mom and aunt. I will have to ask him for those and type those up for the family. I also have videotaped the last get-togethers of my aunts and mom over the last 10 years. Lots of funny anecdotes about their lives and you get to see them too. After a while they forget about the camera, although there is resistance in the beginning, but it is so nice for the future to have them all on videotape talking for the wee ones who will be able to see them. I want to let you know that it is good to take it one day at a time with your Mom. She may get better. I know you will have her checked out and probably already have. With mom it was her heart and now they have her feeling better after a stoke due to atrial fibrillation, which they missed and now congestive heart failure and COPD. With all this she is doing so much better now and I really thought 5 yrs. ago that she had come here to live and was going to die while here. Now she is back in her own apartment living alone, so enjoy the time you can with her and she may come back to good health. Prayers for her and you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Help. Ohio Joy or anyone out there. I'm making the baby blanket where I started with 5 stitches and then increased one stitch every row. Now I'm ready to decrease . What do I do?


I'm sure you have received many answers, but my thinking is you would want to do the decreases the same as you did the increases only in reverse so that both sides are the same.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Whoa!! That is quite a difference. We notice the difference even just at the canal, a 5 min. drive from here. The water makes such a difference. Up at the lake, 15 or 20 min. drive, it is a bigger difference like what you mention, well maybe not quite as much but it can be icy cold and windy up there and quite a nice winter day here. The Great Lakes have their own weather for sure. Water makes such a difference. In Cologne, along the banks of the Rhine, we hardly ever had snow that lasted on the ground for more than a few days but you could see it on the hills in the distance.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > marilyn skinner said:
> ...


Do any of you remember junket? I don't know a brand name but it was a texture I have never had anywhere else. I loved it as a child. It is similar to custard but yet quite different. Found this: A dessert made from flavored milk and rennet.
To make junket, milk (usually with sugar and vanilla added) is heated to approximately body temperature and the rennet, which has been dissolved in water, is mixed in to cause the milk to "set". (Temperature variations will inactivate the enzyme in the rennet, causing the dessert to fail.) The dessert is chilled prior to serving. Junket is often served with a sprinkling of grated nutmeg on top. For most of the 20th century in the eastern United States, junket was often a preferred food for ill children, mostly due to its sweetness and ease of digestion.

The same was true in England where, in medieval times, junket had been a food of the nobility made with cream, not milk, and flavored with rosewater and spices as well as sugar. It started to fall from favour during the Tudor era, being replaced by syllabubs on fashionable banqueting tables and, by the 18th century, had become an everyday food sold in the streets. By the mid-20th century it was little eaten except by convalescing children and in south-western England.

In the United States, junket is commonly made with a prepackaged mix of rennet and sweetener from a company eponymously known as Junket.

The word's etymology is uncertain. It is clearly related to the Norman jonquette (a kind of cream made with boiled milk, egg yolks, sugar and caramel). However it may derive from the Italian giun (Wikipedia)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Agnes these are wonderful!!!!! Everytime I see a new pair I move socks up on my list of things to learn - very nice job!!! AZ
> ...


I forgot about KP frankly but have posted under KP the last few times in pictures. It is hard to find the time though when I spend so much time at the Tea Party, but I did find it so nice sharing with the other members too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Do any of you remember junket? I don't know a brand name but it was a texture I have never had anywhere else. I loved it as a child. It is similar to custard but yet quite different.
> 
> In the United States, junket is commonly made with a prepackaged mix of rennet and sweetener from a company eponymously known as Junket.
> 
> (Wikipedia)


We used to have it as a child, made it with junket tablets. I think they can still be bought though I am not too sure about hat. If I remember I will look tomorrow (well today0 when I am in the supermarket.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


LOL, well I think my experimenting is leading to some fun moments. Because of my different yarn I now have a lovely ladies hat with a floppy brim that should have been ribbing. The yarn is quite different and the ribbing doesn't have the stretch and give like normal. I really love it and it was to be for my son but now I have something for me. I will post it on the Workshop when I look good enough to model it. Am working on one now for son, my original intention. LOL Can you believe I have gone down to 55 stitches. Big textured yarn. Picked two tiny pieces of hay out of it today. I think he is absolutely going to love it as I will my new unintended hat. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I really am having fun. Couldn't do a big project with this yarn unless I took a lot of breaks from it as my thumbs are really hurting from the extra pressure it takes. Knits up so fast though. Will post it too when done on here and the workshop.  Darowil explains Magic Loop in a way that I now understand it better and I knew how to do it before but always needed to do a review. Now I won't need to review each time as I understand it so much better. Thanks Darowil. Magic Loop is so useful for one piece knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you remember junket? I don't know a brand name but it was a texture I have never had anywhere else. I loved it as a child. It is similar to custard but yet quite different.
> ...


They had a few packages for making it at my grocery for a while but no more. I'm into fresh fruit now for dessert or my frozen bananas, but lovely memories of Junket. Think it was more in Canada than the States.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The shawl turned out beautifu; Lurker.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you Gwen- I am so sorry you have had to frog!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, your work is just lovely. Thank you for showing the completed project.
> 
> Pontuf, did you have enough yarn to finish? Hope I was able to be of help.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy! How is Tim- and what are you keeping yourself busy with, this winter?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


Lurker, that is so gorgeous. I really want to make one too, just so thankful that she will keep the closed workshops online since I can't do it in actual time. Your knitting is so lovely and your choice of colors beautiful. I hope you are keeping this for yourself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
For those of you who missed it, so you don't have to search like I did:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-135737-82.html#2623864
Definitely worth looking for Lurker. Just beautiful. Thanks for showing it on here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


To make it easier -- I open a 'Parade' of each of the workshop finished projects from the teacher and students. I know there is a lot of interest in Darowil's sock workshop so i am sure there will be enough pictures. I am going to be posting some new motifs today for the lace workshops - and just posted Julie's top in the Parade of Waterfalls.

I liked seeing your post of the cowl and your scarf daralene in pictures. I think it is worth the time it takes. Shirley


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I loved junket as a child have often looked in supermarkets for rennet but never found any


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.
> ...


I like to keep the KTP in the loop- we have so many friends here! It really helped me keep going when I was working on the recent lace scarf. The centre of many Shetland lace shawls is garter stitch- so it is quite a traditional way of keeping the lacy look.
I am using NanaCaren's suggestion of yarn stitch markers this time round, and have gone down to 6.5mm needles- so it will be quite fast still making the second top. I had originally been working on 4mm needles with this slub yarn- but progress was painfully slow. 
We have a very still morning with a very fine misting rain. I hope it fines up a bit- because I had hoped to cut the grass in front!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.
> ...


Thanks, Angora!
It was one of those projects that were just 'mean't to be', I have about 2 feet only left of the coloured yarn! I was getting really concerned I might not finish the crochet! but I have 11 balls of the slub, and a piece I am frogging as I knit- so will have plenty to get my 'points' this second time around. Ringo is trying to help me with the laptop! he is not a very good speller- but I guess I better feed them both


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Junket makes me think of long hot summer days in the Hawkes Bay when we were first here- we used to grate nutmeg on top- and it just slides down your throat!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


i've enjoyed doing it- it has been an interesting experience and increased my confidence in my ability to teach.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well I might go and get some sleep- I need to leave home in about4 hours to give blood so could do with more than the 1/2 sleep I have had so far. I guess I will see at the next KTP- assuming I sleep now, otherwise I might be back before then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello everyone...we are COLD here--not expected to get above freezing over the entire weekend...ugh. He's still sick and we will have to go out in it to get some medicine for his cough later. My stomach was a bit woozy again this morning--but seems okay now. This has been such a strange thing!

I got very little knitting done last night, but I did do some charting for the sweater I dreamed about. I'm not quite ready to start on it (have too many UFOs at the moment) but that was calling to me.

Junket sounds interesting--don't think I have ever had it but will have to look now, just out of curiosity!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Junket (a noun) as a beverage is something new to me. To me Junk-it (a verb) is something you do when your car can go no more.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I remember that we used to eat Junket but have no memory of where we got it or what it was made of . That brought back a forgotten memory. I vaguely remember it was like a cream pudding - but could be wrong.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I buy it regularly to make cheese and ice cream as well as custards. I have to buy it at the health food store.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I remember that we used to eat Junket but have no memory of where we got it or what it was made of . That brought back a forgotten memory. I vaguely remember it was like a cream pudding - but could be wrong.


I used to buy it at the regular grocery stores in Canada not sure if you still can. I will have to look next time I am there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you pontuf - one of my favorite shows.

sam



Pontuf said:


> A new episode of Blue Bloods tonight! Yeah!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cute is that azsticks - thanks for sharing - have in in my my document file.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Sam - I found the cutest scarf pattern in my in box this morning - It has a tractor knitted into the scarf like the picture dishcloths - here is the link -
> http://www.countrywomanmagazine.com/project/knit-scarf-with-tractor-design/?pmcode=INADX02F&_mid=2398808&_rid=2398808.990037.89945
> 
> OK - back to looking at my email - I'll catch up later! AZ


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never heard of Junket but I have heard of rennet tablets but not sure what they are. Is this like gelatin?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> try here marianne
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


One of the ladies at my LYS had a set of the Cubics, she has had nothing but problems with them, I tried them out on a hat and where the needle joins with the cable, it kept grabbing the yarn, I returned it to her the next week, she told me that she was going to return the set as 2 of the needles broke when she was working with lace weight yarn. I had planned on getting these, but now I'm not so sure. (I do love the Harmonies but want the square types as they are sooooooo much easier on my hands)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

My wingspan unblocked.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ths scarf is so cute!

Pontuf

P


thewren said:


> how cute is that azsticks - thanks for sharing - have in in my my document file.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I've never heard of Junket but I have heard of rennet tablets but not sure what they are. Is this like gelatin?


I believe it is extracted for the stomach of calves, [the rennet that is]. where as gelatine is from the calves foot. All a bit gruesome.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are the cubics wooden? you might sand the ends into a more round shape that might treat the sts better.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > try here marianne
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> My wingspan unblocked.
> 
> sam


that looks lovely Sam- what a rich purple!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> My wingspan


Wow, that is beautiful Sam. Very neatly done and perfect shaped--the color is great! I haven't been checking in here at ktp every day--how long did it take you to make?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Never mind on the rennet, then...

Sam, the Wingspan looks fabulous! My mother would love it (purple is her favorite color, too).


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.


Beautiful!!!!!!!!! Love the colors :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.
> ...


Shoot, I meant to comment on that, too--can't remember if I did or not. :shock:  It is ever so lovely, Julie!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


I got a Kollage needle to try. I may change my mind later, but really don't care for it and changed over to what I think is one of the nickel-plated one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer/Shirley's Waterfall top in my case has become a Water fall Shawl- about four days work there.
> ...


Thank you Marianne! I think it proves that yarns of differing weights can work well together, as Angora discovered with her beautiful scarf.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Never mind on the rennet, then...
> 
> Sam, the Wingspan looks fabulous! My mother would love it (purple is her favorite color, too).


There is a vegetarian rennet as well, that is what I use most of the time.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


The hat sounds wonderful!!! I am wanting to learn the Magic Loop, but not sure how I'd do with 2 circulars, I can handle the dpn's just fine, :thumbup: :thumbup: I think the workshop started when I was first getting sick, I do remember seeing something about it, brain still doesn't work correctly.. but it is getting better ;-)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> My wingspan unblocked.
> 
> sam


Love the scarf you did a brilliant job of it, and being purple is the best too


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps it is to mark the time spent working and how now they have the time to relax. It is interesting. When I retired I was given an engraved crystal bowl, Sits in my china cabinet and not yet even used.
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> ...


How about using the bowl for cut fruit with a company meal?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> My wingspan unblocked.
> 
> sam


It is beautiful, Sam- make sure you keep the picture to put in your class - I love the color - nice job!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> My wingspan unblocked.
> 
> sam


Oh Sam this is Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Such a wonderful shade of purple!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


thanks Sorlenna! The slub yarn looks so much better knitted looser, than when I did it on the recommended 4mm needles. Next I need to think about colour for the new one- I am contemplating gold or silver at the moment. Have you shaken off that flu yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind on the rennet, then...
> ...


Maybe that is how you can have a vegetarian cheese?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I forgot to respond to the driving comments, I had a hardship license in Texas when I was 12, got my own car (older model Ford) for my birthday, I was only "allowed" to drive in the city limits, but since my friends all lived out in the country, that old blue Ford would be seen hitting the highway wayyyyy to often. We had one State Policeman that always tried to catch me, he would find me at times and tell me he knew I was doing wrong, then he'd wink. It was a great game, I knew he was always just looking out for me. 
I had a rough night and morning, didn't even turn my computer on till just a while ago. feeling better now, part is the miserable weather I'm sure, raining on and off, total cloud cover, just a downer type day. But Daniel should be here sometime soon, he was off early today so told us that he would be here in time to prepare our dinner :thumbup: That's a treat for sure! 
Supposed to be in the 70's tomorrow, so hoping that D will take me for a short drive (if it's not raining) I so am getting cabin fever :thumbdown: 
Only have a few rows left on the pocketed scarf, Deb is coming over on Wednesday, so going to put it in a gift bag for her. She has to bring her "coupon" that I gave her for Christmas in order to get it though, no way am I going to let her try to exchange for it again!! 
Daniel just pulled in.. so I'm going to close and visit with him for a bit. He has a date tonight so I may be able to be back on for awhile (I hope) 
Meanwhile, Loves, Hugs and Prayers for this special family of friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Marianne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

about a month - tried to do a triangle in three days - i had other knitting to work on too.

sam



Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > My wingspan
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind on the rennet, then...
> ...


I'll have to see--I don't do gelatin or organs, either--will try to remember to look next trip to the world grocers.



Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Sorlenna! The slub yarn looks so much better knitted looser, than when I did it on the recommended 4mm needles. Next I need to think about colour for the new one- I am contemplating gold or silver at the moment. Have you shaken off that flu yet?


It's coming and going--who knows?! I'm trying to get it to go for good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

running a little late folks - sorry - just posted the new knitting tea party for 11 january.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137444-1.html#2627345


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Joy, the ball of yarn is getting smaller and smaller...I have an urgent request out for one more ball. If I can't find it I'll finish with a different yarn, I guess....


jheiens said:


> Julie, your work is just lovely. Thank you for showing the completed project.
> 
> Pontuf, did you have enough yarn to finish? Hope I was able to be of help.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


The dust storm picture wason our news. Am incredible sight. Jonas is here on thje desk on myu hands.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> My wingspan unblocked.
> 
> sam


Looks great, Sam and what a gorgeous colour. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG this beautiful! Beautiful work, yarn and color!


thewren said:


> My wingspan unblocked.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL YES!



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of Junket but I have heard of rennet tablets but not sure what they are. Is this like gelatin?
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Your gauge is perfect! So consistent.


thewren said:


> My wingspan unblocked.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Jumping over to new KTP and Sam's recipe......byeeeeeeee


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam that is gorgeous and my favorite color. Can't wait for your class. It's in April right?

quote=thewren]My wingspan unblocked.

sam[/quote]


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

lovely colour Sam


thewren said:


> My wingspan unblocked.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would work. I must say I was a bit ticked initially because the engraving had the incorrect numer of years butI'm over it. Just don't entertain much.



mjs said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it is to mark the time spent working and how now they have the time to relax. It is interesting. When I retired I was given an engraved crystal bowl, Sits in my china cabinet and not yet even used.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> LOL YES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> LOL YES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think rennet is the substance used to make junket, and junket usually was flavored. I last saw the rennet tablets in the market near tapioca, I think. Rennet is used in making cheese also. We used to have this for dessert in the mid-fifties.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where is the link for the new KTP? Can't find it


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Where is the link for the new KTP? Can't find it


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137444-1.html#2627345


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> My wingspan unblocked.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> about a month - tried to do a triangle in three days - i had other knitting to work on too.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


sam it turned out beautiful and I love the colour


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

What a lovely shawl. Hello to my ancestors in Scotland and Ireland. I love to hear from you all. You keep me cheered up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, the wingspan is beautiful! The color is perfect, mainly because purple is my favorite color! 

I'm joining the new KTP now!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that we used to eat Junket but have no memory of where we got it or what it was made of . That brought back a forgotten memory. I vaguely remember it was like a cream pudding - but could be wrong.
> ...


Amazon.com has rennet tablets.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that we used to eat Junket but have no memory of where we got it or what it was made of . That brought back a forgotten memory. I vaguely remember it was like a cream pudding - but could be wrong.
> ...


My intention today, even remembered while I was in there and still walked out forgetting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> My wingspan unblocked.
> 
> sam


That looks good- betten not let Maryanne see it- she will be claiming it for hersefl. Or maybe just demanding one from me!


----------

